# Strahd's "The lost Caverns of Tsojcanth" CLOSED



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 27, 2006)

*Second Starday, Coldeven. 8/3/600* 

Ahhh.. the beginning of the spring, just two weeks ago the capital city dressed in holiday, celebrated Needfest with  bonfires and sacrifices in the outskirts of town, but the sky darkened in the last two day, storm is brewing, last night it thundered in the far horizon, above the Vesve Forest, making her way to consume northern Furyondy.
-------------------------------------
You are summoned by a delegate of the king, a bunch of noble counselors dressed in fine clothes, those arrogant bustards know only to drink wine and flatter to the king. 
A large brown oak table and match carved sits are placed in the center of a decorative hall, fine tapestries and paintings cover the walls, silverware are placed on the table, a large unlit fireplace, an enormous Chandelier hangs from the ceiling and other valuable antiques. The most impressive that you can spot is a large stone statue of a Knight, possibly a former king.
2 guards stand on each side of the room, they are well dressed with decorative plate armors and holding glaives, two stand in the south doors, where you came from, and two others in the north finely carved wooden door.
Wine and fruits are served as you wait for your host.

A severe storm is coming, hopefully they don't want us to go outside in this weather.
A man turns to you from the window and takes an apple from the basket.
I'm Keldar. Says the tattooed human, clearly of Oeridian origin, with blue eyes, black hair, and tanned skin, He wears a black cloak and fair cloth.


ooc - you can interact with each other as you wait. Keldar is Steve Gorak's player, I'll NPC him for now.


----------



## devrimk (Jun 27, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

The man with the red cloak responds to Keldar  "You can bet my friend."  
He drinks his wine and  says "...and this is not good for a desert nomad like me. I'm Atesh Yakhar, nice to meet you." 
The middle aged Baklunish man, standing 6' tall has very dark skin and gray eyes.


----------



## wmasters (Jun 27, 2006)

Turo looks up at the assembled guests as he stretches up to take some fruit. Looking up to Baklunish and Keldar he nods curtly, blonde ruffles on his head shaking slightly. "Hi, I'm Turo. It's a pleasure to meet you all.". 

Walking around to get a good look at everyone he deftly dodges the knees and feet of anyone who has not spotted him.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 28, 2006)

*Allyra*

A blonde woman in a stunning green outfit sits down at one of the tables, picking up a glass of wine and a few fruits. Her fair appearance marks her Suloise ancestry.

_“Well, at least they know how to sweeten our wait. I'm Allyra. Sometimes I wished they would have taught us useful, everyday spells at the university, like Protection from Rain. Now that would have some appeal! Hopefully it won't be raining too heavily.”_


----------



## Yair (Jun 28, 2006)

Maor smiles at Allyra's comment, and his golden eyes glister in appreciation - whether of the joke or her figure you ain't sure. His appearance is otherwise of a young Oeridian, albeit with blond hair.

Maor, of the king's guard. Glad to meet you all. It's my first time in the palace. His gaze passes over the statuery. Impressive.


----------



## devrimk (Jun 29, 2006)

...


----------



## devrimk (Jun 29, 2006)

...


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 29, 2006)

*The great Hall*

After sometime, while you enjoy the fine wine and fresh fruits, the north door open and a couple of nobles enter.
Greeting, I'm overwhelmed to see that you find the hospitality to your convenience, I'm Atzil, first counsel of His pious Majesty, Lord of the seven families. The great King of Furyondy, Belvor the IV, may Pelor shine on him everyday.  
The rest of the counselors take a sit, some of you can recognize Matbea, the ministry of treasure, Katzin, captain of the royal guards and few other who serve minor positions in the King's court. He motions the guards to close the northern doors.

You are summoned to this court for a noble cause, you are the finest of all *Available* agents that we could muster with such an hurry.
He smiles in sarcasm, takes a sip from his wine and returns a look, this time he frowns.
Furyondy face danger.
He says with firm voice
Agents stationed in the cursed city of skulls (Dorakaa, capital of Iuz) reports that the old one has sent his minions to retrieve a lost and ancient magical artifact, a group led by a powerful mercenary, Cleric of Hextor.
The evil god's name echoes in the great hall, the window's burst open with chill draught, shivering pass in your spines and every counsel make a silent prayer. 
The treachery Ketties have sent a group of their own, and our peace lover neighbors sent their finest priests and knights of Rao.
The item must not fall to the hand of the enemy, we are on a race!
He slams his fist on the wooden table, his face twists in pain but he shakes it off immediately 
You must find the artifact before the old one's forces put their hand on it, before the greedy Ketties will do any harm and even before Veluna's rightful cause … or so they call it … no matter what.

He looks over to Katzin and nods, the captain of the royal guards takes out a wooden chest, unlock it and pulls out a map and few papers.
These are the possible locations of the artifact, gathered by knowledge of sages and wizards, ancient tomes and long forgotten books, it could be in a cave, mine, quarry, underground, in the belly of a mountain …
He looks quite desperate 
… if only the gods could help us.
He whisper and hand out the papers to Atzil.
According to the writings
Atzil continues from here
Nearly a century passed, when the archmage Iggwilv sent her evil minions to conquer the lands around her abode and brought the marches of Perrenland under her domination, great loot brought to Iggwilv's lair in answer to her insatiable demands for treasure. Legends states that the arch mage ruled from the lost caverns of the forgotten king Tsojcanth, wherein was hidden magic of unsurpassed might.
From those caves she brought her downfall, she battled with the demon prince Graz'zt and although the demon prince was forced to flee to the abyss, Iggwilv was so stricken that her powers were forever lost. Her slaves stole her treasure and scattered to the four winds in the face of enemy armies.
He pauses for a sec. the others nobles stare in awe as he tells the story, but all are quiet. 
Legends say that she buried her self in a hiding place in the caverns with several tomes of great power and the fabled lamp called Daoud's Wondrous Lanthorn.
Atzil sits and takes his drink, the captain of the royal guard cough and stands, he hands you the map the sages have drawn.

[MAP]
The map describe the south east part of the Yatils
An examination of your map reveals that the track through the mountains has numerous branches, at the end of each track is a number, evidently standing for something unknown.
unfortunately
he predicts your question
We cannot tell you anything about their significance, except that it is likely that at one of this sites are the caverns we seek.
He hand you a scrap of parchment with a bit of doggerel on it.
It might be a clue. He shrugs.

Note: how to use the hex map.
Location 1 – Q20
Location 2 – C13
Location 4 – D3.5
Location 6 – V11.5   and etc…
[Map]


[Parchment]
_The Horn of Iggwilv
Pierces the heart-
Look over your shoulder
Before you start
How many sorrow?
Foolish men
Because they didn't
Turn back then_
[Parchment]

Some of the nobles exit the room in this stage from the northern door, leaving you with Katzin, Matbea and Atzil.
Sitting silently all the time, Matbea, ministry of the kingdom treasury takes your attention.
Honorable servants of the kingdom, although the kingdom treasury is quite low, as you know we build the army and our border defenses after the war, I managed to secure some funds, 100 gold each, and a box of healing potions to each of you. [4 clw, 2 cms, 1csw], Those of you who are trained with horses will receive combat ones [Light War Horse] , the others will get regular steeds [Light riding horses].

You are leaving tomorrow
Atzil announce, 
make your preparations and sleep well, I'll meet you at "King's Belvor II" gate at sunrise.
Any Question ?


----------



## Yair (Jun 29, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul - Has Questions*



			
				Atzil said:
			
		

> Any Question ?



A few.

Maor gives the map only a cursory look. 

Do we know what Iuz's men are looking for? Is it this lamp, or perhaps a tome? Or something else?

More importantly, is this trail he points at the map the only path? If so, all the parties will have to arrive and move on it. Perhaps we can find a way to use it to our advantage.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 29, 2006)

The legends say that the lamp is the most known artifact in the lost horde, if they will be able to put their demonic hands on it, the balance will tend to their side.
Atzil say and look at Katzin, the royal captain turns the map and point to the north east.
I suspect Iuz's party took an unknown route across the mountains near the Veseve, as for the ketties  
He passes his finger to the North West portion, 
there is a route from the north, from the cursed plains and hills of Perrenland, if the Ketties got any brain they will take that route.


----------



## wmasters (Jun 30, 2006)

Turo scans the maps carefully. "The gods may be able to help us indeed! At least, the glorious Garl Glittergold may answer my prayers on this matter and guide us on the right path, my divinations are often fruitful.

I have questions indeed, of course! Perhaps the first might be whether a mount more suited to one of my stature might be avaiable, perhaps a pony or somesuch?

It may also be useful to know what is known of the lamp, if anything, beyond these rumours? And what of the horn of Iggwilv?

Also a political question - what would you propose should we meet the other parties? Should we expect a fight if we were to meet them, or persue more diplomatic negotiations? And if the latter, is there anything we should bear in mind regarding any negotiations?"


----------



## devrimk (Jun 30, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

Atesh strokes his thin beard 
"I am curious about Iuz's party, can they have more information than we have? So maybe if we touch them before finding the artifact, we must capture one of them alive." 
Everybody notices disappointment in his voice. He'd prefer to burn them instead.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 30, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> Turo scans the maps carefully.  I have questions indeed, of course! Perhaps the first might be whether a mount more suited to one of my stature might be avaiable, perhaps a pony or somesuch?



A pony?! I'm sorry my friend, you shall forgive of my ignorance
Matbea laugh 
I didn't consider your small size, a pony it shall be, I'll fetch one of the finest for you.



			
				wmasters said:
			
		

> It may also be useful to know what is known of the lamp, if anything, beyond these rumours? And what of the horn of Iggwilv?



The lamp is an ancient legend, for his real purpose only the gods can tell, some say it can open a gate to the abyss, the others say that the lamp can drive demons with her light … my guess is as good as yours little friend, as for the horn, we know nothing about it.
Atzil replies


			
				wmasters said:
			
		

> Also a political question - what would you propose should we meet the other parties? Should we expect a fight if we were to meet them, or persue more diplomatic negotiations? And if the latter, is there anything we should bear in mind regarding any negotiations?"



As for meeting the other parties
He continues
Although the mountain range is a big area, the odds you meet the others are quite good … you should keep an eye, there are only few routes that cross this treachery land, unless they will get off track and I don't think they fool enough to do so.
He takes his glass and lets the captain to continue
The hope for civilized negotiation is like the chance the gods will descents from their heavens to this hall. Don't waste your words with those demon's servants, honor and integrity are alien to them but diplomacy, care and respect should be taken with the priests of Rao.


			
				devrimk said:
			
		

> "I am curious about Iuz's party, can they have more information than we have? So maybe if we touch them before finding the artifact, we must capture one of them alive."



We don't know, but we must assume the worse.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“My thanks,”_ Allyra says to Matbea. _“That will surely be very helpful.”_

Then she turns her attention to Atzil and the captain, as they answer the questions asked so far.

The only question Allyra would have had, what demeanor would be best-suited when confronted with one of the various groups, has already been addressed, so she remains silent for now.


----------



## Yair (Jun 30, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul - Strategy*

Hmm, Maor ponders. Since the kettites and Iuz's party arrive at the north, should we perhaps go there first? This way we could establish if they found the items, and if not, well, we can "persuade" them not to continue seeking. If we just proceed from 1 to 2 and so on, by the time we get there these guys might find the artifact already and be off to the godless lands of the north.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 30, 2006)

Since the location of the caverns is unknown and lost forgotten, we assume that the Ketties and Iuz's party will have difficult to find the place either.
Katzin replies
In additional we know that both groups are ahead of us and time is short, they could be at the footsteps of the Yatils by now, perhaps a week ahead of us, all left to us is luck.
He turns his look to Maor
Should they return in the same path they came, I don't know from where they came

We can't sit and wait for them to come!
Atzil interferes in anger

Calm my sir
Katzin replies to the first counselor
The last thing we need is a murky aura around us, That's exactly what they want us to do.

Atzil goes to the far window and glance into the far darkness that lies behind the city lights, Katzin's look follows the counselor and then back to you.

I think we had enough for tonight, take the map, the parchment and the chest
We'll meet at the gate at sunrise with the horses and the pony.
He smiles to Turo and turns to leave.

One of the guards from the south door approaches and motions you to accompany him outside. 
This way 
he says shortly and leads you out of the great hall and the royal grounds.

[sblock=OOC] - check the ooc thread, and update your character sheets with the potions.
I also added In the first post of the RG the parchment's phrases for convenience  
[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Jun 30, 2006)

Having been silent for most of the meeting due to his almost late arrival, the man dressed in the formal wear of the army finally speaks in a lower tone to everyone.

"Well my friends, it seems an interesting task the crown has set us on. My apologies for the late arrival, my name is Garon Shieldsforth, of his majesty's army. I was told at the last minute to report here to help out in this endeavor and I hope I can be of some use to you."

"It would seem from the discussions that we are meant to retrieve the artifacts more so than to stop our enemies from doing the same. If the intention was to stop them than a squad of mountain rangers would be safest to add to our numbers but us alone would seem that we are to find whatever foul pit these artifacts my lie in and go after them."

"Whatever the case," Garon says with grim determination, "I can assure you of my commitment to this."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm glad to see a crown soldier with us.
Keldar replies as you cross the rose garden on your way out.
I'm off to my quarters, we'll meet in the morning, good night

Ooc: hopefully Steve Gorak will continue from here.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 30, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Why wait until tomorrow?”_ Allyra asks. _“Time is short. What hinders us from moving out today?”_


----------



## devrimk (Jul 1, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

Atesh looks Allyra
"How can I resist those beautiful eyes?"  
He smiles and bows
"I am at your command, young lady"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 1, 2006)

Thunder rumble in the far horizon, you can spot Luna (the large red moon, 28 days cycle) far above the blanket of grey cirrus that float in the sky, greeting the city before the massive storm.
It is time to re arrange and prepare for the long journey to the west, 
Sleep well
Was the last words of the guard that escorted you from the hall to the massive steel gates of the royal grounds, now you stand in the main street of the noble's quarters …


----------



## Yair (Jul 1, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul - Leaving Tomorrow*

Maor shrugs. It seems we are leaving tomorrow. At least I am, unless you can arrange a horse.

It doesn't matter, really. It's a long ride and we'll need to rest sometime. Might as well do it now, in a proper bed, and waste as little time as possible on resting in the next few days. Being first out the door is not always being first at the destination.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 2, 2006)

Turo nods in agreement. "Leaving tomorrow sounds good to me. I will have no objection to a good nights sleep before we go."

Returning to his room, he makes preparations for the journey. Taking a small stone he casts Extended Deeper Darkness (with the metamagic rod), dropping the stone into a pouch at his belt. 

He then drops his Invisibility Purge for a Divination spell (from the Oracle domain), asking "Will we be more successful heading for the more northern entrances on the map first?"

Dropping Dispel Magic for a further Divination, he asks "Should our attention be focussed on reclaiming the horn or the heart, or on other artifacts?"

In both cases he has a 78% chance of success.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 2, 2006)

Sitting on the bed in the darkness, shadows flicker from the stone, Turo whisper words of power and concentrate.
"Will we be more successful heading for the more northern entrances on the map first?"
Suddenly, a blurry light pierce the darkness, and words appear on the floor, "Time is against you, the northern passage greet only the pure evil" they glow for several seconds and fade.
The gnome keeps pushing "Should our attention be focused on reclaiming the horn or the heart, or on other artifacts?"  
This time the words carve themselves letter by letter on the stone wall in front of you 
"Once you are there, you will make the right choice"
And then they fade.

[sblock=ooc]
#1 Q Divination success 59 
 ]#2 Q Divination success 85 
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 2, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Hey, I'm the last one to decline a good night's rest in a comfy bed. Alright, then we'll head out tomorrow. A good night to you all and rest well.”_

_“Oh, and if you are in need of a horse, just let me know. I'm sure I can arrange something there... at least for half a day. Good night!”_

Allyra then grabs her pack and goes to her chamber, where she pulls out her spellbook to think about some of the magical formulas inscribed therein, before going to bed.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 3, 2006)

*Second Sunday, Coldeven. 9/3/600 - The journey begins*

Wake up call and few Loud knocks on your doors telling you that it's sunrise.
Atzil and Katzin will meet you in King's Belvor II gate.
Shouts the guard behind the door and depart

You wake up to a gloomy morning, a blanket of grey cumulonimbus stretch from up above to the far horizon, you walk to the gate in annoying drizzle, the streets of the white city are empty, here and there you can spot a straying dog, an hungry cat and a sleeping beggar.

Welcome, hope you had a quite night.
The first counselor greets you
Oh.. here they are
He turns to look as a couple of guards lead your riding horses to the gate area
They are good ones …
Atzil say and pet one of them 
easy boy, easy …
He smiles and then turns to you
before we greet you farewell I have some instructions for you, first, do not speak of this mission , second, I advise you to take the Royal Highway to the direction of the free town of Highfolk, but when your reach the town of Baranford, you should take a boat south on the Velverdyva river and land in the border town of Caronis.
From there you take a ferry and enter to the Archclericy of Veluna and take the northern trail to whitehale and then south west to the capital Mitrik. There you can resupply yourselves and prepare to the journey to Fals keep.

The great western road travels from Mitrik to Fals keep.  
Katzin continues from here
The last western stand of Veluna, a couple of miles from the border with the war stricken land of Bissel, there is an old road that climbs on the southern hills of the Yatils to the village of Triplegate, from there you on your own friends.
I bid you safe journey. 
Says the royal captain and depart to his guards. 
May Pelor shine on you, may Heironeous strengthen you.
Says Atzil
Don't forget to put a coin and make a prayer to Fharlanghn on your way out.
He points to the little stone shrine outside the gate dedicated to the god of safe travel.

[sblock=ooc]
attached to each horse is a saddle, one side of the saddle is empty, so you can put personal stuff and easy on your weight, the other side is stuffed with enough hay for 3 days, the horses can eat grass or you can buy more in villages and towns.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Thank you, sir! One question, if I may. Not speaking of this mission will make any diplomatic efforts with the less hostile groups somewhat difficult, so I assume, that we are not to talk about the mission with others who are not yet aware of these artifacts only?”_

On her way out, Allyra pulls a gold coin from her pouch and puts it into the shrine, saying a short prayer to Fharlanghn, hoping for a safe journey.


----------



## devrimk (Jul 3, 2006)

Atesh woke up early, he bought some food and water for the journey.
When he reaches King's Belvor II gate, he whispers to his Raven.
"Kuzgun, please fly high above us. Be our eyes."
Then he turns to Atzil and Katzin
"Don't worry my lords, we won't fail in this mission."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Thank you, sir! One question, if I may. Not speaking of this mission will make any diplomatic efforts with the less hostile groups somewhat difficult, so I assume, that we are not to talk about the mission with others who are not yet aware of these artifacts only?”_




The High priests of Veluna and the Canon himself knows about our King's intention to find the artifact and bring it to safe hands.
Atzil replies
As for our enemies, I have no doubt they planted spies in our courts as we did to them, I figure a word had already sent to the Old one, I guess that the Ketties and Nadaid (Beygraf of Ket) also aware what's brewing.
So let us assume the other groups know about you


----------



## wmasters (Jul 3, 2006)

Having asked Garl Glittergold for replacement spells, Turo heads down with the rest of the party to the gate. Climbing onto a mounting block and onto the back of his pony, Turo looks around from his new vantage point, unfamiliar with being high off the ground. "Come on pony," he says to his steed, gently kicking it into a walk, "Say, does he have a name?" he asks Atzil before they head off. 

Dropping a coin in the shrine to Fharlanghan, Turo whispers a prayer to Garl Glittergold. Once they are out of earshot from those in the city, he mentions the results of his divinations to the group. "'Time is against you, the northern passage greet only the pure evil' was the message I got. Now whether he means us to head there to purge the evil, or head to the more southern entrances, I'm not sure. It always is tricky to decipher these things."

OOC: Replaced Deeper Darkness with Summon Monster III on my spell list.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 3, 2006)

Keldar had kept an unnerving silence since Atzil mentioned, the night before, that the minions of the old ones were involved in this adventure. Memories of pain and suffering had tormented him that evening, and fortunately, the night's embrace had appeased his sorrows.

Keldar woke with a renewed determination. _They must not succeed._, he kept repeating to himself.  He met his comrades silently that morning; acknowledging them with only a nod. 
After placing a coin in the stone shrine, he looked at the assembled adventurers: "Let us go now, and think of these things as we ride. The day's events will likely affect our decision." He pauses a few seconds to request a safe journey from Fharlanghn and adds: "I tell you now, so you are not surprised later: I will show no mercy for any follower of the old one, for He has wronged me."  Keldar almost has difficulty pronouncing those words, suppressing the surge of anger. "However, I have no enmity towards the Ketties and will give them a chance to withdraw with honor, should they cross our path."

He then signals his horse to move ahead.

OCC 1: 



Spoiler



I updated my character sheet and subtracted the 1gp offering to the shrine



OCC 2: 



Spoiler



I kowtow in appreciation of your patience during my vacation and I'm thrilled to see that the game is moving along so well. Thanks Strahd for NPCing Keldar while I was gone


----------



## Saracor (Jul 3, 2006)

Garon finishes readying his horse, a large, chestnut, Furyondy bred steed with a definate look of confidence. He ties up the last of his gear and supplies and adjusts his armor before getting up on his horse. The large beast seemingly unburdened by the added weight looks eager to get moving.
"Time is at hand again Arodan, and we will soon be on the road." Garon says to his horse as he settles into the saddle.

To the Captain of the guard Garon snaps a crisp Salute, "We shall not fail in this mission, Sir. The forces of evil shall not triumph in this fight, I have given my oath to stop that from happening."

To the other Lords present Garon bows, "Good Sirs, with the blessings of the Gods we will succeed in our mission. I thank you for the opportunity to further serve his Majesty and hope it is not long before we meet again."

As Garon moves his horse out down the road, he pauses to give a coin and a prayer to Fharlanghn and then clutches a small symbol of Heironeous around his neck, sits in thought for a moment and then continues along with the others.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 3, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> "Say, does he have a name?" he asks Atzil before they head off.




Bonzo, that's the name I think, take care of him, the children in the court used to ride on top of him, I know there is a chance that it will be his final journey, but I trust you to handle him and bring him back safe.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 3, 2006)

*Second Waterday, Coldeven. 12/3/600*

It's a four day journey to Baranford, the place you need to arrive and take a boat to Caronis, the capital of one of Furyondy's provinces – the Duchy of the Reach.
The royal Highway is well paved and a busy traffic line, 24 hours a day, though in the night the crowdedness is less than in the morning.
There are farms, vast fields and inns all the way from Chendl to Baranford, so each night you can sleep comfortably, though the prices differ from one another. (check ooc spoiler)
The first day you traveled in rain but in the 3 days to follow it seems that Atzil's prayers for sun fulfilled, the landscape changed from plain grass to bushy hills and then back again to plains, you spot flocks of birds travel the sky and wild beasts graze the land around you. in the last day you enter to a region with vast fields of grapes that surround the highway, the fields stretch from side to side, no wonder that the Duchy is known for her finest wine all over Furyondy.
The town of Baranford export the wine all over Furyondy and using the Velverdyva to far lands aswell, you enter to the lazy and serene town at dawn, people wonder the streets, the pubs and inns are open, laugh and music can be heard and the folk around here looks quite happy , the folk is mixed, from Oeridian humans to rock gnomes from Highfolk and Halfling from the valleys in the north.

[sblock=ooc]
Good inn – 2 gold
Common inn – 7 silver
Poor inn – 2 silver
The prices include food
4 days have passed, I assume the horses grazed the land, so you didn't waste the hay

If you want to interact with each other more, go ahead, you got 4 days for that.
[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Jul 4, 2006)

Dismounting in Baranford, Turo stretches his legs, stiff after his long journey despite the comforts of the inns overnight. "I guess we should find a stable for Bonzo and the crew, and see about securing passage on a boat for the journey down to Caronis. Perhaps after that, there might be time to enjoy some of Baranford's finest wine, while we're here."

OOC: 8 gold deducted from my character sheet for accomodation over the four days.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 5, 2006)

As all the travellers have noticed, Keldar is a silent individual and clearly an introvert. He seems determined, almost looking forward to battling any follower of the old one. When asked, he speaks of his background. He doesn't go into too much detail, but you all learn that he was mentally controlled to do their bidding and that the tatooes on his body mark him as one of their thralls. He has chosen not to have the tatooes magically removed, so he never forgets the pain they put him through.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 5, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra opted for a comfortable room, where available. Even though, she doesn't mind sleeping outside, she vastly prefers some more appropriate places of rest.

When the group sits together in Baranford, Allyra brings up the topic of their mission.

_“So, are we going to figure out some plan what to do when we are there? Especially, how we might avoid being spotted by the other groups, before we can catch sight of them. It would be useful to get the jump on them, whether the meeting will be a friendly or not so friendly, don't you agree?”_


----------



## Saracor (Jul 5, 2006)

Garon is a lively companion on the road. He seems at home being on a journey and has many stories to tell about his time in the army. He is very serious about his hatred towards Iuz and what it has done to his lands and this mission seems to be of great importance to him to be able to strike a blow at those forces.

Garon is happy to spend the evenings in the inns talking and drinking in the common room. His tastes for brew are fairly common, ales and beers, whatever the local stuff is. He's not one for more expensive drinks, preferring a bit more quantity over quality but never to excess. Given the opportunity, he'll spend the night in a more comfortable room but when on the road he's never put out by sleeping on the ground.

Once in Baranford and talk turns to the mission at hand, he'll lend his two copper
"If we new the territory better I would say to travel by night but with the terrain and our lack of familiarity, that would not be advisable." Garon adds.
"I, for one, am no scout, nor do I have the ability to spy from the air. That would be our best avenue if it is available." Garon says, looking at the rest of the group for any takers.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 5, 2006)

*Meanwhile*

*somewhere in the southern Yatils.* 
_Flee to the darkness!
Shouts the priestess to the evil creature, the creature frowns and disappear into the darkness of the night
Belfor, check him up … he lies over there  
replies one of the panicked knights. 
The priestess hurries to the knight that lies down on the ground
No!! Belfor … he killed him she cries
The tall knight kneels down beside his friend and whispers a quite prayer
We can't leave him here, we must burry him.
No, not in this cursed ground, carry him to the river
She says and sobs
Let the stream take him to a safer land._
********************************************************
*Back in Baranford*
Scarfs!, scrafs! Made of silk and wool, only 3 silver
A local woman, cleary from a mixed Oeridian and Flan origin, passes your way and tries to sell scarfs to the passers-by.


----------



## devrimk (Jul 6, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

Atesh replies to Garon:
"I think my raven can spot them before they noticed us. If we are unlucky, Cleric of Hextor knows we're here..." he grins evilly, "...he'll wish we weren't. For Ketties and Velunas it's more problematic. Anybody thinks we can find peaceful solution?" 

In the street when he sees the scarf selling woman he wants to buy an orange scarf.
"Hey Allyra, I think this scarf to go well with your hair. If you accept it I want to give a gift for you."


----------



## Yair (Jul 6, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*

Maor proved a cheery companion on the road, always happy to chat and with nearly always with a smile on his face. He shares what seems the overriding sentiment: the Old One must be given no quarter. 

The journey was less than comfortable for him - although a soldier, he is not well accustomed to riding. But he took the swift riding in good spirit, for he is eager to reach the mountains.

Upon arriving, he smiles and nods at Turo's suggestion, but is caught up in the discussion before having a chance to proceed to it. _Oh well, the rest will have to wait..._

On the matter of strategy, Maor nods in agreement with the other's words. "The raven could prove most effective. But still, it is best to have someone scout ahead as well. Is there none among us with such skill?" 

Thinking of Garl Glittergold's prophecty he adds "... 'the northern passage greet only the pure evil' would mean that some great evil lies there in wait to greet the Old One's servants, I think, and should they reach it before us we shall fail - time, see, is working against us. Holy Garl clearly beckons us to hurry to the north-eastern passages, to where the Old One's servants are headed."

[sblock=OOC]paid 8 gp for room and boarding, 1 gp for Fharlanghan's blessing. (good inns to avoid theft - he ain't squeamish, but has found from experience that common thiefs are common in common inns.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 7, 2006)

devrimk said:
			
		

> In the street when he sees the scarf selling woman he wants to buy an orange scarf.
> "Hey Allyra, I think this scarf to go well with your hair. If you accept it I want to give a gift for you."




The woman pulls out a beautiful orange silk scarf from her collection and replies with a blush.
3 silver kind sir.

In the west side of the city you can locate a big harbor, the Furyondian side is a sandy ledge with piers and docks for all kinds of boats and ships.
Across the 500 meter of the wide Velverdyva river and the harbor is the Velunian side, a rocky high cliff, with seagulls, pelicans and other birds nesting in small nooks.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 7, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra smiles as Atesh buys the scarf for her.

_“Oh, thank you very much. That's really nice of you!”_

She pulls out her mirror to inspect the color match for a moment, and then puts it back into her bag.

_“Yes, indeed. You have a good eye for color, Atesh.”_


----------



## wmasters (Jul 7, 2006)

Hearing the suggestion of a scout, Turo mentions "The raven sounds like a good idea to me. I am afraid that my skills are not in scouting at all though, indeed the hedges on the road may obscure my vision!"

Turning to Maor, "An interesting interpretation certainely. It may well be the best path for us to proceed to the more norterly points initially. Since it seems unlikely that we will avoid these entrances altogether, I would agree that this is probably the best plan. Perhaps we might find more people in this good town who can tell us more about the area to help inform us."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 7, 2006)

Turo Knowledge (1d20+1=15)

Turo as a gnome that lived not far from the lower slopes of the south eastern Yatils, near the town of Highfolk knows that the Mountains west of Highfolk is impassible,
Deep ravines and high peaks blocked the pass even to the well trained rangers.
as for the north eastern Yatils, not far from the origin of the Velverdyva, where it is suspected that Iuz's party will take a route, stories tell that the hills and Mountains over there are treacherous, Humanoids roam the land and clans of giants have been spotted by fleeing expeditions.
As for the southern route, from where Atzil suggested you travel you can't recall anything special.

check ooc thread for some explanation - HERE


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 7, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Turo Knowledge (1d20+1=15)
> 
> Turo as a gnome that lived not far from the lower slopes of the south eastern Yatils, near the town of Highfolk knows that the Mountains west of Highfolk is impassible,
> Deep ravines and high peaks blocked the pass even to the well trained rangers.
> ...




Keldar thinks out loud: "Hmm, my instincts tell me that we should follow our ennemies using the south eastern Yatils path, and strike when they least expect it. One question remains though: why are they choosing the most difficult and dangerous path? They must know something we don't." He pauses a few seconds to think. "However, all seems to indicate that we should head south...but they're already 1 week ahead of us..."  He pauses again. "Given the Gnome-god's vision and all we have learned, I say we head south. What say you all?"


----------



## Yair (Jul 9, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Keldar thinks out loud: "Hmm, my instincts tell me that we should follow our ennemies using the south eastern Yatils path, and strike when they least expect it. One question remains though: why are they choosing the most difficult and dangerous path? They must know something we don't." He pauses a few seconds to think. "However, all seems to indicate that we should head south...but they're already 1 week ahead of us..."  He pauses again. "Given the Gnome-god's vision and all we have learned, I say we head south. What say you all?"



"You mean travel by the southern route? Certainly, I agree. But as I said, I think we should skip the southermost sites and head for the northern ones. That is what I make out of Garl's words."

"But Turo is right - time is working against us, it would seem. Perhaps it would be wisest to seek out sea transport first, and then perhaps more information, before finishing our plans?"


----------



## wmasters (Jul 9, 2006)

Listening to the group, Turo turns "I don't think we've got time to hang around, certainely. From what I know of the area, the path through the mountains that the followers of Iuz are presumably taking is a tough old journey. We'd be better off heading up the southern path. Heading to the northern entrances first might be a good idea to catch them though, as you say."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 10, 2006)

*Baranford*

There is no problem to find a ship that will take you south to Caronis. There are plenty of travelers along the Velverdyva river, usually merchants, and you can find sailors and captains along the harbor's pubs and inns.
It's a day (12 hours aprox.) travel by river to Caronis. The main sit of the duke and the duchy's administrative buildings.

I assume you enquiry about traveling to Caronis – The lower price you get is 3 silver each and 5 more to the horse, you'll get free fresh water aboard "Ony" – a ship that transfer large amounts of grain to Highfolk and back to southern Furyondy, now the ship is empty, traveling back to the south.

[sblock=ooc]
If you want to gather info from the people about the area while drinking finest wine , just post IC message.
otherwise let me know and I'll proceed to Caronis and Veluna.
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 10, 2006)

OCC: 



Spoiler



I say we move on to Caronis and Veluna.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 10, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Yes, we need to hurry, so let's take the next ship we can get. If we still have some time until it sets out, we can look around for some information, but likely we won't hear much more than general gossip here.”_


----------



## Yair (Jul 10, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Yes, we need to hurry, so let's take the next ship we can get. If we still have some time until it sets out, we can look around for some information, but likely we won't hear much more than general gossip here.”_




Maor nods.



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, realistically Maor would fish for information, time allowing. I've got 4 on my Gather Information. If the boat leaves before I can gather, let me know - otherwise I'll assume spending 1 gp on ale and soliciting information (I assume I don't find any...).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 10, 2006)

*To Veluna !*

*Night in Baranford*
Spending the night in this peaceful place and drinking the excellent "Golden reach" (2 gp for a cup) red wine is a wonderful experience, you sleep well in the "enormous grape" inn (5 silver lodging, horses are free).
You learn that the harbor and the sailors keeps this place alive, without them this is a boring place, the most recent hot gossip you heard is the caught of one of the noble's daughter with a local sailor in bed.

**************************************************

*Journey to Caronis - Earthday, Coldeven. 13/3/600*
In the next day, you meet the crew and captain Turion on the "Ony", the captain is a known merchant and wealthy Oeridian, you realize he is a pleasant and friendly man during the travel.
We'll arrive to Caronis before sunset  
he say and departure to his duties
Heavy Traffic to the south on the Velverdyava is a common sight during the spring, the stream is strong thanks to the ice melting in the Yatils. You enjoy a sunny day while you rest on the deck, even the horses don't complain too much below the deck.
You know you need this rest, to gather strength before entering the snowy Yatils and the frozen hostile environment, the southern mountains can be seen in the far horizon, a white chain under a blue sky is a magnificent sight indeed
The east Furyandyan side of the Velverdyva is a grassy and sometimes sandy ledge, covered lightly with reeds and Oleanders, The west Velunian side consists high cliffs and rocky beaches. On the two sides you can spot Farms and planted groves.
This is Caronis.
The captain declares when red roofed buildings come into sight, you also spot a dark red brick mansion built on a mound in the south portion of the town, seeing your looks he says the duke's place.
I recommend the "hesitant rabbit" tavern
the captain say when you dock.
The rabbit's stew is delicious over there. 2 silver if you want.
You greet the captain Farwell and spend the night in Caronis. (the prices are in the PHB for the inns).

**************************************************

*Caronis to Whitehale – Second FreeDay, Coldeven. 14/3/600*
Taking the daily ferry (2 silver) to the Velunian side, you enter to the municipality of Valundy, the wooden sign on the road says _"South Valundy/Grayington/Veluna City – Northwest Mitrik/Whitehale"_.
Most of the travelers head to the same way you head – Whitehale and Mitrik.
The land is grassy hills and plains, dotted with small poplar forests, cotton and wheat fields and pasture for the cattle, you reach to Whitehale by dawn.

**************************************************

_1 mile before Whitehale –_ 
Its twilight time, last sun rays penetrate the clouds in the west, the moon Luna in full glory begins his climbing from the east. A flock of ravens pass the road from the wheat fields in the north to the cotton field in the south, the village of Whitehale is close, you can see the lights in the distance.
Traffic is very light, most of the travelers are way back, and the last cart passed an hour ago before you.
Hey, over here
You spot a man, standing on the road, waving his hands in the air to signal you
When you come close, you see a young man, dressed in working cloth.
Please help … he begs
It's been sometime since I saw someone here, my cart is jammed, one of the wheels broke
He points to the field and you spot a cart, standing on a dirt trail, there is another man on top of the cart, he waves back as he sees you.


----------



## devrimk (Jul 11, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

"Hi, young fellow. We want to help you of course, but you noticed that we are just adventurers, not carpenters. What can we do for help?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 11, 2006)

devrimk said:
			
		

> "Hi, young fellow. We want to help you of course, but you noticed that we are just adventurers, not carpenters. What can we do for help?"



Strong lads for lifting the cart, me and my father will take care of the wheel. he replies to Atesh.
Please noble sirs
he turns to Garon and Maor
seeing them in army outfit


----------



## wmasters (Jul 11, 2006)

If the men seem trustworthy (Sense Motive = 19), Turo announces, "Of course, always happy to help a fellow traveller. I don't know that I'll be much help in fixing a cart though, or even lifting it, but I'll do my best."

EDIT: Sorry, Sense Motive should have been 23 - I've done it as 1d20+4, and it should be 1d20+8 (4 ranks and 4 Wisdom). Oops!


----------



## Yair (Jul 11, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*

Maor smiles at the man. "Sure, we can lend you a hand or two for lifting." 

OOC: Unless someone cautions him not to, he'll dismount and go help the man. Maor isn't suspecting anything so won't be Sense Motiving no one.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 11, 2006)

The young man seems happy to Maor's reaction, but Turo find him to be awfully nervous, although it's twilight time he sweats like a porter in a hot summer day, he keeps looking on the ground and to the cart when you talk to him
He then raise his look to Turo and replies with slight stutter
You ccc..an hold the wheels hhh..inge in line, you are ssss..mall enough to go under the cccc…art


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 11, 2006)

Keldar views this encounter suspiciously. "I don't like this". He says in a low voice, so only his companions can hear him. "I'll keep an eye on the situation, while some of you help." 

Keldar scans the area while remaining on his horse. He then dismounts and stays 10 ft behind the lad’s father, resting his arm on his spiked chain. He'll subtly draw his spiked chain, readying himself to use it should the need arise. He'll also position his horse behind him, to protect his back. 

He does all of this as inconspicuously as he can, not to raise any suspicions.

"I see, you all need to lift the axle as you get your horse to pull"  He shouts, so any hidden foes will think he is not alert and ready to strike.

OCC: 



Spoiler



Spot: +0, Bluff: +7, Sense motive +7, Sleight of Hand: +12, Keldar has uncanny dodge and evasion


----------



## devrimk (Jul 11, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

Atesh alerts when Keldar whispers. He looks like he's paying attention to the cart while being repaired. But he quickly checks the area for any hiding enemies.
Replies to the young man 
"Hey! If you want I can reduce your size, then you can hold the wheels hinge in line." 
[sblock=OCC]
Bluff 24
Spot 6
[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Jul 11, 2006)

*Garon Shieldsforth, Oeridian Fighter*

Garon dismounts from his horse, scanning the road for any other signs of trouble but keeping a broad grin on his face.
"Of course we can help, can't have you sitting on the road all day."

Keeping an eye on the farmers and the ground around the cart (in case it might fall through to a pit ), Garon will give a hand getting the cart fixed. He shifts his belt around as he moves to help with the cart, making sure his sword is ready if necessary and not able to be grabbed by anyone else.

*OCC*
[sblock]
Spot of 7​
Spend 6 gold for all lodging, meals and transport over the course of the trip.

[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Jul 11, 2006)

Turo dismounts from Bonzo, the pony between himself and the young man. With the pony obstructing the view of what Turo is doing, he uses his Detect Evil ability on him, and drops his Summon Monster III spell for Detect Thoughts (Inquisition Domain - Will Save DC 18), to see what is going through his mind spending a little while (3 rounds) concentrating on him, to ensure that this isn't a trap for passers by.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Anything wrong?”_ Allyra just asks the nervous young man directly. _“You don't need to fear us, we won't harm you. Unless you are some sort of bandit trying to ambush us, but one would have to be really, really dumb to try that, seeing how well-armed we are, not to mention all the spells we have at our command, we would make very short work of any bandits in no time.”_ The young woman smiles proudly, but then her look quickly changes, as she holds up her hands in a peaceful gesture.

_“Ahem. Where were I? Oh, yes. You don't need to worry. We only want to help! And if there is anything wrong... just tell us. Maybe we can help with that, too?”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 12, 2006)

*Overall area as you see with your spot results:*
You stand on the main road to Whitehale, there is a dirt trail leading to the Wheat field, a wooden fence runs along one side of the trail and a line of cypress trees on the other side.
The cart is placed 200 meter (650 ft.)from the main road, leaning on her side, there is an old man standing on the cart, probably the young man's father, as you talk to the young man, a woman dressed in dirty dress come into view from behind the cart, she seems a mature one. Wind blows in the wheat field, and there are numerous scarecrows around.

*************************************************



			
				devrimk said:
			
		

> "Hey! If you want I can reduce your size, then you can hold the wheels hinge in line."





			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> “Anything wrong?” Allyra just asks the nervous young man directly. “You don't need to fear us, we won't harm you. Unless you are some sort of bandit trying to ambush us, but one would have to be really, really dumb to try that, seeing how well-armed we are, not to mention all the spells we have at our command, we would make very short work of any bandits in no time.”




The young man's look changes and he takes a few steps back when Atesh throws the reducing idea and Allyra's sarcastic response, he ignores Garon's and Keldar 's offers for help.
What are you doing sneaky gnome!
[sblock=Turo's Detect Evil result]
You sense a flow of evil streaming from the young man, even a human could have a merciful temper from time to time, in this creature you feel only the desire to kill.
[/sblock] 
He screams in a squeaky voice and sniff the air strangely as Turo dismounts and hides behind his pony, he then turns to flee down the dirt trail, a coarse grayish serpent like tail burst from his pants apparently to give the young man balance as he runs to the cart.
The older man on top of the the cart stops waving in a peaceful manner and raise his fists to the sky and screams, he twists and changes into a horribly hybrid form of a rat and a human. The mature woman bends down behind the cart and disappear from your sight.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 12, 2006)

"How curious," announces Turo. "I do believe these people mean to kill us. If indeed they can be called people," he adds as the men reveal their nature.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 12, 2006)

"I knew it!" Keldar says to no one in particular. "Spread out, we're vulnerable to an area attack!" He shouts to his companions.

He then will strike the fleeing creature, attempting to trip it. 

OCC: [sblock]Keldar has combat expertise, and gets a total of 4 Attacks of Opportunities (AoO) per round.

So, the fleeing creature should give him 1 AoO (trip attempt), he'll strike for damage if he's successful (another AoO, from the improved trip feat, with sneak attack damage (target denied dex bonus)). he'll also use his regular attack on him.

Please remember that his spiked chain has 10ft reach and any movement within the area he threatens triggers another AoO (he has 2 remaining for the round).

Weapon:
+1 Spiked chain (viper): +10 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach
+2d6 damage when flanking or when target is denied dex bonus
[/sblock]


----------



## devrimk (Jul 12, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

"We can't help them, I think."
Atesh concentrates and begins casting a spell.
[sblock=OCC]
Concentration on a horse: automatic success.
If any enemy threatens Atesh, he will cast defensively.
Any chance to cast Fireball and not to harm allies, he will cast Fireball.
If not possible he will cast to Scorching Ray to the father.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 12, 2006)

*Area map*

the arrow indicate where the cart is - 650 ft. = 130 squares from the road.
you can see the dirt trail, the line of trees and the fence along the trail.
Legend:
sc - Scarecrow
H1 - the young man
Al - Allyra
G - Garon
M - Maor
A - Atesh
K - Keldar
T - Turo

Steve - The father is 200 meter (650 ft.) away, please adjust your action accordingly.
As for the child, I assume you don't attack him before he turns to "the creature" because he took some steps back before it, than he fled and changed.
Devrink - you can cast fireball into the trail and the fields, but the outcome will be disastrous ... but it's your call.

post your actions and tell me what you do/


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 12, 2006)

OCC: 



Spoiler



keldar's action has been corrected - he'll only attack the "child" once it has turned.


----------



## devrimk (Jul 12, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

[sblock=OCC]
Atesh rides his horse to J9.
Then he casts Fireball to the father (range: 640 ft.). DC:17
Fireball 19
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 12, 2006)

*Init:*

Older man 21
Turo 16
Young man 11
Maor 8
Atesh 8 
Keldar 8 
Allyra 7
Mature woman 6
Garon 4


----------



## Saracor (Jul 12, 2006)

*Garon Shieldsforth, Oeridian Fighter*

"By the gods!" Garon exclaims as he takes a step back away from the boy. "These fell creatures cannot be allowed to harrass travellers! They shall learn their lesson today!"

Garon steps to one side as Keldar loosens his chain, not wanting to get into his range of effect, and pulls his sword and grabs for his shield off his back. 

*OCC*
[sblock]
Garon will draw his sword as he moves towards the younger creature. He will unstrap his shield from his back and put it on his arm. He'll advance towards the younger if it looks like Keldar can trip him up, if not he'll hang back a moment to see what the party will do and if riding up would be a better choice due to the distance.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 12, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Well, looks like they are beyond help already...”_ Allyra comments the sudden change of the situation, then the young woman dismounts and pulls out a small piece of cured leather from her pouch and begins an incantation.


OOC: Dismount; Cast _extended Mage Armor_. And why don't you just take an L for Allyra, so she doesn't have to look so out of place on the map.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 12, 2006)

OCC: OK, I just saw the map. Keldar will take a 5 ft step, if necessary, to strike the creature. Doesn't an AoO occur out of initiative sequence (when the "young man" turned around to flee)?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 12, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: OK, I just saw the map. Keldar will take a 5 ft step, if necessary, to strike the creature. Doesn't an AoO occur out of initiative sequence (when the "young man" turned around to flee)?



Yep, you'll get the trip AoO so roll the dice,
now I wait for Maor and Turo to act and I'll post.
TO ALL - you can post in the ooc thread by the way - I check it all the time when I log in.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 12, 2006)

Turo stands amongst his allies and mutters a prayer to Garl Glittergold to _Bless_ him and his companions in the coming battle, sacrificing his prepared Sanctuary spell, then heads towards the path the young man ran down (reaching J16 with 20ft movement)


----------



## Yair (Jul 13, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*

Maor stops in amazement as the child runs off and he witnesses the horrid transformations. He grows almost taller as he gets angry. "Wretched fiends!" he utters with disgust, and starts incanting a spell.

OOC: Maor casts Summon Monster II, to summon a Celestial Flying Bee to behind the cart (to strike at the old woman, hopefully). It will take me till my next turn to finish the casting.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 13, 2006)

_"I knew it!"_ Keldar says to no one in particular. _"Spread out, we're vulnerable to an area attack!"_ He shouts to his companions.
He quickly reacts and launch his spiked chain at the fleeing young man, the chain wraps itself around the man, Keldar then pulls as hard as he can, but the thin man seems to be very agile and balance himself, he grasp the chain with two clawed hands and pulls it in the other way, Keldar looses his balance and bumped into the ground (Tripped).
The older man, now as a horribly Human Rat hybrid stands crooked on top of the cart, he surveys the surrounding and the young man that tries to flee, he jumps up and down when he sees Keldar falling.
Turo then advance to where the dirt trail start, chanting all the way for his god to bless his friends.
The young Ratman, tries to free himself from the chain, but although on ground, Keldar hold the chain firmly and negates the man's attempts.
_"Wretched fiends!"_ Maor utters with disgust, and starts incanting a spell.
(summon monster , the cart is way way far compare to the spell's range).

_"We can't help them, I think."_
Says Atesh and rides into the wheat field (I9, I assumed that riding to J9 will provoke an AoO from the WereRat so I changed the location, because of the fence), he concentrates on the cart, a bright yellow ball of fire with reddish tail appears in his right hand, with a couple of words the ball flies to the cart, a huge explosion follows a cloud of fire, sends flocks of birds from the nearby trees to the sky, the older man covered with flames flies like a bolt in the air and lands somewhere in the field, the hay on the cart, the trees and the wheat catch on fire.
The young man keeps struggling with the chain, trying to free himself, in a quick react and last effort, Keldar pulls his chain again, now the Ratman losses his balance and falls to the ground.
_“Well, looks like they are beyond help already...” _
Allyra comments and casts a spell, she feels an energy field around her
The Ratwoman is nowhere to be seen, although you spot the wheat moving it could be the wind or the fireball's shockwave.
_"By the gods!"_ Garon exclaims as he takes a step back away from the boy. _"These fell creatures cannot be allowed to harrass travellers! They shall learn their lesson today!"_
seeing Keldar's unsuccessful attempt to cause damage to the creature Garon leads Arodan into the field and around the cypress and strike the creature in the shoulder.

[sblock=actions]
Round1:
Keldar touch attack (Success) / Trip attack (Fail)
Young Ratman opposed trip attack (Success)
Older Ratman Ready action
Turo Bless 50 ft.
Younger man – Tries to escape from the chain (Fail)
Maor – Summon monster II (check spell range)
Athesh – Fireball
Keldar (Prone) – Trip attack (Success) the young man is prone
Allyra – Extended mage armor
Mature Ratwoman – Unknown action
Garon – melee attack vs, Young Ratman (Success)

_Bless_ +1 on attack rolls and saves. you are all in the range of the spell except Atesh.

ooc - Easy on me and roll the dice.
[/sblock]


----------



## devrimk (Jul 13, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

Atesh turns to young ratman, and casts another spell.
"You little dirty rat!"
[sblock=OCC]
Initiative 2
Ranged Touch attack 13
if hits:
Sc.Ray Damage 22 (no save)
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2006)

*Allyra*

Being a little underequipped for long range battles, Allyra holds the reins of her horse and waits.


OOC: Delay.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 13, 2006)

Keldar stays on the ground, holding and jerking his chain. His main goal now is to prevent the creature from standing back up.

"Garon! knock him down so we can interrogate him after the battle!" He shouts.

OCC: 



Spoiler



Unfortunately, I can't use invisible castle whith my work laptop. I'll roll my dice when I can but since I'm currently travelling, I'll have to ask for special DM-assistance. Thanks!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 13, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: Unfortunately, I can't use invisible castle whith my work laptop. I'll roll my dice when I can but since I'm currently travelling, I'll have to ask for special DM-assistance. Thanks!



Fine, check out the ooc thread, there is a message for you over there


----------



## Saracor (Jul 13, 2006)

*Garon Shieldsworth, Oeridian Fighter*

With the creature on the ground, Garon looks over the situation quickly as he takes his shield off his back and while grabbing it in his shield arm, strikes the creature with it, not knowing if the attack will do anything or not. He holds his longsword ready in case the creature attempts to get back on its feet.

*OCC*
[sblock]
AC continues to be 22 until his next turn.
Initiative (+1 mod) (1d20+1=16)

Shield Bash, +10, +1 Bless (1d20+11=16)
Shield Bash Damage (1d4+4=6)

In case of an AOO, longsword reprisal:
Standard attack with longsword, +12, +1 from bless. (1d20+13=25)
Longsword Damage (1d8+7=12)

[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Jul 14, 2006)

Turo takes a step  back and, suspecting it may be required for these creatures, casts Magic Weapon to enchant his morning star.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 14, 2006)

Keldar stays on the ground, holding and jerking his chain. His main goal now is to prevent the creature from standing back up.
_"Garon! knock him down so we can interrogate him after the battle!" _ He shouts.

Turo chants few words and a bright blue aura engulf his weapon, the younger Ratman in last efforts to stand and flee tries to lift himself using Arodan, he manage to sink his claws in Arodan's flesh, Garon's horse tries to kick in return but the pain is above all, he moo in pain and retreats, being steady on his horse Garon controls Arodan and manage to lower his sword, just to scratch the Wererat again in the shoulder, The young Ratman stands up and free himself from the chain, he start to run down the trail, but his sprinting end up as fast as his run.
_"You little dirty rat!" _ 
Atesh shouts, a ray of fire springs from Atesh's fingers and explode on the creature's chest, scorching his flesh and bones, the young man falls to his knees and collapse lifeless on the ground, changing back to the human you met earlier on the trail, and then all is quite except for a weird buzzing, there is a strange giant bee that flies around Maor.
Down the dirt trail the fire flickers in the field and the cart. In the distance, from the road you came, you can spot several merchant's wagons heading to Whitehale. 

[sblock=actions]
Round 2:
Older Ratman – Unknown. Lying somewhere in the field
Turo - Magic weapon
Younger man – Stands, attacks Arodan (4 Dmg)
Arodan – AoO (Fail) , Fort save 18
Garon – AoO (Success)
Maor – Nothing, now you are stuck with a bee   , you can dispell her.
Athesh – Scorching Ray, touch attack (Success)
Keldar (Prone) – Grapple (Fail)
Allyra – ready action
Mature Ratwoman – Unknown action
Garon – Nothing.

I'm keeping a record of the xp in the RG, I'll update it soon.
[/sblock]


----------



## devrimk (Jul 14, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

Atesh controls his temper and then he casts Mage Armor.
He commands his raven "Kuzgun, fly above the cart, and check his parents."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“We should quench the fire before it begins to spread,”_ Allyra observes, pointing to the smoldering wagon.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 14, 2006)

Nodding to Allyra, Turo heads towards the fire, glad to not need to be in the midst of things as he is unsure if his morningstar will be effective against the creatures even with it's magic enchantment. He'll move as close to the fire as he can get, hoping to close to around 40ft so that his create water spell might quench it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 14, 2006)

In a strange language understood only by Atesh and Kuzgun, the raven launch himself to the sky as you proceed into the field to take control of the fire.
_I see nothing but those scarecrows and they are scary._
Kuzgun tell telepathically to Atesh 
_Looks like the Woman fled, she is no where to be seen around the cart._

With few words a large amounts of water burst from the thin air and land of the field, the cart and the nearby trees, a cloud of black smoke rise to the air, you spot the older Ratman lies sooty between the crop, the burnet hay on the cart reveals a dead human underneath it, probably the poor farmer who fell victim to the Wererats.

Kuzgun returns to Atesh and land on his shoulder
No sign for the woman master, but I spotted some cute ravens in the far trees


----------



## Thanee (Jul 14, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra goes with Turo, leading her horse down the trail to the cart, in case she can help with the remains of the fire.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 14, 2006)

"We need to go and see those merchants, just in case they're all on the same side as this one."  Keldar says, as he points to dead creature. 

He jumps on his horse, waits for his companions, and starts heading towards the merchants.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 14, 2006)

Turo looks the body over for anything identifying, and heads over to the other corpse for the same. With a prayer to Garl Glittergold for their souls to be given a chance at redemption, he walks back and mounts his pony once more. "Come on, Bonzo," he says to the steed, prompting it into a slow walk"the excitements over for the time being."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 14, 2006)

*on the road to Whitehale*

It's take you time to meet the merchants on the road, you recognize them as a group of material's and carpet's merchants that took the ferry with you in the morning, unfortunately for them, they are much slower then you do on the road, due to the wagons, the sun vanished below the horizon, only to leave dark red aura far above the Yatils in the west, the night swallowed the smock almost entirely, it seems that no one in the town noticed the incident with the Wererats.


----------



## Yair (Jul 14, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*

Maor dismisses the buzzing bee. After examining the boy's body, he returns to the party and continues the journey with all the rest. He is hesitant on whether to approach the nearing merchants, but complies with the parties' will. After establishing that the merchants aren't wererats, he urges the group to leave them and speed forward. "Our mission is of more importance than escorting them, and urget. We must hurry."

OOC: 



Spoiler



Sorry for missing most of the fight, I've been a tad slow.  If the boy was only uncoscious Maor would have stabilized him to interrogate him.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 15, 2006)

Turo sits quietly during the journy, urging Bonzo along. At Maor's comment he says, "It is urgent indeed, but it has been a long day. When we meet the other groups, I would prefer to be alert. I am sure spending a night with the caravan will do us no harm, if they are open to the suggestion."


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“And there is still one of the werecreatures around, if I am not mistaken. Other than that, I do agree, that we should not wait too long, it's still a long way and we are already delayed, at least slightly.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 15, 2006)

*Whitehale - "the city on the hills"*

You push your horses down the road, leaving the merchants behind you and proceed to Whitehale, when you pass again beside the trail where you fought the Wererats, with only Luna in the sky you vaguely spot the burnt remains of the cart somewhere in the field.
Passing along numerous farms you finally enter to Whitehale. "the city on the hills" is a common name, referring to the location on the green hills of south eastern Yatils.
Whitehale is the second largest town after Mitrik and is home to the ruling family of Whitehale. The city started out as more of a farmers market then a city. The farmers from the surrounding areas used it as a meeting place to swap goods and to sell crops to visiting merchants. It has grown into a decent sized town which supports many of the finer things in life. It is home to the Knights of Whitehale. A group started by the late Duke Yurik as a quick response force to threats from the Yatils or more recently Iuz himself. The Church of Rao has a large temple here and is by far the most common god worshipped in Whitehale. Temples to St. Cuthbert, Heironeous, and general temples to agricultural gods are also found, but have small followings at the present.
There is a fine inn in the middle square of this town, called _"Two boars on a stick"_ (Good inn) that you heard during the sailing on the ferry.
The majority of citizens in the town is of Oeridian people, but Sueloise and Flan can be seen either, in the north part of the city there is a small mixed community of High and Gray elves.

In the middle of night, rain began to fall,

ooc - Because it's Freeday, all the shops are closed except for the inns and pubs, in the morning, you can resupply yourselves again and proceed to the capital Mitrik


----------



## Yair (Jul 16, 2006)

*Maor, Favored Soul Aasimir*

Maor sleeps, then resupplies and heads for Mitrik in the morning.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 17, 2006)

Glad to have had a good nights sleep in the inn, Turo gets up and whispers his prayers to Garl Glittergold before proceeding downstairs to rejoin the party.


----------



## Saracor (Jul 17, 2006)

*Garon Shieldsforth, Oeridian Fighter*

Garon will spend some time caring for his horse and gear before enjoying the inn and then some good sleep. He'll wake early to go eat, resupply and make a small visit to the temples to leave offerings and prayers for the trip ahead.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 17, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra is glad to arrive at the inn, a good bed and expertly prepared meal is always welcome, especially considering, that they won't get near one for a while soon enough. After the long and exhausting day, she quickly drifts off...

In the morning, she sits over her spellbook for a while, as usual, pondering what spells might be of use for the group and their mission. When she is finished, Allyra wraps everything up and heads down. Breakfast calls.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 17, 2006)

Keldar will get a good night's sleep, and practice his combat footing the next morning. He is somewhat irritated that he was tripped and wants to make shure this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 17, 2006)

*The journey to Mitrik and beyond*

*Third Starday, Coldeven. 15/3/600*

All the morning rain pours from the wide blanket of cumulonimbus that stretched all over the north green hills and into the Yatils, there is a break from time to time but it's raining most of the day, luckily for you the road is maintained quite good, the scene around is green hills with poplar and cypress trees, small blue lakes and cotton fields.
The day pass and you rest in a pleasant inn along the road, located near a small lake with a great view to the mountains. Sadly the rainy weather spoils the pleasure.

***************************************

*Third Sunday, Coldeven. 16/3/600*

Descending from the green hills to the vale where Mitrik is takes you half day, you enter by noon to the holy city.
This is the city where Veluna started. The Crook of Rao was found in the catacombs underneath the present Cathedral of Rao almost 600 years ago. Since that time the city has grown up around it and became the center of religion and culture for Veluna.
Mitrik is a very old city and shows it. The entire city is almost totally constructed of stone. When walking through its streets you get the feeling of ancient power and the worn roads show the path that thousands have walked over the past 5 centuries. The city is divided into several wards. Large stone walls separate each section with gates controlling the flow of traffic. All sections of the city are open to anybody except the temple grounds themselves which are open to authorized members and their guests only. The dock area is very clean and orderly compared to most other cities. It is well patrolled and trouble is not common. Just up the river from the dock area you can see the floating villa’s of some of the merchant lords of the city rising and falling with the seasonal floods.

Similar to Whitehale and the rest of Veluna, the majority of the citizens are of Oeridian origin, the rest are mixed with Suel and Flan, communities of Gray and high elves, Lightfoor Halflings, hill dwarves and rock gnomes can be found also.

***************************************
[sblock=ooc information for Mitrik]
You can find anything you want to buy in this city, this is the last big place before you continue to the mountains, the next stop is a little village so if you want to buy anything in particular this is the place, consult with me if you want to buy magic items, equip yourselves wisely and buy sufficient amount of food for you and your horses and record it in your character's sheet. 
[/sblock]
Map of Mitrik


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 18, 2006)

Keldar will buys 1 extra week of trail rations (3.5 gp, 3.5 lb), 1 week of stabling (3.5 gp, 3.5 lb) and 8 waterskins (8 gp, 16 lb). Hopefully, this will be enough for him and his mount for 1 week.


----------



## Saracor (Jul 18, 2006)

*Garon Shieldsforth, Oeridian Fighter*

Garon sets out to renew his food supplies for himself and his mount and purchase some additional water and rations for the trip.

(ooc: another 3.5gp for a week of rations, 35sp for the feed and another 7gp for waterskins)


----------



## Yair (Jul 18, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*

Maor too will purchase supply for a week. [I'll do the math and costs later.]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra will buy rations as well, plus some warm clothing for a cold environment, in case the temperature in the mountains is lower.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 19, 2006)

Turo buys a weeks rations, and the next morning requests he might learn _Create Food and Water_ to ensure that rations should last for as long as required.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 20, 2006)

*To Triplegate*

*Third Moonday, Coldeven 17/3/600*

You pass under an enormous decorative stone gatehouse, guards are walking on the walls and look upon the people that cross the gates into and out of the city, The great Western road starts in Devarnish in the south, pass through Veluna city and skirts the edge of Mitrik before coming to an end in Falsridge to the west. It is a large cobblestone road kept in excellent condition and patrolled over it's entire length and is very safe, there is traffic and travelers on it 24 hours a day, small taverns and stables popps up all along your way when you take the west portion of the road, you pass via a small village called Hadrian on the way, but you proceed and make it a night at one of the taverns along the road. Once you pass the village of Hadrian the road travels up the Lorridges hills and along the Fals river.
The Loriddges can be seen from north to south and are a collection of sharp ridges and hills claimed by Veluna, Bissel and clans of Rock Gnomes and Hill dwarves.
To the south the low mountain chain of the Lortmils stands behind the Lorridges, and are home to powerful Dwarven kings.
To the north lies your destination, the rocky and snowy Yatils stands proudly behind the northern part of the Lorridges.

*Third Godsday, Coldeven 18/3/600*

10 miles before the town of Falsridge, a small dirt road with a stone bridge splits from the Great western road, the serpent like dirt road climbs up north into the Lorridges and to the village of Triplegate, the landscape around is rocky and small lakes are scattered around,  at spring time those hills are covered with beds of wild flowers, the Cypress trees of the plains changed to Fir trees here on the hills, you can feel the change in temperature, it is more windy up in the hills. You arrive at dusk to the village of Triplegate.
Triplegate collapsed in 515 CY with little fanfare as the population slowly moved to the town of Falsridge to be nearer to the main shipping lanes (the Fals River and the Great Western Road.) Very recently, people have begun coming back to Triplegate, and it has become a new village in the Diocese of Falsridge. A full 50% of the citizenship are members of the Veluna Guardsmen, who are turning the village into a border Keep. There is a 10' wooden wall surrounding the main part of the village, which has gates in all four walls to allow the surrounding farmers easy access.
There is about 250+/- citizens in Triplegate, less then a half are humans, mostly Oeridians and Flan, the other half is mostly Rock Gnomes and Hill Dwarves, but you can spot wood elves and Half Orcs around.
The village is too small and too new to hold even a single temple at this time. However, there are shrines to Ehlonna and Rao. There is also a large inn, sponsored by the entrepreneur, Dalingerat, called the Lorridges Pass. It is large enough to hold 30 patrons, and has seating for 75 in its dining hall. This is an example of the size to which the people hope the village eventually grows.
It is the only place where you can stay and stable the horses
you rest in the inn in the evening, a local gnome plays with xylophone and sings softly. There is a bunch of dwarves in the middle tables drinking large amounts of ale, several humans are scattered around and enjoy the music.
You know that from Here you are on your own, where to go and how to reach the Yatils is the first question you think while you sit around the wooden table.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 21, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> You know that from Here you are on your own, where to go and how to reach the Yatils is the first question you think while you sit around the wooden table.




Keldar stretches on his chair for a few second after sitting down. "This may be one of the last confortable nights for a while, so enjoy it!" he says to his companions. "We should think about hiring a guide. I hear Dwarves know their mountains well." He then scans the room.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 21, 2006)

"Come now Bonzo, lets find you a stables" says Turo merrily as the approach the village. "It's good to be back in these hills. Good to see this old place in use again as well." he says to himself with a sigh. 

Sitting at the table, comforted to find a place that accomodates for people of his stature, he enjoys the rare comfort of having his feet touch the floor and a table at a reasonable height. On hearing Keldar's comment he says, "Indeed, this may be our last night of luxury for a while. A guide may be a good idea, at least as far as the edge of our map. We wouldn't want them to come to any trouble should we encounter the other groups, after all. The gnomes or dwarves will hopefully know the land well enough, or else perhaps one of the guards would be kind enough to point us in the right direction.

In the evening Turo notes that his Deeper Darkness stone is wearing out, and he will prepare another spell in the morning.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 21, 2006)

*Maor - Yair's character*

That is a wise idea I think, a mountaineer from around would be useful.
Replies Maor, the paladin of Heironeous raise his mug
To a safe journey my friends.

[sblock=Urgent ooc]
As you all know and heard on the news there is a War now in the Middle East between Israel and the Islamic Terror organization Hezbollah that is obviously sponsored by Syria and Iran.
Yair have been called to do some reserve duty and protect northern Israel, hopefully he will return soon and safe, I'll NPC his character in the meantime.
[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Jul 21, 2006)

Bringing back a fresh mug from the bartender, Garon raises his drink as Maor makes his toast.

"Yes, to a safe journey!" Garon chimes in as he takes swig of his drink and sits back down. "With any luck we can find someone from a settlement in the mountains that is heading back. That could help us keep supplied as well if we can find a safe stop further along. We don't want to get caught in the mountains out of food if we find the need to search for an extended period of time."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 23, 2006)

A darkhaired Waitress, clearly Flan approach your table.
Could I interest you in our evening desserts strangers?
She asks with a smile
We baked Plum casserole and honey cookies and if drinks you desire, we have something better than regular ale, Velunian blue whiskey.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 23, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“A safe journey,”_ Allyra chimes in, raising her mug as well.

To the waitress: _“That sounds wonderful, I will have some of that dessert, please. But just a small glass of whiskey.”_

_“At least we are well-served in our last night in a civilized environment for a while,”_ she then adds, speaking to her companions.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 23, 2006)

"Oooh, honey cookies, one of my favourites!" Turo announces. 

"I shouldn't worry too much about the rations Garon. Should we have any quiet days on the road I will ask for Garl Glittergold's blessing that we might have more food for the day, to make the rations last a little longer. It may be a little bland, but it is effective. And trail rations always lack flavour anyway, I find."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 23, 2006)

*Maor, Yair's character*

One glass of your finest whiskey and several cookies if you may.
Maor replies with a smile.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 23, 2006)

*Lorridges Pass tavern*

The waitress skips away with your order, The gnome bard start to sing the known ballad of 
"Do You Know The Way To Highfolk town?"

Do you know the way to Highfolk town?
I've been away so long, I may go wrong and get turned around.
Do you know the way to Highfolk town?
I'm going back to get healed in Highfolk town.

Vesve is a great big forest
The elves they let you wander all around
They'll watch you all day without making a sound
Days turn into weeks. How quick they pass.
And all the folk lost in the woods
Are making camp and checking maps.

You can get good ale in Highfolk town.
They've got a lot of inns. There'll be a place where I can stay.
I was born and raised in Highfolk town.
I'm going back to get healed in Highfolk town.

Old Wicked's minions are invading.
They can draw you far away from home.
With a sword in your hand you're never alone.
Scrolls turn into dust and blow away
So use them well, and kill some orcs
Greyhawk their gear and walk away

Vesve is a great big forest
The elves they let you wander all around
They'll watch you all day without making a sound
Days turn into weeks. How quick they pass.
And all the folk lost in the woods
Are making camp and checking maps.

I've got lots of friends in Highfolk town.
Do you know the way to Highfolk town?
Can't wait to get back to Highfolk town.

a couple of minutes after the song ends, the dwarves cheer and rock their chairs, Dalingerat the owner, a fat old human, comes with a dish of cookies and whiskey glasses.
Here you go strangers
He says with a deep voice, smiles and takes a chair from a nearby table.

It is a rare sight to see a furyondian soldier and adventurers in this town, and come to think about it, it is rare to see soldiers and knight not local to this region at all, although a few days ago a bunch of knights and priests from Veluna city crossed this village to the north.
I wonder if the Orcs to the north did something … hmm, oh well. 
So, where do you hail from strangers and what stories do you share from the south


----------



## wmasters (Jul 24, 2006)

Turo laughs. "Good to meet you, sir. I'm from near Highfolk actually, but I've been travelling with the church a lot. The south is... well it's no more hectic than ever. There remain bandits on the road and the usual troubles, but life continues as ever. Actually, we hear tale of this area often. I think it should be for the good work you're doing in the village and these fine honey cookies!"

But we are travelling to the mountains near here to investigate what will probably turn out to be little more than a rumour. Have any others passed this way? And do you know of a guide who might take us there?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 25, 2006)

Krag spire … ah
He replies
This legendary place is probably your rumor, it's a day walk north from here, but this place is dangerous, no one has ever came back from there.
Anyone can show you the road to there, but if a guide you need you can ask Gorash the lonesome to accompany you, he is a local mountain ranger, an old dwarf living in the northern outskirts of town inside a stone hut, when you'll see the signs
"Keep out" and "Private place" you'll know it is his place.
Yeah I'm coming!
He shouts back to one of the dwarf's in the middle table.
Some Velunian knights and Priests of Rao crossed our village six days ago, they headed to the north, into the Yatils … oh, shut up Rogar
Dalingerat shout angrily, throws his wet towel on the dwarf and leave.

[sblock=Knowledge]
From your knowledge, Krag spire is not the place you seek, it's not even in the Yatils, it on the northern hills of the Lorridges, but it's probably on the way to the mountains.
[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]
It seems that Devrimk is away, he hasn't been here for a week.[/sblock]


----------



## devrimk (Jul 26, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

Atesh grumbles "Bad tempered old dwarf... This is exactly what we needed!"


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Well, you think we should check out this lonely dwarf? A guide might be useful, we have to catch up six days at least.”_


----------



## wmasters (Jul 26, 2006)

"I'd think a guide can only be a good thing, worth checking out at least." Turo replies, "Even if it's just because it means we won't get lost on the way".

Turo picks up a cookie and savours the treat, brushing crumbs off his tunic.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 26, 2006)

*Maor , Yair's character*

Those are probably The knights and Priests of the Velunian party, six days ahead of us is something difficult to catch.
Replies Maor and takes a sip from his fresh whiskey.
We better talk to that grumpy dwarf before we go to sleep, so we could leave first thing on the morning, we should tell him that we head into the heart of the Yatils but if he will be curious and ask for our final destination, what shall be our answer to him?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Well, _'nothing of your concern'_ might not be the wisest choice,”_ Allyra says with a quick wink.


----------



## wmasters (Jul 26, 2006)

Turo smiles, "Why we must tell him where we're going surely! There seems little point in hiring a guide and not letting him know where to guide us to! Why we must go there we can keep to ourselves of course..." he announces


----------



## Saracor (Jul 27, 2006)

"Well, I think we can say that we're on an expedition into the mountains following up on some rumors. We don't need to be specific, only that it may take us in fairly far and see how good his knowledge is of the area." Garon adds as he finishes up his meal and drink. "Besides, we may want to switch guides if we can find a settlement further into the mountains. A more local guide may be more helpful than someone out here."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 28, 2006)

Agreed. We will talk to him tomorrow morning then. Besides, I like mu companions grumpy"  Keldayr says, in a light hearted tone that shows that's he's opening up to his companions.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 28, 2006)

*Gorash the lonesome*

You go to your cozy rooms and prepare to sleep, after cursing the partying dwarves you fall a sleep after a couple of hours, the beds are warm and comfortable and you sleep well.

*Third Waterday, Coldeven 19/3/600*

You wake up to the sound of the breakfast's bell and enjoy delicious boiled eggs, goat's cheese and corn bread. Packing and taking your horses you soon find yourselves in front of the isolated dwarf's hut, a low stone fence circles a stone hut, "Keep Out" sign, written in Dwarvish and the common tongue greets you when you approach the stony hut.
What is your business within my property strangers?! Speak fast!
A deep voiced yell comes out from behind a pile of logs, an elderly dwarf peeks from behind, around 200 years old you guess, with uncared grey beard, wrinkled face and "I saw enough in my life" kind of look, he holds a big blood dripping knife in one hand, in his other hand you spot the remains of an otter.
He drops the otter and nails the knife into one of the logs, he cleans his hands on his working smock and approach.
What do you want?! I don't have the whole day for your kind


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“You must be Gorash. It is said, that you are an expert of the mountains and the surrounding territory. That's why we are here. We could need your help as a guide through the mountain range in the north. We have gold.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 28, 2006)

*Gorash the lonesome*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“You must be Gorash. It is said, that you are an expert of the mountains and the surrounding territory. That's why we are here. We could need your help as a guide through the mountain range in the north. We have gold.”_




A proudly smile covers his face and you see that several teeth are missing.
Gold you say Gold, I love gold and plenty of it, and you are damn sure about me being an expert, a master I shall say woman, the Lorridges are my home.
He says and glances at the far Yatils behind the Lorridges
But I know the way around the Yatil, although it's been a while for my old bones to walk in the ravines, chasms and the slopes of the Yatils,
What do you seek? .
He turns his look back to you
The southern Yatils is a large area, above and below. I'm charging 1 gold per day and I'll cook on the way also … but
He glances at your horses.
Someone will need to give me a ride on his steed


----------



## Thanee (Jul 28, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“One gold per day. Seems fair. And the steed is no problem at all. You can have mine for the journey. I'll get me a new one.”_

_“As for what we are looking for... well... we aren't completely sure about that. We are following some rumors, mostly. Maybe we will be lucky, maybe not.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 29, 2006)

No, no, you don't need to buy yourself a new horse lady, I meant I will accompany one of you on the horse, two on one horse …
He laughs loudly, coughs and spits on the ground.
When we'll reach the snow, I'll tie my sledge to one of your horses.
He turns to leave.
Wait here, no, wait outside the fence and don't be peek your nose, I need to prepare my stuff.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 29, 2006)

*Maor, Yair's character*

Well, although grumpy and annoying he seems trusty enough, beside it, he is a very old dwarf, if he will try to trick us we can take him with little force.
Maor says after the dwarf hurries to his hut
What do you say, shall we give him the map and ask him to take us to the northern locations?


----------



## Thanee (Jul 29, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Of course, we respect your privacy.”_

While heading outside to wait for the dwarf, Allyra remarks: _“We can still wait a few days to get a better hunch on him, before showing him the map. When it's time.”_


----------



## wmasters (Jul 30, 2006)

Turo walks outside cheerfully. "Well, that was easy. Seems like a nice enough fellow. I agree with the map, he can see it as we get near."


----------



## Saracor (Jul 31, 2006)

"Yes, I think we can wait a few days before showing him the map." Garon adds as the group walks back outside the fence to the horses. "We must be on our guard so far from home without knowing who might be in the employ of our adversaries. Once we get to know him more we can show him the map."

Garon returns to his horse and makes sure his packs are stowed properly and readies for the ride out of town.

"Any takers for riding with our new travelling companion?" Garon adds with a smirk.


----------



## wmasters (Aug 1, 2006)

Turo smiles. "I fear that Bonzo here may not be able to comfortably carry both Gorash and myself. I fear he must travel with one of you," he says, fondly stroking the pony's neck.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 1, 2006)

*To the Yatils.*

*Third Waterday, Coldeven 19/3/600*

Packed with stuff and pulling a sledge behind him, the dwarf come out, bars and lock the door and nails a "Beware of Dogs!" sign into the ground in front of the door.
Hop on my horse
Calls Maor and help the old lad
The dwarf secures his belongings to the horse, ties the sledge and climb, you can spot a chain shirt under his cloth, a short sword and heavy crossbow. His other belongings are inside his backpack.

There is an old forgotten path that leads to the north. We'll follow this stream up north.
He points to the now strong stream behind the line of Firs and his hut
It leads to the Falls of mists, there is an abandoned village over there, called Krag farms. 
The Old dwarf gazes into the air as he remembers 
A peaceful community of fisherman and woodsman lived over there 15 years ago, and then the humanoids came, a horde of Goblinoids descended from the Yatils and destroyed the village, the Goblinoids are no longer exists thanks to a local brigade from Falsridge, they slaughtered them and the others scattered back to the Yatils.
He turns back to you
In the untamed southern mountains to the north dwells a clan of orcs known as the Riverwalkers. They follow the river through the mountains and hills in a nomadic fashion searching for game and wild food. But don't be concerned, the orcs do not bother the people of Triplegate, and sometimes they trade with us.
He scratch his head and wrinkles suddenly appear on his forehead
If my old mind still works, I can recall a path that treads and rise up the falls into the hills and from there to the mountains, but for now, let's arrive to the spire … oh.. the spire.

When you begin to ride the dwarf tell you about the legend of Krag spire.
_This unnatural rock formation is an enigma at present. The Krag looks like a long finger of rock sticking out of the side of a mountain at a 70 degree angle in the southern Yatil’s. It’s about 200 feet across and about 400 yards long. The end of it rises out over the valley below and is around a half mile above the valley floor. The end of it appears to have several caves and holes it in but nobody has managed to get to them to explore what is inside. Spells do not work in the area and all who have tried to climb to the end have perished or given up and turned back. The abandoned village is half a mile from the Krag_


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra sits down over her spellbook while the dwarf is preparing his stuff. When Maor offers him a seat on his horse, she repeats, that sharing a horse won't be necessary, and it's probably safer in the mountains as well, when the horses don't have to carry a double load.

With a few simple gestures accompanied by the characteristic arcane syllables, the wizardess casts a spell and moments later a new riding horse complete with saddle and everything appears next to her.

_“As I told you, lack of horses won't be our problem.”_

With a smile, she offers either her real steed or the conjured one to the dwarf, whatever he prefers.


----------



## wmasters (Aug 2, 2006)

At the end of the day, Turo mutters the spell _Deeper Darkness_, extended with his metamagic rod, which he places on his stone, to renew the magics, before dropping it back into his bag. 

In the morning he prays for his spells (edited on the Character Sheet). Mounting Bonzo he turns him to follow the dwarf, commenting to no-one in particular, "Sounds like this leg of the journey might be relatively straightforward. The idea of peaceful orcs is quite refreshing!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 2, 2006)

*Gorash the lonesome*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> With a few simple gestures accompanied by the characteristic arcane syllables, the wizardess casts a spell and moments later a new riding horse complete with saddle and everything appears next to her.
> 
> _“As I told you, lack of horses won't be our problem.”_
> 
> With a smile, she offers either her real steed or the conjured one to the dwarf, whatever he prefers.




Ahhh… a wizard, what foul elven magic do you posses?!
The dwarf shouts in panic but settles quickly
He dismounts Maor's steed and approach carefully to Allyra
You should take this abyssal horse conjurer and I'll take yours!


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra laughs. _“That's fine. There's really nothing abyssal about this horse. It's as normal as any other, except for the little magic that holds it here for a while. Maybe a little stronger,”_ she adds with a wink.

_“Abyss and Hell are just two planes out there, there are many others, some of them are very calm and beautiful, and there are even some, which I suppose you would find very appealing. Unfortunately, I cannot show you those. It takes long to master that and I'm still learning...”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 2, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Ahhh… a wizard, what foul elven magic do you posses?!
> The dwarf shouts in panic but settles quickly
> He dismounts Maor's steed and approach carefully to Allyra
> You should take this abyssal horse conjurer and I'll take yours!




"Worry not, friend"  Keldar says to the dwarf, "I too am wary of wizards, but this one has proven her worth and valor in combat"

Looking away from the dwarf, Keldar then winks at Allyra with a good natured smile.


----------



## Saracor (Aug 4, 2006)

"Well, we should all be on our guard still, even if the orcs aren't too hostile, you never know what they might decide to do" Garon says as he keeps scanning the rocks as the path winds around. "Let's hope they decide not to act out of character this time."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2006)

A good day to travel
Says Gorash as you proceed in the hills and leave Triplegate behind you
The forgotten path that leads to the abandoned village in the north zigzag through the rocky hills, here and there you can spot, big bushes and wild flowers but there are few trees around those hills, although it's not raining, the blowing wind is strong.
At twilight time, you stop for a drink on a high ridge, the scene is astonishing 
You can see a green valley and the raging Fals river, a mile to the north lies the foaming Falls of the mists, you can even spot flocks of birds flying around the Falls. To the north east lies the magnificent Krag Spire, the stone spire jets from the earth itself into the wide air and controls the scene. The over grown path leads down to the valley, to the abandoned village. There is a strong side stream that branch out from the Fals River and cut the village into two banks.
That is the stream that you saw near my house, he disappears under those hills to the south and springs again a couple of miles before it reaches Triplgate.
Says Gorash and takes a sip from his water skin.
On the right bank of the stream you spot dead fields, on the left side, you see several buildings flanked from both sides with the stream and a high granite cliff.
We'll camp in the village lads
Says Gorash and push Allyra's horse
Move! You cursed beast.
He shouts when the steed keeps standing
You and your abyssal creatures, I know you have something against me
He mutters to Allyra when the horse moves at last.

[sblock=ooc]
hopefuly Yair will return soon from the army.
Devrimk, are you still with us ???
[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Aug 8, 2006)

Turo moves Bonzo forward at a slow walk. "Seems somewhat creepy staying in an abandoned village like this. Almost sacrosanct." he says as he rides in, although he shows no sign of slowing. 

Turo casts _Create Food and Water_, making enough food for the group for the next 48 hours (but not the horses - food for 18 people which keeps until tomorrow), to ensure that the rations do not run short. Hopefully the horses can graze nearby.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 8, 2006)

*Krag Farms*

You arrive after sunset into the village, The wind is blowing strongely and Luna stands high in the sky when you pass along several stone buildings, fir trees scattered around and the surroundings ground is over growth with wild weed and green grass, there is a ruined brick path that cuts the village from side to side.
You pass along a ruined church and then you hear the call
Oh my, what are we seeing here?! a fresh cargo, and only six days have passed.
You look around and finally see the origin of the voice, a weird sight indeed
On top of the ruined church, sitting on the roofing tiles where a god's symbol once was placed proudly, sits an … it's can't be, or is it, an albino goblin?

[sblock=ooc]
Looks like Devrimk left so I'll easy on the encounters until I'll recruit another one... hopefuly he will show up.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 8, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“I can assure you, that horse you are riding is as normal as they get,”_ Allyra comments happily.

Later, when they enter the village, she looks up as the voice calls out. _“So much for getting our well-earned rest here.”_

Then she calls out to the pale creature on top of the church.

_“Greetings! Are you looking for food? We have food. And if you are willing to tell us what happened with the ones that came here six days ago, we might even give some of it to you. Just so. Sounds good?”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Greetings! Are you looking for food? We have food. And if you are willing to tell us what happened with the ones that came here six days ago, we might even give some of it to you. Just so. Sounds good?”_




Keldar instinctively fingers his spiked chain, and turns his horse sideways to keep an eye on the flank he's on and the back of the group.

[sblock=OCC]
Sense Motive (+7) on the goblin [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 9, 2006)

*Krag Farms*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Greetings! Are you looking for food? We have food. And if you are willing to tell us what happened with the ones that came here six days ago, we might even give some of it to you. Just so. Sounds good?”_




Oh… yes I'm.
he eyes Allyra with a sharp look
The ones that came here fled to the mountains, leaving their dead to the mercy of the river, those arrogant knights got what they deserved …
He looks at Keldar and laugh 
We can do it nicely or in the hard way …
He says and stands, his pale body looks twisted.
If you want to pass leave me something to eat, I had enough with rats … but not this one.
he points a distorted finger towards Gorash
The old ones is quite disgusting.

Disgusting?! take a look at you foul creature
Replies Gorash
It's been a while since my sword tastes one of your kind.

The albino Goblin ignores the Grumpy dwarf and waits for your answer, but keeps standing behind the remains of the ruined symbol.

Something is not right
Maor Whispers and looks around nervously.


[sblock=Keldar's sense motive] There is indefinitely something weird with that Goblin. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 9, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“That sounds like a decent way of handling things. We will leave some food, proceed on our way, and won't disturb you and your friends* any longer.”_

In a very low voice, Allyra says to the others: _“Of course, something is wrong here. He even might have some friends in the vincinity, and I don't really want to know what kind of creatures want to be friends with this one.”_


[SBLOCK]* pure guess [/SBLOCK]


----------



## wmasters (Aug 9, 2006)

"Fear not my friend" Turo says to the goblin, "I can provide plenty enough food for us all."

Turo will use his Detect Evil on him; if he proves not to be evil he will offer him food enough for 2 days from his Create Food and Water spell.

OOC - Sorry, I misunderstood for my previous post, and thought we were at the end of the day and setting up camp with Turo casting Create Food and Water. I've edited that so that Turo cast the spell as they approached the deserted village.


----------



## devrimk (Aug 9, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

Atesh talks to the goblin "If you want, we can give you this horse, for riding... or eating." 
He points Allyra's summoned horse, he also wink his eye to Gorash. 

"But I am curious, what happened to those arrogant knights?" 
Then he whispers to his raven "Kuzgun, check the area."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 9, 2006)

Ohh… That's great, you will leave me some food …
He replies to Allyra.
just pick one and the other may proceed safely to the other side.
Hey …
He suddenly frowns as he sees Turo's mumbles and gestures, he takes a quick glance as Kuzgun flies into the air.
What are you doing sneaky human?
He calls to Atesh angrily
What happened to the knights?
He asks and lower himself
You should find soon …
He says and disappears behind the other side of the roof.

Growls can be heard from several places around, 5 pairs of yellowish eyes pierce the darkness, 5 black wolves can be seen.
The loosely church's door falls with a loud noise.
Mother of all gods, help us!
Says Gorash as he unleash his crossbow, a walking corpse smash down the door and step out from the ruined temple, it's looks like a rotting corpse of an ogre, a similar sight comes from the rounded building that's standing behind you, a dead ogre, infested with maggots and flies dragging his partial eaten body at your direction.

Init please.

[sblock=Turo's Detect Evil]
A wave of Evil thought flows and spread from this creature, but you sense that evil is radiating in a weaker form from all around you.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map Key]
D – Gorash the dwarf
M – Maor
A – Athesh
L – Allyra
G – Garon
K – Keldar
T – Toru
OZM – Ogre Zombie
W – Wolf
The goblin is no where to be seen.
Blue circle – fountain.
Green circles – Fir trees.
[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Aug 10, 2006)

Turo's initiative = 2

"Oh dear..." mutters Turo as he dismounts from Bruko. Bruko will 5ft if necessary to a position where he can cast without being threatened, and will cast _Spiritual Weapon_ extended with his lesser metamagic rod for a 12 round duration.

If there is no position to cast without being threatened he will cast on the defensive, Concentration check = 18 (only just enough!)


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“I think he has a different idea of food than we do, and I sure knew I wouldn't want to meet his 'friends'...”_ Allyra says as she spurs her horse and dashes forward, avoiding any creatures in her path, while she concentrates on casting a spell to protect her in the upcoming confrontation.


OOC: Initiative 19; Ride 13 to N2; Casting _extended Invisibility_, Concentration 25.


----------



## devrimk (Aug 10, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

Atesh says to goblin"Don't bite off more than you can chew."
[sblock=OCC]
Initiative 15
Atesh rides his horse to Q26.
Atesh casts web, he wants to catch wolf in G19 and Ogre in J23. (Especially ogre) DC:16
[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Aug 10, 2006)

"Foul creatures!" Garon exclaims as he dismounts from his horse, draws his sword and heads for the nearest ogre to block it's path to the rest of the party. Attempting to dodge its attacks, he strikes at it with his sword!


OOC:
[sblock]
Initiative: Rolls a 9 

Garon fast dismounts Ride check of 20 and moves over to K15, taking the AOO.

He will then swing at the Ogre with his sword getting a 30 on his roll doing 14 points of damage to the undead ogre.

If the ogre moves first then he will move to intercept and swing the same, taking whatever AOOs are necessary from the ogre. He will try to avoid the wolves if possible but will swing at one of them if he cannot get to the ogre.

[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 11, 2006)

"I got your back, Garon"  Keldar says, as he directs his horse (with his knees) to square O-17. This should put him within striking distance of the R-15 wolf with his spiked chain. 

OCC: Initiative (+3):10
Attack/dmg on O-17 wolf (+10/2d4+7):+21/+15
Ride check (+3) for fast guiding with knees (DC=5):+13 (success!)

Please keep in mind that Keldar gets  4 AoO per round (from combat reflexes), so if the wolves move in, they'll also be denied their dex modifier and get an extra 2d6 sneak damage for a total of +10 attack, 1d4+2d6+7 damage. 

Also, Keldar has uncanny dodge and evasion.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 11, 2006)

*Round 1*

Allyra acts quickly and rides north, while she rides she vanish like she wasn't even there in the first place, laughing and screaming like a maniac, the albino goblin appears from behind the church … wow, he climbed down quickly.
Riding to the opposite side from Allyra, Atesh guide his horse and gestures, from out of the blue, a sticky spider web appears from the rounded building's door all over to the cypress tree and the small wooden hut, capturing the Ogre Zombie and one of the wolves.
"I got your back, Garon" Shouts Keldar as he guides his horse, he swings his chain and nails it into the wolf's body, the wolf yowls and falls dead.
"Foul creatures!" Garon exclaims, avoids the Ogre's slam and strike the zombie in the chest.
For Heironeous  shouts Maor and casts a spell.
The wolves approach cautiously, trying to bite and tear flesh from bone, they all miss, but Bonzo the pony panicked and flee, luckily for Turo, he manage to dismount without crushing on the ground, taking a defensive style, he conjure a magically floating battle axe behind one of the wolves, the axe strikes instantly, causing the wolf a deep wound.
The Ogre corpse moans as he rips the magically web like a string, the Ogre that came from the church groans as he lifts the broken doorpost and slams it into Garon.

[sblock=Actions]
Allyra + Horse: Spur (Failed), move to M9, Invisibility
Albino Goblin: move to H14
Atesh + Horse: move to Q26, Web (centered on I21)
Keldar + Horse – Fast guide (Success), move to O17, Attack wolf 21, Dmg 15
Garon – Fast dismount (Success), move to K15, Attack ogre zombie 30, Dmg 14
Arodan – Ready action
Maor + Horse – Fast Guide (Success), move to M22, Protection from Evil
Gorash the lonesome – Fast dismount (Fail), N20, Attack wolf 14, Dmg 3
Gorash's (Allyra's) Horse – Ready action
Wolf 1 – move to M10, attack Allyra's summoned horse
Wolf 2 - Dead
Wolf 3 – move to O20, attack Gorash 7
Wolf 4 – Reflex save vs. Web (Success), move to K19, attack Bonzo 8
Wolf 5 – move to K17, attack Turo 15
Turo – Avoid Falling from Bonzo + Dismounting safely (Success) L19, Casting Defensively (Success), Spiritual weapon. 
Bonzo (Not Burku) – Bolts in panic to the south
Ogre Zombie 1 – Reflex save vs. Web (Failed), Str check vs. Web (Success).
Ogre Zombie 2 – AoO Garon 15, Attack Garon 27, Dmg 15
Spiritual Battleaxe – J18, attack wolf 26, Dmg 7

Allyra – Invisibility
Web – 12 rounds
Maor – Protection from evil (+2 AC, +2 Saves)
[/sblock]
[sblock= New Key map]
red little circle - Goblin
AR - Arodan (Garon's Horse)
DHR - Dwarf's horse
yellow little circke - Turo's magicaly battle axe
black elipse - Dead Wolf
[/sblock]


*Notification - If you have any special properties that I need to know, like the ones Steve Gorak wrote, please add them to your post, thanks.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 11, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra jumps off the horse, taking a step away from the attacking wolf. Then she rapidly summons a creature of her own behind the canine.


OOC: Dismount; 5-ft. step to L8; Cast _Summon Monster II_ (Rapid Summoning, takes only a standard action) to M11; stay _invisible_.
Scorpion immediately attacks (standard action only during this round) Attack 24 Damage 6 (no Grapple, because both are medium size).

[SBLOCK=Augmented Fiendish Monstrous Scorpion, Medium]*Fiendish Monstrous Scorpion:* medium magical beast; HD 2; hp 17; Init +0; Spd 40 ft.; AC 14, touch 10, flat-footed 14; Base Atk +1; Grp +4; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +4 melee (1d4+3) and sting -1 melee (1d4+1 plus poison DC 15 Fort 1d3 Con); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA constrict (1d4+3), improved grab, poison, smite good 1/day (+2 dmg vs good); SQ vermin traits, darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 60 ft., cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 7; AL NE; SV Fort +5, Ref +0, Will +0; Str 17, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 2.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +5, Hide +4, Spot +4.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Saracor (Aug 11, 2006)

Garon grunts from the force of ogre's attack and takes a step back unconsciously. Gritting his teeth he pushes forward and attacks the ogre again, this time with more power behind his assault hoping the creature's large size will make up for his lack of aim.

Seeing a wolf nearing Arodan, Garon shouts a quick command to him. "Arodan, Guard!" Hoping the horse will protect himself from the encroaching wolf.

[sblock]
Garon keeps up the attack, power attacking for 3 points (at +9/+4) to increase his damage to 1d8+10. He is assigning his dodge bonus to the ogre bringing his AC to 24.
(I'd assumed his shield was out already but if not then he quick draws it off his back
I also had made a mistake with AC on my sheet since the program I was using had house rules for armor on it. AC has been corrected now to a base of 23.)

Primary attack: Rolls a 19 
Secondary attack: Rolls a 24

Damage Rolls: 16 and 17 points of Damage

[Size=-2](mutters about undead and crits...)[/Size]
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 12, 2006)

Keldar will direct his horse to N-18 and strike the horse in O-20. He screams to Gorash "move to your left (N-21) so we can both flank the wolf"


OCC: Initiative (+3):+13
Attack/dmg on O-17 wolf (+10/2d4+7): :+23/+13; please add +2 attack & +2d6 =8 damsge, if the dwarf moves as asked.

Ride check (+3) for fast guiding with knees (DC=5):+21 (success!)

Please keep in mind that Keldar gets 4 AoO per round (from combat reflexes), so if the wolves move in (namely the one in K-17), they'll also be denied their dex modifier and get an extra 2d6 sneak damage for a total of +10 attack, 2d4+2d6+7 damage. 

Also, Keldar has uncanny dodge and evasion.


----------



## devrimk (Aug 12, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

Atesh shouts "Maor, help the others I can deal with this one." He casts Scorching Ray to the Ogre Zombie
[sblock=OCC]
Initiative 23
Touch Attack 21
Scorching Ray Damage 13 (No Save)
[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Aug 12, 2006)

Turo draws his morningstar and attacks the wolf ahead of him, allowing the spiritual weapon to continue attacking the wolf as well.

[sblock=ooc]Turo's attack = 10
Spiritual Weapon attack = 17
Spiritual Weapon damage = 10[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 13, 2006)

*Round 2*

With few silent words, Allyra conjure a black scorpion to appear behind the wolf, the surprised wolf yowls in pain as the scorpion nip him viciously, Allyra's summoned horse holds his ground and kicks the air in protection, but the panicked wolf managed to escape and flee behind the building to the west.
Blood feast!! Screams the maniac goblin as he tries to jump on Garon, the skilled Furyondy soldier acts quickly and bash the goblin with his sword, what should have been a deep cut across the goblin's chest revealed to be no more than a nudge, without a tarry Garon strikes quickly the ogre with two massive blows, the Zombie shows no pain, although bits of bones and flesh flies in the air and land on Garon's armor, it's sure stinks.
On the other side of battle, the zombie struggles with the sticky web, not paying any attention to the beam of light that burns him and to the arrow that sinks deep from Gorash's crossbow, Keldar with worth of attention riding skill, keeps nailing his spikes into the wolves, dropping them lifeless on the cursed ground.
Stay aside! Calls Maor, as he rides and lands his sword on the wolf, the wolf drops dead instantly, the other wolf next to him takes advantage of Turo's attention to the dead wolf and bites him slightly in the hip, the wolf avoids Turo's attack, but the magically floating axe strikes the wolf in his back, leaving the canine badly wounded
With a loud moan and to Atesh's surprise, the Large corpse makes her way out of the sticky web, the other walking corpse, smash the doorpost above Garon's head and into the church's wall, bits of wood flies in the air as the zombie drops the useless "weapon".
[sblock=Actions]
Allyra: Dismount; 5-ft. step to L8; Cast Summon Monster II M11, stay invisible
Fiendish Monstrous Scorpion – Attack Wolf 24, Dmg 6, AoO fleeing wolf 20, Dmg 4
Summoned Horse – Full attack Wolf, Hoof 3, Hoof 6, AoO fleeing wolf 13
Albino Goblin: move to J15, Grapple Garon (Failed).
Atesh + Horse: Scorching Ray Ogre Zombie, touch attack 21, Dmg 13
Keldar + Horse – Fast guide (Success), move to P19, Attack wolf 23, Dmg 13
Garon – AoO vs. Goblin 30, Dmg 0, Full attack vs. Ogre 19/24, Dmg 33
Arodan – Ready action
Maor + Horse – Fast Guide (Success), move to L20, attack Wolf 28/28/9 Critical Hit, Dmg 12
Gorash the lonesome – Attack Ogre Zombie in web 19, Dmg 5
Gorash's (Allyra's) Horse – N19
Wolf 1 – Attempts to Flee without being killed. (Success)
Wolf 2 - Dead
Wolf 3 – Dead
Wolf 4 – Dead
Wolf 5 – 5 ft. to K18, attack Turo 22, Dmg 2, Dead.
Turo – attack wolf 10. 
Bonzo (Not Burku) – Somewhere south of the village
Ogre Zombie 1 – Str check vs. Web (Success), Ogre Zombie is Free. K23
Ogre Zombie 2 – Attack Garon 10 (Fumble), Doorpost breaks.
Spiritual Battleaxe – attack wolf 17, Dmg 10

Steve you meant to attack the Wolf, not the horse.
Allyra – Invisibility
Web – 11 rounds
Maor – Protection from evil (+2 AC, +2 Saves)
[/sblock]
[sblock= New Key map]
I resized the Web, to match the rules, it cannot be attached to the air, just to the building and the trees.
red little circle - Goblin
AR - Arodan (Garon's Horse)
DHR - Dwarf's horse
SH – summoned Horse
S, yellow circle – Summoned Scorpion
yellow little circle - Turo's magicaly battle axe
black elipse - Dead Wolf
[/sblock]
[sblock=ooc]
check ooc thread for "summoned creatures" discussion, and tell me what your think.
[/sblock]
 Steve, Devrimk – I'm using the same Init you rolled in the first round until you finish the battle.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 13, 2006)

*Allyra*

The black scorpion scuttles towards the church, where it can sense new victims for its sharp claws. The small goblin seems to be just the right target, but its claw doesn't even get close to hit the pale-skinned creature.

Allyra casts another spell, which causes her hand to glow faintly (not that anyone can see that), and follows the summoned creature. With a brush of her hand, the spell energy transfers to the scorpion and creates a protective shield around it.

The horse stays where it is, glad that the wolf has been repelled.


OOC: Scorpion attacks closest opponent (choice between Ogre Zombie and Goblin... it will likely choose the smaller target, where it can make use of its special abilities):
Scorpion: Move to K14; Attack Goblin (Atk 6).
Allyra: Cast _extended Mage Armor_; Move to L15; Touch scorpion; stay _invisible_.

[SBLOCK=Augmented Fiendish Monstrous Scorpion, Medium]*Fiendish Monstrous Scorpion:* medium magical beast (extraplanar); HD 2; hp 17; Init +0; Spd 40 ft.; AC 18, touch 10, flat-footed 18; Base Atk +1; Grp +4; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +4 melee (1d4+3) and sting -1 melee (1d4+1 plus poison DC 15 Fort 1d3 Con); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA constrict (1d4+3), improved grab, poison, smite good 1/day (+2 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 60 ft., cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 7; AL NE; SV Fort +7, Ref +0, Will +0; Str 17, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 2.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +7, Hide +4, Spot +4.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## wmasters (Aug 13, 2006)

With a grunt of effort, Turo swings his morningstar towards the injured wolf. Seeing the goblin has reappeared, he redirects his spiritual weapon to attack the goblin, who may pose a dangerous threat.

[sblock=ooc]Turo's attack = 23
Turo's damage = 5
Spiritual Weapon's attack on the goblin = 14
Spiritual Weapon's damage on the goblin = 3[/sblock]


----------



## devrimk (Aug 13, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

Atesh casts another scorching ray to the ogre zombie, and move to Q22
[sblock=OCC]
Touch Attack 21
Scorching Ray Damage 11 (No Save)
[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Aug 14, 2006)

Seeing the goblin rushing him, Garon will shift his dodge bonus to him, not wanting to be grappled. He will press his attack on the ogre zombie, hoping to finish him and move onto the goblin. He'll take note of the new scorpion but since it seems to be attacking wolves and not horses it is a friend for the moment. However, the new creatures seem to have an adverse affect on his offensive ability at the moment and his attacks go wild.

OCC:[sblock]
Garon continues his onslaught against the ogre zombie and will use a full attack action again. 
Garon will continue to PA for 3. (FA +9/+4, 1d8+10 dmg)

First attack on the ogre: Rolls a 10, for a fumble (not sure on your rulings for this).
Second attack on the ogre: Rolls a 5 to continue his bad luck against his opponent...

Needless to say, the scorpion and goblin had a bad effect on him this round.
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 15, 2006)

Keldar will direct his horse to move to M23. If he has enough time, he'll strike the zombie this round. Keldar's goal will be to always stay 5ft from the creature.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 15, 2006)

Allyra directs the black scorpion to the church, the fiendish creature launchs his claws to grab the goblin, but the pale humanoid is to agile, he dodges the claw quickly.
What a fair skin he screams as he spots Allyra, his eyes widen in insanity as he makes his way to the human caster, Garon find an opportunity to slash the goblin and slice him slightly in the back, without paying attention to Garon, the crazy goblin focus himself on Allyra, he tries to jump on her but she manage to diver his fangs from sinking into her throat in the last minute. Garon keeps focusing his attacks on the zombie, with a mighty blow he strikes the church wooden door.
Damn, it's stuck. The sword penetrated deep into the wood and is jammed

Moving to intercept The Ogre's corpse, Maor rides and land his longsword with a mighty blow, bits of rotting flesh falls on the ground. Keldar guides his horse to the same Ogre and striked with his spiked chain.
Oh..no yells Gorash as he unleash the bolt from his crossbow, the bolt sinks into the thigh of Maor's horse.
It seems that Both Ogres are going to collapse, their blows go wide and their reactions are slow.


[sblock=Actions]
Allyra: Cast extended Mage Armor; Move to L15; Touch scorpion; stay invisible.
Fiendish Monstrous Scorpion – move to K14, attack goblin 6.
Summoned Horse – M11
Albino Goblin: move to K16, Grapple Allyra (Failed).
Atesh + Horse: Scorching Ray Ogre Zombie, touch attack 21, Dmg 11
Keldar + Horse – move to M23, attack Ogre 26, Dmg 10
Garon – AoO vs. Goblin 25, Dmg 4, attack [fumble]
Arodan – Ready action
Maor + Horse – Fight with warhorse (Success), move to L22, attack Ogre Zombie 16  Dmg 11
Gorash the lonesome – Attack Ogre Zombie horribly miss, hit horse, dmg 5 
Gorash's (Allyra's) Horse – Ready action
Wolf 1 – No where to be seen.
Wolf 2 - Dead
Wolf 3 – Dead
Wolf 4 – Dead
Wolf 5 – attack Turo 4, Dead.
Turo – attack wolf 23, dmg 5. 
Bonzo – Somewhere south of the village
Ogre Zombie 1 – 5ft. move to K12, attack Maor 18.
Ogre Zombie 2 – 5ft. move to J15, attack Garon 20.
Spiritual Battleaxe – move to K17, attack goblin 14.

Allyra – Invisibility
Web – 11 rounds
Maor – Protection from evil (+2 AC, +2 Saves)
[/sblock]

[sblock= New Key map]
red little circle - Goblin
AR - Arodan (Garon's Horse)
DHR - Dwarf's horse
SH – summoned Horse
S, yellow circle – Summoned Scorpion
yellow little circle - Turo's magicaly battle axe
black elipse - Dead Wolf
[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Aug 15, 2006)

With no time to pull free his sword, Garon pivots and bashes his shield into the zombie, hoping to knock the remaining unlife out of it.

OCC:[sblock]
Shield bash with +3 power attack still (+10/+5 normally, +7/+2 with PA)
AC will go down to 20, 21 vs. the Goblin.
Shield bash vs. Zombie Ogre (1d20+7=20)
Shield bash damage (1d4+4=8)

Shield bash vs. Zombie Ogre, 2nd attack (1d20+2=21)
Shield bash damage (1d4+4=8)

Of course, if any of the shots down the ogre, he'll cleave into the goblin. As well, if he can, he'll 5' step J16 after if the ogre goes down.

[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 16, 2006)

Keldar will strike the zombie in front of him with his spiked chain.

OCC: [sblock]
Attack/damage (+10 to hit/ 2d4+7 damage):  +20/+11 [/sblock]


----------



## devrimk (Aug 16, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

"Why don't you burn damned corpse?"
[sblock=OCC]
Atesh moves to N26 and casts scorching ray to the ogre zombie.
Touch Attack 23
Scorching Ray Damage 14 (No Save) 
Atesh has Point Blank and Precise Shot.
[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Aug 16, 2006)

With a sigh of relief as the wolf drops, Turo scans the battlefield. 

Turo leaves the spiritual weapon attacking the goblin, moving to one of the ogre zombies and attacking (Charging if he can). 

[sblock=ooc]Spiritual Weapon attack vs. the goblin = 1d20+7 = 10
Spiritual Weapon damage vs. the goblin = 1d8+2 =5

Turo's attack vs. Ogre Zombie = 1d20+7 = 9
Turo's damage vs. Ogre Zombie = 1d6+2 = 4

Turo gains +4 AC vs the Ogre Zombies since they're giants and he's a gnome; his normal AC vs the ogres, without charging, is 24.

These don't include Turo's charge, because I didn't know if it would be an option by Turo's initiative; if he did charge then there's an additional +2 attack and -2 to his AC. [/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 16, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra calls out to the scorpion she has summoned to wait for her to make room, so that it can continue to attack the goblin. And as she promised, she withdraws from the pale-skinned one and backs off a few steps towards her horse.

The scorpion immediately follows suit and moves in to attack the goblin with its sharp claws and nasty stinger.


OOC: Allyra: Withdraw (no AoO) to N11;
Scorpion: Delay after Allyra; 5-ft. step to L15; Full Attack vs Goblin: Claw Atk 13 Dmg 6 Grapple 14 Constrict 4/Claw Atk 17 Dmg 5 Grapple 19 Constrict 4/Sting Atk 15 Dmg 3 (Attack Damage Grapple Constrict).

[SBLOCK=Augmented Fiendish Monstrous Scorpion, Medium]Fiendish Monstrous Scorpion: medium magical beast (extraplanar); HD 2; hp 17; Init +0; Spd 40 ft.; AC 18, touch 10, flat-footed 18; Base Atk +1; Grp +4; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +4 melee (1d4+3) and sting -1 melee (1d4+1 plus poison DC 15 Fort 1d3 Con); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA constrict (1d4+3), improved grab, poison, smite good 1/day (+2 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 60 ft., cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 7; AL NE; SV Fort +7, Ref +0, Will +0; Str 17, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 2.
Skills and Feats: Climb +7, Hide +4, Spot +4.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 17, 2006)

*round 4*

Withdrawing to her horse after surviving the goblin's attack, Allyra directs her scorpion to attack the goblin, but alas, he fails.
Moving across his enemies, the Goblin focuses himself on his new target – Turo.
Realizing the humans are to strong for him, he makes his way – (and gets hit by Garon's shield and the magical floating axe) - and jumps on Turo with triumph.
Food he screams as his fangs sinks into Turo's throat.
Seeing Turo under attack, Maor dismounts and rushes to Turo.
Begone evil
Calls Gorash and take position across the fountain, aiming his crossbow to the struggling couple.
With last effort, Turo manage to push the crazy goblin from him, he falls exhausted to his knees, kicking the goblin to the ground.

Why don't you burn damned corpse?
Another fire ray burns the Ogre, but he stands still and raises his fist to slam Keldar.
Die!
Shouts Keldar and brings the Ogre's soul to peace, the ogre moans and crushes on the ground, his unquiet spirit finally rests.

[sblock=Actions]
Allyra: move to N11, AoO goblin none.
Fiendish Monstrous Scorpion – 5-ft. step to L15, Full Attack vs Goblin 13, 17, 15 (All miss), AoO 13.
Summoned Horse – Ready action.
Albino Goblin: move to L16, Grapple check Turo (Success), dmg 1 con point to Turo.
Atesh + Horse: Scorching Ray Ogre Zombie, touch attack 23, Dmg 14
Keldar + Horse – move to M23, attack Ogre 20, Dmg 11
Garon – Shield bash Ogre 20, Dmg 3, bash Ogre 21, Dmg 3, AoO goblin 25, Dmg 0
Arodan – Ready action
Maor – Fast dismount (Failed).
Gorash the lonesome – move to N18, loading weapon
Gorash's (Allyra's) Horse – Ready action
Turo – AoO Goblin 12, Grapple check (Fail), Attempting free (Success)
Bonzo – Somewhere south of the village
Ogre Zombie 1 – Destroyed.
Ogre Zombie 2 – attack Garon 12
Spiritual Battleaxe – AoO goblin 27, Dmg 8, attack goblin 10. 

Allyra – Invisibility
Web – 9 rounds
Maor – Protection from evil (+2 AC, +2 Saves)
[/sblock]

[sblock= New Key map]
red little circle - Goblin
AR - Arodan (Garon's Horse)
DHR - Dwarf's horse
SH – summoned Horse
S, yellow circle – Summoned Scorpion
yellow little circle - Turo's magicaly battle axe
black elipse - Dead Wolf
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 18, 2006)

Keldar directs his horse to I-17 and strikes the ogre: "Begone allready!" he shouts.

OCC: [sblock]
Attack/damage (+10 to hit/ 2d4+7 damage):  +16/+12 [/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Aug 18, 2006)

Garon waits a moment to see if Keldar's attack is enough to down the ogre and then try to get his sword free.

OCC:[sblock]
Garon will delay until right before the ogre goes in order to judge the attacks anyone else is doing to it. If the ogre is down, he will attempt to pull his sword from the doorframe. Otherwise, he will bash it again.

He is still power attacking for 3 and shifts his dodge to the ogre.

Action A: Strength Check (1d20+4=14) to pull his sword from the doorframe.

Action B:
Shield Bash #1 (1d20+7=11)
SB Damage #1 (1d4+4=8) +3 more for PA

Shield Bash #2 (1d20+2=18)
SB Damage #2 (1d4+4=5) +3 more for PA

Oops...sorry...forgot to add the +3 dmg to these rolls and to the previous ones.

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 18, 2006)

*Allyra*

While Allyra observes the combat from her position, the scorpion follows her orders and continues the attack on the goblin.


OOC: Scorpion Move to L17; Attack goblin (Attack 18 Damage 7 Grapple 22 Constrict 5).


----------



## devrimk (Aug 19, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

Atesh quickly returns to the other ogre.
[sblock=OCC]
Atesh moves to K25 and casts scorching ray to the other ogre zombie.
Touch Attack 13
Scorching Ray Damage 14 (No Save) 
Atesh has Point Blank and Precise Shot.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Aug 20, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*

Maor clumsily dismounts. You did fine boy, now stay! he pats the horse, and looks at the goblin's way. I'll be right back.
Maor speeds towards the goblin [K19] and swings his sword at it. Return to whatever hell you are destined to, abomination!

Move to K19, longsword Atk 26 Dmg 11  (IC)


----------



## wmasters (Aug 20, 2006)

Turo issues a cry of pain as the life is sapped from him by the goblin's touch. With a heft he swings his morningstar at the goblin, leaving the spiritual weapon attacking it still, but swinging wide of the creature. Turo takes a 5ft step away to J20.

[sblock=ooc: ]Turo's attack = 23
Turo's damage = 6
Spiritual Weapon attack = 9
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 21, 2006)

*Round 5*

While Allyra observes the combat from her position, the scorpion follows her orders and continues the attack the air around the goblin, the pale creature dodges the scorpion's claws.
Enough with you shouts the goblin and slams his fist on the scorpion.
Oh ... The life, the life. He screams as his wounds heals, leaving the black scorpion as a dead crumpled empty shell.
Twisting his face with large effort and a shout, Garon pulls out his jammed sword from the wooden door, the furyondian soldier is back in business.
Decapitate his head. Gorash calls loudly, aiming his crossbow to the goblin, not wanting to hit anyone else.
Kicking the dead wolves body to the side, Maor make himself enough space and swings his sword. Return to whatever hell you are destined to, abomination!
He calls as his sword opens a new gap in the goblin's torso.
Turo manage to slam his morning star on the goblin's skin, but it is to thick for the morning star to penetrate, feeling weak, Turo withdraw behind Maor.
_*Cling*_, the sound of bolt flying from a crossbow can be heard as Turo withdraw, Gorash's bolt bumps from the goblin's skin and falls on the ground.

Atesh's beam of light scorch the church's wooden door, the Ogre moved in the last minute, but Keldar's spiked chain finds the target, the spikes and chain crushes the Ogre's spine and he crumbles to the ground with a loud moan.

[sblock=Actions]
Allyra: Ready action.
Fiendish Monstrous Scorpion – Move to L17; Attack goblin, drained to death.
Albino Goblin: slam attack scorpion 21, drain 2 HD.
Atesh + Horse: move to P17, Scorching Ray Ogre Zombie, touch attack 13.
Keldar + Horse – move to J17, attack Ogre 16, Dmg 12
Garon – Pull out sword – Success.
Arodan – Ready action
Maor – Attack goblin 26, Dmg 11.
Gorash the lonesome – Ready action, attack goblin 11.
Turo – Attack 23, Dmg 0.
Bonzo – Somewhere south of the village
Ogre Zombie 1 – Destroyed.
Ogre Zombie 2 – Destroyed.
Spiritual Battleaxe – attack goblin 9. 

Allyra – Invisibility
Web – 8 rounds
Maor – Protection from evil (+2 AC, +2 Saves)
[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Aug 21, 2006)

With his sword back in hand Garon will move in, opposite Maor, and attack the Goblin.

OCC:
[sblock]
Garon will move to M17 and strike at the Goblin once. He is trying to stay in a flank position with Maor so will shift if Maor moves.

Power attacking for 6 (+12 + 2 Flank - 6 PA = +8 attack, Damage = 1d8+13)

Standard attack on Goblin (1d20+8=15)
Damage (1d8+13=16) (doubtful hit)

Garon continues to assign the goblin his dodge bonus, AC is 24
[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Aug 22, 2006)

Turo takes another step back, fearing that the creature was unharmed by his attack as it is a nonmagical weapon, and casts _Magic Weapon_ on his morningstar, leaving his Spiritual Weapon swinding wide of the goblin.

[sblock=ooc: ]Spiritual Weapon attack = 11[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 22, 2006)

"we got you now, you little bugger!" Keldar says, realizing the Goblin is surrounded and that he's flanking him. He'll strike him with his +1 spiked chain.

OCC: [sblock]
Attack/damage (+12 to hit with flanking (+2)/ 2d4+2d6+7 damage):  +32/+19 - possible critical

Please note that Keldar should get an AoO if the goblin moves (it's in his threatened area and Keldar has Combat reflexes)

Also, please note Keldar has Evasion and Uncanny dodge 
[/sblock]


----------



## devrimk (Aug 22, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

An Orb of Fire appears in Atesh's hand.
[sblock=OCC]
Atesh moves to O16 and casts Orb of Fire to the Goblin.
Touch Attack 24
Orb of Fire 18 (No Save, No Resistance) 
Atesh has Point Blank and Precise Shot.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Aug 22, 2006)

Encouraged by his succeesful blow, Maor takes advantage of Garon's flanking and continues his attack.

OOC: Atk 21 Dmg 6 (IC, add +2 to attack due to flanking to get the 21)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 23, 2006)

*round 6 - end of battle*

The crazy goblin screams as he tries to slam Maor, he pulls out his hand as he hits an invisible shield like barrier around Maor (protection from evil).
The screams become louder as an orb of fire flies from Atesh's hand and light up the goblin, the albino creature burns like a torch in the night, screaming is agony.
"we got you now, you little bugger!"
calls Keldar and ends the misery, he lands a powerful blow and crushes the burning goblin to the ground, a black mist rises from the wet grass and the goblin disappears. You keep swinging in the air but the mist curls up into the night and then all is quite, Kozgun, Atesh's raven returns and lands on his master's shoulder.
One of the wolves fled to the north master, he won't bother you as he is badly wounded.
The sound of the foaming falls can be heard in the distance and the toads begin to croak again.
He won't come back in the near future, those hellish creatures need to rest before they manifest again.
Says Gorash the lonesome and looks around nervously.
We should camp north of this village and prepare some food, this place is cursed.


[sblock=Actions]
Allyra: Ready action.
Albino Goblin: slam attack Maor 16.
Atesh + Horse: Orb of Fire on goblin , touch attack 24, Dmg 18.
Keldar + Horse – attack goblin 32, Dmg 19

Allyra – Invisibility
Web – 7 rounds
Maor – Protection from evil (+2 AC, +2 Saves)
[/sblock]

ooc - Xp updated in the RG thread.


----------



## wmasters (Aug 23, 2006)

"What was that?" Turo asks looking around at the group to see if anyone is hurt. Muttering a _Lesser Restoration_ spell to restore his lost constitution he turns to the south. 

"I'd better try and find Bonzo. I hope he's OK."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 23, 2006)

You found Bonzo grazing the grass 200 meter south of the village. the pony seems to be OK but when your reach the village again he seems to be uneasy.


----------



## wmasters (Aug 23, 2006)

Turo whispers quietly to Bonzo as he rides back into the village, patting the pony's neck to try and calm him. As they approach he mutters the _Calm Emotions_ spell (from the Community Domain) to try and stop any panic from setting in again.


----------



## Saracor (Aug 23, 2006)

"Undead filth! Hopefully that will clear this village of their stench. We should look around and see if we can find any trace of the other group that came through here. He muttered something about a previous meal."  
Garon looks around the immediate area for any sign of combat or damage and begins to clean off his sword from the battle and removed the splinters of the frame from his armor, checking to make sure nothing was cracked in the hit. Gathering up Arodan, he helps round up the pony and search for a reasonable spot to camp.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 23, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> We should camp north of this village and prepare some food, this place is cursed.




As Keldar removes bits of flesh stuck on his chain, he says:
"I agree, lets get out of here for tonight, and search the premises tomorrow during daylight. We might find clues about the other party that came here."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Oh dear, what an ugly creature. Glad that noone got seriously hurt. We definitely should put some distance between us and this cursed village before we find a place to rest.”_

Allyra reappears in the midst of her companions, while she speaks. Then she moves to her horse and mounts up once more.


----------



## wmasters (Aug 23, 2006)

"Garon, you are hurt..." Turo says. "Come, we will have your wounds healed shortly."

Turo casts _Lesser Vigor_ on Garon, giving him Fast Healing 1 for the next 15 rounds.


----------



## devrimk (Aug 23, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

"Turo are you allright? This goblin ..." 
He hesitates and wonders what he saw was right. "Did it bite you?."


----------



## wmasters (Aug 23, 2006)

Turo nods, "Your eyes do not decieve you Atesh, it did bite me, the foul creature. But I am alright, thank you for your concern. While I felt most unwell for a while, the blessings of Garl Glittergold gives me strength."


----------



## Yair (Aug 23, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*

Maor nods. "That sounds like a sensible plan". 

He walks to his horse, pats it and talks to it softly. Examining its wounds, he speaks a few words in Celestial, blessing the horse with health, and its wounds close. [OOC: he casts CLW on the horse, healing the 4 hp of wounds] He then joins the others in finding a safer camp for the night.

Hearing Turo's words as he returns, he smiles. "The gods are merciful". He quiets for a few seconds, then asks no one in particular. "I've never heard of albino goblins whose bite draws strength and master undead... it was a strange creature. Do you suppose we killed it, or did it escape by turning to mist? I was right there, yet I am not certain."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“I'm pretty sure, that goblins do not normally behave that way.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 24, 2006)

*Gorash*



			
				devrimk said:
			
		

> "Turo are you allright? This goblin ..."
> He hesitates and wonders what he saw was right. "Did it bite you?."



 He did bite him
he replies and turns to Turo
we should place something on your neck to prevent infection, who knows what he ate and let us hope your neck will not rot during the night. 
Gorash says dramatically, climbs on the horse and guides him north.
Hurry.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 24, 2006)

*Krag Falls*

The road continues from the village along the cliff, leaving the strong stream in a narrow low crevice (10 ft. wide, 6 ft. low) until it connects to the Fals river.
The air is chill and moistness hangs in the air when you approach The Falls of the mists.
We should camp here.
Announce Gorash and points to a low alcove like gap in the cliff, on the other side a line of Firs, oleander and other bushes protects the gap from the strong wind.
It will give us some shelter from the winds
he takes some pitons from his back pack and nail them to the ground.
Secure your horses to the pitons.
He says and turns to Turo.
You said you can prepare some food priest, I'll add some dwarven spices for the taste and boil some water for tea.


ooc - If you plan to guard your camp, write and discuss your shifts in the ooc thread, thanks.
or ... role play it over here


----------



## wmasters (Aug 24, 2006)

"Yes... lets hope my neck doesn't rot overnight..." says Turo, somewhat shaken by the dwaves words, "I am rather fond of it after all."

Turo gives the food from his Create Food and Water spell to the dwarf for flavouring. "It is good that you have some spices. The meal, while nutritious, can be quite bland without them," he says, still somewhat distracted with thoughts of his neck.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 24, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Dismissed,”_ Allyra says to her horse, after she has dismounted near the campsite, and the summoned creature vanishes to its home plane.

_“Some food sounds good, now that things have settled down a bit, I feel my stomach getting louder.”_


----------



## Saracor (Aug 24, 2006)

"Thank you Turo." Garon says as he rubs his chest. "That is starting to feel much better."

As the group finds a nice place to make camp, Garon will take care of Arodan and make sure he gets a rub down, some food and is secure for the night. He'll then turn to helping setup the camp and put forth some watch ideas.

"We should keep watch from here on out, we need to make sure nothing sneaks up on us. I can take the middle watch with someone that can see so as to let our spellcasters rest a full night. I don't mind a split rest."


----------



## wmasters (Aug 25, 2006)

"Rather you than me, Garon," Turo says with a grin, "I don't know how you can manage to keep your eyes open after half a nights sleep, I'd nod off again straight away. I'd rather take one of the watches at one end or another. Staying up later or getting up after a nights rest I can cope with."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 25, 2006)

*Gorash the lonesome*

I'll take the last shift, there is nothing better that to wake up to the smell of boiled tomatoes, bread and bacons.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 25, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“I will need eight full hours of rest to prepare my spells in the morning hours. As long as we stay here long enough, I can help with the first watch, though.”_


----------



## devrimk (Aug 26, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

"I want to join you for first watch, and Kuzgun help with us too."


----------



## Yair (Aug 26, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*

Maor looks at Turo, saying casually "I think it's best for someone that can see by starlight to take the _first_ shift, where it is darkest before the moon rises." After a small pause, his gazes passes over the others and he continues. "I can see well in the dark - but not far. Perhaps it would be best if we two took the first shift?" his gaze returns back to Turo.

ooc: contrary to the common proverb, it's brightest before dawn, and darkest when the moon hasn't risen yet which is in the early part of the night. In my experience; I assume this holds in FR. Turo seems the only one with low-light vision and Maor the only one with darkvision, so it makes sense to put them in the darkest shift.


----------



## wmasters (Aug 26, 2006)

Turo nods, "Sure, sounds good to me. I'm not going to complain about waking up to a cooked breakfast!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 26, 2006)

*To the Yatils*

*Third Earthday, Coldeven 20/3/600*

You wake up to the smell of boiled tomatoes and bacons.
The night was chill but the line of Firs and the Alcove like gap gave enough protection from the strong wind. the shifts passed peacefully despite the howling of wolves in the distance , calls of the night birds and some rodents spotted in the bushes.
Blessed Pelor raised the sun again.
Says Gorash and takes the pots for cleaning in the stream.
Eat well and fill your water skins, we have a journey to make up this waterfall, pass the woods of the northen Lorridges and enter to the Kingdom of the Yatils


----------



## wmasters (Aug 26, 2006)

Turo nods appreciatively to Gorash as he feasts on the breakfast, readying himself for a long days travel. "Here's to not meeting another albino goblin!" he says, as they depart.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 26, 2006)

*Allyra*

Once awake, Allyra resists the urge to try the delicious food and sits over her spellbook for a while, preparing for the day. A while later, she joins the rest for breakfast.

_“This delicious smell is most distracting,”_ she says happily. _“I hope you have left some for me.”_

When the party is ready to get on the way, she summons a new horse for herself, this time using a magical rod to enhance the duration of the spell, and in a similar fashion she creates a protective force field around herself, to shield her like a suit of armor.

_“I'm ready.”_


----------



## Yair (Aug 27, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*

Maor happily wakes up, enticed by the alluring smells. He makes his way to the fire, and the food, and entertains the people by regaling amusing anecdotes about his former employer. 

When all had had their meal, he's ready to carry on.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 27, 2006)

You make your way to the Falls, they are tremendous and a constant mist, water vapors and foam conceals the water in the bottom from sight, a deep chasm takes the water from the Falls of the mists to the Fals river.
Flocks of birds nests in the rocky cliffs around the falls, calling each other in this sunny morning.
A rocky path tread and rise up the falls, it is taking an hour to leads your horses safely up the slippery path. once on the top the river that feeds the falls continues and disappears in the woods.
We'll travel along the wide river, keeping the woods on our left and the water on the right, Stay alert, we are entering a wild forest realm, cursed forest creatures wandering on the loose.
Says Gorash and pierce into the woods, spotting a wild Elk somewhere, he spits on the ground three times, tap on his head and pulls his beard.

The morning turns to noon, and you stop to rest in a southern point of a big lake, the shore is rocky, cedar and fir trees cover all the slopes around the big lake. To the north The basalt snowy Yatils pierce the sky like fingers of gods.
We will arrive to the Yatil's entrance by eve.
Gorash says and points to a wide gorge in the north east, behind the lake.
We'll take the west side of the lake as I don't want to encounter any of the Lizard folk tribes that lives in the east shores.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 29, 2006)

*Into The Yatils - The opening of the Gorge*

You make your way between tall Fir and Cedar trees, Rocks and little streams that flow from the top of the peaky hills from the east.
wild flowers, moss, mushrooms and dead leaves cover the ground, the air is chill and a shallow breeze flows from the north, the other side of the lake is 2-2.5 Km to the east and the northern side is about 6-7 Km from the southern side. You can spot in the distance several huts.
Probably Lizard men.
Remarks Gorash
You arrive before sunset to the northen point, another Water fall, not as big and magnificent as the Falls of the mists, but a very tall one, the water falls a long distance before reaching to the lake, steep and slippery high cliff nests hawks and other water birds. A rope bridge with wooden planks hangs above the stream, Gorash examines the bridge.
Luckily, the Orcs from the Riverwalkers tribe maintain this bridge, it's safe.
A couple of miles from the bridge to the east you arrive to the start of the gorge Gorash spoke of.
Walking through this Gorge, we'll find ourselves on the road that pass from the Yatils to Ket.  (C28 on the map – I uploaded the map to the RG – post #2 and removed it from the post in the IC thread)
There is a strong deep stream in the gorge in this time of the year and there is a over grown rocky path along the left bank.
Wait.
Call Gorash and points to a big basalt Rock which flanked by the strong deep stream
You see a woman sitting on the big rock, looking back at you, her beauty exceed mere words, with long copper hair, perfect skin, large eyes and long sweptback ears, she smiles at you. From both sides of the woman you spot two little green creatures, they looks something like a small elf with green skin, webbed fingers, pointed ears and wide silver eyes.
Mother of all Rocks, I can't see.
Gorash calls, falls from his horse, sobbing.

[sblock=Keldar, Atesh, Allyra]  Everything turns to black as you look upon the woman.[/sblock]
[sblock=Turo, Maor, Garon]  The woman keeps looking and smiles [/sblock]

[sblock=Fortitude Results]
Gorash – 15 (Failed), Blinded.
Keldar – 13 (Failed), Blinded.
Turo – 24 (Success).
Atesh – 9 (Failed), Blinded.
Allyra – 6 (Failed), Blinded.
Maor – 20 (Success)
Garon – 28 (Success)
[/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Aug 29, 2006)

Maor whistels in appreciation. "You make me wish I was more than half a god, for surely you are a goddess..." he starts to charm his way in, but then notices her affect on his comrades. His grin changes into concern, and he quickly steers his horse to Keldar's side and places his hand over his shoulder. In Celestial, he says "Heironeous, father, grant this mortal the fortitude to endure this trial". For a brief moment, Keldar's mind is thrown back in time as the moment of his blindness replays in the hands of fate.

OOC: Maor cast _resurgence_ - I believe it will give Keldar a second saving throw.
His Diplomacy roll is 15, although he was cut short, if it matters.


----------



## Saracor (Aug 29, 2006)

Garon sees the stunning sight and as he registers the complaints of his fellows, averts his eyes.

"My beautiful Lady, please, we mean you no harm. We are simply travelling through this land. We are no threat to you."

Garon turns Arodan to avoid pointing directly towards her. He keeps an eye on things around him to make sure nothing else is waiting to attack.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 29, 2006)

Keldar's mind is thrown back in time as the moment of his blindness replays in the hands of fate, he runs the moments before looking at the woman, than he open his eyes and see the most beautiful sight he even seen, the woman again.

Fort save - 20 [Success]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 29, 2006)

Yair said:
			
		

> Maor whistels in appreciation. "You make me wish I was more than half a god, for surely you are a goddess..." he starts to charm his way in, but then notices her affect on his comrades. His grin changes into concern, and he quickly steers his horse to Keldar's side and places his hand over his shoulder. In Celestial, he says "Heironeous, father, grant this mortal the fortitude to endure this trial". For a brief moment, Keldar's mind is thrown back in time as the moment of his blindness replays in the hands of fate.
> 
> OOC: Maor cast _resurgence_ - I believe it will give Keldar a second saving throw.
> His Diplomacy roll is 15, although he was cut short, if it matters.




Keldar, visibly distraught by his blindness, was about to shout but remains in a sense of quiet nervousness, after hearing Maor's words. _"A blind warrior is as good as dead, he thinks to himself"_


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Great, half of us blinded, the other half lost their mind. Lady, you better drop those magics from us!”_ Allyra calls out angrily.


----------



## devrimk (Aug 30, 2006)

*Atesh Yakhar, Baklunish Sorcerer*

"Lady, remove what you did to my friends immediately, or you will have to face the consequences." 
Atesh tries to deceive her that he is not blind. 
Bluff 10
Also Atesh tries to communicate his familiar empathically. He wants to learn if it is blind too.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 30, 2006)

*Lady of the Lake*

Kuzgun reply to Atesh empathically
_I can see master, the most beautiful creature in the whole forest realm is sitting on the rock in front of me._
The woman slips from the basalt rock and into the water, it seems the strong stream doesn't affect her, the water flows angrily from both her sides. The green creatures jump into the water and disappear from sight.
Be Calm
The woman says in the human tongue, her voice is soft and gentle like a breeze on a serene lake.
I feel the anger in your voice but I know that you mean no harm human
She says to Atesh, she then turns to Garon with a smile that makes your heart melt like a sword in a dwarf's furnace.
I feel you are good hearted soldier, a pass I shall give you in my land like to those pure hearted a few days ago, you can sleep with no worries and you can travel safely to the human's road, from there you'll be at the mercy of the mountains.
She looks sadly at the sobbing dwarf on the ground and the blinded party members
I can do nothing for those souls, I meant no harm, the power of gods can help them to retain their sights.

[sblock=Knowledge]
Atesh – from what you saw before all turned black is that the two green creature resemble to the description of Nixies.
Turo – Those are Fey, from which kind - you are unfamiliar.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Aug 30, 2006)

"You are as kind as you are beautiful, oh lady of the lake, though but a moment ago I would not have thought either possible" Maor bows to her slightly, while directing his horse towards Allyra. Reaching out to her, he adds with a smirk "Why so angry, Allyra? Are you jealous?" Placing his hand upon her he says softly in Celestial [smallcaps]"Father, by your blood I beseech you, restore her sight."[/smallcaps]

He continues onwards to Atesh and Gorash, touching and blessing them in turn.

OOC: Three more _resurgence_ spells, one on each, allowing any one to reroll his save. I'm not sure if the spell will work twice (serf's parma*), but if it will I'll recast it if needed. 

So far Maor has cast _resurgence_ 4 times, he still has 3 more 1st level and 5 2nd level spells to cast today so there's plenty to go around. 

*serf's parma = I'm at work, without the book (Complete Divine)

Edit: see OOC thread regarding her ability to undo the blindness


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Jealous of your good eyesight mostly, right now.”_ It is apparant, that the wizardess has significantly calmed down already, seeing that there is no real imminent threat, and that they seem to have the means to break the fey's annoying magic.


[SBLOCK=Resurgence]OOC: Found this with Google:

Resurgence(CDiv p177)
<Abj, VS/DF, 1StdAct, Touch, Instantaneous>
– The touched creature receives a new saving
throw against one ongoing spell, spell-like
ability, or supernatural ability affecting
him/her. If the subject has more than one
ongoing effect, the caster chooses which one
the save applies to.
Only effects which allow a save can be targeted
by this spell.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 30, 2006)

Atesh's and Allyra's memories are thrown back in time to the moment they looked upon the lady, Allyra open her eyes to see that there in no immediate threat for them, she can see again, Atesh open his eyes just to realize that he is still blind.
I will ask in the morning for the help of my god
Says Turo to Atesh and Gorash.
Garl Glittergold can regain your sight.

Remove the foul curse Witch.
Gorash shouts and tries to feel his way back on the horse.

The lady ignores the dwarf and points to the north, half a mile to the north, giant Fir trees grows in the gorge and flank the strong stream from both sides, the tree tops cast shade upon the stream for protection.
Follow the stream beneath those trees, you can sleep over there. But you must leave in the next day, walk along the stream to the north east, the end of the gorge opens to a steep slope towards the human's road.
With that she sinks into the foaming water, disappearing from sight.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Thank you Maor,”_ Allyra says respectfully, as she regains her ability to see. _“It's truely a blessing to be able to see once more.”_

_“Unfortunately, I do not possess the means to revert this dreadful magic myself, otherwise I would gladly help.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 31, 2006)

After realizing that the threat is long gone, Gorash mutters to himself.
I hate the forest, there Is nothing like the good earth.
He then turns to no one in particular.
This evening you make me something to eat.

Ooc – For dealing wisely with the Nymph, you earn 300 xp each.


----------



## wmasters (Aug 31, 2006)

"Come," says Turo, "we will head to the camp the fey mentioned. She seemed to wish us no harm beyond the imairing of our sight, which I gather she had no control over. The site will be safe enough I am sure. In the morning, I will pray for your sight returned, and there will be no harm done."

As they progress, Turo mutters to himself "I only hope that the other groups have encountered similar difficulties to delay them."


----------



## Thanee (Aug 31, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Maybe she was cursed?”_ Allyra muses, then tries to recall what she might have read or heard about this creature.


OOC: Knowledge (nature) +8.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 1, 2006)

[sblock=Allyra's Knowledge]
like the rest of the fey creatures, the nymph is a wild and chaotic creature, always alert to the non-fey world and ready on guard with powers spells and super natural abilities, you guess she is not cursed, but the ability to blind those non-fey who look upon her is one of her protections.
[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Sep 1, 2006)

"Well, I have heard tale of those struck blind by the beauty of the wild women, but had never thought it true myself. We were lucky that more of us didn't succumb to her effects. Let us hope that Turo can undo the harm that was done and then we can get some rest for the evening." 

Garon has Arodan move along towards where the camp was supposed to be located, uneasily looking around in case of other creatures that might cause the party harm.


----------



## Yair (Sep 2, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*

"You are most welcome, Allyra" says Maor, smiling happily. Looking at Atesh and Gorash, Maor looks more peevish. "I'm sure Garl will answr his cleric's call tomorrow and return your sight. It won't be long."

Maor of course joins the others as they head towards the camp. He finds parting with the nymph a sweet sorrow, and shouts out to her over the lake ere they leave. "Farewell, fair lady of the lake. May the gods be with you."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 2, 2006)

You proceed along the strong stream, soon the flora and the giant Firs close on you from above, leaving you in a naturally canopy, several strawberries and blackberries bushes grow along the stream bank, evergreen soft grass, pear and fig trees complete the sight of this peaceful trees, where you camp.
A feeling of serene and calmness engulf you as you lay and rest, twittering of birds and croaks of frogs can be heard from all over the place, but the sight of a storm in the northern horizon keeps you uneasy.
You spot from time to time small eyes and movement in the bushes, but when you look again, nothing is there and you blame the tiredness of the day.
Although remaining blind, Gorash seems to be relaxed.

*Third Freeday, Coldeven 21/3/600*

Warm sunrays fall on your faces and in the moment you awake, they disappear behind a curtain of grey clouds, the place is quiet and you hear only the flow of the stream.
You find on the ground a basket made of twigs, padded with green leaves and filled with mulberries and red rounded apples.

Turo - You can cast remove blindness on Gorash and Atesh if you desire.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 3, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Looks like someone felt a little apology was in order. Now that's nice!”_ Allyra comments the breakfast gift, trying a few of the fruits.

After her morning preparations with her spellbook, the wizardess summons a new horse for the day and protects herself with another spell, once more.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 3, 2006)

*In the name of Wmasters*

Good morning to ya all
Says Turo and looks sadly at the storm in the north, after saying some morning prays, meditating to his god, Turo removes the curse of blindness from Gorash and Atesh.

Thanks to Saint Garl
replies Gorash and rub his eyes.
That is a nice place.
He says and eat some of the fruits
maybe we can catch some fish …

… We better not Gorash
Replies Turo.
We are in the lady's place and we'll honor the nature as long as we are here.

ooc: Wmaster - Turo casts 2 remove blindness on Gorash and Atesh


----------



## Yair (Sep 4, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*

Maor joins Allyra in eating off the fruits. He offers one for Gorash with a sardonic smile "see, we made breakfast, just like you asked".


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 5, 2006)

*The road that pierce the Mountains*

The way to the north opening of the gorge is quiet, drops of rain fall from the seemingly endless blanket of grey nimbostratus clouds like sand in an hourglass, knocking on your helmets and wetting your cloths.
It's a short one hour trip, ending in a line of thick thorny bushes and Fir trees making it completely invisible to the fact that it's changing into a beautiful valley where you came from. 
Those who wear no shoes and don't have thick skin suffer 2 hp damage when passing the bushes.
The opening of the gorge in this northern part is narrow and descending steeply, the road can be seen, it's a gravel road, covered with puddles and mud, but you realize that at higher altitudes the road will probably will be covered with snow.

You descend carefully with your horses and make your way toward the road between the Firs.
Well, to the south west it's 2 days riding to the human controlled lands of Ket, to the north east lies the heart of the southern Yatils, you owe me 2 shining coins for this trip unless you want me to proceed to your unknown destination.
Says Gorash and plays with his beard.


[sblock=moving in the Yatils] each hex on the map (check the RG) is 3.5 mile
Bonzo the Pony is the slowest riding animal - 18 miles (5 hex) per day.
Please decide and roleplay your destination in the IC thread and I'll execute.
Thanks.[/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Sep 6, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*

"Would you like to proceed to our secret destination?" asks Maor in return. "We could use a guide, I am sure, but it shall be a dangerous voyage. We expect to see more enemies of the likes of our white friend down there" he waves back, "or worse. Perhaps it would be best if you turned back now."

To the others, after Gorash has left or decided to join: "The others already have a gain on us, and the little horsie is slowing us down" he looks at the pony in disdain. "I suggest we go straight to the far north-east site (#6). If we manage to find the trail of the others, however, we should I think follow it - to stop them, and learn what they have uncovered."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 6, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra hands Gorash 10 gold coins. _“Don't sell yourself short,”_ she says with a smile.

_“As Maor already said, we could use your skills still, but the final choice is up to you, because of the dangers involved in this undertaking.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 6, 2006)

*Gorash*

Seeing the gold the dwarf pulls his beard happily and snatch it.
Where do you want to go friends, the southern Yatils are vast and there are many hidden places that even I, Gorash, do not know where they are.
Ignoring the "others" Maor remarked, Gorash turns to the human.
What sites do you refer to tall one?


----------



## wmasters (Sep 7, 2006)

"It will be good to have you on board." Turo remarks. "It is perhaps time you knew a little more of our destination, though I would not prevent you turning back when you learn of it. But please, before we indulge you, we must have your word that you will not speak of our destination to anyone, whether you turn back or guide us further."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 7, 2006)

*Gorash*

In the name of Moradin and the crying stone I vow that you have my word gnome.
he says with harsh voice and pulls his beard
and If I'll break my vow my beard will drop to the abyss


----------



## Saracor (Sep 7, 2006)

Good to have you with us then friend." Says Garon as he clasps Gorash on the shoulder. "We don't want you to come to harm but know that we are uncertain of those that may be ahead of us. You help as a guide through the mountains may be what we need to give us the upper hand if problems arise."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 8, 2006)

Saracor said:
			
		

> Good to have you with us then friend." Says Garon as he clasps Gorash on the shoulder. "We don't want you to come to harm but know that we are uncertain of those that may be ahead of us. You help as a guide through the mountains may be what we need to give us the upper hand if problems arise."




"Indeed. I'll sleep much better at night knowing that we have an experienced mountaneer with us. Welcome."  Says Keldar, also clasping Gorash on the shoulder.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 8, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Good, then this is settled. That leaves the question for our destination here. I agree, that we should take a short route to the northern Yatils. We need to keep in mind, that we will likely have to stop the minions of the old one, sooner or later, and the sooner we get around to it, the more likely it is, that we might get a jump on them as they might not yet know, that we are here.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 8, 2006)

*Gorash the lonesome*

The Old one you say, minions of the Half demon … 
Replies Gorash with slight concern
What do you have with this son of Baatezu ?

OOC: do you show him the map with the locations Atzil gave you?


----------



## wmasters (Sep 11, 2006)

"Agents of the Old One have a goal in the hills which we must prevent them from reaching. Please, let me show you the map of our destination, but first permit me to cast some magics to ensure that your bond is true;　they will do you no harm I assure you but every precaution is necessary in this case."

OOC: Hoping that Gorash will trust a cleric of Garl Glittergold and permit the spells (and hopefully voluntarily fail the saving throws), Turo will cast Detect Evil, and will drop the _Create Food and Water_ spell for Detect Thoughts, concentrating as he hands the map to Gorash.


----------



## Yair (Sep 11, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*

Maor looks at the dearf as he handles the map. "Are you familiar with these northern trails?" he points to the northern parts of the map.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 11, 2006)

*Gorash*

Aye, me Trust the power of the honorable Priceless gem (One of Garl's names) and the divine magic the Watchful Protector wield.
He says and sneaks a frightened look to both arcane magic users, Allyra and Atesh.
He takes the map, blinks to adjust his eyes and scans it …
OK, we are here.
He placed his broad finger on the map (C28).
Hmmmm…This is the main trading route, built by dwarves and humans.
He points to the road leading from "The Veluna" words to Location 4.
I don't know what lying in number 4 but the road continues to a small fort held by the Humans in Perrenlands and I think you should know …
He says and raises his eyes
A big cursed sky-blue wyrm holds the lands in the northern part of the southern Yatils.
he says and lower his eyes to the map.
Ohh… and the central portion of the southern Yatils are home to Giants with skin made of stone and rocks, somewhere here …
He circles with his fingers an ellipse around the locations 2 and 3.
Interesting … Wait, where is the route to Laird Gwaylar's Vale ? … Bah, humans cartographers.
He mutters and takes a chalk from his belongings and draws a route to the west.
Honorable Gwaylar, a local gnome chief and his clan live in that place (A on the map), it's a welcoming place for us, you are luckily to have me around. 


* I Updated the map in the RG with new road – check it out
[sblock=Turo's Detect Evil]
You feel nothing, although grumpy and quick to anger, there is no evil in the heart of the lonesome dwarf.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Turo's Detect Thoughts]
The dwarf opens his mind for the divine magic, you feel concern as the dwarf repeatedly thinks of the Old one but as a greedy race, Gorash likes all the dwarves thinks about the gold in his pocket, you can feel that he trusts you more than the others, but he enjoys the presence of the Garon, Keldar and Maor. He is slightly concerned about "the Witch" and the "Warlock" (Allyra and Atesh) and the "Abyssal horse".
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 12, 2006)

*In the name of Devrimk*

Atesh turns to his faithful Raven
Fly to the sky and report about any movement you spot on the road.
Kuzgun darts into the sky and disappears due to the grey background of the clouds


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“That does indeed sound good. Having a safe place of refuge is always welcome in these dangerous days. Maybe we can even gain some further knowledge there, which would speed up our search. At the very least, we should be able to reduce the number of possible places, that are worthy to check out.”_

Allyra also recalls what she knows about rock-skinned giants, and whether it might be a viable route to negotiate with them about some information of the region.


OOC: Knowledge (nature) +8


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 12, 2006)

[sblock=Allyra Knowledge Nature]
Stone Giants are not evil by nature, but very territorial creatures, their reaction are depended by their current mood, thought they can react in a positive way to those who love the earth and trade with them … but again it's depend on the mood and the personality of the encountered giant.
They are fearsome opponents who can crush their foe from distance, with boulders and rocks, their hard skin are thick and hard to penetrate, a solitary giant can be taken easily, but a band of 5+ giants are quite deadly and must be dealt with extreme cautious. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“And, I think we should not dismiss the thought of negotiating with the Stone Giants. We need to be careful with them, but it might give us further insight. Maybe we could do something for them in return, that would have to be determined.”_


----------



## Saracor (Sep 13, 2006)

"We must be careful in dealing with giants. Most don't have a tolerance for us little folk in their lands, even the nice ones. We don't want to get ourselves involved too heavily in their affairs."


----------



## Yair (Sep 13, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*

Maor considers the matter. "Nevertheless, it would be prudent to try to pass through their lands with diplomacy rather than force. We need not make more enemies for ourselves, I'm sure the minions of the Old One will suffice."

Looking at the map, he adds "I don't think straying out of the way to reach the good gnome's abode is the right choice. It may be a good place to retreat to, if we will need to do that in that arounds, but out of our way. At least, if we are indeed going to where I suggested". He points to #6, and asks Gorash "I take it the north-west is overrun by the blue wyrm, what of the east?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 14, 2006)

*Gorash the lonesome*

The north east part of the southern Yatils are treacherous place, sharp peaks and deep ravens, even the road is dangerous over there, walking along bottomless chasms is not something for the weak hearted.
He says and shrugs 
I have no idea what lies there sir


----------



## Yair (Sep 17, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*



			
				Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> The north east part of the southern Yatils are treacherous place, sharp peaks and deep ravens, even the road is dangerous over there, walking along bottomless chasms is not something for the weak hearted.
> He says and shrugs
> I have no idea what lies there sir



Maor smiles sardonically. "I'm sure the mountains will be the least of our troubles. Still, the north-east seems like the best destination to me. From there, we can carry on southwards, should we not find our, ehm, 'treasure'".

OOC: I'll be out of internet contact for two days or so.

Yair


----------



## wmasters (Sep 17, 2006)

Turo warms to the dwarf a little as he scans his thoughts, finding him trsutworthy as he had hoped. "A wyrm you say? That sounds like it would be worth avoiding. I think I am in the camp supporting a visit to our friend Mr Gwyalar, to see what he has to say about the area. He may even know of the passing of the other groups.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2006)

*Gorash the lonesome*

When we get to where the roads separate you'll decide if it is to the Gnome's welcoming hospitality or to the dangerous part of the mountains.
Gorash says and push the horse
Move, you cursed goat.
The horse snarls back and moves unwillingly.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“You know, cursing at animals doesn't exactly make them more friendly towards you. Just like humans or dwarves or just about anyone else.”_

Allyra shrugs. _“Just a thought.”_

_“I do second the idea of going to the crossing first and then decide where we head from there.”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“You know, cursing at animals doesn't exactly make them more friendly towards you. Just like humans or dwarves or just about anyone else.”_
> 
> Allyra shrugs. _“Just a thought.”_
> 
> _“I do second the idea of going to the crossing first and then decide where we head from there.”_




Keldar nods in agreement.


----------



## wmasters (Sep 19, 2006)

"Sounds good to me! Turo says cheerfully. "Let's be on our way!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2006)

*The Journey begins ...*

The muddy gravel road continues along the eastern slope of the mountain, weak sleet coming from the endless blanket of clouds form little puddles along the way.
you ride up to the north east along forested valleys, granite slopes flank the valley from both sides and snow can be seen in the peaks, impressive narrow waterfalls make all the way down from the white peaks and disappear somewhere behind the lower treetops, birds glide on the air streams and the calls of wild animals echoes all over you.
When the sun disappears behind the mountains, Gorash stops.
We have done enough for today, the animals should rest and so are we  
he looks around and up to the sky.
The mother (Oerth Mother, The godess Beory) opened her sky upon us and the winds blows strong enough to knock a goblin from a chair, we'll take shelter among those firs.

[sblock=Guarding the camp]
I'm using the same shifts I used when you guarded the camp north of Krag Farms - 
Atesh, Kuzgun and Allyra will take the first shift
Keldar
Garon
Maor
Gorash and Turo will take the last one.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Sep 19, 2006)

Maor sleeps.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 19, 2006)

*Allyra*

Using the last charge from her rod for the day, Allyra conjures another horse, which will stay throughout the next day, dismissing the one that has carried her during this. Then she goes to sleep as well.


----------



## Saracor (Sep 19, 2006)

"Good thing we have some shelter then" Garon says as he sets Arodan up with his feed bag and then takes care of him and his tack before checking around the campsite to make sure they have an idea of where threats may come from. Garon will then help setup camp and rest until his watch comes up.


----------



## wmasters (Sep 20, 2006)

"Night guys!" Turo mutters drowsily as he puts his head down for the nights rest.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 20, 2006)

*Slaughter on the road*

The Storm thundered all night, even the boldest creatures stayed in their tunnels and burrows during the cold and wet hours, the Firs gave partial shelter and you wake up to a gloomy morning, the storm have passed to the west, leaving despairing fog above ground, visibility is limited to around 50 ft. ,the air is damp and cold.
You better wear your cold weather outfits.
Gorash remarks as he serves bread, hot chunks of meat and cups of his tasty dwarven yellow tea.
During the day, despondency hangs in the air as the gray clouds shading the sun completely and visibility is still obscure, the fog consumed the valley and mountain peaks and the road ahead disappears into the mist.
Like traveling to the unknown …
Atesh says and pets his raven that sits on his shoulder.
Quiet!
Gorash whisper loudly and pierce into the mist, on the road ahead you can spot a human, he lies on the ground, advancing a little bit forward, you see a cart lie on her side and a dead horse, several more bodies and another upsided cart revealed on the road ahead as you proceed.
Then you hear loud moans, from one of the cart emerges a big ogre with a keg, he shouts something you don't understand, and another Ogre comes from the left slope, carrying a dead horse, several more brutish shouts can be heard from the mist on the road ahead.

They didn't spot you … yet.
Post Init and Action


----------



## Thanee (Sep 20, 2006)

*Allyra*

Seeing the carnage the ogres and whoever else is up ahead have caused, Allyra instantly figures, that this is not going to end in a peaceful manner. _“Those are some big brutes, but I think I have something that can match their size and ferocity.”_ The wizardess immediately begins an incantation.


OOC: Initiative 21; Casting _Summon Monster III_ until next round.


----------



## Saracor (Sep 20, 2006)

"Let's see if we can pick some off from range, since we don't know how many more are in that fog. I'll stand ready to engage them if they come close or start hitting us from range as well." Garon exclaims as he grabs his shield off his back and draws his longsword.

OCC:
[Sblock]
Garon will slide off of Arodan and confront any ogre that gets near to the party. After the spells (if any) go off, he will look to charge an ogre if they haven't moved towards the party.

Initiative roll (1d20+1=13) but he will ready an action to strike at an ogre if it gets near this round.

[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 21, 2006)

"Head for the trees uphill, at least that should give us some cover" Keldar whispers, not to attract the Ogres' attention.  He'll direct his horse uphill, making sure his spiked chain can be grabed easily, takes his bow and targets an ogre that hasn't seemed to notice the group (hoping for sneak attack).

OCC: [sblock]
Init(1d20+3): 6

+1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +9 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range
Attack/ damage:  20/12

Sneak (if applicable - 2d6):  10

[sblock]
Rogue:
• Sneak attack +2d6
• trapfinding
• Evasion
• Trap sense +1 
• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Sep 21, 2006)

Turo casts  a Spiritual Weapon targetting one of the ogres then leads Bonzo into the trees for cover where he can dismount. 

Turos Initiative vs the ogres (1d20+1=16)
Spiritual Weapon: To hit: 16 Damage: 5


----------



## Yair (Sep 21, 2006)

Maor curses silently. Heeding Keldar's words, he moves slowly uphill and towards the ogres [to K23], and then starts incanting a spell.

OOC: He casts summon monster II, at Initiative 15=1d20 12+Dex 3, so won't do much till the spellcasting is finished (on the next round).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 22, 2006)

*Surprise round - Ogres on the road*

The Ogre that came from the slope notices you, drops the dead horse and shouts in anger and panic as a sun-white ray coming from Atesh's hand scorch his flesh severely. Those of you who understand Giant hear "Hnunam on the road!!!" and those are the last words he will ever say when a magical Battleaxe pop out into existence next to him and slash the ogre in the throat.
The other Ogre, not aware to your presence yells in pain and drops the keg, wine spills on the ground and mixed up with mud as Keldar's arrow sinks into the creature's nape. A moment pass and a Gorash shouts in triumph as he fires a bolt into the Ogre's upper back.
Brutish shouts can be heard from the fog up ahead, but you notice nothing but the Grayness of the mist.

The humans on the road don't move, looks like they are all dead.

[sblock=Actions]
Allyra: Casting Summon Monster III until next round.
Atesh + Horse: move to L25, Scorching Ray Ogre 2, touch attack 13, Dmg 17.
Turo – move to P24, casts a Spiritual Weapon. 
Spiritual Battleaxe – P13, Attack Ogre2 16, Dmg 5
Maor – Move to K23, casts summon monster II.
Ogre 1 – Surprised.
Ogre 2 – Not Surprised, Dead.
Garon – Ready Action.
Arodan – Ready action.
Keldar + Horse – move to I23, attack Ogre1 20, Dmg 22
Gorash the lonesome – Move to M24, Range attack Ogre1 20, Dmg 6

Turo's Spiritual Weapon – 6 rounds.
 [/sblock]

*Happy New Year – We are celebrating the coming of the new year in Israel.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2006)

*Allyra*

Once Allyra is finished with her conjuration, a fierce-looking large ape with black fur appears on the road and stomps towards the ogre, immediately attacking the big brute with sharp claws and fangs. Meanwhile, the wizardess guides her horse a bit upslope and closer to the fog cloud, while casting a protective spell to shield her in the upcoming confrontation.


OOC: Ape - Appears on M17 (40 ft. away from Allyra); 5-ft. step to M16; Full Attack vs Ogre (10 ft. reach) Claw Miss Nat 1 Claw Atk 14 Dmg 13 Bite Atk 15 Dmg 7
Allyra - Ride to H18; Casting _Shield_ (Concentration 15).


[SBLOCK=Fiendish Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 22, 2006)

Trying to remain hidden and difficult to spot, Keldar aims another arrow at the Ogre. He then whispers: "steady companions, I don't think they were alone. Keep your horses close, in case we need to make for a quick run"

OCC: [sblock]
Init(1d20+3):http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=631978]10

+1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +9 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range
Attack/ damage: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=631978]18/9

Sneak (if applicable - 2d6): http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=631978]7

[sblock]
Rogue:
• Sneak attack +2d6
• trapfinding
• Evasion
• Trap sense +1 
• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Sep 23, 2006)

Turo dismounts from Bruko, trying to leave the pony somewhere out of sight, before stepping (5ft) towards the ogres and redirecting the spiritual weapon to the other ogre.

OOC: Spiritual Weapon attack (1d20+7) = 15; damage (1d8+2) = 10


----------



## Yair (Sep 23, 2006)

A strange beetle, with a silvery sheen, appears before Maor [M17] and scurries towards the ogre. The beetle attempts to elude the ogre's blows, and gnaw at him.

Maor directs his horse to move just a little closer [K21] towards the ogre, amidst the trees, while casting another [protection from evil] spell.

OOC: Beetle attacks with 17 and smites for 9 damage (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=634078), if she doesn't die off an AOO. 

[sblock=Beetle Stats]Augmented Celestial Giant Bombardier Beetle
Size/Type: Medium Magical Beast [Extraplanar]
Hit Dice: 2d8+8 (17 hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 16 (+6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+2
Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+3)
Full Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+3)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Acid spray
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits, resistance to acid 5,
cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 7
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +0, Will +0
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 9
Skills: —
Feats: —
Environment: Any good-aligned plane
Organization: Cluster (2-5) or click (6-11)
Challenge Rating: 2
Advancement: 3-4 HD (Medium); 5-6 HD (Large)
Level Adjustment: —

These creatures feed primarily on carrion and offal, gathering heaps of the stuff in which to build nests and lay eggs. A giant bombardier beetle is about 6 feet long. Giant bombardier beetles normally attack only to defend themselves, their nests, or their eggs.
Acid Spray (Ex): When attacked or disturbed, the creature can release a 10-foot cone of acidic vapor once per round. Those within the cone must succeed on a DC 15 Fortitude save or take 1d4+2 points of acid damage. The save DC is Constitution-based.

Smite Evil (Su): Once per day a celestial creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (+2) against an evil foe.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 25, 2006)

With few words Allyra conjures a fearsome night-black ape, the ape strikes with fury but The ogre manages to dodge all the blows, another creatures pops out into existence, a strange beetle, with a silvery sheen flies toward the Ogre, dodging the giant's blow, she bites him in the head, the ogre grabs his ruined face and drops into the mud dying.
Shouts can be heard from within the Fog as four Ogres runs out into sight, one runs through the trees on the slope to the left, the other three runs on the road to the cart, the one in the rear (Ogre6) is quite large, covered with thick furs and shining jewels.
The other two land their broad Greatclubs on the bee, killing her instantly, the big one charge the ape and lands a powerful blow on the ape, the sound of crushing bones can be heard clearly as the poor ape screams in pain.

[sblock=Actions]
Allyra: Ride to H18; Casting Shield.
Fiendish Ape  - Full Attack Ogre1, 1,14,15. all miss.
Atesh: Casting Mage Armor.
Turo – dismount Bonzo, move to O23.
Spiritual Battleaxe – move to O14, Attack Ogre1 15.
Maor –Move to K21, casting protection from evil.
Celestial Giant Bombardier Beetle – Fly to L15, Dead.
Ogre 1 – AoO vs. Bee 15, Dead.
Ogre 2 – Dead.
Ogre 3 – Double move to Q20
Ogre 4 – Move to L13, attack Bee (reach 10ft.) 18, Dmg 13.
Ogre 5 – Move to J14, attack Bee (reach 10ft.) 28 (Critical Hit) 22, Dmg 22.
Ogre 6 – Charge Ape 22, Dmg 14.
Garon – Move to M21.
Arodan – Ready action.
Keldar – attack Ogre5 18, Dmg 9 (No need throwing init again)
Gorash the lonesome – Move to O24, Range attack Ogre3 16, Dmg 7.

Turo's Spiritual Weapon – 12 rounds.
Maor's Summoning – 5 rounds.
Maor's Protection From Evil – 50 rounds.
Allyra's Summoning – 6 rounds.
Allyra's Shield – 60 rounds.

Bee Status –  -15/20
Ape Status –  23/37

Map Key:
H in grey circle for horse.
AP for Ape.
D for dwarf, Gorash.
Golden little circle for Spiritual weapon.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 25, 2006)

*Allyra*

While the ape suddenly springs into action after his lazy performance earlier, being quite motivated by the nasty wound and by the number of foes running up to him, and pounds on the fur-clad ogre with claws and fangs, Allyra crafts a new spell and out of nothing a cloud of shimmering golden particles engulfs the three ogres assaulting their eyes with dazzling light reflections. Once finished, she guides her horse back and further upslope, to keep out of the brutal creature's reach.


OOC: Ape - Full Attack vs Ogre6 (10 ft. reach; Ogre6 still has -2 AC from the charge) Claw Atk 21 Dmg 13 Claw Atk 22 Dmg 10 Bite Atk 24/24 (Double Nat 20!!) Dmg 9+5=14 (Crit Roll)
Allyra - Casting _Glitterdust_ (DC 17; Concentration 25) on the three ogres, centered on the intersection between L13/K14; Ride to E25.

And a question... did you take the Damage Reduction 5/magic into account for the hit on the ape? Just checking, since that stuff is easy to miss. Of course, that ogre could easily have a magic weapon, which would negate the DR. 


[SBLOCK=Fiendish Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 23/37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 26, 2006)

Ketdar will continue to hide, and strike Ogre 5 with an arrow.

OCC: [sblock]
+1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +9 +2(sneak) to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range
Attack/ damage: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=639121] 21/7 +8 sneak attack 

OCC: I've assumed that Kerdar is sneak-attacking ogre 5. If not, please substract 2 from his attack roll.

[sblock]
Rogue:
• Sneak attack +2d6
• trapfinding
• Evasion
• Trap sense +1 
• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Sep 26, 2006)

Turo prays for the blessings of Garl Glittergold to aid his allies in the battle (dropping a Create Food and Water spell for _Prayer_) and then concentrates on the Spiritual Weapon again, moving it's focus to the ogre heading towards him (ogre 3).

Spiritual Weapon Attack: 1d20+8 = 16, Damage: 1d8+3 = 8

[sblock=Prayer]You bring special favor upon yourself and your allies while bringing disfavor to your enemies. You and your each of your allies gain a +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks, while each of your foes takes a –1 penalty on such rolls.[/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Sep 26, 2006)

Maor casts _bull's strength_ on himself, and rides out to face the ogres. He stands before Gorash [N20], ready to intercept any should they approach him. His sword sheds a white glow as he unsheaths it. Grinning at the dwarf, he spares time for a little quip. "Keep firing, I'm sure it annoys him."

OOC: Don't forget the _prayer_ and _protection from evil_ when the ogres charge... 
I'm hoping Allyra will neutralyze a few.


----------



## Saracor (Sep 26, 2006)

Garon will move into the trees to intercept Ogre #3 and keep him away from the rest of the party. He will swing his sword and hope to duck the oncoming attack as he moves in. Hopefully he can keep its attention.

OCC:
[sblock]
Garon will move to P20 and take any AOO. Assigning his dodge bonus to Ogre #3 (AC 24 now).

He will take a standard attack at the Ogre.

Standard Attack on Ogre (1d20+13=31)
doing
Longsword Damage (1d8+7=10)

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 26, 2006)

*Round 2*

A cloud of golden particles covers the three ogres, the two smaller Ogres cover their eyes and shouts in terror, the big "now sparkling" one seems to be unaffected and unimpressive by the ape's punches, although new fresh wounds cover his body.
One of the blinded Ogres, apparently lost his sense of direction, drops his club and wanders with stretched arms to the fog, the other ogre, angry and frustrated tries to slam the ape, but he strikes the tree in front of him.
The big one, shouts in frustration and slams his greatclub on the ape, the blow was so powerful, that he crushes the ape's head into his body, causing the spine to fly 15ft. from the body to your direction.
Moving his spiritual axe between the trees and behind the ogre, Turo ask for the help and blessing of the priceless gem, his spiritual axe slams the ogre in surprise who moans back in pain, but the ogre sees nothing but the head of Turo crushed beneath his club, luckily this ogre is dumb, he crush his club into the tree, breaking his weapon to bits and pieces of wood, the tree shakes and many leaves fall to the ground. 
Dodging the ogre's fist, Garon moves to intercept the giant, he strikes the ogre, leaving a fresh slice across the creature's chest, the ogre breath heavily but stands still.
Meanwhile Keldar sinks another arrow into one of the Ogres,  on the other side of the battle field Gorash tries to fire two arrows in one shot, but embroils the crossbow's cord in his beard and falls back shouting and cursing his bad luck.

[sblock=Actions]
Allyra: Casting Glitterdust  , Ride to E25..
Fiendish Ape  - Full Attack vs Ogre6, 21/22/24(Crit). 37 dmg, Dead.
Atesh: Casting Ray of Enf. On Ogre3, Natural 1.
Turo – Casting Prayer, move to O23.
Spiritual Battleaxe – move to P19, Attack Ogre3 16, Dmg 8.
Maor – casts bull's strength.
Ogre 3 – move to Q22 , attack Turo (reach 10ft.) Natural 1(Fumble). AoO vs. Garon 17.
Ogre 4 – Will 15 (Blinded).
Ogre 5 – Will 9 (Blinded).
Ogre 6 – Will 18, Full attack ape 36/32, Dmg 32
Garon – move to P21, Attack 31, Dmg 11.
Arodan – Ready action.
Keldar – attack Ogre5 19, Dmg 7 (No sneak – more than 30 ft. to the ogre.)
Gorash the lonesome – Range attack Ogre3 (rapid shot) 4/4 (fumble).

Turo's Spiritual Weapon – 11 rounds.
Turo's Prayer – 6 rounds.
Maor's Protection From Evil – 49 rounds.
Maor's Bull Str. – 50 rounds.
Allyra's Glitterdust – 6 rounds.
Allyra's Shield – 59 rounds.

I took the prayer into account.
G is Garon
D is Gorash, D for dwarf.
the change in color for the three ogres is beacuse of the glitterdust.

Map Key:
H in grey circle for horse.
D for dwarf, Gorash.
Golden little circle for Spiritual weapon.
[/sblock]

OOC - Please check the ooc thread, there is a meassge concerning you all.


----------



## wmasters (Sep 27, 2006)

Leaving the spiritual weapon attacking his opponent, Turo draws his morningstar and steps in to melee with the ogre, an enemy he is very familiar with, but knows better to avoid their blows than landing them himself it seems. 

Spiritual Weapon Attack: 1d20+8 = 26, Damage: 1d8+3 = 10

Turo Attack: 1d20+8 = 12, Damage: 1d6+3 = 4


----------



## Saracor (Sep 27, 2006)

Garon will step between the ogre and the party and swing at him. Trying to keep his attention while the others deal with the ones further away.

OCC:
[sblock]
5' to P22 and full attack on the ogre. Keeping his dodge bonus on him and power attacking for 3 points.
First attack on ogre (1d20+10=29)
Critical threat on Ogre (1d20+10=20)

Regular damage (1d8+11=17)
Critical damage (2d8+21=26)

Second attack on ogre (1d20+5=9)

Edit: Add prayer damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 28, 2006)

Keldar will move to I-20 and shoot an arrow at the blind Ogre 4.

OCC: [sblock]
+1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +9 +2(sneak) to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range
Attack/ damage:  21 +2 sneak/13 +6 sneak attack 

Since Ogre 4 is blind anf Keldar is now within 30 ft, he should get his sneak bonuses.
Also, he should get some nice cover from anything the ogres may throw at him,

[sblock]
Rogue:
• Sneak attack +2d6
• trapfinding
• Evasion
• Trap sense +1 
• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Sep 28, 2006)

"My father would have charged at the big ogre" says Maor to no one in particular. "I am not my father." Speeding his horse forward, he hastens to take advantage of the ogre's temporary blindness. He charges up the hill and then turns towards the nearest blind ogre, attempting to strike him down.

Garon and the rest will between them manage the ogre he leaves behind, he is sure.

OOC: Move horse to J15 to strike ogre 4. (I don't remember, I'm riding a light warhorse, right?) Attack 17, Dmg 9. (Not including blindness condition)


----------



## Thanee (Sep 28, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra watches the ape disappear, as the lifeforce, that was holding him here runs out. A little faster than she had hoped, but at least he managed to wound the big brute quite good. Pondering between calling another one, or using her focus to fetch a spell that is capable of crossing the distance between her and that ogre, unlike her currently prepared spells, Allyra cannot quite decide. She finally settles on riding closer to her companions and aiding them with a different spell. The big ogre seemed dangerous enough, and this way he should go down faster, which can only be good.


OOC: Ride to M26; Casting _Haste_ on Garon, Maor, Turo, Gorash, Atesh, and herself (Concentration 25).
Cannot reach Keldar, unfortunately, because of the range limitations, otherwise he would be _hasted_ instead of Atesh, of course.
Besides, Keldar shoots at ogre 4, the closer one of the two blinded, right? Not ogre 5.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Besides, Keldar shoots at ogre 4, the closer one of the two blinded, right? Not ogre 5.[/size][/color]




OCC: Sorry, my bad. I meant ogre 4 (which is the only one close enough to qualigy for the sneak damage). I've corrected my previous post.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 29, 2006)

*round 3*

With few gestures and eating a licorice root Allyra cast a spell, the affect is instant, the whole world seems to be slower than you do, the ogres seems to act slower than you … or maybe you act faster than them.
Glittergold's force strikes the ogre through his axe, the Ogre moans and collapse into the muddy earth, face down, after several heavy breathes, he stops.
Riding to meet the Ogres, Maor dodge easily the blind Ogre and the big one, he strikes twice with fury and effectiveness, causing the blind Ogre to scream in pain and agony. The ogre goes wild and manages to hit Maor that stays on the saddle, the big ogre rages and strikes with extreme frenzy a mighty blow that knocks Maor from the horse to the ground, where he lies unconsciously (-1hp). Turning to flee from battle, Maor's horse caught unprepared and pays with his life, the big ogre slams the horse on the back and breaks the horse's spine, leaving him dead on the ground.
Seeing his warrior friend on the edge of death, Garon changes plan and runs to meets the big Ogre, with a mighty swing he slices a severe wound on the Ogre's torso, Keldar from his hiding place between the Firs ends the miserable life of the blind ogre with an accurate arrow to the forehead.
Take the big one.
Shouts Gorash as he advances forward and takes position behind a tree.


[sblock=Actions]
Allyra: Ride to M26; Casting Haste on Garon, Maor, Turo, Gorash, Atesh, and herself
Atesh: Casting Orb of lesser fire. On Ogre3, 15.
Turo – (Hasted), attack Ogre3 14, attack Ogre3 11.
Bonzo – (Hasted) move to O26.
Spiritual Battleaxe – move to Q21, Attack Ogre3 26, Dmg 10.
Maor – (Hasted) Move to J15, Attack Ogre4 18, Dmg 9, Attack Ogre 25, Dmg 11.
Ogre 3 – AoO Bonzo 9 miss, Dead.
Ogre 4 – (Blinded), AoO vs. Maor 20. attack Maor 26, concealment check (pass), Dmg 12.
Ogre 5 – (Blinded), 
Ogre 6 – AoO Vs. Maor 19. Full Attack Maor 38/19 (No crit) Dmg 30, attack Maor's Horse 19, Dmg 25.
Maor's Horse. Dead.
Garon – (Hasted) I assume you go to help Maor, now that Ogre3 is dead. Move to O15, attack Ogre6 30/21 (Critical) Dmg 26, attack Ogre6 14.
Arodan – Ready action.
Keldar – ride to I20, attack Ogre5 23, Dmg 19 (+sneak)
Gorash the lonesome – (Hasted) Loosing his crossebow from beard. Loading Bolt, move to L21.

Turo's Spiritual Weapon – 10 rounds.
Turo's Prayer – 5 rounds.
Maor's Protection From Evil – 48 rounds.
Maor's Bull Str. – 49 rounds.
Allyra's Glitterdust – 5 rounds.
Allyra's Shield – 58 rounds.
Allyra's Haste – 6 rounds

Prayer - 1 luck bonus on attack rolls, weapon damage rolls, saves, and skill checks
Haste - one extra attack, +1 bonus on attack rolls and a +1 dodge bonus to AC and Reflex saves, +30 feet to move.
Bull Str. – +4 enhancement bonus to Strength.
Shield - negates magic missile, +4 shield bonus to AC applies against incorporeal touch attacks

Map Key:
H in grey circle for horse.
D for dwarf, Gorash.
Golden little circle for Spiritual weapon. [/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Sep 29, 2006)

Seeing the ogre in front of him fall, Turo scans the battlefield. Seeing Garon in battle he redirects the spiritual weapon to target Ogre 6, and spies Maor's fallen horse. Fearing for his companion, he heads over to heal him (reaching M17 I think thanks to the extra speed from Haste).

Spiritual Weapon: Attack: 1d20+8 = 19; Damage: 1d8+3 = 11


----------



## Thanee (Sep 29, 2006)

*Allyra*

Seeing Maor in trouble, Allyra now focuses her attention on the big ogre once more. Another of her summoned creatures is needed to end this battle quickly or at least to give the nasty brute more targets to choose from, which by itself should help her companions in this fight. Riding closer, she invokes the summoning spell again, this time relying on her special training to speed up the spellcasting process. Another black ape appears in the back of the ogre and starts to use his fierce claws against him immediately.


OOC: Allyra - Ride to K21; Casting _Summon Monster III_ (Concentration 25).
Ape - Appears on L13, flanking Ogre6 with Garon; Attack vs Ogre6 (standard action only this round because of Rapid Summoning) Claw Atk 18 (or 20 with flanking) Dmg 10.

And you make _Haste_ a little better than it is... it's only an extra attack when one makes a Full Attack action, not always.


----------



## Saracor (Sep 29, 2006)

With the added speed from Allyra's spell Garon quickly shifts his attention to the large ogre once he sees the one in front of him go down. The extra movement from the haste allows him to move and attack quickly to help Maor. He continues his assault on the ogre with a full attack, hoping to bring it down.

OCC:
[sblock]
Garon will full attack the ogre, assigning his dodge bonus to it as well.

Haste adds +1, Prayer adds +1, Flanking adds +2 to attacks. Prayer adds +1 dmg.
Power attacking for 6 points (+10/+5/+10)

First attack against ogre (1d20+10=19)
Second attack against ogre (1d20+5=18)
Third attack against ogre (1d20+10=19)

First Damage (1d8+14=19)
Second Damage (1d8+14=18)
Third Damage (1d8+14=17)

If the ogre goes down before he can act, then he'll go after the last one up the hill.
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 4, 2006)

Seing his companion down, Keldar yells: "Surround him!"
Gripping his spiked chain with determination, Keldar will scream a battle cry and direrects his horse to charge Ogre 6.


OCC: [sblock]
+1 Spiked chain - hit/damage:  28/13(to hit: 1d20+12 (+10 base +2 charge); 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach (can strike adjacent foes))

If some the companions surround the ogre, Keldar should get flanking. If that is the case, 
please add +2 to hit and +6 damage


[sblock]
Rogue:
• Sneak attack +2d6
• trapfinding
• Evasion
• Trap sense +1 
• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 4, 2006)

*Last Round*

Seeing Maor in trouble, Allyra now focuses her attention on the big ogre once more. Another of her summoned creatures is needed to end this battle quickly or at least to give the nasty brute more targets to choose from, which by itself should help her companions in this fight. Riding closer, she invokes the summoning spell again, this time relying on her special training to speed up the spellcasting process. Another black ape appears in the back of the ogre and starts to use his fierce claws against him immediately. Seeing the ogre in front of him fall, Turo scans the battlefield, Maor's horse seems to be dead as he lies with crumbled and broken spine that jets from his dead body, the magical force of Garl flies to intercept the ogre, the axe slams the ogre in the side.
Realizing the immediate threat from Garon, the raging Ogre shouts with a brutish voice (those of you who understand giant hears "Crawl before mighty Gorgol, you rat!") and slams his massive club on Garon, causing Garon's knighty soul nearly  to escape from the body to Arcadia. Despite the massive blow Garon continues his assault on the ogre and brings the Ogre down with perfect slices to the throat, the torso and the belly, the Ogre moans, fall to his knees and crushes on the upsided cart.
Now that the big ogre is dead, Keldar Grips his spiked chain with determination, screams a battle cry and directs his horse to charge the fleeing blind ogre and ends the menace.
Good riddance and thanks to Moradin
Calls Gorash and approach to inspect the dead ogres and Maor's

[sblock=Actions]
Allyra - (Hasted)Ride to K21; Casting Summon Monster III.
Fiendish Ape - L13, flanking Ogre6 with Garon; Attack vs Ogre6 20 Dmg 10
Atesh – (Hasted) Holds the horses, Ready action.
Turo – (Hasted) – Move to M17
Spiritual Battleaxe – move to O14, Attack Ogre6 19, Dmg 11.
Maor – (Hasted) Stabilizing roll [Failed], dmg 1 hp.
Ogre 5 – (Blinded), wanders up the right slope. Dead
Ogre 6 – Full Attack Garon 24/30 Dmg 47. DEAD
Maor's Horse. Dead.
Garon – (Hasted) attack Ogre6 19/18/19 Dmg 54.
Arodan – Ready action.
Keldar – ride to E14, attack Ogre5 28, Dmg 13.

END Of Battle.
I updated the XP in the RG. [/sblock]
[sblock=ooc] I notify again to those who are not looking in the ooc thread, I'm going away to Thailand for two weeks, I will not post during that time, so wait for me and let's hope Devrimk will return during my absence, good game so far, keep on!
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 4, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra moves up to the grim-looking ape, that scans the battlefield for additional enemies.

_“Thanks for your help. You can go now!”_

With those words, the fearsome creature disappears.

_“Ouch, I'm sure that hurt... hope you will be alright. Can someone check on Maor? He is still bleeding! I will check on that one's stuff in the meantime, maybe he left some nice compensations.”_

_That looked worse than it really was in the end... should have saved that last spell,_ Allyra thinks.

Casting another spell (_Detect Magic_), Allyra then concentrates on the fallen foes, to see if they carried any magic, which might be of use to them.

_“We should also check out that fog cloud, maybe there are any survivors of this slaughterfest?”_


----------



## wmasters (Oct 5, 2006)

Turo rushes over to Maor's fallen body, and prays for healing to restore him. As Turo purges the Lesser Restoration from his memory, a white light spreads from his hands over Maor's body, his wounds knitting and healing with Garl Glittergold's blessings (ooc: Lesser Restoration dropped for a Cure Moderate Wounds), healing 11 points. 

When Maor comes around, Turo mutters "It is ok. Rest for a minute or two" as he casts the Lesser Vigor spell (granting Fast Healing 1 for 15 rounds). Afterwards, he will inspect Maor to see if he remains hurt.

With Allyra looking at the corpses with Detect Magic, Turo asks, "What about the fog cloud? Is that magically created?"


----------



## Yair (Oct 5, 2006)

Maor awakenes with a start at Turo's spell. After throwing a confused look about, he realizes his situation. "Thank you, Turo."
"Oh, and thank Garl for me." he smiles meekly. "I think I'll take your advice and rest some". He passes his time looking over the battlefield.

Patting his dead horse, he whispers "Sorry friend, that was rather rash of me, wasn't it?". He listens to Allyra's explanations about the fog cloud while letting Turo's healing sink in. Once it's done, he draws out a wand and heals himself with it further.

OOC: Have fun Roy. 
Maor spends some CLW charges from his wand to heal himself fully.


----------



## Saracor (Oct 6, 2006)

Garon looks over the body of the dead ogre and whinces. He scans the battlefield for more adversaries. Without any in sight, he plants his sword in the ground and drops his shield.
"I'm going to remember that one for a while." He says as he tries to move his shield arm around. "I don't think it's broken but I certainly can't take another one of those hits any time soon"

Looking over at Maor "I'm glad to see that club didn't do you in. I'm sorry I couldn't get to you quicker. Thanks to Allyra for speeding things up a bit as it was."

"We should try to find a way to clear that fog, if possible. I don't enjoy the thought of an encounter in there"


----------



## Thanee (Oct 6, 2006)

*Allyra*

Once she has scanned the ogre's equipment, Allyra concentrates her magical sense onto and into the fog cloud.

_“Even if it was created in a magical fashion, it might not show that now. Conjuration magic is funny that way. While it's magic, it is able to create real things,”_ the wizardess explains, while she moves towards the fog cloud. _“But it's likely, that it does. At least I do not know about a spell, that creates a real fog cloud. And this one doesn't really look like it is all natural.”_


----------



## wmasters (Oct 6, 2006)

Turo listens carefully to Allrya's words. "It looks very strange, certainely. I wonder if perhaps the men attacked by the ogres may have summoned it to hide, and if so, whether there might be survivors.

Seeing that Maor is standing, and appears to be OK, Turo turns his attention elsewhere in the party. "Garon, come, let me see to your wounds" he says. Using one of his pearls of power he recalls his _Lesser Vigor_ and recasts it on Garon, granting Fast Healing 1 for 15 rounds.


----------



## Yair (Oct 8, 2006)

Maor stands and approaches Garon and Turo. "Thank you all, indeed" he says, nodding towards Allyra too. Looking over Garon's wounds, he suggests using his wand to heal him too before exploring the mists further. "Just to be safe.... not that I have a great record at that, lately". He looks gloomily back at his horse.


----------



## wmasters (Oct 9, 2006)

As Garon's wounds begin to close, Turo appreciates the gravity of the wounds. "Conserve your wand Maor, we may yet need that in an emergency." he says. 

Using his talents for healing, he casts out the Remove Paralysis spell learnt for Cure Moderate Wounds, healing a further 18 points, then recalling the Lesser Vigor to his other pearl of power and casting that once more. 

OOC: Sorry, the previous post was posted somewhat in a rush and I didn't see how hurt Garon was! Total healed 48 points (which I think is all of it).


----------



## Thanee (Oct 9, 2006)

*Allyra*

Seeing Turo use his _pearl of power_, Allyra mentions, that she carries a few of those as well, and if needed for the recovery of healing spells, she gladly offers their use up for the gnomish cleric.


----------



## Saracor (Oct 16, 2006)

"Ah, that feels much better. Now we can get on to the matter of finding who these people were and if there is anyone left around here."

Garon refits his shield, cleans his sword and starts to look around for more people or trouble in the area.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 20, 2006)

The fog seems to be naturally and further investigation and help from Gorash the lonesome revealed that there is nothing magical about the fog,
It is quit common to see a fog in the valleys after a rainy day or night.
The dwarf ranger remarks and looks sadly at the dead people.

Looking and inspecting the dead Ogres and the slaughtered caravan people you find out that those are simple merchants, probably from Ket and heading toward their homes in the south as you recognize the bodies of the merchants and guards to be - some pure Baklunish and some mixed Baklunish.
You guess they died in the recent hour as you spot fresh cart trails when you proceed further the road, there are few upsided kegs of water and wine in one cart, the other cart contains long wooly carpets, colorful silk scarfs and tunics and traditionally decorative Baklunish hats.
As for the ogres, they carried great wooden clubs made of Fir trunks and non valuable things. Searching the big one, you find a big brass key and a rusted human ring, too small for his bloated dead fingers.


[sblock=spot checks]
While checking the Ogre that tried to flee up the hill and now lies dead Allyra spot a cave entrance hidden by a large boulder.
[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC] Let it be clear that the fog is all around you, and you can see to a range of 50 ft. diameter.
Now, it seems that Devrimk left us, I'll consider my wicked options, Muhahaha [/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Oct 20, 2006)

Maor spends time exploring the caravan and the Ogre's remains, and searches in a wider radius too to see if he can find anything suspicious. He is looking for any clues as to the Ogre's origins - or of some mount (which he suddenly finds lacking...).

OOC: He casts _detect evil_ as he slowly canvasses the site and soroundings.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 20, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra points towards the cave entrance.

_“Up there, that could be the ogre's base, or home, or something similar. Maybe we should check it out?”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 21, 2006)

Yair said:
			
		

> Maor spends time exploring the caravan and the Ogre's remains, and searches in a wider radius too to see if he can find anything suspicious. He is looking for any clues as to the Ogre's origins - or of some mount (which he suddenly finds lacking...).
> 
> OOC: He casts _detect evil_ as he slowly canvasses the site and soroundings.




Exploring the ogre's remaining Maor finds nothing, but down the hill, among the trees and bushes you find a dead woman, you guess she tried to escape, further down you spot the broken and battered body of a warrior, squeezed by his dead horse.
Up the hill, in the direction of the cave entrance's Allyra found, you can see clearly in the mud the dragging prints of a human body and the rolling prints of a keg.

[sblock=Maor's detect evil]
Now, that the ogres are dead, you feel nothing from the giants
The merchants radiate nothing, but a wave of disturbing and possibly evil thoughts flow from the direction of Atesh, looking at the wizard you see him glancing in a weird manner at the bodies, he didn't notice you.
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 22, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Looking and inspecting the dead Ogres and the slaughtered caravan people you find out that those are simple merchants, probably from Ket and heading toward their homes in the south as you recognize the bodies of the merchants and guards to be - some pure Baklunish and some mixed Baklunish.
> You guess they died in the recent hour as you spot fresh cart trails when you proceed further the road, there are few upsided kegs of water and wine in one cart, the other cart contains long wooly carpets, colorful silk scarfs and tunics and traditionally decorative Baklunish hats.




Looking at the bodies, Kelday says "Poor souls...they surely didn't deserve to die like this. We'll need to bury them, and take a something from each body, to bring to the nearest village, so they can be identified." Pausing ang looking up the hill  "We should do this after we explore the cave. I've heard stories of ogres keeping hostages as livestock, to eat at their convenience. If there are any prisoners in that cave, we need to set them free"  he says, with resolve.


----------



## Yair (Oct 22, 2006)

*Maor, Aasimir Favored Soul*



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Looking at the bodies, Kelday says "Poor souls...they surely didn't deserve to die like this. We'll need to bury them, and take a something from each body, to bring to the nearest village, so they can be identified." Pausing ang looking up the hill  "We should do this after we explore the cave. I've heard stories of ogres keeping hostages as livestock, to eat at their convenience. If there are any prisoners in that cave, we need to set them free"  he says, with resolve.



"Yes" agrees Maor. "Someone dragged a body to there" he points at the muddy marks, heading towards the cave. "Perhaps there are some survivors still alive in there. We should make haste." He glances at Allyra. "Err, not literally."

OOC: Maor keeps to the back of Atesh, providing a "rear guard".


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2006)

*Gorash the lonesome*



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Looking at the bodies, Kelday says "Poor souls...they surely didn't deserve to die like this. We'll need to bury them, and take  something from each body, to bring to the nearest village, so they can be identified." Pausing ang looking up the hill  "We should do this after we explore the cave. I've heard stories of ogres keeping hostages as livestock, to eat at their convenience. If there are any prisoners in that cave, we need to set them free"  he says, with resolve.




My dear warrior
Says Gorash to Keldar
There are no human villages in those mountains, those merchants probably headed to Ket, hundred of leagues to the south west, thus, carrying their stuff is unnecessary and for nothing.
Looking up the hill he loads his crossbow and adds
As for the stories you heard, I can verify them for sure as I saw such prisoners with my own eyes when they where young and sharp.
He guides his horse to a nearby tree and says
Let me keep an eye on the horses while you venture to the cave.


----------



## wmasters (Oct 22, 2006)

Turo heads towards the cave with the group. "I pray that these stories are right, Keldar. If that is the case then maybe it is not to late to help some of the ogres victims."


----------



## Saracor (Oct 23, 2006)

"Well, we should make some mark for their graves and make sure they are laid to rest with respect. As for the cave, it would be best to sort that out first to make sure we are surprised by anything and if someone is still alive in there we can rescue them."

Garon gathers up his items, cleans his sword and shield and puts them back in a ready position. He then starts to make his way towards the cave.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 24, 2006)

*The Ogre's den*

The dragging and rolling prints leads to the entrance of the cave, you slip easily behind the large boulder, on the other side you can spot two kegs and one slaughtered body brought and dragged from the massacre that took place down the slope an hour ago, they were placed next to the entrance for later use you guess, the cave is large enough to hold five Ogres and it take 10 min to explore the ogre's den. bugs and crickets can be heard all around you and the air carries a foul smell.
A crude wooden benches and a table filled with great skin of beer and bags of putrid food (cheese, dried meat) lies in the middle of the cave. 
Scattered across the cave are five piles of leaves and ratty bedding materials.
In a 10' high nook in the back of the cave above the largest pile of sleeping is an old wooden chest.


----------



## wmasters (Oct 24, 2006)

Turo sighs. "Looks like we're too late to save any of the victims," he says, "Still, there's a chest. I'm sure the ogres don't need the contents any more. Keldar, is this your area of expertise?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 24, 2006)

wmasters said:
			
		

> Turo sighs. "Looks like we're too late to save any of the victims," he says, "Still, there's a chest. I'm sure the ogres don't need the contents any more. Keldar, is this your area of expertise?"




"Sorry, I'm a warrior, not a locksmith. I'll be glad to break the chest, if you want" He says, obviously amused.


----------



## Yair (Oct 24, 2006)

Maor grins, but he is disappointed. "I'll be outside" he says, "preparing the bodies for burial". He grabs the remaining body, and carries it outside where he looks for a spade amongst the caravan's ruins.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 25, 2006)

Yair said:
			
		

> Maor grins, but he is disappointed. "I'll be outside" he says, "preparing the bodies for burial". He grabs the remaining body, and carries it outside where he looks for a spade amongst the caravan's ruins.




The ground is muddy and wet, there will be no problem to dig shallow graves for the humans, but it will delay you for an hour or so, as you look around you spot Gorash down the slope on the road, looks like he is not handling well with the horses, it is a funny sight to see him cursing, spitting and trying to hold the reins unsuccessfully, to the right, not far from a big granite boulder you catch a short glimpse of Atesh, he leans over the dead Ogre that fled up hill toward the cave, looks like he is doing something to the corpse, taking organs and place them in his beg … he didn't see you, few seconds pass and he descents and joins Gorash on the road.

Ooc – you found a big brass key on the Ogre, hint hint.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Maybe we should try the key?”_ Allyra suggests with a wink.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 29, 2006)

Trying the big brass key, the chest opens with a loud squeak, inside you find an old leather bag which contains  hundreds of copper coins, but what catches the eye are 20 platinum coins and 6 small jades, on top of the coins lies a weird potion, the liquid inside swirls in rainbow colors.

[sblock=ooc]
I updated the wealth post in the RG, you can split the wealth in the ooc thread or role play it in the IC.
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 30, 2006)

"Help! Oh exalted ones, I require aid! Help me, I pray."

A short, fat man stumbles towards the cave, and falls dazed at the entrance. He is black-haired and, where his face is not streaked with blood, his skin is a golden brown. His eyes, crossed with pain at the moment, are an arresting green. The bloodstained robes he wears are of delicate pastels, violet and yellow, embroidered with fluid symbols in golden thread. He has a turban of sorts on his head, violently askew from the force of the blow which clearly brought him within an inch of his life.

As he kneels at the party's feet, a small, living flame dashes in through the cavern entrance and stands protectively in front of him.


----------



## wmasters (Oct 30, 2006)

Turo's eyes open wide as the chest is opened, the ogres had a fortune gathered here. "I dread to think how many have suffered at the ogres hands so that they can claim this much wealth..." he says. Casting _Detect Magic_ he looks over the treasure, paying particular attention to the potion and to the ogres ring. 

The merchant stumbling in, Turo immediate reaction is to head towards him, to help him up and tend to any wounds he may have. "Are you alright, friend? Are you hurt?". As the fire spirit heads in Turo steps back before he reaches the man, taken aback somewhat by the creature and praying that it is peaceful.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2006)

[sblock=Turo's detect magic]
The ring is not magical, it turns to be a simple rusted silver ring.
The metallic container potion shines with Faint illusion aura, you guess the spell with in related to the Illusion school.
[/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Oct 30, 2006)

Maor is amazed at the man running past him into the cave. Dropping his spade, he runs after him into the cave just in time to catch his performance in front of Turo. He eyes the man with suspicion, and lowers - but does not sheath - his sword. "We've been fooled once by pretending travelers already. Funny how I didn't notice you until you were nearly at the cave."

OOC: Sense Motive on new PC (1d20+6=11).
Well, it seems strange and all


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2006)

The Baklunish slips past Maor as he dig out the graves, calling for help, Maor instincts tell him that the human's crying is real enough, one way or the other he radiates no evil.
Down the slope, you hear Gorash shouts
What's happening? You found a survivor?
Kill him … I meant, don't believe him, it could be a trap!
Calls Atesh to Maor
A disturbing flow of thoughts floods Maor as Atesh calls for precaution


----------



## Thanee (Oct 30, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Hey, what's going on?”_ Allyra asks. _“And who are you, and where did you come from all of a sudden?”_ the wizardess then continues, as she spots the new man on the scene.

Her eyes also curiously scrutinize the small fire elemental. _Interesting..._ she thinks.


----------



## Yair (Oct 30, 2006)

"He... seems to be a survivor" Maor hollers to Atesh and Gorash. Looking at Atesh with a concerned face, he waves him to approach. "Come here already, judge for yourself." Focusing on him approaching, Maor again mumbles in celestial. "Har'e li et hareshasim, avi. Pekach einay".

OOC: Hebrew is celestial enough.   It's "show me the wicked, father. Open my eyes.", for those knowing the lingo.
Maor will try to see whether Atesh is evil, and he'll scan the others too while he's at it. If Atesh won't come, Maor will approach him after scanning the others first.
That leaves him with 4/7 level 1 spells for today.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 30, 2006)

"Zariq, no!"

The little man is speaking to the elemental. He tries to stand and eventually manages it. His eyes are not focussed, and he has difficulty keeping his feet. The fiery creatures moves closer but still stays between the party and the man.

"I am Eliyyad of Ekbir, a humble trader and a dabbler in a little magic."

He starts to bow, then very rapidly decides against it. He retreats a step or two, and leans against the wall of the cavern.

"Zaqir is my familiar - a gift of the Jann to one most unworthy to receive it. Yet we travel together and find blessing in one another's company."

"I was travelling with the caravan when it was attacked. I jumped down to find out what had caused us to stop - a mistake, as I soon found out. Before I could do any more than gape like a foolish camel at the ogre which came charging at me, it swung that tree-trunk it used for a club, and caught me in the side of the head. I remember flying through the air but no more until I woke just a moment ago. I had been flung bodily over an outcrop of boulders - and I suppose that it then forgot about me in the heat of battle."

"Did any of the others survive? Entaril? Or his son? Ah, these foul beasts have ended many a good person's life today!"

After this long speech, Eliyyad sways again, and groans as he slides slowly to the ground.

"Perhaps I might trouble you for a blessing, gentle cleric? At least so that I might uncross my eyes?"


----------



## wmasters (Oct 30, 2006)

Turo nervously approaches the newcomer, wary of the elemental. Assuming that the elemental does not come too close he gives him a thorough check, (Taking 20 on a Heal check: 1d20+4 = 24), to see how badly he is hurt and whether his injuries match up with his story of the attack from the ogres.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 30, 2006)

[sblock=Maor's Detect Evil]
Atesh is no evil by nature, but something happened to him since you came into the mountains, his thoughts are wicked enough to keep you alert, you wonder what he thinks.
As for the others, no one radiates evil, the Baklunish survivor is good hearted
[/sblock]
[sblock=Turo's Heal]
A big bruise and wide hematoma can be seen under the man's garbs, you feel some broken ribs, this man got stroked by a massive weapon, you saw he same injuries on Garon and Maor a moment before you healed them.
[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Oct 31, 2006)

Turo nods having seen his injuries. "Keep that" nodding towards the elemental, "at bay and I'll see to you."

Using his other pearl of power he will recall Lesser Vigor, and cast it on the man, hoping that this will be sufficient to cure his pains. "I fear that yoy have been fortunate compared to your friends from the caravan. I can only hope that they managed to escape, but we saw no sign of survivors."


----------



## Yair (Oct 31, 2006)

"Welcome, Eliyyad". Maor sheaths his sword, finally. "I am afraid we did not arrive in time to aid the others. Once you have recovered, please come back outside - if you can muster the strength, I think they would appreciate someone who knew them to say something on their graves. I'm sorry for putting this on you like this, but we are kinda of in a hurry."

Addressing the others, he adds "Now what? Suerly Eliyyad cannot just stay here, nor can he travel alone back in these dangerous mountains. And we have only been slowed down in our quest."

He ignores the enigma that is Atesh for now, having decided to talk about it with Turo later, in privacy.

OOC: Eliyyad means "hand of (my) god" in Hebrew, BTW, Boddynock - did you know?


----------



## Saracor (Oct 31, 2006)

"I'm sure we can manage to take him along to the next settlement where he perhaps can find a way to get back since we cannot abandon him to these mountains alone." Garon eyes the newcomer with some hesitation but since Maor seems more at ease he will be more accepting.
"I'm sorry we weren't in time to save the others but the ogres seemed rather quick and brutal."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 31, 2006)

*Gorash*

We must proceed
Calls Gorash from the road where he stands, some 200 meter down the slope.
The road goes up and above the mist I guess, so we must hurry, before the night of the dark gods fall upon us.

The burial takes an hour, in the meantime you chit chat with the newcomer, learning the caravan traveled from the Perrenlands, most of the times they were alone on the road, encountering a veteran group of soldiers from Perrenland heading into the mountains with no obvious reason, wild animals, few bands of mountain goblins and 5 days ago they came upon a group on priests and knights from Veluna but except custom greetings and information there were no real conversation.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 31, 2006)

Yair said:
			
		

> OOC: Eliyyad means "hand of (my) god" in Hebrew, BTW, Boddynock - did you know?











*OOC:*



I noted the 'El-' root in passing but didn't stop to ponder the meaning of the whole. Thanks for letting me know. That's cool.


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 31, 2006)

*OOC:*



What's the effect of lesser vigor? And where can I find a description of the spell? Thanks.

Never mind, I found it. What's Turo's caster level? Does it max out the lesser vigor to 15 hp restored?


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 31, 2006)

"Zariq, these are friends. Be calm!"

Eliyyad motions to the fire elemental to step back, and while it doesn't actually nestle against him, still it moves to his side and conforms its flames to the outline of his outstretched arm. This allows Turo to minister to the wounded trader without discomfort.

Unable to touch his familiar, Eliyyad adopts a crooning tone when speaking to Zariq which is much like a caress.

"There, my fiery heart, my brave one, my flame of purity, delight of my eyes. I will be fine. Come, my warrior, my sunburst, all is well."

As the spell takes effect, Eliyyad sighs, and the tight lines of pain soften and disappear from his face and his body. His vision gradually clears, and he looks up in gratitude to Turo before getting to his feet, and making the salaam to him and to the group at large.

"Ah, my thanks, gracious sir. You have saved my life. My head now no longer feels like an overripe melon, split to sate the thirst of a wandering savage of the wastes."

"Thank you, my thanks to you all."

Having taken part in the short funeral and having spoken kind words over the fallen, Eliyyad turns to the others and says, "I would be grateful for your company through these mountains. In exchange, I offer what little service lies in my power. Should you have need of a trader's skills, or of some small fripperies of magic, I would be delighted to begin to repay the merest drop of the ocean of gratitude I owe you."

"But before we leave, I beg you, a moment to remove the stench of my own blood from my clothes."

His fingers move in complex patterns and he intones a short chant, then concentrates. As he does so, the blood fades from his clothes, then, more slowly, from his face and hands. Finally, any standing close to him can catch a whiff of a subtle, exotic scent.

"There. Now I am ready."

[sblock=OOC]Cast Prestidigitation.[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Nov 1, 2006)

[sblock=Lesser Vigor]Lesser Vigor is in the Spell Compendium and Complete Divine (I think - it's one of the Complete series. I'm at work, so can't look it up at the moment). 

Turo's caster level is 6 is the spell does max out, granting Fast Healing 1 for 15 rounds.[/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Nov 1, 2006)

Upon the road, Maor arranges to talk to Turo in relative privacy. Speaking softly while they are some distance from anyone else, he lays out his concerns over Atesh. "I've cast _detect evil_ to examine Eliyyad, as best I can. He was alright - but Atesh wasn't." Giving Turo a grave look he adds "Not evil, not really, but there was something... _off_ there, something not right. It's like he's embroiled in evil thoughts, yet not evil. I have also glimpsed him stealing body parts from the fallen ogres after the last battle - I thought it was for some arcane purpose, but now I don't know. I suspect he might have been possessed by some malevolent spirit."


----------



## wmasters (Nov 2, 2006)

Turo's brow furrows at Maor's words. "This is most disturbing news. This bears further investigation, of course; if some spirit is influencing Atesh then it must be banished, of course."

Turo uses his Detect Evil ability and scans the group, particularly concentrating on Atesh. Assuming that he gets the results Maor describes, Turo will keep a careful eye on Atesh, to see if he acts strangely at all.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 2, 2006)

[sblock=Turo's Detect Evil]
Turo scans the group, looking at each individual for a couple of seconds, concentrating and tries to feel evil and malevolent thoughts.
Nothing radiates from the other party members except Atesh, despite the fact that you can sense that he is not evil by nature and you haven't felt it before, there is something wrong, something changed, he seems to be far and he rides alone in front, from time to time he sends an inspecting glance toward the newcomer and whispers with his raven. Those thoughts are disturbing indeed and a faint taint of evil flows from them.
[/sblock]


----------



## wmasters (Nov 2, 2006)

Turo had hoped that perhaps Maor was mistaken, but knew that it was unlikely that he was. "We must let the others know." he says to Maor. Turo proceeds to try and gradually attract the attention of the rest of the group, trying not to draw any particular attention from Atesh.


----------



## Saracor (Nov 2, 2006)

Garon will move over towards Turo as he makes some sign to see what the problem may be. The event with the ogres has made him a bit more wary of the surroundings and is worried that Turo may have noticed something amiss.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Greetings Eliyyad of Ekbir. I am Allyra and like you a practitioner of the arcane arts,”_ Allyra introduces herself. _“I'm sure your spells can be of help on our journey, but to be fair we have to warn you, that this is a dangerous path we have taken.”_


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 2, 2006)

"Ah, Allyra, you honour my poor glamouring by acknowledging fellowship with me. I am the least of the sons of my mother, and a sore trial to parents who know the puissance of the arcane way. Still, I must follow my star, and the fire within beckons beyond all denying."

"I am no hero - far from it - but having survived the ogre's blow, I might think that my Fate is other than to die by the roadside. So I shall travel with you - because we go in the same direction but also because, as it seems to this poor one, we travel the same journey."

"Where does your road lead, that it is so filled with danger? And what has led you to choose this path?"

Despite his small stature and rounded shape, Eliyyad keeps up with the party, scarcely even breathing heavily. The little flame which is Zariq flits around him, dashing to one side, then to the other, yet never more than twenty paces distant.

[sblock=OOC]Are the party mounted? I didn't make provision for that in setting up the character, but if its going to be easier, Strahd, I can always retrofit him.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra smiles, then says: _“We are seeking a place, old and long forgotten, within these mountains. And we are sure to face many dangers before we find it. So far we did a good job at besting them, so I have hope, that we can succeed in this undertaking. But say, it seems like you have no horse, or your horse has fallen prey to the ogre's appetite. That is not much of a problem, however. Unless you - like our friend Gorash over there - fear horses, that have been called to this plane of existance from another, I can provide you with one to ride. Just give me a moment to collect my thoughts.”_


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 2, 2006)

"I thank you. Indeed, I have no fear of summoned beasts - except the ones with big teeth!"

He laughs, then falls silent and watches Allyra's spellcasting with interest.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra nods, still smiling, but then her smile vanishes, as she begins to concentrate. Not wanting to waste much time, she taps into the resources available to her and fetches the necessary spell from the pool. A few moments pass, then she begins her invocation, after which another horse appears, a strong and enduring steed, strengthened further by her own magic, and with bit and bridle and a riding saddle.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 2, 2006)

"I thank you, again, Allyra. I am still further in your debt. Ah, the heavens witness, it will take me a lifetime to repay your kindnesses to one as lowly as myself!"

Eliyyad mounts, with some difficulty, and then rides alongside Allyra, chatting of this and that. The elemental continues to trot alongside, having no difficulty keeping up.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 3, 2006)

*Night Falls*

[sblock=Mounting status]All are mounted, despite the fact that Maor's horse died in a painful way, Maor now rides with Gorash, Unless Allyra can conjure up another horse. [/sblock]

The muddy road proceeds into the mist and climbs up the low mountain, after an hour or so you leave the mist behind you, even the horses snores happily when the mist holds the ground behind your back, on the left the forested descending slope becomes more and more steep, leaving the mist further down, faint sound of a river can be heard pounding and crushing on a rocky cliffs banks in the bottom of the valley. On the right the slope climbs slowly and the mountain's peak can be seen, it's a low peak compared to the far snowy peaks of the central Yatils, Up in the dark red sky, birds glide on the warm flows of the twilight time probably seeking a wondering snack with sharp eyes.
We'll establish a camp up there
Gorash points to the mountain's peak to the right, the road circles a massive granite cliff and after an hour you reach the top. You arrive to a rocky ledge that reveals an astonishing scene, deep forested slopes and valleys climbs and descent all over, the road can be seen on the ridges ahead, carved into the wooded mountains and goes on from one peak to another, finally disappearing behind a far higher summit, far snowy mountains complete an amazing background.
Garon, Keldar, Maor.
The dwarf calls
Rip down some branches from the trees and find a rotten log for fire, although risky … there is nothing more dangerous from the chilly wind and the animals that fear the fire in this part of the Yatils. This lands is clamied by mountain dwarves, even though Ogres, Goblinoids and other living perils call this lands home.
The others can prepare camp while I'm making dinner.
He claps his hands in delight as he takes out sweet potatoes, mushrooms, olives and turnip cabbage.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra conjures another horse for Maor, after concentrating on a small white pearl she has taken from her pouch.


----------



## Saracor (Nov 3, 2006)

"Right you are, Master Dwarf. A nice warm fire will help us all through the night."
Garon will take care of Arodan and make sure he's settled a bit first and then proceed to help gathering wood for the fire. Once this chore is finished he will set himself to the task of setting up camp, brushing down Arodan and fixing up his armor after the day's battle.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 3, 2006)

"Ah, allow me, my friend. Zariq, come, nestle here - but not all of it, mind you!"

The elemental hops into the prepared fire and it bursts into flame, burning brightly and fiercely.

"Zariq! Enough now."

The twining flames of the elemental's form slowly - reluctantly? - unwreath themselves from the now blazing campfire as Zariq steps away. Seeing that much of the laid wood has, in fact, burned through, Eliyyad tsks and goes off to gather more. On his return he dumps it by the fire, brushes off his hands and proceeds to unpack his gear for the night.

Taking off his backpack, he opens a side flap and says, "Food." Reaching in, he pulls out a fine linen pack, unwraps it and lays it on the ground, the linen forming a convenient cloth to keep the food from being soiled. "Date?" he says brightly, offering a thumb-sized glossy brown fruit to any who would like it.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 4, 2006)

*Night camp*

What is this?!?
Call Gorash in panic and anger.
A fire fiend! Oh .. bless Moradin and the earth itself, another Mage has joined us.
He shouts and points to the elemental, his voice echoes in the mountains around, sending a flock of some kind of birds to the sky.
In the name of the crying stone, do not touch the food, you'll poison it with your spells.
He turns to Atesh.
You too!! you prankster and mischief-maker, what do you hold in your han …
What's that?!!
The grumpy dwarf fall silent, dropping the mushrooms to the ground, you turn your look and see Atesh, standing on the threshold of the rocky ledge, not aware to the fact the dwarf spot him, he holds a bloody organ in his palm, trying to conceal it as mush as he can, looks like a liver or a spleen from the dead Ogre, Atesh's mouth drips with blood and mucous, his eyes are wide open in insanity, realizing you look at him he shouts in craziness.
Yes!!! Finally You caught me you cursed mortals, But his honorable majesty told me in my dreams last night that this is my destiny, I , Atesh the great, has discovered the sickening beauty of Necromantic rituals, I must satisfy my necrophilic needs and I love to eat those who died and extract their last pinch of life.
He points his finger to Eliyyad.
Go ahead, try it, kill the newcomer and eat him, and thy be blessed by the greater of them all, The Reaper!!
Begone mage! You have fallen to the powers of the dark gods.
Calls Gorash.
Twitching his face in agony, he calls
Accept me to your world oh dark god and curse those who are blinded by the disgusting sun and the shining ones, You shall not be forgiven, we shall meet again!!!
He spits on the ground and jumps of the ledge, into the darkness of valley.

The Reaper - Nerull
[sblock=ooc]Now that is a good way to get rid of a character with missing player.[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 4, 2006)

Astounded, Eliyyad stands with his mouth open. Moments pass, and the only sounds to be heard are the crash and slither of Atesh's departing footfalls, and the crackle of the flames.

Then he turns to the others and says, "O exalted ones, should we not go after him?"


----------



## Thanee (Nov 5, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra sits near the fire, motionless and staring towards the spot where Atesh has stood moments before. Then she turns to the others.

_“Did he just jump off that ledge there?”_

She shakes her head and rubs her eyes. Then she takes her orange scarf and throws it into the fire.

A moment later, Allyra stands up and slowly moves over towards the ledge to take a look.


----------



## Yair (Nov 5, 2006)

Maor is as silent and owed as the others. After a time, he joins Allyra on the ledge, looking down at the deep valley below. "I don't see a trace of him" he declares shortly, and shakes his head in dismay. "I knew something was wrong, but didn't suspect it was so... bad." Turning to Turo he adds "We should have acted sooner, and not waited until we could inform all the rest." 

"I don't see any point in jumping off a cliff to join him death. Or to not join him, if he somehow escaped death - I know *I* can't jump off a cliff, but wizards have their ways. No, Eliyyad, I don't think we're going after him."


OOC, A long time ago, to Allyra: Thanks for the horse 

I suppose my Spot check reveals nothing, Spot the fallen Atesh (1d20+2=5)


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 5, 2006)

Yair said:
			
		

> "I don't see any point in jumping off a cliff to join him death. Or to not join him, if he somehow escaped death - I know *I* can't jump off a cliff, but wizards have their ways. No, Eliyyad, I don't think we're going after him."




Looking down the cliff, Keldar says grimly:"Myonly concern is that we'll have yet another undead walking the earth. I am no climber but (looking at the dwarf), is there a way we could get down, to make sure he is indeed dead?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 5, 2006)

*Gorash the lonesome*

Shaking his head and closing his mouth, Gorash joins the other on the ledge and looks down.
That is a long way down, I'm quite sure he became one with the rocks, thorny bushes and trees, my only concern and it should be yours as well is the curse of a dying man. His "we should meet again" words are something to think about, especially if you give your life to the dark one, I say double shift.
The dwarf says and returns back to fire.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 5, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Would be a good idea, anyways, now that we are in more dangerous territory,”_ Allyra says. _“And we are quite enough to handle that.”_

Then she sits down near the fire, but not too close, taking out her spellbook and reading in it for a while. When she is finished, Allyra closes the book and stores it before casting another conjuration, enhanced by a small rod she fetches from her backpack and puts back afterwards. She leads the horse, that appeared to the others and makes sure, that it stays in place.

_“This one will stay long enough, so I do not need to strain myself more than necessary tomorrow.”_

Allyra also touches her silver brooch and concentrates, paying back the spell, she had called for earlier during the day. Then she pulls out another white pearl, concentrates again, and casts one more spell to protect her during the next day.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 5, 2006)

Eliyyad sits again, slowly, though his muscles remain all aquiver in response to Atesh's fateful plunge from the mountain. He meditates on the flames, as if seeking the answer to such inexplicable behaviour in the sinuous, wilful dance of fire.


----------



## Yair (Nov 6, 2006)

Maor nods. "A double shift it is. I'll take the first watch. I'm not feeling sleepy and besides - I have a feeling he'll come back soon if he ever does, if indeed he rises as an undead. And I'd like to be the one to greet him." He smiles grimly.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 6, 2006)

*Atesh is coming back.*

You sit around the warming fire, eating, telling tales and sharing memories of past times. It's seems there is no mood for singing, tension hangs in the air and you can slice it with a knife.
After finishing the meal, while you prepare for sleeping, a loud noise echoes from Gorash, he dropped the iron pot and stands motionless, eyes wide open in terror, he stares at the ledge, you turn your faces to see a frightening sight.
You see Atesh as a spectral figure robed in darkness, he has no visible features except for his red robes and the glowing red pinpoints of his eyes.
Join me to the undeath and serve his highness or face his punishment.
He says with sinister hollow voice.

Pic of the creature 
[sblock=OOC]Post Inits please and first round actions, you can talk to him, fight or wait.
'Nock – post your character in the RG[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 7, 2006)

Eliyyad is appalled to see Atesh so transformed but does not hesitate. Fingers moving in patterned flurries, he chants an arcane formula under his breath, then, with a stabbing motion, launches a fiery beam of light at the abomination which stands before them.
[sblock=OOC]The Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth; Encounter #1; Undead Atesh; Initiative (1d20+6=14)

Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth; Encounter #1; Undead Atesh; Round #1; Casts Scorching Ray (ranged touch attack) (1d20+5=17, 4d6=12)[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Nov 7, 2006)

Garon is shocked to see what Atesh has done but he quickly kicks back into a more defensive mindset for the evening.
"Yes, certainly. Double watches are in order tonight. We can hope that he cannot turn into something more foul this night but we cannot let our guard down." Garon turns to put his things in order for the night "If he does change it may be that he comes after us, perhaps following us. We'll need to be on our guard for some time now in these mountains."

Garons words seem to fall off as the pots drop and the spectre of Atesh appears before him.

"By the Gods...Atesh you are the one punished for your evil deeds."

Garon leaps to his feet, grabs his shield and sword and rushes to get between Atesh and the party, striking at him with his sword.

OCC:
[sblock]
Initiative roll (1d20+1=21)

Garon will move in front of Atesh and strike at him with his sword (if he can reach in one round). Trying to keep him from attacking the others in the group.
He will Power attack for 2:
Sword swing, PA of 2 (1d20+10=18)
Damage if needed:
Longsword dmg (+2 PA) (1d8+9=13)

[/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Nov 7, 2006)

Maor grabs his sword, utters a brief prayer, and calmly approaches the battle.

OOC: Init 19. Casts _bull's strength_ on himself, and approaches to within 20' to be able to strike next round.
If an untrained Knowledge (religion) check of 20 tells him this type of undead can possess he casts _protection from evil_ instead, if not but it has DR x/good he casts _align weapon_; but I don't expect either.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 7, 2006)

*Allyra*

Quite startled from the sight, Allyra is slow to react. When she gets her senses back together, the wizardess immediately moves back a step and hurls a conjured glob of acid against the undead Atesh, seeing that her companions did not waste a second to attack the creature he has become.


OOC: Initiative 3; Casting _Lesser Orb of Acid_ (Ranged Touch Attack 21, Miss Chance results in a miss (if incorporeal), Damage 23 (if not).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 10, 2006)

*Round 1 - Atesh returns!*

An Unnatural Aura engulf Atesh's vaguely form, a wave of cold air flows from his evil sinister figure and flush you like a river. This human gave himself with all his heart to the Reaper … if you only saved his soul earlier, the poor wizard could be rescued from this terrible fate. Quite intimidated, Keldar step forward but hesitate. he holds his chain and ready himself.
Garon leaps to his feet, grabs his shield and sword and rushes to get between Atesh and the party, striking at him with his sword.
Maor grabs his sword, utters a brief prayer, and calmly approaches the battle.
It is time to be punished. 
Moans the spectral figure and sends a long vaguely arm and steals the life force of Garon, the flesh around your arm rots.
Eliyyad is appalled to see Atesh so transformed but does not hesitate. Fingers moving in patterned flurries, he chant an arcane formula under his breath, then, with a stabbing motion, launches a fiery beam of light at the abomination which stands before them.
Praying to his god, Turo asks the precious gem to bless his friends in the battle against the darkness.
Quite startled from the sight, Allyra is slow to react. When she gets her senses back together, the wizardess immediately moves back a step and hurls a conjured glob of acid against the undead Atesh, the globe passes through Atesh, failing to burst the thin line between the material plane and the plane of existence of the creature.

Steve Gorak, Wmasters – I beg thy, oh honorable players, to post more frequently, it's slowing the game, thanks.

[sblock=Actions]
Keldar – move to F4.
Garon – move to I4, Miss chance [pass], Attack Atesh 18, Dmg 13, Fort save [Success]
Maor – move to G6, cast bull's strength, 
Atesh the Undead – fly to H5, touch attack Garon 13, Dmg 3hp.
Eliyyad – move to I8 (to a line of sight), Miss chance [pass], Scorching Ray 17, Dmg 12.
Turo – Cast bless.
Gorash – move to E7, load Crossbow.
Allyra – Orb of Acid, Miss chance [Fail].

Maor – Bull's str. 30 rounds.
Turo – Bless 36 rounds.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map key]
Gray circle - Atesh
yellow circle - Fire
Green circles - Firs
A For Allyra
L for Eliyyad
D - for Gorash the dwarf
the rest as before.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2006)

*Allyra*

Sending another acid sphere on its way against the unnatural creature, Allyra silently curses her lack of concentration, as she misses widely.


OOC: Another _Lesser Orb of Acid_. Miss.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 11, 2006)

Keldar is definitely shocked by the fact that his attack went through the undead. _How do you kill a foe that can't be hit_ he thinks to himself. Taking a deep breath, he strike again.


[sblock]
Keldar will remain where he is and attack using his chain's reach .

+1 Spiked chain (viper): +10 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach 

Init (+3):  8
Attack/damage (+10/+7):  18/9
attack/damage if foe moves inside of threatened area*:  18/12
Note: no sneak damage because foe is undead  


[Sblock]Special Abilities: 
*Rogue:*
	• Sneak attack +2d6
	• trapfinding
	• Evasion
	• Trap sense +1 
	• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Nov 12, 2006)

Maor steps in to melee. "You have chosen badly, Atesh" he says in cold fury as he attempts to strike it, but fails to connect.

OOC: Attack 10, miss chance 15, damage 10. I'm guessing not a hit...   :\


----------



## Saracor (Nov 14, 2006)

Despite the pain of the attack against him, Garon pushes forward with his assault. Hoping to destroy the creature before it can get past him.

OCC:
[sblock]

First attack. PA for 2 (+1 for bless)
Attack #1. PA for 2. (1d20+11=21)
Second attack
Attack #2. PA for 2. (1d20+6=23)

Damage rolls:
Damage rolls (1d8+9=10, 1d8+9=10)
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 14, 2006)

Once again the arcane syllables drip like liquid fire from Eliyyad's lips.

[sblock=OOC]Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth; Encounter #1; Undead Atesh; Round #2; Casts Scorching Ray (ranged touch attack) (1d20+5=12, 4d6=18)

I forgot to add the +1 for Bless and I didn't roll a miss chance.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 16, 2006)

*Round 2*

Keldar was suddenly stricken with painful memories when the undead wizard appeared; *"Yet another that couldn't resist to the dark power of the old one"* he says, as he regains his composure. The pain is suddenly replaced with a surge of anger, as he moves toward the abomination: *"Tell you master that here is no place for him on this world!" * he yells, attacking with his spiked chain, the chain flies in the air but pass through the spectral figure like he wasn't even there.
Despite the pain of the attack against him, Garon pushes forward with his assault. Hoping to destroy the creature before it can get past him, the two blows fail to penetrate the thin line between the creature's existence and your realm.
Maor steps in to melee. *"You have chosen badly, Atesh"* he says in cold fury as he attempts to strike it, but fails to connect.
With red eyes, radiating evil, Atesh turns to Maor and grasp his soul with cold vaguely hand, the cold choking felling spread in Maor's veins but he backs up immediately and saves himself from further fatal damage.
Once again the arcane syllables drip like liquid fire from Eliyyad's lips, trying to be cautious as much as he can, Eliyyad send the ray wide right.
Standing on the edge of the cliff, Gorash aims and shots, but the bolt flies high and disappears in to the darkness of the valley.
Sending another acid sphere on its way against the unnatural creature, Allyra silently curses her lack of concentration, as she misses widely, the Orb strikes the tree in front of her, the acid ricochets backs, causing her to be slightly burned.

[sblock=Actions]
Keldar – move to H4, attack 29, Miss chance [Fail]
Garon – move to I4, attack 21, Miss chance 1 [Fail], attack 23 Miss chance 2 [Fail].
Maor – move to J4, Attack 10. Fort save 19.
Atesh the Undead – touch attack Maor 21, Dmg 2hp.
Eliyyad – move to E4 (to a line of sight), Scorching Ray 12.
Turo – move to F7, Cast Magic weapon on his morning star.
Gorash – move to E3, attack 12.
Allyra – Orb of Acid, Range touch 5 [Fumble]. Dmg 2.

Maor – Bull's str. 29 rounds.
Turo – Bless 35 rounds. +1 to attack and saves.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra needs a little break to collect herself. In the meantime she pulls out one of her white pearls and recalls the first orb spell, hoping that it will be of more use now.

_Why havn't I studied Evocation, then I could use those handy Magic Missiles..._ she thinks.


----------



## Yair (Nov 18, 2006)

Cursing the creature's apparent disregard to all physical attacks, Maor almost despairs of pressing the physical assault. Remembering Goran's first lucky hit, though, and comforted by the effects of Eliyyad's rays, he stands his ground, hoping to at least provide the spellcasters with time to continue their assault.

He strikes again.

OOC: dice say miss chance 4, attack 29, damage 9. Curses on miss chances.
Maor's at 39 hp.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 18, 2006)

Keldar is definitely shocked by the fact that his attack went through the undead. _How do you kill a foe that can't be hit_ he thinks to himself. Taking a deep breath, he strike again.


[sblock]
Keldar will remain where he is and attack using his chain's reach .

+1 Spiked chain (viper): +10 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach 

Init (+3):  8
Attack/damage (+10/+7):  18/9
attack/damage if foe moves inside of threatened area*:  18/12
Note: no sneak damage because foe is undead  


[Sblock]Special Abilities: 
*Rogue:*
	• Sneak attack +2d6
	• trapfinding
	• Evasion
	• Trap sense +1 
	• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock][/sblock]

OCC: Sorry, I screwed up my last post!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 19, 2006)

*Round 3 - End of battle*

Keldar is definitely shocked by the fact that his attack went through the undead. How do you kill a foe that can't be hit he thinks to himself. Taking a deep breath, he strike again.
This time, his magical chain strike true, destroying the spectral figure of Aetsh, the creature moans and vanish without a trace. Silence falls again.
That was something to remember…
Gorash mumbles. 

[sblock=ooc] XP update in the RG, post #3. 
I wonder where is Wmaster …
[/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Nov 20, 2006)

Maor still looks around nervously. "That's it? He's forever gone, so quickly after he was turned?" He quickly casts a spell and carefully scans the environs.

OOC: _detect evil_, sweeping everywhere.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 20, 2006)

Keldar pulls his chain in, and kicks it around, trying to figure out why his first strike went through, and his second hit.

"That settles the matter: I truly hate undead" He says to no-one in particular.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 20, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Gone forever... I surely hope so.”_


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 21, 2006)

Eliyyad clears his throat and looks around at the others.

"Ah, esteemed colleagues, it is truly tragedy to see the fall of a companion who has shared one's salt. I pray that his spirit may finally be at rest, purified by the flame of goodness."

Then he puts his head to one side and says with a wry smile, "Are there any other companions you have lost sight of recently? Or is it safe to sleep here tonight?"


----------



## Saracor (Nov 21, 2006)

Garon checks over his arm after he sheaths his sword.

"I think is all for now, however, who knows what foulness he could have spread before he turned. It is a sad thing that he went so quickly and a lesson to us to be vigilant against evil lest it get into our hearts as well."

He cautiously scans around for more threats and surveys their immediate surroundings. "I think it's best we travel on a bit futher and be away from this place before camping."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 22, 2006)

*The earth's song*

Feeling the surrounding, Maor feels nothing, the evil has vanquished…for now.
Returning to the meal and the camp, you eat quietly, tossing looks to the spot where Atesh appeared, to your comfort nothing happens during the meal and during the night, far away howls of some kind and the blowing wind are the only things you worried about.

*Third Moonday, Coldeven 23/3/600*

You wake up to a gloomy cold day, you pack up your things and make haste from the cursed cliff, this place will be remembered forever and you try to stick the encounter in the back of your minds, leaving it to rot in the past.
Riding along the ridges from one peak to another, every peak is higher than the former, you spot snow covering the ground more frequently, after half a day riding the rocky and forested area around you is covered with snow that reaches the horse's calf.
We'll arrive at dawn to the crossroads. (K20 on the map)
Say Gorash.
After a couple of hours, you begin to hear voices, far loud voices. The wind carries low tone but firm song and music like the moaning of the earth, drums, hums and shouts, it seems to come from behind the snowy ledge overhead.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 22, 2006)

"What say you, friends? Shall we investigate?"

Eliyyad, his curiosity piqued, seems keen to check out the source of the song.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 22, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra conjured another horse for Eliyyad on the morrow, using the one she had summoned to this plane of existance on the evening before for her own. When it's noon, she renews her spell of protection, creating an invisible suit of armor around her delicate figure.

_“That sounds quite friendly, I doubt we will meet enemies there. Yes, let's investigate further.”_


----------



## Saracor (Nov 22, 2006)

"Yes we should check, though caution is still advised. The people of these lands are probably very watchful of strangers and we don't need to anger anyone inadvertantly."


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 23, 2006)

"A wise observation, O warrior of light! When dangers abound, it is sometimes necessary to act first and ask questions later - a situation we would no doubt wish to avoid."


----------



## Yair (Nov 23, 2006)

"The lady at the lake was rather friendly too" Maor grins. "Didn't help us much." He looks at the two arcansists. "Would it be possible for you to summon a small bird to examine who those guys are before we reveal ourselves to them?" Looking down at Eliyyad's fiery spiri, he adds "Or a familiar or something."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 23, 2006)

*Gorash the Lonesome*

These are dwarven war drums! I knew it, we are in the dwarven lands as I said before, but those mountains cousins are too grumpy, they will gave us safe passage but be ready for no tolerance and rude behavior.
With that the lonesome hill dwarf ranger proceeds on the road …


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 23, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> These are dwarven war drums! I knew it, we are in the dwarven lands as I said before, but those mountains cousins are too grumpy, they will gave us safe passage but be ready for no tolerance and rude behavior.
> With that the lonesome hill dwarf ranger proceeds on the road …




With a smirk, Keldar puts on his most innocent face and asks the dwarf: "And what exactly would a dwarf consider rude behavior?".


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 24, 2006)

*Gorash*



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> With a smirk, Keldar puts on his most innocent face and asks the dwarf: "And what exactly would a dwarf consider rude behavior?".



Bah!
Gorash replies.
Just lower your weapons, adore them and we'll be fine, be sure the bolts are already pointed at us, so don't bother to look around.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 24, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Then let's keep our nerves and move on!”_


----------



## Yair (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Then let's keep our nerves and move on!”_



"By all means" adds Maor.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 25, 2006)

*The dwarf Encampment*

[sblock=Keldar and Garon Spot checks]
You barley notice but you spot a slight movement of shadowy figures, could be dwarves behind large rocks and trees down the ridge, from both sides. After a few seconds they disappear from sight and vanish in the darkness of the twilight.
[/sblock]

Gorash leads the way along the road, up ahead, down the right and left slope you see earth colored camouflaged tents. flutter in the wind up above you see several brown and yellow banners, stout Yaks, gathered in a far corner of a big camp, feed themselves with the green grass that grows beneath the snow, a guarded wagon hold a steel cage which few hobgoblins can be seen inside, their screams and shouts swallowed in sound of the mob,  small camp fires scattered around a large bonfire, the smell of grilled pork and broiled beef fills the air, low toned but strong bass song , shouts, hums, cheers and drum's blow  are coming from the throats of aprox. 100 dwarves that sits around the bonfire. It seems to be more wagons carrying ale and spirit than weapon wagons. 8 dwarves make their way toward you, far enough from the camp so a conversation with high voices can be established.

Hail Humans of Far land.
Says in brutish common a sturdy and red haired dwarf with scars and armor that surely seen better days, he nods to Turo, turns to Gorash and says in dwarven
[sblock=Dwarven tongue for those who understands]
State your business Hill one and grant safe passage
Gorash bows slightly from above his horse.
Those are travelers from the aligned human nations who seek adventure, fortune and glory. I guide them to the northern part of the Yatils, we have no requests but safe passage through you lands.
[/sblock]
The mountain dwarf eye you each at a time, from the well armored Garon and Maor to light armored Keldar, he nods slightly to the gnome priest and raise an eyebrow at Allyra and Elliyad.
[sblock=Dwarven tongue for those who understands]
Mages?!
He says and turns to Gorash.
Yes, abyssal summoners, but they mean no harm to the safety of your people, not that anything can threaten you sir. [/sblock]
The dwarf turns his look again to the spell casters but keeps saying to Gorash.
[sblock=Dwarven tongue for those who understands]
They will be watched closely during the night, take care, your night will be safe, if the others except those two wish to trade for food and weapons they are welcome to approach the camp.[/sblock]

Gorash nods to the dwarf.
I thank you kind lieutenant, may the stone it self bless your kind.
He then turns to you when the dwarves turn to leave
If you desire in trading crafts and food with the glorious mountain dwellers you can stay here, except you two.
He says to Elliyad and Allyra and shrugs.
We'll camp along the road, beside the large rock over there. We can sleep well tonight, dwarven eyes will be on guard.
He points to a huge boulder that seems to rest for ages beside the road, the side that face the road is blackened from previous camps.

[sblock=Steve Gorak] I just noticed that you didn't wrought known kanguages in your sheet.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Great, but I'm curious... what are they doing here? Looks like they have gathered a small army here. Maybe there is more trouble ahead, then we were expecting? Also, maybe some of us could gather some news from them...”_ Allyra looks to Turo and Gorash especially.

_“But once again, I'm glad we have you with us, Gorash. I'm just wondering, what is it, that has burned your people so badly, that they show such a great distrust towards mages?”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 26, 2006)

*Gorash the lonesome*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Great, but I'm curious... what are they doing here? Looks like they have gathered a small army here. Maybe there is more trouble ahead, then we were expecting? Also, maybe some of us could gather some news from them...”_ Allyra looks to Turo and Gorash especially.
> 
> _“But once again, I'm glad we have you with us, Gorash. I'm just wondering, what is it, that has burned your people so badly, that they show such a great distrust towards mages?”_




Gorash nods to Allyra and Stops a wandering drunken dwarf.
[sblock=Dwarven tongue for those who understands]
What with the army mate? 
The dwarf look at you with red eyes and stupid smile spreads on his face.
Burp! We're goin to nock the Hob's shorty, Ha haaa.
He takes a swig from his bottle and scatters off.
[/sblock]
It seems they are on the hunt, Hobgoblins hunt.
He says and laughs to himself.
We just don't trust magic lady, arcane is evil by nature, divine is by choice and those dwarves who choose arcane are exiles or cursed Duargers, got it ?!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 26, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Then you are mistaken, arcane magic is one of the most neutral forces in the whole universe. But I guess it would go too far to explain this to you, and considering what is known about dwarven stubbornness, it would be a rather fruitless discussion also, so I will just have to respect your antipathy towards true magic, and your fear about what it is capable of.”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 27, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> [sblock=Steve Gorak] I just noticed that you didn't wrought known kanguages in your sheet.
> [/sblock]




OCC: 



Spoiler



I updated my character sheet. Unless there is something more fitting (and that you recommended), I took Darven and elven as languages. If humans have a host of languages, It may be more appropriate to use those, but I lack familiarity with available options.



Keldar will go to the Dwarven camp to listed to stories, and see if there are interesting deals.
He'll drink some ale, but with moderation (there is no point challenging a drarf to a drinking contest). He'll talk about the encounter with the Ogres, to warn any of his nely found buddies. Essentially, he's scouting for information and just trying to have a good time.


----------



## Yair (Nov 28, 2006)

"This attitude towards arcane magic is not just Dwarven. I find it very foolish. Rest assured that I do not blame Atesh's fall on his arcane arts; I've heared of a fair number of fallen paladins. Arcane magic is a tool, and like a sword can be used for good or evil."

Maor stands with legs spread, his hand casually resting on his sword's hilt, his eyes canvassing the dwarven encampment. "Well, let's put our stuff in for the night, shall we?" He leads his horse  to their alloted location, and unpacks his gear. 

When their camp is set, Maor will take a short trip around the camp, using his _detect evil_ to scan it, the hobgoblins, and the soroundings.

OOC: Cast detect evil


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 28, 2006)

"Fagh! Such an attitude is both short-sighted and foolish in the extreme. By it they deny themselves all benefits of arcane greatness. Still, who am I to criticize our hosts? So long as they are not themselves evil, I will respect their wishes."

Eliyyad grumbles as he turns away, "Still, Zariq, I find their hospitality less than legendary!"

Zariq says nothing - beyond a sizzling crackle as he follows his master to their campsite.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 29, 2006)

*The Mountain Dwarves.*

You prepare your camp and those of you who remain (Allyra, Turo, Elliyad, Gorash, Garon) sit around the fire and enjoy the very tasty food Gorash brought from the dwarves, although the food is a little spicy, it smells good and high quality.

Wandering around the camp, Maor is being driven off from most of the parts, from the big tent of the leader and the lieutenant's tents and the supply wagons.
[sblock=Maor's Detect Evil]
You feel no Evil from the earth dwellers, but waves of evil thoughts can be sensed from the captive Hobgoblins who curse you and spits when you get near.
[/sblock]
Keldar is driven off from the main gathering of dwarves as well, knowing the languages of the stout race your hears learn that they battled Hobgoblins raiders on the way and they are going to raid a local tribe of Hobgoblins that nested somewhere within the mountains to the west.
Private and battle stories, some dwarven Jokes (which you find not amusing at all), jokes on Elves, Giants and goblins (Which are somewhat amusing) and mainly songs who adore themselves.
You drank ale, no one noticed you even took, but they don’t get into conversation with you over the ogres you killed, it just don’t interesting enough.

OOC: If weapons and armor you desire, you can but MW dwarven made weapons and MW armor. And for the right price you can even get rare Adamantine. If you want to buy something, tell me or I'll proceed to the next day.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 29, 2006)

*OOC:*



Strahd, I'd like to commission a MW lantern to act as a 'carry case' for Zariq.

I hadn't given enough thought to just how to transport him in delicate environments (like a fire elemental walking through a field of dry grass), so I figure that an extra sturdy lantern would be good.

I suppose he could fit himself into a standard lantern size, couldn't he?

It'll take virtually all his cash - but I think it would be worth it.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 30, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> OOC: If weapons and armor you desire, you can but MW dwarven made weapons and MW armor. And for the right price you can even get rare Adamantine. If you want to buy something, tell me or I'll proceed to the next day.




OCC: Thanks, but we don;t have enough cash for anything adamantine, and Keldar doesn't need anything the dwarves have.


----------



## Saracor (Nov 30, 2006)

*OOC:*



Garon will content himself with fixing up his armor and weapons, repacking Arodan's saddle and making sure Arodan is ready for more travel. Being in a large encampment such as this allows him a bit more time to get things fixed up since he won't have to worry so much about watches and security in general.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 30, 2006)

Saracor said:
			
		

> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> Garon will content himself with fixing up his armor and weapons, repacking Arodan's saddle and making sure Arodan is ready for more travel. Being in a large encampment such as this allows him a bit more time to get things fixed up since he won't have to worry so much about watches and security in general.




The dwarf Fix you the armor with no charge.

Post will come soon


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 2, 2006)

The night falls, to your surprise the party faded quite early, the dwarves down the road and down the slopes went to sleep, if it was the tiredness, to much alcohol or strict discipline, you will never know.
The night passed quietly, The Dwarven guards patrol the area and silence the captive Hobgoblins which fall silent eventually.
[sblock=ooc]
Turo Heals those who in need of Healing.
I'll give Wmasters a month to show up before I kill Turo in a brutal way.
[/sblock]

*Third Moonday, Coldeven 24/3/600*

You wake up to the sounds of drums and some kind of tuba, the dwarves camp already started to pack, after a quick breakfast of boiled cabbage and beef you continue, over the ridge, the road descends into a small valley where the road splits up to the northeast and the north west, the valley is light forested and covered with snow, his eastern portion, where the right branch leads is blocked by rockslides, Gorash leads you to the other way, to Where the gnome Vale is and to where the northern parts are.
Two days I say
Says the old dwarf and points on the map, I guess we'll arrive here with a slight push on.
He points to the northern crossroad (H17.5 on the Map)
Riding along the snowy and heavy forested crevices, day turns to night and you arrive to the crossroad Gorash talked about, from all around you there is forest, bushes and sound of the wild,, soon the food is on the fire and the camp is ready.
[sblock=Listen & Spot checks]
All – You see nothing, the forest around is too shadowy and the trees are to thick.
Allyra, Eliyyad and Turo – You hear some growls and branches break from the deep forest.
[/sblock]

Shh, I hear something.
Calls Turo, stands and peers into the forest.


----------



## Yair (Dec 3, 2006)

Maor rises, puts his hand on his sword's hilt, and stares at the forest around them. Seeing nothing, he intones a short prayer [smallcaps]Avi, pekach et einay[/smallcaps], and drawing his sword slowly heads a little distance in the direction Turo seems to be looking at.

OOC: casts _detect evil_. Scans the forest as best he can without distancing himself too much from the party.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 4, 2006)

Eliyyad leaps to his feet, his hands moving to the belt at his waist.

"Indeed! Growling and the breaking of branches. Whatever is there is large and likely an animal."

He then utters the words of a short chant, and is quickly surrounded by barely seen, golden flames.









*OOC:*



Casts Mage Armor.


----------



## Saracor (Dec 4, 2006)

Garon stops what he is doing as those around him start to leap up and look around. He looks around and gets to his feet, grabbing for his shield as he does.

"What is it? I see and hear nothing" says Garon as he begins looking towards where the others are interested in. His hand lays on his sword hilt ready to bring it to action.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 4, 2006)

Keldar grips his chain and scans the area.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 4, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra remains sitting near the fireplace for now. _“Most animals are repelled by fire, if it comes here, we will have to worry about something else... let's hope it's just an animal.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 5, 2006)

*The hungry bears*

The sounds of breaking branches followed by big shapes that move slowly out of the thick fauna, from your left you spot two big brown bears and from the right another one, they stop to sniff the air.
The smell of the dwarf's cooking is quite good and now you can see the proof, they stand 15 ft. from you and wait.
Which choice will be on the upper hand in the mammal's brain, the hunger or the fear of fire…

Post your actions …


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 5, 2006)

In a soothing voice, he says to the bears: "I've been hungry in my time too, friends. Take this and let us be" . Keldar will throw a ration at them.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 6, 2006)

Eliyyad is concerned at the appearance of the beasts but sees the wisdom of Keldar's attempt at deflecting attack. Still, he prepares the phrases of an arcane chant in his mind, ready to act at once, should the bears not be satisfied with the rations thrown to them.









*OOC:*



Ready an action to cast Scorching Ray at the first bear which attacks.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 7, 2006)

Throwing the rations seemed to be a wise idea, the bears, not paying attention to you gather the food and scatter away, soon to be one with the forest again, the night pass uneventfully.

*Fourth Godsday, Coldeven 25/3/600*

Packing the camp in the morning Gorash turns to you all
So where are we heading? To the gnome Vale for re supplying or to the dangerous north ?
He points to the north
The Crossroad should be several hundred meters over there.  

XP Updated for the bears.
[sblock=Note for Boddynock]
To write a spoiler box like this one, type the code (sblock) - but with [] instead of ()
and to close it write (/sblock), again with [] instead of ()
to name it just write (sblock=something) like I wrought (sblock=boddynock)
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 7, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra stands up from the fire to pat Keldar on the shoulder. _“Well done. No need to kill those animals, just because they are hungry. Well, unless they insist on picking us as their food, that is.”_


----------



## Yair (Dec 7, 2006)

*Maor, Favored Soul Aasimir*

"Unless Eliyad would like to pursue our quest into the mountains, it would be best to head to gnome's vale and leave him there, no?"


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 7, 2006)

"O esteemed comrades, you have not explained your quest to me, yet already I know you to be honourable people. If you have no objection, I will continue to travel with you. My own trade has been disrupted, since I was counting on introductions from the unfortunate traders who met their demise at the ogres' hands. I am, therefore, all the more free to follow the allure of adventure. If you feel that I can, with my humble talents, be of assistance to you in your quest, then Zariq and I would be honoured to accompany you."

Eliyyad salaams, a slightly comical figure, yet one of persuasive goodwill. Zariq bows in imitation of his master.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 8, 2006)

Yair said:
			
		

> "Unless Eliyad would like to pursue our quest into the mountains, it would be best to head to gnome's vale and leave him there, no?"




"I agree. The gnomes may know a thing or two about our destination"


----------



## Yair (Dec 9, 2006)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> "O esteemed comrades, you have not explained your quest to me, yet already I know you to be honourable people. If you have no objection, I will continue to travel with you. My own trade has been disrupted, since I was counting on introductions from the unfortunate traders who met their demise at the ogres' hands. I am, therefore, all the more free to follow the allure of adventure. If you feel that I can, with my humble talents, be of assistance to you in your quest, then Zariq and I would be honoured to accompany you."
> 
> Eliyyad salaams, a slightly comical figure, yet one of persuasive goodwill. Zariq bows in imitation of his master.



Maor looks sour. "You have proven yourself worthy already, ere we faced the abominable Atesh. But I must worn you that this is a dangerous quest we are on. If you accept that, then I'll be happy to have you aboard." He proceeds to tell him the outline of their quest, although not the details.



> "...The gnomes may know a thing or two about our destination"



"If Eliyad is amenable to join us, I think we should pass that detour. Although short and perhaps valuable as you say, it is best to proceed as fast as possible towards the north, as we agreed. We are, after all, racing against the others - and I would not want our tarriyng leading to someone else recovering the artifacts before we get there."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 10, 2006)

*Gorash*

The Gnome king is wise and trustworthy and we need equipment and food for the north.
replies Gorash.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“That's right, so we should head to the gnomes first, and then continue our journey to the north.”_


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 10, 2006)

"By all means, let us make haste - but it is false wisdom to rush into difficulties unprepared. A brief visit to the Vale of the Gnomes may repay many times over the time taken to tred that road."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 11, 2006)

*The Gate to the gnome Vale*

We'll be another night on the road.
Says Gorash after half a day
It seems quite reasonable, the road to the gnome vale is narrow and looks like someone made it on purpose, the huge boulders and stones narrow the road.
The road descends from the snowy regions to the west, soon to be replaced with green grass and lakes, the Firs make room to Cypress and red spruce.
Camping along one of the lakes, the night passes quietly.

*Fourth Watersday, Coldeven 26/3/600*

Riding in a narrow crevice, the road descends more and more, the cliffs from both sides climb steeply and nest several kinds of wild gliding birds. And then you spot a block on the road, an impressive and very high timber gate, little figures can be spot on the barricades. A loud sound of a bell is coming from the gate area, they spotted you.

[sblock=Importent OOC]
New player – Rhun will be joining us, he'll take over Turo, or another Gnomish Cleric.
Don't be vile, greet him in the OOC thread.   
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2006)

*Allyra*

Allyra makes a friendly gesture of greeting, waving her hands, also to show that she carries no weapons.

_“I would think, that you are best-suited to speak to them, Turo, so we will leave the talking to you for the moment.”_


----------



## Rhun (Dec 13, 2006)

Turo puts heel to his pony, and raises a hand in greeting as Bonzo carries him closer to the barrier. "Hail, kinfolk!" shouts the gnome. "We come in peace, seeking the famed hospitality of the gnome vale!"


----------



## Yair (Dec 13, 2006)

Maor shifts in the saddle. He has been riding and resting on dirt for many days now. A soft bed would be welcome, he just wonders if there would be any for his size.

OOC: Still here.


----------



## Saracor (Dec 13, 2006)

"Would be nice to get some rest somewhere other than the ground. Hopefully these folk are friendly enough to travellers."
Garon makes sure to keep his hand out and away from his weapons and waves in a friendly manner to those on the walls.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 13, 2006)

Eliyyad is more than happy to have Turo act as speaker for the group. If any of the gnomes make eye contact with him, he _salaams_ to them, striving to look like any pleasant, chubby merchant would look - a friend to all, and keen to make their acquaintance.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 13, 2006)

*The Gnome Vale*

Advancing toward the massive gate, Turo raise hand and greet his kin, on the walls another priest focus his eyes on you and the others, his then turns and leave, another gnome approach and speaks from behind the barricade and speaks to Turo.
[sblock=Those who know Gnomish]
I greet you Priest of the Diamond god and your friends, our priest sensed that you are good hearted, thus you shall be permitted to enter our vale to trade and rest.
[/sblock]
The sound of mechanic wheels echoes around and the gate opens to reveal a wooded valley behind it, the valley is actually a caldera, flanked by high cliffs from all around. The caldera at the peak of the volcano was formed after volcanism ceased and the roof of the emptied magma chamber collapsed.
Along the northeastern edge of the valley you spot large ponds, springs and several caves openings, the ground is grassy and you see gnomes herding sheep and goats, there are farms like kennels with small paddocks to hold the herd.  Another gnome approachs and salutes.
Chieftain Ga'Tarolash, at your service.
The mature armored gnome says in rough common and bows.
Let me escort you to the Visitor's Quarters, there you shall grant audience with the Laird, rest and trade, the belly of the mountain holds fine diamonds and other precious metals, all are tradable.
The gnomes leads you to one of the caves, the opening's ceiling is 10 ft' high
For the outsiders
He remarks and smiles while servants light torches along the walls.
It's been a week since we saw humans around
He says as you enter into a large room, filled with carpets and furs, several tapestries hang on the wall representing gnomes working in mines. 
Lie down and rest and enjoy the silence, please do not leave the room unless you go outside to the valley, this place is dangerous for those who are not local, respect the privacy of our clan, we shall treat wounds and fill your stomachs with local beer and food, just asks the servants.
2 servants stand in the corner and wave happily at you.
Our wise Laird will see you later on.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 13, 2006)

Eliyyad makes the _salaam_ to the Chieftain and nods to the servants. He is content to await the Laird's pleasure, asking only for a brazier or some such item for Zariq to rest in.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2006)

Turo bows low to the Chieftain. "We thank you for your hospitality, Chieftain Ga'Tarolash. Our path through the mountains has been filled with peril, and we welcome the chance to rest among such fine people. We will happily await the Laird of the Vale's pleasure."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 15, 2006)

"indeed we thank you"  Keldar says with as much decorum he can muster. "I am suprized you don't see humans more often. I would think that my kind would flock to this hospitable land, to trade and savor your fine brew. Where the previous travellers traders?"

OCC:[sblock] Trying to see if the other travellers are our competition. If they are and since the gnomes let them in, it means that they're likely non-evil, which we need to remember when interacting with them (can't just go and kill good folks...).

Sense Motive (Rog):+7
Diplomacy (Rog): +4 
Bluff (Rog): +7 

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Many thanks. Your hospitality is truely legendary and we will, of course, honor your requests,”_ Allyra says, while taking a look around as they are brought into the visitor's quarters.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2006)

Turo relaxes in the comfortable room provided, sampling the local brew and food. He smiles at his companions. "You may take your rest here, friends. We are quite safe from enemies"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 16, 2006)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "indeed we thank you"  Keldar says with as much decorum he can muster. "I am suprized you don't see humans more often. I would think that my kind would flock to this hospitable land, to trade and savor your fine brew. Where the previous travellers traders?"




They were like him
Says chieftain Ga'Tarolash before he turns to leave and points to Eliyyad
Arcane wielders, Baklunish men, covered with robes, but evil in nature, I remember I was on the walls that day, they wasn't happy when we didn't let them come inside, so they turned away, cursing our people, not like you, you are nice and good, thus you shall be served and enjoy the gnomish hospitability.
It will take time, the Laird will see you in the evening, and in the meantime, traders will come to see what you have and healers will come to treat your wounds.

******************************

If anyone is hurt, healers will cure him freely, unless you want to pay a coin of silver or copper as a donation.
As for Trading, the gnomes offer the following:
*Artifacts for sell:* Mostly Jewels with gems and diamonds, Tin lamp for Eliyyad (5 silver), small gnome sized clothes.
*Weapons and armor for sell:* Short swords, spears, polearms, arrows (All are small sized, 0.5 of orginal PHB price), All kinds of armor (small size 0.5 of orginal PHB price).
*Magic Items:* man sized Heavy wooden shield +1 (930 gp), man sized suit of chainmail +1 (1100 gp), 1 potion of reduce person (220 gp), scroll of Raise Dead (5000 gp), Ring of Climbing (2150 gp), Identify items by the gnomes costs 75, pearls for Identify spells cost 65 over here.
*Spells to be copied to Spellbook:* Color spray (15 gp), Obscuring mist (22 gp)

If there is something that you want that is not on the list above just ask by roleplaying it and the gnomes will answer.


----------



## Yair (Dec 17, 2006)

Maor relaxes in the room, removing his breastplate to remain with the padding shirt below. Even as he relaxes he shakes his head in dismay. "Already the Blacklunish sorcerers outpace us. Oh well, there is nothing to be done about this now. Let us enjoy this respite."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 17, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“We could buy a pearl or three, in case we come along something magical we would like to know more about without having to go back to the settlement first. I am able to discern the nature of magical items, but those pearls are needed in the spell. And the price is quite good.”_


----------



## Yair (Dec 17, 2006)

"Certainly" replies Maor, "I think we got some gems and stuff from the ogre's cave, no? Use that to barter for some pearls, sure."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 19, 2006)

*The Audience Room*

Noon turns to evening and the hours pass peacefully, the gnomish merchants of the vale are honorable, kind, trusted and chip. Children pop out to see the strangers and scattered by the servants away, just to pop again and flee again.

The Laird will see you now.
Says a small gnome female, a cleric of Glittergold, and leads you around a stone wall to a big 10 ft. high (In gnomish standards) hall, she goes to stand beside the Laird who sit upon an impressive carved stalagmite chair, he is an old gnome with thick beard , a gnome wizard stands to his right, gnome guards armored with polearms and shiny armor stands all around.
The Laird smiles and raises his hand
Laird Gwaylar the wise I am, I greet those who are pure hearted and regard themselves as our allies and friends
He says and takes a swig from his bottle
Tell me …who you are and what news you bring from the human lands and the southern Yatils, and I'll share my knowledge.

Gorash the lonesome is my name, scout and a ranger of the Yatils and Lorridges.
Says the dwarf and bows.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 19, 2006)

*Turo*

Turo moves forward, offering the gnome Laird a low bow. "I am Turo Beremwocket, Oracle of Garl Glittergold. We thank you for your hospitality, Laird Gwylar."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 19, 2006)

Kelteror bows his head at the elder-gnome: "I am Kelteror the Shrike, and I thank you for your hospitality. We must keep our mission to ourselves, kind lord, for we race against the servants of the old one. It is likely the man-folks you saw last week are those we must outpace."


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 20, 2006)

Eliyyad steps forward and bows low, making the _salaam_, sweeping his arm wide in an extravagant gesture of homage. Zariq stands on tiptoe and raises his arms above his head, then lowers them in a flaming arc to his sides.

"I am Eliyyad of Ekbir, O Most Exalted, a simple merchant and conjurer of the City of Gold. I thank you for your hospitality and for the acceptance that you have afforded to my noble companions and my own humble self."

He then goes on to share his observations of the political scene as he has observed it in his travels, finishing up by saying, "... and still such harmony and welcome as we have here been afforded is little in evidence in the wider world."

[sblock=OOC]Diplomacy +7[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Dec 20, 2006)

Garon will bow and salute the Laird.

"My Lord, I am Garon Shieldsforth, in the service of his majesty, King Belvor the IV of Furyondy. As my companions have stated, we are on a mission against evil and welcome and appreciate your gracious hospitality."


----------



## Yair (Dec 20, 2006)

"Maor of the Sword, scion of Heironeous" Maor bows. "As the others have said, I am afraid we cannot divulge our mission. But I assure you it is in the service of good, and in opposition to the machinations of Iuz."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 21, 2006)

*Laird Gwaylar*

The old one you say
The Laird says with surprise, whispers, curses and voices arise from the gnomes around.
Curse upon his demonic soul I say
He calls and the gnomes around starts to cheers happily, the cheers climb to higher tones when servants begin to serve small cups of ale to everyone.
Who ever oppose evil is considered our friend, especially those who destroy brute ogres and wicked goblins.
Yeah! Wicked, evil, and puny goblins! 
Cheer the audience around and raise toast among them selves.
What is that you need, ask me, Gwalyar the wise knows … almost everything and can help you in your adventure, but first I must warn you, if to the north your feet head, you must use precautions, rumors speaks of a blue dragon that nestled over there, guarding the road and terrorizing the caravans from the Perrenlands to the Yatils and vice versa.
The gnomes around become silence immediately and gather around you to hear your request from their beloved leader.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 23, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“And I am Allyra, conjurer and student of the arcane, and member of the Arcane Order in Greyhawk. Please excuse my late arrival,”_ Allyra says as she rushes in, a minute after the others, slowing down in their midst with a bow towards the gnomish elder.

When the attention has left her, she whispers to her companions: _“I managed to figure out what this rainbow-colored potion is good for, but I will tell you more about it after the audience.”_


----------



## Thanee (Dec 23, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“What we seek is information from those who know more about these lands. Information, that will aid us in our quest and help us to find and defeat the forces of the old one! We came here in the hopes, that you can provide us with such information.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 24, 2006)

*Laird Gwaylar*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> _“What we seek is information from those who know more about these lands. Information, that will aid us in our quest and help us to find and defeat the forces of the old one! We came here in the hopes, that you can provide us with such information.”_




Laird Gwaylar smiles while glancing to Allyra.
You know that information costs, tell me what you need to know and I'll price it.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 24, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“But of course. We have a map of the region. Anything you can tell us about the places we plan to visit would be helpful.”_


----------



## Yair (Dec 24, 2006)

"Information about any, ehem, other parties sniffing about would be useful too" Maor adds. Leaning over to Allyra's side he adds softly "... although I'm not sure how you're expecting to pay the good lord".


----------



## Thanee (Dec 24, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“Well, that depends on what he asks for it...”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 25, 2006)

I have a deal for you.
I'll award you with a magical item and reveal any information about this map …
He says and glances at your map.
If you help our community by destroying the something that killed our miners in the lower underground quarry, the reason I say something is because something black took residence in the lower mines, since then we cannot mine the area, 6 people of our community perished while trying to defeat the something, what say you ?


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 25, 2006)

Eliyyad looks up in interest when the Laird mentions the creature which has invaded the mines.

"O high and mighty, tell us more of this creature. What have your people seen?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 25, 2006)

It came from the abyss !!
Shout one of the gnomes from the back.
Yeah, A demon!!  No!! An aberration!!  Yes!!,  No !!
The Laird raise is hand to silence the stormy gnomes
The earth bleeds, black blood cover the lower mines
Say the wizard that stands beside the Laird.
It is some kind of sticky fluid, very dangerous.
And ..
Says the female cleric on the other side
Beware of his touch, I'm still taking care off a wounded survivor,  acid burns cover his whole body.


----------



## Yair (Dec 26, 2006)

Maor shifts uncomfortably. _Delays on top of delays. Handling this menace is not our priority._ He glares at Allyra. _Payment indeed._ Address the laird, he asks to consult with his peers. "These are dark times indeed. Allow us to talk over this for a moment, please?"

Gathering his allies to a huddle of sorts, he spews in irritation. "We can't afford to delay, nor spend our strength, on this folly. The gnomes will have to take care of themselves. More lives would be lost if the Evil One's servants aren't stopped than there are in ten such valleys, we can't risk it. I say we turn him down. We will have to do without his advice, if he sells it at such a price."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 26, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“That does, indeed, sound terrible. However, we are in a great hurry, and surely you do not want to have the minions of the old one roam these mountains even longer, much less succeed in their vile task. We must stop them, before it is too late.”_

_“What would you say about this proposal, Laird Gwaylar. Surely, you realize, that we are honest in our ambition and our word. We can assure you, that once we have finished this task set before us, we will return here and pay the prize for your help, by defeating this terrible beast. But we need your help now, and we cannot risk the delay caused by such an undertaking. What do you say?”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 26, 2006)

*The Laird*

[sblock=Allyra's Diplomacy check]
Success
[/sblock]
Measuring your words and honesty, the Laird engage in a small silent talk with the wizard and the cleric, then with a smile he address.
The good shall prevail and the darkness should be vanquished, but everything has it time, I accept your offer, the mines will be closed and barred and we shall wait for your second arrival.
He raises his cup and salutes
You are people of word, that is why a priest of the shining diamond travels with ya and although he is not from our clan he is deeply respected.
He bows slightly towards Turo and continues.
Show me the map and consult my wisdom.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 26, 2006)

Turo returns the bow. "Thank you, Laird Gwylar."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 29, 2006)

*Laird Gwylar*

Hmmmm, yyyyes, hmmm.
The laird thinks and nods as he takes the map and inspect it closely, pointing his chubby finger he says.
The blue wyrm guard the northern passage to the Perrenlands over here somewhere.
He points to #4 on the map, moving his finger to the right he taps several times on #5, 
The man with no identity lives over there, some say he is a lunatic and mad but extremely wise.
Moving to #6 the gnome shrugs.
I have no idea what lies in this treacherous region.
he then looks to the middle region of the Yatils
Hmm, bah, do not go to that place
he says and points to #2 on the map.
wild humans live over here, crazy filthy humans.  
Pointing slightly to the right at #3 he says in aversion tone. 
Land of Giants.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 29, 2006)

Eliyyad strokes his chin and says, "Indeed, Gracious One, it is a dangerous world we live in. All the more reason for those good in heart to seek great deeds to do! We thank you for your wisdom."


----------



## Yair (Dec 31, 2006)

Maor doesn't seem too content with the information. 
"For how long has the dragon frequented the northern passages? How old is it?
And what can you tell us of the humans and giants? I know nothing of them."

_Either the dragon or the unknown middle, in all likelihood_ Maor muses. _The humans or giants would have probably discovered the items and made use of them. Although if the man is crazy.... perhaps he guards the items._


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 31, 2006)

Several years ago
Reply the Laird.
Although he was last seen a year ago, probably it has just awakened from a long nap.
He giggles and continues
Reports are saying the dragon just began to use his ability to use the arcane power so I assume he passed his younger years.
As for the humans who live to the north, they are some kind of a tribe, using stones and sticks as weapons and tools, do no bother to look for adventure over there, as for the giants.
He says and changes to a more cautious tongue.
Deal with them carefully but I recommend not dealing with them at all.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 31, 2006)

*Allyra*

_“I won't ask about the giants, your kin does not seem to have the best relations with them, but when we would plan to approach the human tribes peacefully, what would you suggest? What do they value? What do they despise? Do you know anything about that?”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“I won't ask about the giants, your kin does not seem to have the best relations with them, but when we would plan to approach the human tribes peacefully, what would you suggest? What do they value? What do they despise? Do you know anything about that?”_



Approach the human tribes?! Bah 
He says with a despised tone
I'll be surprised if they'll understand your language, not to speak about attacking you first, they are savage, backwards and wild humans, like a pack of wolves.
Growl first then inspect, leave them alone.
He says with a firm voice.
They value nothing, you'll find only blood over there, innocent blood shall be spilled because of human's ignorance.


----------



## Saracor (Jan 2, 2007)

Garon puzzles over the map and the new information.

"It would seem that if we trek either towards the humans or the giants we would be wary of a fight against either. I doubt it we could easily sneak past them. Perhaps this hermit might have some useful information for us? Even if he is mad there could be gleams of truth in what he says. I think I would prefer that over dealing with a dragon."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 4, 2007)

*Gorash the lonesome*

Yes, let us not deal with the dragon, unless the place you are looking for is the dragon's lair.
Says Gorash.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 4, 2007)

Turo nods his head in agreement. "Yes, I think the dragon should be our last resort. Dragons are notoriously tricky foes."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 4, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Agreed, the hermit sounds like our best bet.”_


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 5, 2007)

Not having a better notion, Eliyyad simply smiles quizzically and bows his head, spreading his arms, palms upward, with his elbows at his sides.


----------



## Yair (Jan 7, 2007)

"The hermit then" Maor concurs.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 7, 2007)

"Let us rest for the night, and we leave at dawn"


----------



## Thanee (Jan 7, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Yes, let's do just that. Oh, and about the potion we have found. I didn't want to sidetrack the quite productive discussion with the Laird. It's a useful little flask we got there. The liquid allows one to change colors, which could be used to effectively hide like a chameleon, and for quite some time, too. A careful estimation led me to believe, that it can be used seven times for about one hour each.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 7, 2007)

The audience turns to a local beer and ale party, with music, dancing, singing and most important plenty of fresh, boiled, toasted and broiled food.
Acrobats, jugglers and others mad gnomes performed for a couple hours and all enjoyed.
Several hours later the party fades and a goodnight sleep rest upon you all, if someone thought he'll party in the middle of the Yatils several weeks ago people would say he was madder than the crazy wizard Zagyg.

*Fourth Earthday, Coldeven 27/3/600* 

Night turns to Morning and you pack your equipment, esorting you to the gate the laird didn't forget to mention 10 times the fact that you promised to return and vanquish the black evil demon from the mines, bidding you farwell with the shouts of dozens of kids around you leave behind you the grassy caldera known as the gnome vale.
Pelor smiles today, a warm sun welcomes you and shine most of the day, the narrow trail is dry and easy the travel back to the snowy areas, the steeds seemed to rest and eat well during your stay and the outcome is fruitful. The journey is quick and by nightfall you camp at the spot where the trail to the gnome vale meets the main snowy road that cuts the Yatils. 

*Fourth Freeday, Coldeven 28/3/600 - End othe month*

Night pass quietly and you feast on the delicious delicates Gorash brought from the little folk.
The road climbs down into a deep wide crevice, flanked by tall granite cliffs where birds nest in small niches. A raging river and small waterfalls lies to the left of the road, the air is misted and the sun struggles to penetrate to the deep of the crevice, up above cirrus clouds dot the blue sky.
Day turns to afternoon as Gorash stops the convoy.
Smoke
he says and sniffs the air
A camp, over there, between the old fishing huts.
He points forward, there are several abandoned fishing huts along the way, crumpled and burned, among them you see several figures. It's hard to tell from 900 ft. up the crevice, But it seems the figures spotted you too as they move and take positions along the boulders and stones, several horses can be seen ties to the cliff.
Gorash turns his look and waits for instructions.


----------



## Yair (Jan 10, 2007)

Maor spouts a few profanities in Celestial that would make an angel blush. He turns to the others. "Did anyone get a good look at these people? 

I suggest we advance in cover until we can get an inkling of who they are. Surprise is gone, we should try to parlay."

Taking cover as best he can, Maor dismounts and prepares to creep towards the encampment. He intends to approach to within shouting distance, sneaking from one boulder to the other if he can, and then see if this encounter can be resolved by talking. Or, as the case may be, shouting.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 11, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Yes, they have seen us. We should approach carefully, we do not know whether they are friends or enemies,”_ Allyra agrees.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2007)

Turo looks toward the distance camp, squinting his eyes. "They camp in the open. They are obviously not concerned about being spotted. Perhaps they are friendly."


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 11, 2007)

"It is always wisdom to be prepared," says Eliyyad, moving through the practised forms of the spell which encases him in flame-licked armour.

[sblock=Spells]Mage Armor - 6 hours duration

Spell slots left (0/1/2/3): 6/6/6/4[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 11, 2007)

"Lets walk up to the range of a bow and see who they are; no need to assume that they are hostile unless they attack"

Keldar guides his horse forward, raising his hands as a greeting.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 12, 2007)

*The Ketties*

You are in a wide crevice, half of it is a roaring river that is around 10-15 ft. lower than the ground where you travel, the ground is made of a granite stone, high cliffs flank the crevice (~ 90 to 120 ft. high), the ground is covered with rocks and boulders of various sizes, some are dog sized and very few are broad as an ox and tall as a human.
The ruined wooden huts are about 900 ft. from you.
The road is wide enough for a merchant caravan to pass in a column. 
You count six figures, two of them advance forward with weapons drawn, the other four take places behind the huts and the boulders. they are still very far.

Stop!!  …top…top   
the shouts of one of the humans echoes along the crevice
Or risk dying! ...ying …ying. 
We suggest you back your trail …ail   ...ail  
And return to your puny leaders ..ers …ers, in cursed Furyondy! ..ondy  …ondy. 
It seems those are the Ketties the gnomes talked about as you can't spot any Minotaur, and the speaker is not a Cleric of Hextor. they are Baklunish and it is well known that Ketties are enemies of Furyondians. Your orders were strictly, vanquish any threat cause the treacherous Ketties are vile and wicked and their people know how to master the arcane power to their best quality.

We are not in combat mode until I see it fit to start one, so do whatever preparations you want but know that the other side is doing it also.
(I attached an Excel made map of the 900 ft.!!!, the players are at the bottom of the map. (row #180)
[sblock=Map Legend]
Each square is 5 ft.
The gray circles are rocks.
The Orange Triangles represent low waterfalls. (~ 4ft. high)
The brown squares are the ruined fishing huts.
Green circles are fauna – bushes and goat sized trees.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Movement and range]
Light Horse and Light Warhorse – speed 60 ft. , Run(X3) 180ft. per round.
Bonzo the Pony – speed 40 ft. , Run(X3) 120 ft. per round.
Bows range is +/- 100 ft.
Nore that some spells are medium and long ranged.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 12, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“They don't seem to welcome us with open arms,”_ Allyra comments. _“I wonder how they figured, that we must be from Furyondy. Guess there's not so much choice considering the direction we're heading to. Anyways, I'm not from Furyondy and these are not my enemies. But if they are asking for it, I will gladly grant them their wish.”_

If the others are closing the distance, Allyra will do so as well, but she hesitates doing the first step, seeing herself as more of a neutral faction in this particular conflict, even though she is here under the request of the kingdom of Furyondy.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2007)

Turo shakes his head, a grim look upon the gnome's craggy features. "Well, I'm not one to advocate a fight against folk that are not of an evil nature, but it seems we have a problem. We need to continue on in this direction, and these people seek to bar our way. If this, indeed, is our path, than let me take a moment to cast a spell or two."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 14, 2007)

Keldar shouts: "Let us pass. We have no intention of having you meet your gods. If you try to stop us, you will."

This is Keldar's last shot at avoiding violence. He readies his bow, keeming his chain within reach. He says "if our casters don't have a trick up their sleeves, I'm afraid we'll have to fight them"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 16, 2007)

*In the name of Saracor – as no post are coming from him.*

I'll lead, Maor ride with me.
Says Garon and adjust his armor and weapons
We must proceed, in the name of his majesty and the holy cause of the land.
Wizards, prepare yourselves.
Say the grumpy dwarf.
The Ketties are tricky and will use non respectful strategies.

You travel another 100 ft. towards the huts and the Ketties.
The two fighters up ahead begin to bump weapon on shield and armor as inviting you to the battle they untie two horses and mount.
One of the humans in the back reveal himself as a wizard as he levitates himself up the steep cliff without the help of a rope or a ladder, the mage reaches to the top and vanish behind the line of sight. last seen in (E10)
Another human, again a wizard advance an stands before the fighter, for all of you to see he vanish from sight. last seen in (K18)


[sblock=Rhun] you wrought Turo cast a spell or two, what spells?
know that it will take time to arrive to the Ketties, so short duration spells will fade
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2007)

[sblock=Strahd]

How long will it take to reach the Ketties?

[/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Jan 16, 2007)

"It doesn't seem like words will resolve this issue". Maor casts _protection from evil_ and then rides forward with Garon. "Too hasty" he admonishes him. "I wish to summon more allies before I join the battle in person, delay them!".

OOC: I assume that given Garon's "command" Maor didn't fully dismount. I need time to cast summon-monster and buff spells, but we'll see how the battle unfolds.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 16, 2007)

OK, I going to enter combat mode with rounds.
Riding with horses to meet the Ketties is 180 ft. per second.
You are about ~800 ft. (just check the map, 1 square is 5ft.)
Cast spells as you wish and prepare.
check out the spoiler box in the previuos post - there is a spoiler box - Range and movement.
The Initiative order is:
Eliyyad
Hrapp
Keldar
Aharif
Allyra 
Gorash 
Maor 
Turo
Saddam
Mustafa
Fatiha
Garon


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 17, 2007)

[sblock=OOC]Strahd, I make it 680 ft from Eliyadd to the invisible mage. Therefore, if he moves his full speed (30 ft) to L148, he will be 650 ft from the mage and his fireball - yes, he is going to cast Fireball - will detonate 10 ft this side of the enemy. Since its area of effect is a 20 ft radius spread, it should catch him.[/sblock]
Eliyyad shakes his head and says to Zariq, "You see, little one, how pride comes before a fall. Had he not made a point of drawing attention to himself, he would not have got ... burnt."

The sorcerer's fingers have been digging into his spell pouch as he speaks, and at the last word he flicks a small, smelly ball towards the spot where the enemy mage stood, accompanying it with a rapid flourish of his fingers and a single, sharp syllable like the screech of suddenly melting glass. The resultant magical energy flies swiftly and surely to a point of blossoming flame just in front of his opponent. The _fwump_ of its explosion reaches the party a split second after they see it, then is magnified in opposing echoes.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 17, 2007)

*Allyra*

With the hostilities openly declared, there was no peaceful way out of this conflict now. Going through her options, Allyra decides to get closer for now and directs her horse towards the Ketties' camp, while she creates a protective _shield_ around her.


OOC: Casting _Shield_ while riding closer (horse: Double Move 120 ft. to G131), staying away from other party members to avoid making a tasty area effect target.


----------



## Saracor (Jan 17, 2007)

"We'll have to ride them down at this point and hope not to get shot out of the saddle." Garon exclaims as he spurs Arodan into position.
"I'll try to draw them out to me, keep up and then get a good line on them when you are in range" he'll shout back to the group behind him and charges down the road.

"FOR KING AND COUNTRY! FURYONDY!"

Garon will draw his sword, set his shield and charge down the road with Arodan, keeping full speed up until he is within about 200' of the lead member of the group.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 17, 2007)

" So it begins" Keldar will ride closer to the ennemi, and fire a couple of arrows at the most exposed foes (likely A or H). He's aware that the chances of success are slim, but just in case he gets lucky...

Then, he grabs his chain and charges A or H, whichever is already engaged. His goal is to remain 10 ft away and to flank.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 18, 2007)

Turo begins his spellcasting, preparing himself for battle.



*OOC: Cast magic weapon and shield of faith.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 21, 2007)

*Round 1*

With a perfectly like a catapult ranged attack, a ball of fire springs from the hand of Eliyyad and explodes several meters from where the wizard just vanished, the screams of the wizard echoes all around the crevice to understand that was a painful hit.
The wizards at the back cast spells on the two warriors, one of them shouts in bravery and begin to charge you, the other grows in size and begin to ride also to meet Garon, Maor and Keldar.
The invisible wizard and the one that levitated to the cliff are nowhere to be seen, the other two are taking cover behind the huts.

[sblock=Actions] 
Eliyyad – Move to L148, cast Fireball to K21, 20 Dmg(10 half)
Hrapp – Ref [Success], cast a spell, no where to be seen, last seen E10.
Keldar – Ride to J120. (Out of Range for arrows)
Aharif – Ready action, Enlarged, Ride to L48.
Allyra – Ride to J131, Cast Shield.
Gorash – Ride to J129. 
Maor – Ride to L115. (I assumed you cast Protection from Evil in the previous round)
Turo – Ride to K132, cast Magic Weapon. (I assumed you cast Shield of Faith in the previous round)
Saddam – No where to be seen, last seen (K18)
Mustafa – Ready action, Ride to J52.
Fatiha – Cast a spell.
Iosuf – cast a spell.
Garon – Ride to K115.
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 21, 2007)

Keldar keeps riding forward with the melee warriors. He'll shoot an arrow when within range. The second this becomes too dangerous for his companions, he grab his spiked chain and go for a foe that doesn't have reach.


----------



## Yair (Jan 22, 2007)

Maor concentrates on his spellcasting amidst the gallop.

OOC: Maor casts _bull's strength_ as he continues to ride forward. (If he'll have time he'll cast _protection from evil_ on G too, riding closer to him to touch him, before moving further to engage the closest foe.)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2007)

Turo urges Bonzo ahead, trying to keep up with the larger warhorses. He holds his morningstar ready and his foe comes closer and closer.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 22, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra keeps up with the others, riding towards the opposition, while she contemplates about a battle plan.


OOC: Ride to L110.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 23, 2007)

Eliyyad strides forward, his fingers moving in intricate, stabbing motions as he whistles long, drawn-out syllables in an arcane tongue. He summons a seething line of flame, this time targetting the left-hand rider approaching them.

[sblock=OOC]Move to K142. Cast Scorching Ray, attacking M at L115. Ranged touch attack +5. Damage 4d6.

Strahd, any chance you could show the enemy as a different colour to the party?[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Jan 23, 2007)

Garon contiunes to push Arodan to meet the oncoming charge, wanting to keep the riders away from the other party members.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 24, 2007)

*Round 2 - Battle the Ketties.*

Continuing the intense riding toward the enemy, the enemy keeps riding to you, while way up in the back of the two sides the slower figures of your party and the Ketties strides to advance as much as they can on foot and ponies. Garon and Maor lead the way, up front, the two Ketties fighters comes to an halt with their horses, one takes cover behind a large boulder and draws a long bow, the other stops beside him and waits.
Up on the cliff, the bright colors of the wizard's robes appear, he stands on the threshold of the cliff and calls loudly words of arcane power, from the tip of his fingers flies a ball of fire and explodes in the open space between the three warriors of your party. Waves of burning heat scorch your skin and horses, Arodan snarls in pain but continue, the horses who carry Keldar and Maor cry with pain but being war horses they withstand it. 

[sblock=ooc] 
Eliyyad – Move to K142.
Hrapp – No where to be seen, last seen E10.
Keldar – Ride to J96. (Out of Range for arrows), Ref vs. fireball [Success], Dmg 0 (Evasion), Keldar's Horse [Fail], dmg 20.
Aharif – Ride to H66, takes cover behind large boulder.
Allyra – Ride to L110.
Gorash – Ride to H111. 
Maor – Ride to L91, concentrate check [Success], casts Bull str. Ref vs. fireball [Fail], Dmg 10, Maor's Horse [Fail], dmg 20.
Turo – Ride to K112.
Saddam – Ready action, move to F30 (120 ft. high on the cliff), Fireball to K94
Mustafa – Ride to K67.
Fatiha – Run to G24.
Iosuf – Run to I28.
Garon – Ride to J91. Ref vs. fireball [Sucess], Dmg 10, Arodan [Fail], dmg 20.

Keldar's horse – 2/22 hp
Maor's horse – 2/22 hp
Eliyyad – Mage Armor.
Allyra – Shield 59 rounds.
Turo – Shield of Faith 59 rounds, Magic Weapon 60 rounds.
Maor – Protection from Evil 59 rounds, Bull str. 60 rounds.
 [/sblock]
[sblock=Boddynock] Check the OOC thread for answer[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 26, 2007)

ooc- if some of you want to change any action other than described in the previous round - like casting spells, write it up, I'll post the next round on Sunday or Monday due to end of semester and exams pressure.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 27, 2007)

Turo continues to charge forward on Bonzo, morningstar in hand. "Stupid battle will be over ere I get there," he mutters under his breath.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 28, 2007)

*Round 3*

Pointing high to the cliff, Eliyyad chants quickly and a ball of fire, this time friendly, flies over the party's heads and explodes where the wizard stands, the boom echos all around the crevice. The explode sends the wizard flying back and out of sight.
Revenge. Calls the wizard that disappeared earlier, you spot him standing on a tall rock in the mid of the river, roaring waterfall flanks him from all sides. He points his finger and an accurate acid arrow springs from his fingers, speeds the long way and hits Eliyyad on the chest.
Ridng forward and entering bow range, Keldar stops, points and shots an accurate arrow, the arrow hits the warrior in the shoulder.
Aiming his arrow, the warrior archer behind the large boulder shot Keldar but miss.
The other Baklunish Fighter guide his horse and swings his long sword at Maor but the Celestial fighter dodges the blow.

[sblock=Actions] 
Eliyyad – Fire ball to F30 (120 ft. up). (20 dmg 10 for half)
Hrapp – cast a spell, touch attack vs. Eliyyad 13, dmg 5.
Keldar – Ride to J85. (In Range for arrows), Range attack Mustafa 20, dmg 6.
Aharif – Range attack Keldar 15.
Allyra – Ride to K88.
Gorash – Ride to I95. 
Maor – Ride to K68.
Turo – Ride to K100.
Saddam – Ref save vs. fireball [Fail].
Mustafa – Ride check [Success], Attack Maor 15.
Fatiha – Run to F37.
Iosuf – Move to the area around J40, cast Mirror image, 6 new images.
Garon – Ride to J68.

Eliyyad – Mage Armor. Hit by acid arrow 2 rounds 2d4 dmg.
Allyra – Shield 58 rounds.
Turo – Shield of Faith 58 rounds, Magic Weapon 59 rounds.
Maor – Protection from Evil 58 rounds, Bull str. 59 rounds.
Arodan – 10/30 dmg
Maor's horse – 2/22
Keldar's Horse – 2/22
[/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Jan 28, 2007)

Maor faces the Blacklunish warrior. Grinning at his miss, Maor counter-attacks, swirling his sword towards him.

OOC:  Hitting AC 25 for 8 hp of damage, here.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 28, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra slows down some and guides her horse further towards the adversaries, then she casts a rapid conjuration and a large ape appears next to the archer and starts ripping at him with a sharp claw immediately.


OOC: Ride to K72. Cast _Summon Monster III_ (standard action only); Ape appears right next to A (currently H66, if still there the ape appears on H65) and attacks with one claw (Atk +9 Dmg 1d6+7).

If A is not within reach, no spellcasting is done instead.

[SBLOCK=Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Saracor (Jan 29, 2007)

Trying to concentrate efforts on the one rider, Garon angles Arodan around and begins his own assault on him.

[sblock]
Move to J67 (5' step) and full attack on the rider.
Arodan, full attack on his mount.

Longsword first attack (1d20+12=22)
Longsword second attack (1d20+7=20)
Longsword damage (1d8+7=10, 1d8+7=12)

Arodan attacks
Arodan Hooves (1d20+6=24, 1d20+6=7)
Arodan Bite (1d20+1=5)
Arodan Hoof damage (1d6+4=10)

Ride Check
Ride check (1d20+10=23)


[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 30, 2007)

Keldar will direct his horse behind the tree at I-42 to get some cverage, and fire another arrow at the same foe he just hit.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2007)

Turo continues forward as his steadfast pony gallops across the ground.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 3, 2007)

*Round 4*

Eliyyad continues forward and despite the acid burns casts another protective spell upon himself. From the high rock in the middle of the roaring river one of the wizards fly high above the road to your direction.
Allyra slows down some and guides her horse further towards the adversaries, then she casts a rapid conjuration and a large ape appears next to the archer and starts ripping at him with a sharp claw immediately, but the ape misses and counter attacked by the warrior's steed that smash his hoof into the big primate's face. 
Dodging easily the arrow Keldar just shot, the enlarged Baklunish archer draws his long spear, calls out in heroic with his native tongue he charges Garon and Arodan, the attack finds Garon unprepared and the spear sinks deep into the fighter's hip.
Swirling his sword towards, Maor strikes true at his foe, the fighter back away out of your weapon's reach and drinks a potion in a quick swig.
Garon tries to concentrate his efforts on the rider Maor is engaged with and leaves the other warrior to the mercy of the large black ape, he angles Arodan around and begins his own assault on him, the long sword slices the warrior and cause him severe wounds, the last punch that finish the warrior and breaks the baklunish rib cage is caused by Arodan's hoof, the Baklunish warrior falls from his steed and slams on the granite ground.


[sblock=Actions] 
Eliyyad – move to K130, Acid dmg 4, cast Shield.
Hrapp – cast a spell, Fly to S42 (40 ft. above ground).
Keldar – Ride to M72. Range attack Mustafa 11.
Aharif – Charge Garon 24, dmg 9.
Allyra – Ride to K72. Cast Summon Monster III.
Ape – Attack Aharif 10.
Aharif War horse – Attack Ape 22, dmg 6.
Gorash – Ride to J82. 
Maor – Attack Mustafa 25, dmg 8.
Turo – Ride to K84.
Saddam – No where to be seen.
Mustafa – 5ft. to K66, Drinks potion, dead
Fatiha – Run to H49.
Iosuf – Double move.
Garon – Move to J67, Full attack Mustafa 22,20,12. dmg 25.
Arodan – Attack Hoof 24, dmg 7.

Eliyyad – Shield 60 rounds, Mage Armor. Hit by acid arrow 1 rounds 2d4 dmg.
Allyra – Shield 57 rounds.
Turo – Shield of Faith 57 rounds, Magic Weapon 59 rounds.
Arodan – 10/30 dmg
Maor's horse – 2/22
Keldar's Horse – 2/22
Fiendish Ape – 30/36.

[/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Feb 3, 2007)

Maor dismounts, patting his horse and directing him towards the rocks to his left. He then turns towards the remaining foes down the road, and starts incanting in Celestial.

OOC: Move action to dismount and slap horse on the back to direct him, then start a full-round action to _summon monster II_ - I'll decide the summoned creature on the next round.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 4, 2007)

Keldar will shoot another arrow at the same ennemy. "As large as you are, I'll have to get you sooner or later" he mumbles to himself as he aims.


----------



## Saracor (Feb 7, 2007)

Grimacing from the wound in his leg, Garon moves Arodan around to attack the spearman and help out the ape, not relying on it to take care of it's foe. He redirects his and Arodan's attacks at the new foe.

[sblock]
move to I64

Single attack on warrior, PA for 3
Power Attack for 3 on Spearman (1d20+9=12)

[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 7, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra slows down, only riding forward at a lower pace, carefully watching the opposition, while her summoned ally continues to attack the nearby Aharif.


OOC: Allyra - Ride to K67, Total Defense;
Ape - Full Attack (Atk 18 Dmg 13, Atk 13 Dmg 8, Atk 14 Dmg 5).


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2007)

As Turo nears the battle, he reigns in his horse, and quickly dismounts. His feet now safely upon firm ground, he readies himself for battle.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 9, 2007)

*Round 5*

The flying wizard keeps his advancing towards your group.
Keldar will shoot another arrow at the same ennemy. *"As large as you are, I'll have to get you sooner or later"* he mumbles to himself as he aims, the arrow sinks deep into the archer's chest an he lose balance, his attack against Garon is wide.
Taking advantage of the wounded fighter the ape pounce with might and wrath, landing fists on the screaming Baklunish warrior, he grabs him from the horse and beat him to death.
As Turo nears the battle, he reigns in his horse, and quickly dismounts. His feet now safely upon firm ground, he readies himself for battle.
Out in the back, the female wizard moves from rock to rock, she then peers behind the big boulder (F56) and look upon you. 
Grimacing from the wound in his leg, Garon moves Arodan around to attack but he loses his focus, his mind is clouded and he feels dazed but he grip the reinds tight and stays on the saddle. 
The wizard and his "six same companions" moves forward, wand in hand he points and 3 bolts of force fly to your direction, dodging is useless, 1 bolt strikes Allyra and the other 2 strike Garon.

[sblock=Actions] 
Eliyyad – Run to K1120, Acid dmg 5.
Hrapp – cast a spell, Fly to S52 (40 ft. above ground).
Keldar – Range attack Aharif 24, dmg 8.
Aharif – Attack Garon 12, Dead.
Allyra – Ride to K67. total defense.
Ape – Attack Aharif 18,13,14 dmg 26. AoO horse 13.
Aharif's War horse – Flee up north.
Gorash – Ride to I72. 
Maor – Dismount, summon monster II.
Turo – Ride to K76, dismount.
Saddam – No where to be seen.
Mustafa – Lying on ground, motionless.
Fatiha – move to F56, cast a spell on Garon.
Iosuf – move, wand og magic missile, 1 Alyra, dmg 4, 2 Garon, dmg 5. 
Garon – Will save vs. spell [Fail], dazed for one round.
Arodan – Ready action.

[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 9, 2007)

"Gotcha!" Keldar says grimly, acknowledging to himself instants later that this enemy was probably not evil.
He then aims at the flying wizard, hoping to catch it off guard (OCC: and get a sneak attack).


----------



## Thanee (Feb 9, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra speaks the words of another conjuration, as she guides her horse forward. A man-sized scorpion appears on the other side of the mage and his images, starting to attack them with one claw immediately. The ape doesn't waste time and pounces towards the mage as well.


OOC: Allyra - Move to L63; Cast _Summon Monster II_ (Medium Scorpion);
Scorpion - Appears on J57; Attack Iosuf or Image (Atk 8 Dmg 7);
Ape - Move to J60; Attack Iosuf or Image (Atk 11 Dmg 13). ROLLS

*Monster Statblocks:*
[SBLOCK]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.

*Fiendish Monstrous Scorpion:* medium magical beast (extraplanar); HD 2; hp 17; Init +0; Spd 40 ft.; AC 14, touch 10, flat-footed 14; Base Atk +1; Grp +4; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +4 melee (1d4+3) and sting -1 melee (1d4+1 plus poison DC 15 Fort 1d3 Con); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA constrict (1d4+3), improved grab, poison, smite good 1/day (+2 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 60 ft., cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 7; AL NE; SV Fort +7, Ref +0, Will +0; Str 17, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 2.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +7, Hide +4, Spot +4.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2007)

Turo rushes around the edge of the battle, using the terrain for cover as best he can.


*OOC: Move as quickly as possibly toward Fatiha to get within attack range.*


----------



## Yair (Feb 11, 2007)

Maor finishes his spell, and a strange beetle, the size of a man and wth white patches, appears some distance before him. It scurries towards the female wizard, and lunges at her.

Maor continues his incantations as he moves slowly to the back.

OOC: Summon bobardier beetle - Range 35 feet, appear at F63; _charge_ at Fatiha (30 feet away, to F57). Attack is a natural 1.
Continue to cast another summon monster II, take 5' step to J69.
Protection from Evil 56 rounds, Bull str. 57 rounds. 
31/41 hp, Remaining Spells 2nd (3/5 per day) , 1st (6/7 per day), 0th (6/6 per day). 

[sblock="beetle stats"]Augmented Celestial Giant Bombardier Beetle
Size/Type: Medium Magical Beast [Extraplanar]
Hit Dice: 2d8+8 (17 hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 16 (+6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+4
Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+4)
Full Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+4)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Acid spray
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits, resistance to acid 5,
cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 7
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +0, Will +0
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 9
Skills: —
Feats: —
Environment: Any good-aligned plane
Organization: Cluster (2-5) or click (6-11)
Challenge Rating: 2
Advancement: 3-4 HD (Medium); 5-6 HD (Large)
Level Adjustment: —

These creatures feed primarily on carrion and offal, gathering heaps of the stuff in which to build nests and lay eggs. A giant bombardier beetle is about 6 feet long. Giant bombardier beetles normally attack only to defend themselves, their nests, or their eggs.
Acid Spray (Ex): When attacked or disturbed, the creature can release a 10-foot cone of acidic vapor once per round. Those within the cone must succeed on a DC 13 Fortitude save or take 1d4+2 points of acid damage. The save DC is Constitution-based.

Smite Evil (Su): Once per day a celestial creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (+2) against an evil foe.[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Feb 12, 2007)

Garon grits his teeth as he tries to clear his head.

He looks around and sees his foe down before him and turns around to find the source of the magical attack on him. Seeing the two mages, he'll head for the mage on the right as she appears less threatened. Charging if possible to get there this round.

[sblock]
Garon will try to get to the mage at F56 this round if possible. Not sure if he can charge or not but will end up at F57 on way or another or try to follow the mage if she moves.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 13, 2007)

*Round 6*

Shouting madly, the flying wizard enchants a spell and a sticky spider web appears from side to side, from a bush to the boulder and from the cliff to a small tree, catching inside Maor, Allyra, Garon, Arodan, Gorash, Keldar, And the bodies of the fallen Baklunish.
(Web~20 ft. Radius, the area inside the four red lines is the big sticky web.)
Garon, dazed by the female wizard's former spell, do nothing and surrender himself to the sticky fibers of the new formed spell, the others battle against the sticky strands but fail except Maor who struggles and free himself out of the web.
The ape, uncaught by the web, strides to the mage and destroy one of the wizard's images with a mighty fist.
By the gods, foul wizards.
Cries Gorash from the back as he struggles from inside the web.
(Rhun, now that there is web, you can adjust your action accordingly and you'll play this turn in the beginning of the next round)
The wizard with his many images pulls out a wand and a cone of clashing colors springs forth from the wand in front of the primate, the ape stares with awe and doesn't move.

[sblock=Actions] 
Eliyyad – Run to K94.
Hrapp – cast Web, centered on J70 and spread 20 ft. radius.
Keldar (Entangled) – Ref save vs. Web 11 [Fail], Escape Artists 14 [Fail].
Aharif (Entangled – Apparently Dead.
Allyra (Entangled) – Ref save vs. Web 12 [Fail], Escape Artists 6 [Fail], Unable to cast somatic spells, thus no summon can be done..
Ape (Blind and Stunned) – move to J60, attack Iosuf 11, Will save vs. Spell 18 [ Success], Will save vs. Color spray 3 [Fail].
Gorash (Entangled) – Ref save vs. Web 16 [Success], move 5 ft. to I73. 
Maor (Entangled) – Ref save vs. Web 24 [Success], move 10 ft. to J66.
Turo – Ready action.
Saddam – No where to be seen.
Mustafa (Entangled – Lying on ground, motionless.
Fatiha – 5ft. to G57, cast a spell.
Iosuf – Cast a spell from Wand of color spray on Ape. 
Garon [Dazed] (Entangled) – Ref save vs. Web [Fail].
Arodan (Entangled) – Ref save vs. Web 10 [Fail], Str check 7 [Fail].
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2007)

Turo pulls up short, thanking Garl Glittergold that his legs didn't carry him along as fast as his companions. The blessings of the gods came in many forms, the cleric realized, and even being slow could be one of them.

Raising his eyes to the sky, Turo calls for divine aid, beseeching his patron to dispel the enemy's magic with righteous, holy power.



*OOC: Cast Dispel Magic in a 20' burst, targeting the web and the magic stunning the ape, without dispelling the ape itself.*


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 13, 2007)

Eliyyad moves forward (to K88) and casts Fireball on the flying wizard.

[sblock=OOC]Save DC vs Fireball = 19 (10 base + 5 attribute bonus + 3 spell level + 1 Spell Focus bonus)[/sblock][sblock=Spell slots remaining]6 / 5 (of 7) / 6 / 0 (of 4)[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Feb 13, 2007)

Trying to clear his head from the dazing, Garon will attempt to get himself and Arodan out of the web.

[sblock]
Will attempt a Str check if the web is still there. Otherwise, charge towards the mage he was trying for before. All this of course if he's free from the daze effect.

Strength Check (1d20+4=22)

Arodan
Strength Check (1d20+4=23)
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 14, 2007)

Keldar will try to get free from the webbing "Damn witch!"  He mumbles in frustration


----------



## Yair (Feb 14, 2007)

Maor curses as he casts yet another spell while inching towards the female wizard. 

OOC: Cast yet another SMII, 5' step to I65.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 14, 2007)

Allyra delays (to the beginning of the next round).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 15, 2007)

*Round 7*

Keldar tries to free himself from the web but to no avail.
Maor curses as he casts yet another spell while inching towards the female wizard.
Turo pulls up short, thanking Garl Glittergold that his legs didn't carry him along as fast as his companions. The blessings of the gods came in many forms, the cleric realized, and even being slow could be one of them.
Raising his eyes to the sky, Turo calls for divine aid, beseeching his patron to dispel the enemy's magic with righteous, holy power. Looking back to the ground, Turo thanks his god, the Web is starting to fade, soon to be completely vanish, releasing your friends.
The wizards, angered and amazed by the power of Turo plan their move, the female wizard glance at Maor and smiles "Will you please bring me a round shaped stone from up that cliff, it will be most appreciated kind sir".
Looking back to the female wizard, Maor shakes the magic effect that tries to engulf his mind and proceeds with his summoning spell, the female wizard is quite angered with the result and shouts something to her nearest companion.
The other wizard circles the stunned Ape and stands in front of Maor, he then starts to enchant a spell.
Out from the web, Garon charges the Wizard and his many forms, swinging his sword, one of the forms disappears.

[sblock=Actions] 
Eliyyad – move to K88. 
Hrapp – fly to R60, cast a spell.
Keldar  – Escape Artists 11 [Fail].
Aharif  – Apparently Dead.
Allyra  – Ready action
Ape (Blind and Stunned) – Nothing.
Gorash  – Str check [Fail]. 
Maor – move to I65 cast SMII, Will save 20 [Success]
Turo – Cast Dispell magic on area, 20 vs. the Web spell.
Saddam – No where to be seen.
Mustafa (Entangled) – Lying on ground, motionless.
Fatiha – cast a spell on Maor.
Iosuf – Cast a spell. 
Garon – Charge Wizard 19, destroying false image.


[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 16, 2007)

*Allyra*

Glad to see the entangling web fade, Allyra nods appreciatively towards Turo before she guides her horse forward. Looking around, she notices the female wizard quite free of any pressure and figures it to be time to change that. The spell that was made impossible before now gets cast and the scorpion finally appears right behind the enemy wizardess.


OOC: Allyra - Acting first in the new round (after Delay); Move to H64; Cast _Summon Monster II_;
Ape - will start to attack, once no longer stunned; blinded is not such a big issue, thanks to scent;
Scorpion - appears on F57; Attack Fatiha with one Claw (Atk 10 Dmg 7). ROLLS

*Monster Statblocks:*
[SBLOCK]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.

*Fiendish Monstrous Scorpion:* medium magical beast (extraplanar); HD 2; hp 17; Init +0; Spd 40 ft.; AC 14, touch 10, flat-footed 14; Base Atk +1; Grp +4; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +4 melee (1d4+3) and sting -1 melee (1d4+1 plus poison DC 15 Fort 1d3 Con); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA constrict (1d4+3), improved grab, poison, smite good 1/day (+2 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 60 ft., cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 7; AL NE; SV Fort +7, Ref +0, Will +0; Str 17, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 2.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +7, Hide +4, Spot +4.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Saracor (Feb 16, 2007)

Garon moves Arodan closer to the wizard's images and directs him to attack them while he swipes at some himself. One has to be the real thing!

[sblock]
5' step to K62

Ride Check (1d20+10=25)

He and Arodan full attack those images around him. Directing Arodan to attack the image in L61. He starts in J61 and then K61.

First Attack (1d20+13=32)
Second Attack (1d20+8=28)

Arodan
Arodan Attack (1d20+6=14)

Won't roll damage since most of these will be just image poofs but two possible crits from Garon (19 and 20)
[/sblock]


----------



## Yair (Feb 17, 2007)

A strange, huge beetle appears in front of Maor and scurries away towards the female wizard. "I think not, love" he smirks at her, "but perhaps a beetle will do instead?"
As the beetle speeds towards her, Maor focuses on the second wizard. Charging, he tries to bring his sword to bear.

OOC: Beetle charges to G58, attacks female wizard (attack 26, damage 5), check for critical (1d20+6=14).
Maor charges to J62 (?! Aren't the images supposed to be in one square?), attacks male wizard (attack 19, damage 10). 

[sblock="beetle stats"]Augmented Celestial Giant Bombardier Beetle
Size/Type: Medium Magical Beast [Extraplanar]
Hit Dice: 2d8+8 (17 hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class: 16 (+6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 16
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/+4
Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+4)
Full Attack: Bite +4 melee (1d4+4)
Space/Reach: 5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Acid spray
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., vermin traits, resistance to acid 5,
cold 5, and electricity 5, spell resistance 7
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +0, Will +0
Abilities: Str 17, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 9
Skills: —
Feats: —
Environment: Any good-aligned plane
Organization: Cluster (2-5) or click (6-11)
Challenge Rating: 2
Advancement: 3-4 HD (Medium); 5-6 HD (Large)
Level Adjustment: —

These creatures feed primarily on carrion and offal, gathering heaps of the stuff in which to build nests and lay eggs. A giant bombardier beetle is about 6 feet long. Giant bombardier beetles normally attack only to defend themselves, their nests, or their eggs.
Acid Spray (Ex): When attacked or disturbed, the creature can release a 10-foot cone of acidic vapor once per round. Those within the cone must succeed on a DC 13 Fortitude save or take 1d4+2 points of acid damage. The save DC is Constitution-based.

Smite Evil (Su): Once per day a celestial creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (+2) against an evil foe. [/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 17, 2007)

Keldar will try to get his arrow out, hoping that this time a spell won't interfere.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 21, 2007)

Eliyyad strides forward another thirty feet. Observing the mirror images of the mage, he conjures three orange-red glowing needles of force which fly unerringly to strike three of the wizard clones.

"If he has a shield spell, that will protect him from my Magic Missiles - but his Mirror Images are not so protected!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 21, 2007)

*Round 8 - End of Battle*

Sending a destructive Fireball to fly over his friends and above the roaring river, Eliyyad blasts the fireball where the flying wizard hovers. A loud _*Boom*_ echoes in the crevice and a blazing human form falls screaming into the river, the wizard's body crush on the river's rocks, soon to be taken to the mercy of depth by the water.
Getting an arrow out, Keldar points to the female wizard and shoots, but alas, the arrow falls short.
Glad to see the entangling web fade, Allyra nods appreciatively towards Turo before she guides her horse forward. Looking around, she notices the female wizard quite free of any pressure and figures it to be time to change that. The spell that was made impossible before now gets cast and the scorpion finally appears right behind the enemy wizardess. The wizardess shrieks but dodges the scorpion's attack.
A strange, huge beetle appears in front of Maor and scurries away towards the female wizard. *"I think not, love"* he smirks at her, *"but perhaps a beetle will do instead?"*
As the beetle speeds towards her, Maor focuses on the second wizard. Charging, he tries to bring his sword to bear, with a mighty swings he Poofs another image. The beetle charges the wizardess and bites her in the hand. Panicked and terrorized the female wizard withdraw from the summoned animals, she calls pleading *"I'm at your mercy, please keep away those animals from me" *she kneels besides a low bush, arms wide spread. 
*"You coward!!"* calls the other mage to her as he finishes the spell he chanted earlier, He looks at Garon who struggles against the spell's effect, mutters and flee to the cliff.
Maor tries to strike once again at the fleeing wizard and vanquish another false form.
Garon who shakes the weird feeling from his bones, moves Arodan closer to the wizard's images and directs him to attack them while he swipes at some himself. Arodan's hooves misses the moving images, the first sword swing tears up one of the images, the second swing tear flesh, a spray of blood springs from the screaming wizard's body and taints the surrounding. (Real one in F61) - No more images
Quite far to see who is the real and who is the false, Eliyyad strides forward another thirty feet. Looking at the mage who were left with no aracne images to false his enemies, he conjures three orange-red glowing needles of force which fly unerringly to strike the wizard.
the needles of force strikes th mage who falls down dead, his body still vibrates from the spell effect.

Looking around you see one frightened wizardess, two warriors lie on the ground, one dead wizard lie to the feet of Arodan, one wizard fell to the mercy of the river and another one was last seen up on the cliff, before Eliyyad's first fireball exploded.

[sblock=Actions] 
(Ready action from previous round) Eliyyad – Fireball vs. Hrapp. 24 dmg.
(Ready action from previous round) Allyra – Cast Summon monster III.  
Hrapp – Ref save vs. Fireball [Fail], Crushing damage 22, Drowning, Dead.
Keldar  – Range attack vs. Fatiha 15.
Aharif  – Apparently Dead.
Allyra  – Move to H64.
Scorpion – Attack Wizardess 10.
Ape (Blind and Stunned) – Nothing.
Gorash  – Move to F69, load crossbow. 
Maor – Charge J62 19, Poof. AoO Wizard 26, Poof
Beetle - Attack Wizardess 26 (not Critical) dmg 5..
Turo – Move to J70.
Saddam – No where to be seen.
Mustafa – Lying on ground, motionless.
Fatiha – Withdraw to M58.
Iosuf – Finish casting a spell, move to Cast a spell, Dead.
Garon – Fort save vs. Spell [Success], move to G61, attack Wizard at F62 30, dmg Poof, attack Wizard at F61 28 (Critical!), dmg 18. 
Arodan – Attack Wizard at F60.
Eliyyad – move to L81. Magic missile, F60 Poof, F63 Poof, F61 Hit dmg 5.

Pink Circle – Summoned Scorpion
Yellow Circle – Summoned Blinded Ape
Purple Circle – Summoned Beetle
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2007)

As Turo continues to move forward, he turns his attention to the wizardess. The gnome again invokes the power of Garl Glittergold, creating a sphere of complete and utter silence around the woman. 





*Move to J66. Cast Silence, preferably at a stone at the wizardess' feet so as to ensure no save.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 21, 2007)

Turo cast _Silence _ on the bush the woman is crouching behind.
She wave her hands and call. then she raise her fist up in the aor as to show you she realized what you have done


----------



## Thanee (Feb 21, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra makes sure her summoned creatures do not harm the woman that has surrendered. When it looks like things have calmed down, she dismisses them finally.


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 21, 2007)

Nodding in satisfaction at this latest demonstration of the power of fire, Eliyyad jogs towards the others, asking as he does, "Can anyone reach the top of the cliff quickly? I fear that the last wizard may still cause difficulties."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 22, 2007)

"Let me see what I can do; just watch my back!" Keldar moves to the cliff, gets his climbing gear (rope and hook) and goes up. he'll try to do this subtly, as to to make no more noise than necessary.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 23, 2007)

*Gorash*

I'll help ya
Replies Gorash and moves to help Keldar with the climbing gear.
It'll take sometime to climb up, the cliff is truly high, Just keep the magical beast from us
He adds, referring to the wizardess.
We'll camp at the huts up the road, check out if no one is there, carry the bodies of the warriors and the wizard.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“We should ride on to their camp. Maybe we can find something there, which can help us. Maps, or other information.”_

Allyra will also check the surrendered wizardess, the bodies, and what else is there for magic.


----------



## Yair (Feb 23, 2007)

Maor orders his beetle off, and getting a rope ties the wizardess up (at she'll get no Somatic component too). 

As he finishes, he looks up to the cliff to see how the others are progressing. "Yes, we should definitely do that he murmurs to Allyra. "But there is a time for everything - and we should back up our friend first, if needed."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2007)

Turo keeps his eyes open for any signs of danger while his companion begins to climb the cliff.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 23, 2007)

Dismissing the summoned creatures and tying the wizardess you watch up as Keldar do his way up the granite cliff, there are several small ledges and niches to place a leg and hold but it takes time without a spell to climb up. The view of the crevice is amazing from up the cliff, but from the other sides Keldar surrounded with other tall cliffs and sharp ridges.
Walking along the snowy cliff you finally see the wizard, the man is burned like a steak on Torkad's grill bar in Chendl.
In the meantime, the rest of the party pile up the two dead warriors and the dead wizard on the horses, the tied wizardess walks along depressed.
You make your way to the huts, where the Ketties made their camp, soon to accompany again by Keldar and the body of the burned wizard.
(I assumed you throw the body from the cliff to where the others, he is already dead, he'll no feel a thing)
The wizardees sit quietly in the corner, glancing with hatred at you.

At least we have 6 more horses with us
Gorash comments as he prepares food.

I'll write the loot in the next post … there is plenty


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 24, 2007)

When Keldar calls out the all clear, Eliyyad considers jogging back to get his horse, then shakes his head in wry humour and strolls comfortably back to the beast. Collecting Zariq on the way, he chats animatedly with him until he rejoins the others and squats down to look appraisingly at the captive.

"And now, O foolish one, what do we do with you?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 25, 2007)

*The Loot, the Wealth !!!*

It was a hard battle indeed. There are still traces of arcane power in the air that only Allyra and Eliyyad can sense, the smell of the components, the itchy felling of magic, all turbulence and fade slowly in the cool air.
The smell of delicious Onion soup and broiled beef fill the air, those huts are no more than little shelters for the fishermen which fished over here in the old times, now no more than a rotting wood compartments, but good enough to block the cold wind and the moistly air of the roaring river.

It seems that beside 6 new horses, there is plenty of food for another week, dry beef and fruits, two expensive bottles of Kettish Cider and tasty nut's ale.
Searching for a map, you find a crude one, apparently the man who draw it had terrible hand writing, you see the road you came from, its procedding all the way to Ket, someone draw a circle around Lopolla, it's the capital city and the starting point, comparing it to your map you find the following differences.
Point #4 – the road continues to the north-west, and around A1 someone wrought "Perrenland Border patrol". Around #4 there is a big ellipse and marked with "Dragon!".
Point #A – "Nasty gnomes, to be dealt later"
Point #2 – "Savage Mt. tribes."

You gather the loot in one hut, and begin to go over it. (I assume someone will cast Detect magic)
4 light riding horses with saddles.
2 light warhorses with saddles.
Food for a week for both horses and humans.
A Sack with 180 gold coins, 900 Silver coins
Mustafa (Baklunish Warrior) – 40 gp, Long sword, Full plate, Heavy Steel shield, Magical Potion, 4 cure light wounds potions.

Aharif (Baklunish Warrior) – Magical Longbow, Long spear, Chain mail.

Hrapp (Baklunish Wizard) – His body fell to the river, never to be seen, Never to be found.

Iosuf (Baklunish Wizard) - magical staff, magical wand with arrow's marking carves on him, magical three colored wand (yellow, blue, red).
2 Magical potions, silver nose ring worth ~20 gp, silk headband worth ~10 gp.
Decorative Spellbook painted with Brown color.

Saddam (Baklunish Wizard) –  Magical Silver dagger, Magical Gold Ring, Magical Yellow Cloak, gold big earring worth ~70 gp, decorative gold ring worth ~25 gp.
Finely Red Spellbook with fire's engravings.

Fatiha (Baklunish Wizardess) – A magical bag, inside you find: magical carved dagger with a hilt in a shape of a tree, magical Silver Ring shaped like a rounded wall, 2 potion of cure light wounds, magical scroll.
A simple white Spellbook with a draw of a wide opened eye.


I updated the RG with XP, there are plenty of them, only 2000 xp for level 7.
You can negotiate on the treasure in the OOC thread.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 25, 2007)

*Allyra*

Once she has learned what she can from the auras of the magic items, Allyra will sit down and try to figure out what the potions might be good for, using her extensive knowledge she gained during her studies.

Afterwards the wizardess will cast another detection spell to reveal the meaning behind the magical writings on the scroll and in the spellbooks of the Kettie wizards.

She also pulls out a small pearl, concentrates for a moment, and puts it back into her pack.


OOC: After the _Detect Magic_ (use Spellcraft to determine schools and aura strength), Allyra uses Spellcraft to try to identify the potions and then casts _Read Magic_. She also uses a _Pearl of Power_ to regain her _Shield_ spell.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 25, 2007)

[sblock=Allyra's Detect magic result]
Magical Longbow – Faint Evocation 
Magical Silver Dagger - Faint Evocation
Magical Dagger, carved, with a hilt in a shape of a tree - Faint Evocation
Magical Staff - Faint Evocation
Magical Wand with arrow's marking carves on him - Evocation
Magical Wand with three colors (yellow, blue, red) - Illusion
Magical Yellow Cloak – Faint Abjuration
Magical Gold Ring - Faint Abjuration
Magical Silver Ring shaped like a rounded wall - Moderate Abjuration
Magical Bag - Moderate conjuration
6 Potions of Cure Light Wounds
3 Magical Potions – 3 Transmutation
Magical Scroll - Enchantment
Decorative Spellbook painted with Brown color
Finely Red Spellbook with fire's engravings
A simple white Spellbook with a draw of a wide opened eye
[/sblock]
Tasting and smelling the potions reveal the following:
1. Unknown Potion.
2. Spider Climb Potion
3. Bull str. Potion

Using Read magic spell you find out that the scroll is _Suggestion_

When I'll get back from work I'll write what you found on the spellbooks


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 25, 2007)

*Checking the Wizard's Spellbooks*

Opening the simple white Spellbook with the draw of the wide opened eye, you start to flip pages and going over the spells of the wizardess You find the following spells within – 
Cantrips: All, except for Abjuration and Conjuration
1: Charm, Hypnotism, Sleep, Comprehand Languages, Color Spray, Mage armor,  Cause Fear.    
2: Daze monster, Hideous laugh, Touch of Idiocy, Detect thought, Knock, See Invisibility    
3: Heroism, Suggestion, Hold Person.

Satisfy, you place the book in your belongings and take the Decorative brown colored Spellbook, trying to open it you realize it is protected with a spell, you can't open the book's cover, something is holding it tight, a magic.

Unhappy, you place the book to the side and takes the last one, the finely Red Spellbook with the fire's engravings, you flip to the first page and begin to read, then the words start to glow, panicked you close the book, but you are too late, the book explodes with a loud bang, sending a shock wave to the surrounding area and into your body.
Allyra flies back and crushes into the hut's wooden wall (17 hp damage)
(I rolled to see who is around her at least 10 ft.)
Garon – Ref Save [Success] 8 hp damage.
Maor - Ref Save [Success] 8 hp damage.
Keldar - Ref Save [Success], Evasion, No damage.
Eliyyad - Ref Save [Success] 8 hp damage.
The Book is destroyed.


----------



## Yair (Feb 26, 2007)

Maor, barely scratched by the fire, laughers it off. He walks off to Allyra, looking at her bemused. "I heard that book was a blast to read. Heh." Looking over her, he adds "I see you're slightly wounded - would you like some healing?"

OOC: Fire Resistance 10, no damage to Maor


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 26, 2007)

8 Force damage to Maor, it's not fire damage, it's Force damage
Also, check the OOC thread, your horses are wounded


----------



## Thanee (Feb 26, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Quite literally,”_ Allyra says, as she stands up, shaking slightly. _“The writer must have been quite paranoid about his writings, the glyph didn't even register as magical, when I checked the items.”_

_“Thanks!”_


----------



## Saracor (Feb 26, 2007)

Garon will clean up the armor and weapons taken from our foes. He'll make sure everything is in good repair and such. However, his first move is to tend to Arodan as he's gravely hurt. He'll make sure to clean the wounds and burns on him and get some magical help.

Once the horses are taken care of he'll help sort out the items and prepare the other horses for travel. Having additional pack animals can be useful but any horse that seems it would slow them down he'll want to let loose to wander on it's own. He'll wait for the mages to sort out the magical items before making any suggestions to their distribution.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 26, 2007)

"This might make for a good place to camp tonight," says Turo, investigating the lean-tos. "That will allow me to heal them as need it."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 27, 2007)

*Allyra*

After the somewhat tragic episode with the third book and once her wounds are tended to, Allyra sits down to prepare a spell to open the second one and tries to do so then.


OOC: Prepare and cast _Knock_.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 27, 2007)

Keldar will tend to Bob (his horse). "you've been brave today" he says to reassure the creature, as he brings it to Turo and Mayor. "can you do anything to help him?" He asks the clerics


----------



## Yair (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Quite literally,”_ Allyra says, as she stands up, shaking slightly. _“The writer must have been quite paranoid about his writings, the glyph didn't even register as magical, when I checked the items.”_
> 
> _“Thanks!”_



"Think nothing of it" Maor smiles. He then tends to his horse, patting it softly and healing it, and to Keldar's.

Requests for further healing are answered in the negative. "I'm afraid I've done all the I can for today. If you feel you can't go on today without more healing, however, I have, well, a wand I can use..." He is obviously a little bit reluctant to use it.

OOC: CLW Galore (1d8+5=10, 1d8+5=7, 1d8+5=13, 1d8+5=6, 1d8+5=12), healing 17 hp for Allyra, 19 for his horse, and 12 hp for Kelder's horse. He then casts yet another one on himself, for (1d8+5=8) hp.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> After the somewhat tragic episode with the third book and once her wounds are tended to, Allyra sits down to prepare a spell to open the second one and tries to do so then.




With a simple _click_ the book flips open.
Allyra than sits and enjoy the wealth of the arcane power she uncovers.

Cantrips: All, except for Necromancy and Abjuration 
1: Reduce person, Jump, Feather fall, Enlarge person, Animate Rope, Grease   
2: Spider climb, Alter self, Darkvision, levitate, Arcane Lock, True Strike, mirror image, Fox's cunning
3: Flame arrow.

*****************************************************

Well, what about guarding our camp?
who's first and who's last and what about the fiend over there
Gorash inquires as he drinks the Kettish Cider .


----------



## Thanee (Feb 28, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“I gladly decline for tonight,”_ Allyra says with a shrug, then smiles apologetically. _“Got some books to read.”_

_“We don't need any extra horses tomorrow, right?”_


----------



## Rhun (Feb 28, 2007)

Turo aids Maor in healing the wounded, using his prayers to bestow Garl Glittergold's blessing to cure whatever wounds his companions and their mounts are still suffering from.


----------



## Saracor (Feb 28, 2007)

"We need to make sure all of our horses are set to travel tonight since they'll suffer overnight if we don't. I'm sure I can wait until morning to see how mine recover. I'll make sure all our saddles and gear are still in good shape from the damage and get the other horses ready for travel tomorrow." Garon says as he inspects the small herd they have gathered up.

"If someone could tend to Arodan, I would appreciate it, otherwise I'll mix some potions in with his meal."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2007)

At Garon's words, the gnomish cleric moves to tend to Arodan. "I can provide healing for the horses as well as to those of you that are still wounded. I also suggest that we set a guard this night. Who knows what enemies might lurk in the darkness."


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 5, 2007)

Eliyyad nods enthusiastically at Turo's words.

"Ah yes, my friend, you speak wisely. I would be happy to take a turn at watch tonight. And if you could beseech Garl Glittergold for healing for my own unworthy self, I would be grateful indeed."

He bows in emphasis of his comments.


----------



## Yair (Mar 5, 2007)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Eliyyad nods enthusiastically at Turo's words.
> 
> "Ah yes, my friend, you speak wisely. I would be happy to take a turn at watch tonight. And if you could beseech Garl Glittergold for healing for my own unworthy self, I would be grateful indeed."
> 
> He bows in emphasis of his comments.



"Me too" smiles Maor. "But what of this wizardess here?  Eliyyad, is there any way to... deplete her of her spells?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 5, 2007)

The wizardess sits quietly, leaning on a stone.
Looks like she is trying to sleep but to no avail, her wounds is troubling her
She pays you no attention, throwing glances from time to time and close her eyes again.

Guarding to the light of the campfire: (2 hours each)
First Shift – Turo.
Second Shift – Keldar
Third Shift – Maor
Fourth Shift – Garon.
Last Shift – Gorash. Prepares morning meal


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2007)

Turo stands his watch vigilantly, checking several times to make sure the wizardess remains tightly bound and gagged. The gnome makes sure that her wounds are cleaned and bound as well...no sense in making her suffer unduly, even if she is an enemy.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 5, 2007)

*During Keldar's watch*

While Keldar walks around the camp, the others sleeping in the huts, he checks out the horses, the equipment and the area around, all seem quite except for the howling wind and the roaring river down below the cliff.
mmm… hrphhh .. mmmm
The gagged Wizardess signals you, it seems she awoke. She lies besides the opening of the hut, leaning against a stone, blue bruises on her face from the Ape's punch.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 5, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> While Keldar walks around the camp, the others sleeping in the huts, he checks out the horses, the equipment and the area around, all seem quite except for the howling wind and the roaring river down below the cliff.
> mmm… hrphhh .. mmmm
> The gagged Wizardess signals you, it seems she awoke. She lies besides the opening of the hut, leaning against a stone, blue bruises on her face from the Ape's punch.




"What can I do for you, Mlady?" Keldar says genuinly. He knows she's probably not evil, but know better than ungagging her. He's had misfortunes with wizards in the past. He takes a closer look at her wound.

OCC: does she appear in pain or as if she's trying to point to something?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 6, 2007)

*Wizardess*



			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "What can I do for you, Mlady?" Keldar says genuinly. He knows she's probably not evil, but know better than ungagging her. He's had misfortunes with wizards in the past. He takes a closer look at her wound.




MMMPPHHH, MMMM!
She moans angrily and rolls her eyes, she then blinks and tries to signal you with her eyes and nose to lower the gag  so she could speak.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 6, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> MMMPPHHH, MMMM!
> She moans angrily and rolls her eyes, she then blinks and tries to signal you with her eyes and nose to lower the gag  so she could speak.




"If you feel you must talk to me, I have to warn you that I will wake some of my companions before I ungag you, just to make sure you don't try to use magics on me." He waits to see her reaction. If she still seems as if she has something to say, he'll wake up Turo and Allyria.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 8, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "If you feel you must talk to me, I have to warn you that I will wake some of my companions before I ungag you, just to make sure you don't try to use magics on me." He waits to see her reaction. If she still seems as if she has something to say, he'll wake up Turo and Allyria.




She frowns and goes wild, and then tiredly she stops and closes her eyes.

******************************************

*Garon's shift:*
The wizardess seems to wake up, she signals you to come with moans and groans.
she signal with her eyes and nose for you to drop the gag.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 8, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> She frowns and goes wild, and then tiredly she stops and closes her eyes.
> 
> ******************************************
> 
> ...




By the way, Keldar would have warned the Maor about her shenanigans. 
For Maor [sblock] 
"She's a tricky little witch with something up her sleeve. Make sure you tell Garon and Gorash not to remove her gag. I have a feeling she won't t but the casters, so make sure you tell Garon and Gorash"[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Mar 8, 2007)

Garon eyes her as she goes through her act.

"I'm sorry milady, but I cannot remove your gag at this time. If it's that urgent I can wake some of the others." He'll say as he continues his watch, checking around the camp for any disturbances. 

If she gives an indication of needing to talk, he will wake some of the others to help out. However, he will not become too distracted by her in case there may be something outside the camp she is trying to get us to not notice.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 8, 2007)

The woman grunts and seems to accept her fate, she frowns and turn from you, eyes closed.

********************************************

*First Starday, Planting 1/4/600*

Wakey Wakey you slumbered logs!!
Calls Gorash. Again, the perfect smell of his food, filling your nostrils and making the somewhat "far away from home" feeling to a homey one.
What are we going to do with the witch, she'll just encumber us and one set of eyes will need to be on her rather on the road or the surroundings.

Eat Well and learn spells, and decide what do you want to do with the wizardess.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2007)

Turo groans as he wakes, and slowly crawls from his bedroll. After stretching for a few minutes, he accepts a plate of food and sits down to eat. After quickly finishing his breakfast, he moves off a ways from the group and kneels to pray to Garl Glittergold.


*I'll update Turo's spells here shortly.*


----------



## Thanee (Mar 8, 2007)

*Allyra*

Once she is awake, Allyra thanks Gorash for the breakfast, and takes a small bite before sitting down with her spellbook to memorize her spells for the coming day.

When she is done, and the group wonders what to do with the captured wizardess, she shrugs and says: _“Let her go. I can summon her a horse, so she can reach the gnome settlement. Alone, she won't get far here otherwise. We will keep her book, so she cannot do much harm, and when we are finished here, we can give it back to her even, if she's still there by then.”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 9, 2007)

Talking about the wizardress..."Although I bear her no ill will, I don't want to risk being bewitched during my sleep. If we let her go, we run the risk of this happening, or worse: she could get reinforcements. I say we throw her in the streams, and let the gods choose if she should live or not."

OCC:



Spoiler



I have to keep reminding that my character is LN, and not LG. This is harsh, but it's a very "LN" stance.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 9, 2007)

Eliyyad shook his head, a frown on his normally rubicund features.

"Now, I would not be happy with such an action. True, she is, or was, an enemy. True, her party attacked us when we would parlay. Still, to cast her to her death in cold blood is not to my taste. I agree with Allyra. Give her a horse and an opportunity to reach the gnomes."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 10, 2007)

Send the witch away ...
Suggest Gorash.
She wont last a week in the mountains


----------



## Yair (Mar 14, 2007)

Maor scurries helping to prepare the meal while everyone prepares their spells. 

Once everyone had spoken his mind over the prisonder, Maor nods in concent. "Yes, Allyra's suggestion seems best. I don't like drowning people in streams or throwing them from cliffs - not unless it's necessary. And I don't think it's necessary -  he pauses to look over at the prisoner she won't cause us any more trouble if she knows what's good for her."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2007)

Turo, his prayers completed, walks over to stand near the group. Overhearing the last bits of the conversation, he adds his voice in. "We cannot kill her in cold blood. I agree with Allyra and Maor. We give her a horse and a day's worth of provisions and let her ride. If Garl Glittergold smiles upon her, then she shall reach the gnomish vale in safety."


[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence
3rd (DC 17): Searing Light, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III
[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Mar 14, 2007)

"I don't think I could throw someone in a cold river to die either. I think we'd be better served to send her on her way back to the gnomes on horse."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 15, 2007)

Morning comes and you pack your gear, ungag the witch and give her a horse.
She nods, frowns but say nothing, clearly she realize her situation and the failure of her task. Knowing the temper of the Kettish people she will probably never show her face in her country if she cares for her life.
She rides quickly on the other way, soon to disappear.
The party march on along deep crevices until the road descends into a green snowy valley surrounded with white capes mountains, in the middle of the valley, the road splits to the north east and the north west (J12.5). According to the map, the north-west path leads to the valley of the savage mountain tribes, where hopefully you suspect the secret entrance to the caves won't lay.
You camp in the forested valley and besides non-hostile wild animals the night is passing quietly.

***********************************************************

*First Sunday, Planting 2/4/600*
A windy, but shiny day welcomes you in the morning.
"Ulaa smiles to us friends" _*God of Mts._
You heard the line more then a dozen during this day, even the grumpy old dwarf got good days among his bad tempered ones.
Walking along forested white valleys and numerous lakes, the road proceeds to the north, the day ends when you camp to the shores of one of the partially iced lakes and to the feet of a snowy wooded slope. (I8 on the map)
I guess we have two days left until we reach to #5
Says Gorash
Darn with that … the skies to the west are gray and rain shall be upon us in the next days, tomorrow we are going to leave the main road to Perrenlands and march on the north-eastern path, we are going to venture into the dangerous parts of the Yatils, so be ready and prepare your gears … the weather is not going to be on our side, it seems Ulaa is signaling us …
With that the dwarf goes to the lake to fill his pots with fresh icy water.

***********************************************************

*First Moonday, Planting 3/4/600*
Few weak showers begin to pour from the gray skies as you leave the icy lake behind you, two hours later you come upon the road split, you take the rocky path that climbs up along a river that feeds the lakes in the valleys you left.
Damn all! curse upon those mountains.
Calls the dwarf angrily and spits on the floor 4 times.
Bad luck is upon us.
He says and points forward to a big rockslide, to the left and down there is a 15 ft. deep cliff that ends with a rocky river, to the right jets a tall cliff which disappear into the low stratus clouds.

Its looks like an old avalanche has partially blocked the trail at this point, it will require several hours to safely get past such a place.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 19, 2007)

"Well, no sense in just standing here. He have to move on" Keldar says, as he dismounts from his horse and starts moving towards the obstructed trail.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2007)

Turo dismounts and moves forward with Keldar. "Let us be careful here," says the gnome, his eyes scanning the mountains around them.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 20, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“I could get us to the other side, but unfortunately not the horses, as they are too big and heavy. We will have to get through this, it seems.”_


----------



## Yair (Mar 20, 2007)

Maor dismounts too, and joins Turo in scanning the mountains. "Something doesn't feel right, indeed.  He advances slowly, carefully, trying to explore as much as he can.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 21, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Maybe another group came by here and thought it would be a good idea to block the passage for others.”_


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2007)

"That is a distinct possibility," says Turo. "This would make an ideal place for an ambush, though."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 22, 2007)

*The Old Avalanche*

The old avalanche seem to be natural, no human can do such things so it is obviously the wrath of a god, thus an earthquake.
Dismounting from your horses, Gorash tie ropes and you begin to pass the dangerous blockade trail.
[sblock=Balance and Reflex rolls]
Kettish horse #1 – Balance Fail Reflex Fail.
Kettish horse #2 – Balance Fail Reflex Fail.
Kettish horse #3 - Balance Success.
Kettish horse #4 – Balance Fail Reflex Fail.
Kettish light war horse #1 - Balance Success.
Kettish light war horse #2 - Balance Success.
Maor's Horse - Balance Success.
Turo Pony (Bonzo) - Balance Success.
Keldar's horse - Balance Success.
Allyra's horse - Balance Success.
Eliyyad's horse - Balance Success.
Garon's horse (Arodan) - Balance Success.
Maor – Balance Fail Reflex Success.
Turo - Balance Success.
Keldar - Balance Success.
Allyra - Balance Success.
Eliyyad - Balance Success.
Garon - Balance Success.
Gorash - Balance Success.
[/sblock]
Mid way, while pulling yourself with Gorash's climbing gear and maneuvering the difficult terrain, some of the horses shriek, probably a tiny snake between the rocks caused the horses to panic, the rope tear in the rear part of the group and three horses with Maor loose balance, luckily Maor grabs the loose end of the rope and save himself from falling to the chasm, but 3 horses are not so lucky, lack of hands to grab the rope, the three Kettish steeds plunge to their doom.
After several hours you manage to pass the old avalanche and once again you are on a the road, still from left you are on the edge of a deep, fogy chasm, to the right a tall cliff that disappear in to the clouds.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 23, 2007)

"I'm glad that ordeal is over. Too bad for the horses, but I'm glad none or us were so unfortunate."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 23, 2007)

Turo takes a moment to rest after the group passes the rockslide, and peers over the edge into the canyon. "The many blessings of Garl Glittergold were certainly upon us this day. Still, let us pray that there is another route out of this area and that we do not have to cross this path again."


----------



## Saracor (Mar 26, 2007)

Garon checks over all the mounts as the group rests after the ordeal.

"Yes, I am glad we're through that. These horses aren't well suited for mountain climbing such as that. We'll be in better shape if there's an easier way for them out of here."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 26, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“On the way back, we'll have more time,”_ Allyra says, still kinda shaky from the sudden shock.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 26, 2007)

Eliyyad peers over the edge, saddened by the loss of the horses. Then, his natural ebullience reasserts itself and he turns to the others, saying, "Come, my friends! Let us go forward. The call of fame and the demand of duty burns bright before us."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 27, 2007)

*Journey to the lonely man*

*First Waterday, Planting 5/4/600*

Two days passed uneventfully, and wondering how it comes to be so you realize that the chance of encountering someone or something in a narrow snowy trail flanked with deep chasm on one side and a tall sloppy cliff that every time it seemed that is going to crumple upon you – the chances are low (For your imagination think about the path The fellowship of the ring took on the misty mountains before they ventured into Moria…or the death road in Bolivia, the road to La Paz which took too many lives of Trekkers).
After a day you camped in a narrow crossroads under harsh conditions, where the road splits, one way splits down into the chasm and south east, the other way, according to the map climbs up and head north west, the weather during the climbing was cold and the winds threatened to blow you to your death.
In the second day you traveled in a blizzard, it slowed you down and hardened the trekking witch was difficult in the first place. Your lungs are struggling for evety pinch of air and you breathe heavily and slow your pace. After several hours all the group is fatigued and resting and puking are too common.

In the second day, after an exhausting travel, the trail begin to descends into a chasm, leaving you to walk in a frozen icy grassy and rocky ground, moderate snow falls from the endless blanket of clouds and fills the chasm 2 ft. deep making it hard for your horses to travel. After several hours when it begin to darkened, the chasm opens into a rocky wide ledge, another ledge can be seen 75 feet across a Roaring River, the river is 6 ft. down the two ledges, a narrow and completely unsafe rope bridge swings wildly from side to side and is connected with wooden long pitons to the ground on both ledges.
The chasm you walked in continues from the south where you came from to the north and disappear behind the bridge and the haze of the river.
The wide ledge where you stand is flanked from west and east with high snowy cliffs that disappear into the fog, then you spot it … on a narrow ledge, 21 ft. up the west cliff you see a cave with a wooden door, quite a sight you think, out of no where a door is placed in the middle of the cliff, sitting before the door, way up is a gaunt, dirty, disheveled man with matted hair and beard, he wears a tattered cloak over soiled loincloth, hair shirt and rough leggings. Worn sandals are strapped to his feet.
The man look at you but do not move, he just mumbles something but you can’t hear what he said due to the river's loud noise.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 27, 2007)

Kelday raises his hand to salute the man. "We come in peace" He shouts, knowing that the man probably can't hear him.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 29, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Kelday raises his hand to salute the man. "We come in peace" He shouts, knowing that the man probably can't hear him.




The man simply raises his hand in reply but does nothing more than watching


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2007)

"I say man," calls Turo, as loudly as he can. "What are you doing up there?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 31, 2007)

*The Hermit*



			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> "I say man," calls Turo, as loudly as he can. "What are you doing up there?"




The man smiles, stands and mumbles again, he then steps off the high ledge. To your Amazement he falls like a feather and touches the ground a minute later.
A wizard! Gorash mumbles
Greetings to our humble and solitude place
The filthy looking man says and smiles with a mouth with teeth that are in a shocking condition, he lowers his worn brimmed hat and bows.
A gnome, a dwarf, several humans and an Aasimar, much better, much better, Most are Good, Good Bood Zood, Ha ha ha ha…
Much better then whom?? Oh… you idiot, then the others …
What others ??? …
Psssttt. He is insane
Gorash whispers loudly.
The man, not paying attention continue to babble
… The others we saw a week ago, Oh… the others, yeah evil ones.
A big goblin, goblin shmoblin, it was a hobgoblin!! Yeah, we saw him, he was big, but not as big as the cow headed we insulted, the one who almost took our head off!!!
The man shouts and motions widly patterns of axe and arcing swings, then he runs in a circle and returns.
They fled like animals from a fire!!! How you say??? Because we told them to flee, we commanded them to flee!!
Now what do you want?!
The crazy lad looks at you, he stands 10 ft. from you, close enough for a conversation to be spoken in regular tones.

[sblock=Allyra & Eliyyad]
The man radiates a very powerful aura of arcane.
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 1, 2007)

Eliyyad makes the _salaam_, bowing low and sweeping wide his arm.

"Greetings, _*great and powerful mage!*_ We come in peace to you, on our way to right a great wrong. The others you have mentioned, they are foes who would bring disaster to the Flanaess, if only they could. We seek to thwart them."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“A week? Can you tell us where they went to?”_ Allyra asks.

To the others: _“A week ago, we need to catch them before it is too late.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 3, 2007)

*The Hermit*

That way!
He points to the way you came.
And they came from that way!
He points to the swinging bridge.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 4, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> That way!
> He points to the way you came.
> And they came from that way!
> He points to the swinging bridge.




"Thank you for your help" Keldar says, bowing his head. "Do you have any advice for us, if we want to catch up to them? Our quest is honorable, and we do not wish to hassle you, but your advice would be appreciated."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 4, 2007)

Turo scratches at his chin as he ponders the man's words. "It is odd that the left here in the direction that way just came from, yet we saw no signs of their passage. 'course, a week in the mountains can erase all signs of travel, if I am not mistaken." The gnome cleric sighs. "If we return the way we came, that means crossing the are of the landslide once again."


-


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 4, 2007)

Keldar whispers to the spellcasters in the group "Do you think this man's confusion is magically induced? Is there a spell you can discretely cast to free him, if it's the case?"


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 5, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Keldar whispers to the spellcasters in the group "Do you think this man's confusion is magically induced? Is there a spell you can discretely cast to free him, if it's the case?"



"Whether that is so or not, I do not know. At any rate, I have no spell to counter such a thing."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 5, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "Thank you for your help" Keldar says, bowing his head. "Do you have any advice for us, if we want to catch up to them? Our quest is honorable, and we do not wish to hassle you, but your advice would be appreciated."




Quest Shmuest!! what quest? the same quest they asked us about?
The man scratch his head and burst In surprise
And when we felt they are evil we didn't want to answer … so we sent them away before they chopped our head off


----------



## Saracor (Apr 5, 2007)

"Well perhaps he is confusing coming with going and saw them approach from the same direction as us and left the other way. It is hard to say with someone such as him. In any case, we must be cautious as there is still a group out here and most likely dangerous."

Garon stares after the hermit and then begins to glance around the mountains still wary of what may be out there watching them.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2007)

"Perhaps you could help us find that which we seek?" asks Turo, addressing the man.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 6, 2007)

*The Hermit*

Haaa… they want to consult our wisdom… our knowledge.
Come…come, sit over there.
He points to a small niche curved by the winds or ancient water streams in the cliff.
He goes to the cliff and sits, his face's expression changes completely.
There is a price to our knowledge and if we read your thoughts correctly you desire the location of some place that we were in the past …

Glancing around, Garon spots nothing but birds


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 6, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> There is a price to our knowledge and if we read your thoughts correctly you desire the location of some place that we were in the past …




"And what is that price?"  Keldar asks the mage, unsure if the information will be worth much


----------



## Thanee (Apr 6, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Yes, we seek knowledge of a certain place, and if you know it and the price is reasonable, we might be willing to accept it.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 6, 2007)

*The Hermit*

We desire magic, we desire arcane power, we desire items that possess magic for our collection … let me what you have and accordingly I'll share my knowledge.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2007)

Turo follows after the man. The price sounded high, but wandering aimlessly about these mountains carried its own price. "Tell us then, my friend, what sort of items you seek? Perhaps we can come to an accord."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 7, 2007)

*The Hermit*

We love rods, wands and staffs. But rings and scrolls will do the trick either.
Show us what you have and we'll pick.
He looks excited and claps his hands dramatically


----------



## Yair (Apr 8, 2007)

Maor seems displeased. He talks to the others quietly, trusting the old fool to ignore his words as he did Garon's. "That is a high price indeed. I doubt it's worth our while to hear the maddened ramblings of an old man. If he can confuse the party's direction of coming and going... what use will his instructions be?" Almost half-heartedly, his left hand pats a rod strapped to his side.

[OOC: Maor has a rod of lesser extension to contribute, but is reluctant to do so. His one ring (protection +1) is of divine, not arcane, magic - and he has nothing else of relevance.]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 8, 2007)

*The Hermit*

Like feeling the desire and suspicious around himself, the mumbling hermit throws a phrase to the thin air and return immediately to play with his fingers.
"A tall mountain is Iggwilv's Horn, the lost caves are said to lie south of that peak…"

There is a remark about Iggwilv's Horn in the parchment you took from the council.
See RG, post #2


----------



## Thanee (Apr 8, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“We still have the two wands, I think we can give those to him. What do you say?”_ Allyra asks her companions. _“While the magic stored within might be helpful for us, so will be the wise words of this man.”_


----------



## Yair (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“We still have the two wands, I think we can give those to him. What do you say?”_ Allyra asks her companions. _“While the magic stored within might be helpful for us, so will be the wise words of this man.”_



Maor shrugs. "You are the arcanist. If you think this man's 'wise' words are worth more than the wands, go for it. For myself, I suggest we proceed to our original destination."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 16, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“I do, but it's not my own decision. What do you say, Eliyyad?”_


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 17, 2007)

The portly sorceror bows deeply, and looks up grinning.

"Ah," he chuckles, "the acquisition of wealth is a chancy business. The little pleasures drop into our hands, and then pour away like the desert sands. It is better to be ... indifferent to their allure."

"By all means, give him a wand, or, if he demands more, both of them. I am at ease with this."

Moving over to the stranger, he matches words to actions. Choosing a wand at random, he makes the _salaam_ and proffers it, held ceremonially across both hands.

"O puissant one, accept this gift from your humble servant, and tell us, we pray, what we need to know."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 19, 2007)

*The Hermit*

The Hermit grabs the wand (Which wand?)  with passion, he mumbles something and inspects it again.
Good, good, We are very pleased … you are so kind and generous … now … after we felt your thoughts, we can share our secret, the place you seek are lost and hidden, seek the tall mountain who follows the name Iggwilv's Horn, the lost caves are said to lie south of that peak.
He coughs, tuck the wand somewhere in his robes and continue.
A narrow track does go to the caverns, for when mighty Iggwilv ruled, there was much coming and going to and from the caverns.
He takes out a small parchment from a hidden pocket and adds
Rumor has it that the caverns are a nexus of planes, and many odd monsters now inhabit the caverns, they are scattered among two levels of deep caves.
He hands you the parchment.
Take the south road to Ket, the caves lie south-east of the giant's land.

[sblock=Parchment]
It seems this is a page from a journal of the lone survivor of  a past expedition to the caverns, the parchment says:

_"The small cave was the secret, for in back, hidden by _ (here the text is blurred beyond any reading) _… and we descended._
_There was no certain path, so we _ (Smudged) _… and this is told of above, for it is where Yaim and Brelid met their end. Our persistence paid. The right way was beyond and narrow, so _ (writing covered with dark stain) _… -eam lies straight pas-_ (more stains) _…-pe the span swiftly to plunge to doom where the wat-_ (here smudges and stains obliterate several lines) _… They were right. It is more dismal here than above. Only the two of us su-_ (Blotch) _… We pray that the lucky _ (Smudge) _is true, for we are now going to attempt entry fo-_ (large rusty smears have wiped out the next words) _… of no help. I managed to escape. Why did we _ (here the remaining few words are smeared and unreadable, save for the last word) _… beautiful."_
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 20, 2007)

Having handed over the wand of magic missile to the recluse, Eliyyad receives the parchment and bows his thanks. Unfolding it, he frowns over its contents, then hands it to the others.

"It seems we are on the right track - and that the place we seek is, indeed, perilous. We must be cautious in our searchings."

Zariq bobs his head in agreement.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 20, 2007)

"How far off are these caverns, my friend?" asks Turo. "How long will we have to travel to reach them?"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Your words are full of wisdom and knowledge. You have our thanks! This will help us immensely to foil the beasts' plans.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 24, 2007)

It is depends if you use magic or not.
The hermit laughs loudly.
Seeing your horses he responds  
A week or two.

From what I understood
Say Gorash.
It is suppose to be south of #1 on your map humans.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 26, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Yes, we have to use horses to travel. But the others apparantly do not have faster means as well.”_


----------



## Yair (Apr 27, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Yes, we have to use horses to travel. But the others apparantly do not have faster means as well.”_



"Thank the gods for little mercies" mumbles Maor.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 28, 2007)

*First Freeday, Planting 3/4/600 (Back to the Rockslide)*
Traveling back, now with the advice of the crazy hermit, two days pass uneventfully, you arrive to where the enormous rockslide lies. Despite of being extremely cautious, you loose on of the spare horses.
Waking up in the morning, its take an hour to be back on the main road from Perrenland to Ket (I7 on the map), you travel several more days, without any lethal incidents, you camp in previous places you camped before, the icy lake, the forested valley.

*Second Waterday, Planting 11/4/600*
Three days have passed since you began to travel on the road again and this is the fourth, according to Gorash two days more of traveling to the ridge where you camped with the dwarf's army. Fall comes, and the sun's last rays scatters from the snowy mountain tops, a faint sound of crude tones horns and drums can be heard and it's getting louder and louder with each minute you travel on the road.
Goblins!
Calls Gorash
Those are battle calls, the enemy scouts have seen us, escape is not a choice, prepare yourselves.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 30, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Those are battle calls, the enemy scouts have seen us, escape is not a choice, prepare yourselves.




Keldar looks around frantically. "Cover, we need to find cover, or higher ground where we have a fighting chance." Directing his horse in the drection that seems the most promising, he adds "If we see our situation becomes bleak, can any of you speak Goblin, to negotiate with the creatures?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2007)

"I can crush a goblin's skull, but I can't speak their language," says Turo, looking for a place to take cover.


----------



## Thanee (May 2, 2007)

*Allrya*

_“I'm afraid, no. We should find a position, where they cannot surround us easily and where they cannot see us from afar... or shoot us.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 3, 2007)

Loud horns can be heard and little faces can be seen on cliffs, between trees and around big granite rocks, the area is swarming with goblins …
You can find little hide behind rocks and trees but it is clear to all that scouts have seen you and now the rest of the army is band is coming

ooc- I'm waiting for boddynock, yair and saracor to post.


----------



## Rhun (May 5, 2007)

Turo takes cover behind a tree, his voice muttering prayers as he beseeches the aid of Garl Glittergold. 




*If there is time, Turo will cast the following spells:

Shield of Faith, +3 deflection bonus to AC for 60 rounds
Magic Weapon, +1 attack & damage for 60 rounds

Also, I noticed that Turo has Divine Vigor as a feat, but no Charisma bonus and thus it has no duration...Strahd, how do you want to rule on this, or can I select another feat?*


----------



## Boddynock (May 5, 2007)

Following Turo's lead and taking cover - although he chooses a boulder rather than a tree, given Zariq's particular nature - Eliyyad casts protective spells. He starts with Mage Armor then goes on to Shield. If he has time, he casts the same spells on Zariq. Finally, he casts Resistance on himself.

Then, looking for a large concentration of goblins, he prepares to cast Fireball. Of course, if those goblins conveniently charge earlier, he's happy to vaporize them that much sooner.

[sblock=OOC]Eliyyad's AC goes from 13 to 17 to 21 as he casts the spells. Zariq's goes from 18 to 22 to 26.

Duration of Mage Armor: 6 hours.
Duration of Shield: 6 minutes
Duration of Resistance: 1 minute[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 6, 2007)

*Goblin's band*

Guiding your horses out of the snowy dirt trail to the snowy ground, you take cover behind firs and small boulders. Around 100 ft. to the right of the trail, 2 small cliff jut from the earth, between them lays a snowy wooded slope.
From the cliff's slopes you see goblins, tones of them rushing down screaming and shouting, various weapon, hand axes, morningstars, short swords up in the air, ready to chop and implant innocent lives.
On the cliff you spot rows of goblins, short bows in hand, ready to unleash waves of arrows on top of your heads and horses.

[sblock=Battle notes]
*Round 1 – taking cover
*Round 2 – Turo - Shield of Faith , Elliyad - Mage Armor
*Those who didn't post round 2 actions, please do, unless you delay.
*The goblins appear on the 3 round, so post actions for the 3 round.
*The map is the layout of the beginning of the 3 round.[/sblock]
[sblock=Map legend]
Violet – Skirmishes and warriors
Pink - Archers
Purple – You do not see those goblins from where you stand.
Green – fir trees.
Gray – Rocks and boulders.
Black lines - represent cliff, I also wrote the height.
[/sblock]
I hope Yair and Saracor will post quickly, if not, I'll post for them.


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2007)

*Allyra*

As the goblins approach in numbers, Allrya also weaves spells of protection around her.


OOC: Round 2 _Mage Armor_, Round 3 _Shield_.


----------



## Rhun (May 6, 2007)

*Round 3: Turo Berenwocket - HP48/48, AC23*

Peeking around the tree and seeing the goblins pour down the slope, Turo also notes the archers with their deadly little shortbows. He would help to nullify them as a threat. Grasping his metamagic rod, the gnome begins a longer prayer designed to summon celestial aid.


*
I didn't state it, but Turo would have dismounted on round 1. 

Round 3: cast extended Summon Monster III, summoning a Celestial Hippogriff into space T23. 12 round duration.
*


----------



## Saracor (May 7, 2007)

"We're going to have to keep to the trees!" Garon Exclaims as he dismount from Arodan and sends him behind to cover his rear flank.

"If we can force them to come to us we'll be in better shape, stay close so they can't surround us""

Garon readies his shield and sword for the swarm of goblins that come.

[sblock]
OCC: Garon will dismount, ready his weapon/shield and delay until they get into range. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (May 8, 2007)

Eliyyad has just a couple of clear shots. Smiling grimly, he begins casting. _"What a good thing fireballs can slip around corners."_

[sblock=OOC]Casts Fireball on the goblin at E11.[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 8, 2007)

Keldar dismounts and says grimly:"As long as I stand, I shall hold the trees". Looking at his spellcasting companions, he says:"If there's anything your magic can do to help me, now's a good time to do it."

He then readies his spiked chain, for easy access, gets his bow and starts shooting the charging. ONce the goblins are 20 feet away, he'll grab his chain and wait for them to come into the area he threatens.

[sblock=OCC] Strahd, FYI, Keldar has combat reflexes, so he gets a total of 4 AoO. This will come in handy as the goblins come into his spiked chain's 10ft reach. Also, those goblins loose their dex bonus to AC, so Keldar extra sneak damage (2d6) should apply[/sblock]

[sblock=special_abilities_&_Combat_Stats]
*Init:* + 3

*Attacks:*
_Melee, Two-handed__:_
	• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +10 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach 
_Ranged:_
	• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +9 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range[/indent]


*Misc:* 
	• Sneak attack +2d6
	• trapfinding
	• Evasion
	• Trap sense +1 
	• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (May 8, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“I can cover one of our flanks with a Web spell,”_ Allyra says. _“Just needs some anchor points, like between the trees. Should hold off the goblins from one side for a while, at least. Maybe I can even catch some of them within the strands.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 9, 2007)

*Round 3*

*My sword will take many lives before I'll die, For Glory!*
Shouts Maor and guides his horse to spring forward to meet the goblins.
_*Cling*_ sounds are heard all around the area, followed by a _*Woosh*_ of the arrows as they fly in the air.
Several of the goblin archers surround the cliff and slope down to meet you.
*"We're going to have to keep to the trees!"* Garon Exclaims as he dismount from Arodan and sends him behind to cover his rear flank.
*"If we can force them to come to us we'll be in better shape, stay close so they can't surround us"*
Garon readies his shield and sword for the swarm of goblins that come.
Eliyyad has just a couple of clear shots. Smiling grimly, he begins casting. *"What a good thing fireballs can slip around corners."* The Fire specialist conjures up a ball of fire, then send it to explode among the goblin's ranks, 3 archers fall burning from the cliff and seven goblin skirmishes scream in pain and fall dead, several trees catch on fire on the snowy slope.
But it seems Elliyad's fire trick is no match to the burning fire in the goblin's eyes, those of you who understand goblin hear the shouts 
[sblock=goblin tongue]
*Plunder, kill!!!*
[/sblock]
The swarm of goblins rushes forward, down the slopes and covers the distance almost completely, several charge Maor while other engulf the party from north and south.
*"Kill them!"* Calls Gorash and fires a bolt, one of the goblins falls instantly with the bolt in his firehead. *"Show no mercy!!"*
Keldar dismounts and says grimly. *"As long as I stand, I shall hold the trees". * Looking at his spellcasting companions, he says *"If there's anything your magic can do to help me, now's a good time to do it."*
He then readies his spiked chain, for easy access, gets his bow and starts shooting the charging. His arrow strikes true as one of the charging goblins falls with arrow in his chest

[sblock=Actions] 
Maor – Ride to J20
Gobiln Archers – 15 moved with no attack, 10 range attack Maor, 2 hits, 6 dmg. 
3 Archers are dead due to Fireball
Allyra – Z29, cast Shield.  
Garon –  dismount Y33
Eliyyad – Fireball on the goblin at E11. 
Turo – Cast extended Summon Monster III.
Celestial Hippogrif – Appears on the end of the round.
Goblin Warriors - 7 Warriors dead due to Fireball, 21 goblins runX3, 7 goblins double move, 5 goblins charge Maor, 5 melee attack, 1 hit, dmg 5.
Goblin Sergeants – RunX3
Goblin leader -  No where to be seen.
Gorash  – load crossbow, range attack goblin X32, kill goblin.
Keldar  – Range attack goblin V27, kill goblin.

Eliyyad – Shield 56 rounds, Mage Armor.
Allyra – Shield 53 rounds, mage armor, AC[20]
Turo – Shield of Faith 53 rounds, Magic Weapon 57 rounds.

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 9, 2007)

*Turo Berenwocket - AC23, HP 60/48*

Turo curses in gnomish as he realizes that he is going to have to hold the left flank, but is determined to hold fast. The gnome walks forward, ducking beneath the nearby horse, and clanks his morningstar against his shield. "Feel the wrath of the gnomes, uglies!" calls Turo, even as he silently summons divine aid to fuel his body for the coming fight.

Even as Turo prepares to meet the coming wave of goblins, a powerful eagle's cry breaks over the battlefield. A large winged creature, seeming a combination of horse and eagle, appears in mid-air. A blur of white, silver and gold as it flashes toward the goblin archers on the cliffs, it dives on them with deadly talons extended.


*Move to AA19, use divine vigor for +10 speed and +12 hit points for 10 rounds.

Celestial Hippogriff appears in square T23, moves (fly speed 100'), attack goblin in H33 with claw (Claw +6, damage 1d4+4).*


----------



## Thanee (May 9, 2007)

*Allyra*

Looking around, Allyra decides that Turo's flank needs the most help currently, and casts her spell. Sticky strands of the conjured web appear between the trees and rocks, making it difficult for the goblins to advance further. Then the Wizard slips back behind Garon and Gorash.


OOC: Cast _Web_ (DC 17) on intersection W16/X17; Move to AB32.


----------



## Boddynock (May 9, 2007)

Eliyyad curses as the terrain which shields him also shields the goblins from his most damaging spell. He conjures three glowing, needle-like flames of force which fly unerringly to strike the three nearest of those skirmishers surrounding Maor.

[sblock=OOC]Casts Magic Missile, directing one missile each against M22, N21, L21.[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 9, 2007)

Keldar looks at the charging warrior and shakes his head:"Maor, come back to the trees. Let them come, so the archers won't shoot!" he screams in exasperation.

He continues shooting his bow, trying to free up Maor of the goblins surrounding him (OCC: and should get sneak damage because of flanking).


----------



## Saracor (May 9, 2007)

Garon steps around the rock he's next to in order to engage the closest goblin. He swings at that one, mindful of the others approaching him and those coming around to the middle of the group. He keeps Arodan at his flank to cover him and attack any goblins that get near.

[sblock]
5' step to Y34

Full attack starting on Goblin in X34. If more goblins get near him then he'll use any remaining strikes (if any) on them.

Arodan will ready an action to strike anything that gets near him.

Longsword +1 Attacks: +12/+7, Dmg: 1d8+7, Crit: 19-20/x2

First Attack (1d20+12=18)

Second Attack (1d20+7=21)

Damage rolls (1d8+7=10, 1d8+7=15)

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 9, 2007)

*Round 4*

Surrounded from all around, Maor pulls out his sword and begin to strike but there is too much distraction and he fails to hit the small creatures.
The goblin archers decide to station in new positions, they advance forward and take covers behind trees and boulders.
Looking around, Allyra decides that Turo's flank needs the most help currently, and casts her spell. Sticky strands of the conjured web appear between the trees and rocks, making it difficult for the goblins to advance further. Then the Wizard slips back behind Garon and Gorash.
Garon steps around the rock he's next to in order to engage the closest goblin. He swings at that one, mindful of the others approaching him and those coming around to the middle of the group. With a powerful swing, Garon decapitates the goblin's head.
Turo curses in gnomish as he realizes that he is going to have to hold the left flank, but is determined to hold fast. The gnome walks forward, ducking beneath the nearby horse and stands on the edge of the magically web. He clanks his morningstar against his shield. *"Feel the wrath of the gnomes, uglies!"* calls Turo, even as he silently summons divine aid to fuel his body for the coming fight.

Even as Turo prepares to meet the coming wave of goblins, a powerful eagle's cry breaks over the battlefield. A large winged creature, seeming a combination of horse and eagle, appears in mid-air. A blur of white, silver and gold as it flashes toward the goblin archers on the cliffs, it dives on them with deadly talons extended, the celestial creature sinks his talons deep into the goblins body, the raise him in the air and release him above the cliff's edge, the poor goblin falls to his doom.
The warriors continue to attack Maor, others are advancing forward, several attack Garon, others engage Gorash, and another poor soul slain by Keldar's long spiked chain.
One of the horse, the one Maor was responsible for him previous to the attack flees in panic from the battlefield.

[sblock=Actions] 
Maor – Attack goblin J21, 14.
Gobiln Archers – 14 Double move, 2 move with no attack, 5 range attack Maor, 1 hits, 3 dmg. 
Allyra – Cast Web, move to AB32. 
Garon –  5' step to Y34
Eliyyad – Casts Magic Missile. 1 dead, 2 wounded.
Turo – Cast extended Summon Monster III.
Celestial Hippogrif – Attack Goblin 26, Critical (Confirmed), kill goblin. LK34.
Goblin Warriors – 8 goblins inside web (6 Fail, 2 Success), 3 move with no attack, 3 double move, 3 attack Garon, 0 hits, 2 attack Gorash, 1 hit. 5 dmg, 2 atack Maor's horse, 2 hit, 7 dmg, 7 attack Maor, 3 hits(1 critical), dmg 11.
Goblin Sergeants – 2 Double move, 2 attack Maor, 1 hit, 8 dmg, 
Goblin leader -  No where to be seen.
Gorash  – Draw sword, attack goblin Z30.
Keldar  – melee attack Goblin Y26, kill goblin.
[/sblock]

Eliyyad – Shield 55 rounds, Mage Armor.
Allyra – Shield 52 rounds, mage armor, AC[20]
Turo – Shield of Faith 52 rounds, Magic Weapon 56 rounds, divine vigor 9
The bordered brown line area is the web.


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 10, 2007)

Keldar moves to AA26 and waits for the goblins to enter the area he threatens. "Come and get me, you little bastards, if you dare" he shouts.


----------



## Rhun (May 10, 2007)

*Turo Beremwocket - AC23, HP 60/48*

Turo again spouts off a long curse in gnomish, Allyra's spell having removed the goblins that he had planned on engaging. Still, the gnome could adapt. Stepping back under the nearby horse, Turo rounds the nearby boulder, and swings his morningstar toward the nearest of the goblins.

With another powerful cry, the white and gold feathered hippogriff dives after another target, focusing on the goblin stragglers.



*
Turo
Move to Y21, attack Goblin (X20)
Morningstar +8, 1d6+3 (x2)

Celestial Hipogriff (round 2 of 12)
AC15, HP 25/25
Move to H35, attack Goblin (G34)
Claw +6, 1d4+4*


----------



## Thanee (May 10, 2007)

*Allyra*

With the _Web_ keeping the goblins on the right flank busy and preventing Turo from being swarmed from all sides, Allyra now looks into her own situation, with goblins closing in from the front and left.

She decides to summon help near the goblins on the left flank, so she can concentrate on those in the front afterwards. She draws a short rod from her belt and rapidly casts the summon spell, and thanks to her special training a vicious, large ape with black fur appears amidst the goblins immediately, lashing out with one long arm ending in a sharp claw.

With the spell finished and the goblins on the left having something else to worry about now, the wizardess guides her warhorse closer to the assailants in the front, hoping she can make clear what she wants the battle-trained Kettish horse to do with them with her little riding experience.


OOC: Allyra: Draw Rod as Move Action; Cast _extended Summon Monster III_ as Standard Action (Ape immediately appears on Y39 and attacks); Ride Check to Fight with Warhorse (Ride +2, DC 10) as Free Action.
Ape: 5-ft. step to Y40, Attack goblin at Z42 (Atk +9 Dmg 1d6+7; single attack only).
Light War Horse (if Ride Check was successful): 5-ft. step to AA31, Full Attack vs goblin at Z30 (Atk +4/+4/-1 Dmg 1d4+3/1d4+3/1d3+1).

[SBLOCK=Fiendish Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Boddynock (May 11, 2007)

Eliyyad once again casts Magic Missile, this time targeting the three goblins closest to him.

[sblock=OOC]One missile each on W23, U22 & V21.[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (May 11, 2007)

Garon grits his teeth into a wry smile when he sees the goblins move right into the position he wanted. He feints with a shield bash to one side then swings at the other end goblin. With any luck, he thinks, I can get them all down now.

[sblock]

Possible Cleave attempts may follow any kill...

Full attack. Starting on Goblin in AA35
Longsword +1 Attacks: +12/+7, Dmg: 1d8+7, Crit: 19-20/x2

First Attack (1d20+12=20)

Cleave Attack #1 (1d20+12=13)

Second Attack (1d20+7=27)

Cleave Attack #2 (1d20+7=23)

Damage Rolls (1d8+7=10, 1d8+7=8, 1d8+7=11, 1d8+7=11)

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 13, 2007)

*Round 5*

Another Volley of arrows rain from the sky on top of your heads, Gorash's cursing and shouting can be heard as one arrow sinks into his body.

With the Web keeping the goblins on the right flank busy and preventing Turo from being swarmed from all sides, Allyra now looks into her own situation, with goblins closing in from the front and left.
She decides to summon help near the goblins on the left flank, so she can concentrate on those in the front afterwards. She draws a wand from her belt and rapidly casts the summon spell, and thanks to her special training a vicious, large ape with black fur appears amidst the goblins immediately, lashing out with one long arm ending in a sharp claw. The goblin archer caught in surprise, didn't had a time to scream, the ape cuts the goblin's throat, leaving an open gash, the goblin falls on his knees and face down.

Garon grits his teeth into a wry smile when he sees the goblins move right into the position he wanted. He feints with a shield bash to one side then swings at the other end goblin. With any luck, he thinks, I can get them all down now.
The blade cuts one by one, moving from goblin to goblin, tearing flesh and muscle, two seconds pass and three, cut in a half corpses stain the snowy ground.

Eliyyad once again casts Magic Missile, this time targeting the three goblins closest to him. One of the goblins falls dead, the other two keep on moving.

Turo again spouts off a long curse in gnomish, Allyra's spell having removed the goblins that he had planned on engaging. Still, the gnome could adapt. Stepping back under the nearby horse, Turo rounds the nearby boulder, and swings his morningstar toward the nearest of the goblins, but the goblin ducks the flying weapon.

From the middle of the battlefield, you spot Maor's horse fall and Maor with him. The goblins swarm the knight with swords and axes, Maor's cries echoes all around. The goblins who attack Turo, Eliyyad and Allyra miss but the one who sneaked behind Garon hits the fighter in the back.
*Help me.* Cries Gorash, the dwarf is severely wounded and decides to withdraw to where Keldar and Eliyyad stand.
Other goblins, a little bit bigger then the puny warriors advance forward, shouting commandd, one of them comes around the rock besides Garon and nails his axe in the fighter's leg. The second one advance on Turo but prefers to attack the horse, the axe sinks deep and the wounded horse turns to flee in panic.

Guiding his horse forward, Keldar rides to help Turo, from a flanking position he crushes his chain on the shoulders of a poor goblin, the goblin collapses immediately on the ground, lifeless.

[sblock=Actions] 
Maor – Attack goblin K21, Kill Goblin
Gobiln Archers – 1 Double move, 1 Range Attack Allyra, 0 hits, 1 attack Arodan, 0 hits, 4 attack Garon, 0 hits, 2 attack Gorash, 1 hit, 2 dmg, 3 attack Maor, 1 hit, 4 dmg, 4 attack Keldar, 0 hits, 2 attack Eliyyad, 0 hits, 1 attack Hippogriff, 0 hits.
Allyra – Cast extended Summon Monster III , Ride Check [failed]
Fiendish Ape – Move to Z39, Attack Goblin AA38, kill goblin.
Garon –  Attack + Cleave, Kill 3 goblins.
Eliyyad – Casts Magic Missile. 1 dead, 2 wounded.
Turo – Move to Y21, attack Goblin (X20),Miss .
Celestial Hippogrif – Attack Goblin, miss.
Goblin Warriors – 6 goblins ref save, failed, web, 8 attack Maor, 2 hits, 9 dmg, 3 attack Turo, 0 hits, 1 attack Eliyyad, 0 hits, 1 attack Garon, 1 hit, 6 dmg, 1 attack Allyra, 0 hits, 3 attack Gorash, 1 hit, 4 dmg.
Goblin Sergeants – 1 move with no attack , 1 attack Garon, 1 hit, 2 dmg, 2 attack Maor, 2 hits, 8 dmg.
Goblin leader -  Attack Hippogriff, 4 dmg..
Gorash  – Withdraw To AC23.
Keldar  –attack Goblin X23, kill goblin.
[/sblock]

Eliyyad – Shield 54 rounds, Mage Armor. AC[18]
Allyra – Shield 51 rounds, mage armor, AC[20]
Turo – Shield of Faith 51 rounds, Magic Weapon 55 rounds, divine vigor 7
The bordered brown line area is the web.


----------



## Thanee (May 13, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra continues to guide her horse towards attacking the goblins, but then moves back a bit to be free from their weapons to cast another spell and summon another of the fierce apes to the battlefield, right before herself. The apes happily slash their sharp claws into the tiny goblins.


OOC: Allyra: Ride Check to Fight with Warhorse (Ride +2, DC 10) as Free Action; Ride (5-ft. step) to AC33 as Move Action; Cast _extended Summon Monster III_ as Standard Action (Ape immediately appears on AA31 and attacks).
Light War Horse (if Ride Check was successful): Full Attack vs goblin at AA32 (Atk +4/+4/-1 Dmg 1d4+3/1d4+3/1d3+1); afterwards 5-ft. step to AC33.
Ape1: 5-ft. step (or move towards nearest goblin); Full Attack (or single Attack) against that goblin (Atk +9(/+9/+4) Dmg 1d6+7(/1d6+7/1d6+3)).
Ape2: Appears at AA31; Attack goblin at AA32 or Z31 (Atk +9 Dmg 1d6+7; single attack only).

[SBLOCK=Fiendish Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 14, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> *Help me.* Cries Gorash, the dwarf is severely wounded and decides to withdraw to where Keldar and Eliyyad stand.




Keldar takes an opportunistic swing at the Goblin in front of Eliyyad, hopefully kills it, looks at the mage and says: "cover me", and rushes towards the dwarf to help him.

[sblock=OCC] AoO on the goblin, hopefully with sneak damage (flanking) - +12 hit/ 2d4+2d6+7 damage (10 +2 flanking to hit, 2d4+7 base + 2d6 sneak damage)

Direct horse towards Gorash[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2007)

*Turo Berewocket - AC 23, HP 60/48*

With no shortage of goblin ugliness about, the cleric of Garl Glittergold sets about whacking the beasties down with his morningstar.

The summoned hipogriff strikes out at the nearby goblin, tearing at it with claws and beak.


*
Turo
Attack Goblin (X20)
Morningstar +8, 1d6+3 (x2)

Celestial Hipogriff (round 3 of 12)
AC15, HP 25/25
Full Attack Goblin (G34)
Claw +6 (1d4+4), Claw +6 (1d4+4), Bite +1 (1d8+2)

*


----------



## Saracor (May 14, 2007)

"Arodan, back attack left!" Garon shouts to his horse as he backs up, getting him to cover the goblin in front of Allyra. 

Garon repositions himself to avoid being flanked by the goblins and strikes out again at the two new ones, hoping he can take them down quick enough to head to the middle and block the goblins there.

OCC
[sblock]
Arodan, 5' step back, full attack on goblin in AA32

Garon, 5' step back to Z34. Full attack starting on goblin in Y33


Longsword +1 Attacks: +12/+7, Dmg: 1d8+7, Crit: 19-20/x2
Full Attack: 2 hooves +6 melee (1d6+4) and bit +1 melee (1d4+2)

First attack (1d20+12=20)
First attack damage (1d8+7=14)

Possible Cleave (1d20+12=32)
Cleave attack damage (1d8+7=13)

Second attack (1d20+7=8) (if necessary)

Arodan Hooves (1d20+6=17, 1d20+6=11)
Arodan Hooves (1d6+4=6, 1d6+4=7)

Arodan Bite (1d20+2=21)
Arodan Bite (1d4+2=4)

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 18, 2007)

*Round 6 + Round 7 Archer's action*

Most of the Archers drop the bows and draw spears, those who already drew weapons charge the party members, Keldar with a swift reacts crush his chain on two of them, sending them to the ground yapping and dying.
It seems you are hard target for the goblins but the poor horses are an easy one, two more horses suffer the blades of the goblins.

Allyra continues to guide her horse towards attacking the goblins, but then moves back a bit to be free from their weapons to cast another spell and summon another of the fierce apes to the battlefield, right before herself. The apes happily slash their sharp claws into the tiny goblins, two more fall dead like yellow leaves from a tree.

*"Arodan, back attack left!"* Garon shouts to his horse as he backs up, getting him to cover the goblin in front of Allyra. Arodan's hooves crush the poor goblin's skull with a loud thud.
Garon repositions himself to avoid being flanked by the goblins and strikes out again at the two new ones, hoping he can take them down quick enough to head to the middle and block the goblins there. The blade once more finds the putrid flesh of the goblins, cutting the filthy souls and brings them down.

Eliyyad backs his horse and once more shots magic bolts of force, the bolts bring down two more of the evil creatures.

With no shortage of goblin ugliness about, the cleric of Garl Glittergold sets about whacking the beasties down with his morningstar. The weapon flies into the goblin's head, piercing eyes and crushing nose, the goblin screams and falls dead.
The summoned hippogriff strikes out at the nearby goblin, tearing at it with claws and beak, another goblin falls lifeless.

Aloud horn echoes through the area and the goblins begin to withdraw in panic to the slope, most of those who attacked Maor vanish behind the slope, the ones who were near you run up the snowy slope.

Keldar takes an opportunistic swing at the Goblin in front of Eliyyad, he kills it, looks at the mage and says: *"cover me", * and rushes towards the dwarf to help him.

The goblin archers whice most of them hold spears turn to flee after their coward friends. The cries of those who are webbed can be heard.
[sblock=Goblin]
*Free us!! Don't run, Haaaa!!*
[/sblock]
Up on the snowy slope, you see Maor, he lies on the ground, not moving.

[sblock=Actions] 
Gobiln Archers – 6 Double move, 2 Charge Horse, 1 hits, 2 attack Keldar, 0 hits, 1 attack Keldar's horse, 0 hits, 1 charge Eliyyad, 0 hits, 3 attack Gorash's horse, 2 attack Garon, 0 hits, 1 charge Allyra, 0 hits, 3 attack Hippogriff, 2 hits, 1 critical hit.
Allyra – ride back, Cast extended Summon Monster III.
Fiendish Ape 1–Attack Goblin AB23, kill goblin.
Fiendish Ape 2– Move to AA37, Attack Goblin Z36, kill goblin.
Garon –  5' step back to Z34., Full attack + cleave, Kill 2 goblins.
Arodan – Attack Goblin AA32, Kill goblin.
Eliyyad – Casts Magic Missile. 2 dead.
Turo – Attack Goblin (X20), kill goblin. AoO goblin, kill goblin.
Celestial Hippogrif – Attack Goblin, miss.
Goblin Warriors – 6 in web, 12 goblins runX3, 1 more dead due Turo's AoO.
Goblin Sergeants – 4 RunX3.
Goblin leader -  Flee, RunX3.
Gorash  – Delay action.
Keldar  – AoO 3 goblins, Kill 2.  Attack Goblin, Kill goblin, move to AA25.
Round 7 Goblin Archers – Flee in panic, RunX3
[/sblock]

If you wish to chase them indicate it in your post or post at will, it will be the end of combat, thus end of combat rounds.


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2007)

His speed increased by the blessings of his diety, Turo runs forward to Maor's side, crouching beside the fallen warrior to check for signs of life.

The beatufiul hippogriff, the snow-white feathers of its legs covered in dark goblin blood, springs forward to attack the next goblin in line (D31).


----------



## Thanee (May 18, 2007)

*Allyra*

The summoned apes do not hesitate to chase after the goblins, trying to get some taste of their blood before they have to leave for darker realms once more.

Allyra sits on her horse, breathing calmly. It seems they have broken the opposing forces. As her eyes fall upon Maor's broken body, she thinks about what she could do to help the celestial warrior-priest, but her rationale quickly tells her, that there is nothing she can do...


----------



## Boddynock (May 18, 2007)

Eiyyad urges his horse forward just far enough to get a clear shot at the large cluster of goblins at the base of the slope, then sends a fireball streaking their way.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 21, 2007)

*Round 7 - End of Combat*

All of the goblin archers disappear behind the high slope and behind the snowy ridge.
The summoned apes do not hesitate to chase after the goblins, trying to get some taste of their blood before they have to leave for darker realms once more. They chase the goblins and soon disappear behind the slope either, up in the sky the hippogriff follows, soon to be disappeared behind the slope, shouts and screams echoes all around from the panicked goblins.
Eiyyad urges his horse forward just far enough to get a clear shot at the large cluster of goblins at the base of the slope, thought, most of the archers already fled, he sends a fireball and strikes the group of warriors, all of them scream to death and fall on the ground, staining the white snow with dark red blood.
Back on the road and between the boulders, the sticky strong web hold several goblins, some shout and curse in anger, others cry for help and plea for forgiveness.

Turo rush up the snowy slope to inspect Maor, the sight is terrible and sorrowful. The proud celestial tainted human lies on the ground, most of his equipment plundered by the escaping goblins. His lower body is crushed by his massive dead steed and his upper body holds horrible and severe wounds. Turo realizes that he must bring the terrible news to his friends. The proud paladin fell defending them.

[sblock=Actions] 
Gobiln Archers – Fled out of sight.
Allyra – Nothing.
Fiendish Ape 1–Chase.
Fiendish Ape 2– Chase.
Garon –  Nothing.
Arodan – Nothing.
Eliyyad – Casts Fireball. 3 warriors dead.
Turo – Rush to Maor
Celestial Hippogrif – Chase, out of sight.
Goblin Warriors – Fled out of sight.
Goblin Sergeants – Fled out of sight.
Goblin leader -  Fled out of sight.
Gorash  – Nothing.
Keldar  – Nothing.
[/sblock]
[sblock=XP update]
You killed 40 goblins
6 are prisoners.
I updated the xp in the RG thread.
I gave sufficient XP for the Hermit's and Goblin's encounter for all of you to rise from level 6 to level 7. And I mean all, including you Boddynock.
Reset your xp to be 21000 exactly. Congratulations, raise your characters and post in the ooc thread when you done.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2007)

Turo looks back toward his companions from where he kneels beside Maor's broken body. He gives them a slight shake of his head, knowing that no words are necessary.


*Still updating Turo, but I'm close. Just need a feat and spells.*


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 25, 2007)

[sblock=occ]
Hey Strahd, FYI, if it's appropriate, I'm considering giving Keldar a few levels of Ranger. We're aways in the forest, and if we lose our guide, we'll be in a bad situation.
So this level up will be for Ranger 1, and I'll put most of the kill points in riding (he has 0 ranks right now, and is always on his horse!)
I hope this is ok.
Thanks & cheers,

SG[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 26, 2007)

Well, what now?
Gorash breaks the party's silence
What with the goblins over there?

[sblock=ooc]
It's your character Steve and not mine, do whatever you wish.
I'm just bringing the monsters.
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (May 27, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> [sblock=ooc]
> It's your character Steve and not mine, do whatever you wish.
> I'm just bringing the monsters.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=occ]
Kewl! I asked because some DMs don't like PCs to take a 1st level in a new class without some sort of "apprenticeship". I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask.

Another leveling-up question. Do you mind if I tweak Keldar's skills? There are a buch of skills I gave him ranks in during character generation that don't make much sense. I'd like to modify these to fit the vision I now have of him. OK?
Thanks and cheers,

SG[/sblock]
Keldar surveys the situation. He looks at his fallen companion, and says to no one in particular: "Maor, you glorious fool! What were you thinking when you charged those goblins alone? I am no bard, but I will tell your story, so your name lives on. Without a doubt, you died a true warrior's death, and likely saved us in the process."

He then moves closer to the entangled goblins, and looks at the group's casters "Are all these creatures evil?" He then approached the creatures "How many more of your brethen are in the area and how soon can we expect them? Cooperate, and we will be lenient."


----------



## Saracor (May 30, 2007)

Garon looks over the immediately battlefield, wipes the blood off his weapons and armor and walks towards where Maor fell.
"We certainly shall sing songs of his deeds in battle. While his courage can not be doubted, his wisdom can. I curse at his foolishness for otherwise he would still be with us."
Garon kneels near his fallen body, sword point down in the ground.
"A fallen comrade is never an easy blow, no matter how many times before it may have come. The gods will see to him now and hope his glory continues in the next realm"
Garon closes his eyes for a moment in silent prayer to the gods then is back on his feet to see what other trouble may be amiss.


----------



## Rhun (May 31, 2007)

"We should build a cairn. There are certainly enough stones about." That said, the gnome begins gathering rocks for the burial.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 31, 2007)

*Gorash*

What with the goblins?
Gorash remarks and turns to Allyra in suspicious.
What with your spell Sorceress, we'll they ever be free


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Yes, they will get free eventually. I can make it dissipate, guess they won't cause any trouble anymore. I will free them now.”_

Allyra then moves up to the webbed goblins and calls out to them: _“You can go now! If I ever see you again here, you will find yourself in more trouble, than just sticky strands.”_

Then she dismisses the spell.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2007)

Turo frowns at Allyra's actions. "They killed Maor. And if you let them wander free, others will fall to their weapons. They should be slain for their crimes."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 5, 2007)

You decide to bury Maor in the snowy ground and build a cairn on top of it, most of is equipment is lost to the fleeing goblins, but his armor, cloak, his ring and several coins which fell during the goblin's escape are still here.

*Breastplate +1, cloak of Resistance +1, Ring of Protection +1, 28 gold coins. 

*************************************

*“Yes, they will get free eventually. I can make it dissipate, guess they won't cause any trouble anymore. I will free them now.”*
Allyra then moves up to the webbed goblins and calls out to them: *“You can go now! If I ever see you again here, you will find yourself in more trouble, than just sticky strands.”*
Then she dismisses the spell, the goblins begin to flee to the four winds.

Turo frowns at Allyra's actions. *"They killed Maor. And if you let them wander free, others will fall to their weapons. They should be slain for their crimes."*

If anyone wants to shot the fleeing goblins in the back he can do so.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 5, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Do you always punish a whole race for the actions of a few individuals? The battle is over. But don't let my thoughts stop you, if that's what you feel is right. I just don't see any need for it.”_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 6, 2007)

*Turo could only make use of the Ring of Protection +1, I believe*


"Bah," says the gnome, watching the goblins flee. He shakes his morningstar in the air as they go. "I'll crush you and all your kin should I ever set eyes upon you again!" he shouts after them.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 8, 2007)

Placing the last stone that marks the last place of rest of the proud warrior was even difficult than fighting the Ogres and dealing with the stubborn dwarves.
The fleeing goblins have already scattered to the four winds and the area again falls silent but the wind which howls in the gap between the two cliffs.
The scavenger denizens of the mountains will consume the bodies of the dead in the oncoming days, leaving the terrible battle to remain only in your memories.
*The goblin's equipment is crude and nothing valuable is recovered from the dead bodies.

With heavy heart, you resume your journey, the journey to the lost caverns, the cursed place already took two souls and you didn't even get their, how many more you will need to sacrifice …

*(K20) Second Freeday, Planting 14/4/600*

You arrive to the ridges where you camped with the dwarves, the dwarves are not around but signs of their former camps are still visible on the snowy ground.
The air is cool but fair, dimmed sun peeks from around the grey clouds from time to time but hearing the dwarf's guesses you realize it is unknown how much time the power of Pelor's sun will prevent rain from falling
From the ridge where you stand, you can observe the valley below, the main road of the Yatils continue on top of the ridge to the south west.
There are four ways out of this valley that I know, we came from the south and returned from the north, one heads to a barren area to the east and another difficult way heads south east. Where is the exact place the mad man spoke off I don't know, but those two paths lead to where he spoke.
Say the Dwarf

OOC:
*Map Updated in the RG, post #2
*Boddynock - did you raise Eliyyad to level 7?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 8, 2007)

"I say we head to the barren area. We can't afford to lose more horses and braving more difficult terrain seems unwize", Keldar says, thinking outloud.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 8, 2007)

Turo nods at Keldar's words. "True enough. If our horses are lost, we will find ourselves further behind."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 12, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“It's not like the supply of horses would be much of a problem, actually, but no point to needlessly lose any more of them. Knowing our luck, I would actually say the difficult way is safer, though. We will probably just run into another army on the barren area.”_


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 12, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> OOC:
> *Boddynock - did you raise Eliyyad to level 7?



OOC: Not yet, sorry.  I'll try and get it done in the next couple of days.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 14, 2007)

Turo nods at Allyra's words. "As long as it be an army of goblins, let them come," he says. It is obvious that the gnome thinks of it as his sacred duty to strike down the nasty little goblies wherever they may be encountered.


----------



## Saracor (Jun 14, 2007)

"No point in needless waste. We should try to keep our horses as safe as possible. The trek back will be rough without them."

Garon says, patting Arodan along his neck. "Besides, I don't want to lose any more friends on this journey."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 15, 2007)

Agreed.
Gorash calls
We shall take the south east route. we can always track back and take the south route afterwards.

Ooc: I’ll post continuation later on


----------



## Rhun (Jun 17, 2007)

Turo urges his pony forward, following after Gorash. The gnomes whistles a catchy tune as he rides toward the southeast.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 17, 2007)

Choosing the south-eastern path, one day pass uneventfully, the journey is along a narrow wooded valley, flanked by slopes, various waterfalls, small lakes and shallow streams. This part of the Yatils is low when compared to the peaks of the north where you were a week ago, most of the snow in those area melted and gave way to grass and wild flowers.

*Third Sunday, Planting 16/4/600*

_Around noon…_ (N24.5 on the updated map)
[sblock=Giant tongue]
"Hands off Goblin, this goat is mine"
"You better take of your hands if you precious them so much"
"With those precious I'll smack your head off"
"Then I'll regrow it you idiotic lizard, now go away"
_Grunt..._
_Thud_...
[/sblock]
Low toned brutish shouts can be heard somewhere between the trees, you spot a crumbled wall somewhere, probably an ancient ruined mountains ranger's post lost in time to the woods.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 17, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> *Third Sunday, Planting 16/4/600*
> 
> _Around noon…_ (N24.5 on the updated map)
> [sblock=Giant tongue]
> ...




Keldar signals his companions to halt. "Subtlety may be our best asset in these strange lands", he says in a low voice, as he ushers them to move to a less visible position. He dismounts and tries to position himself to get a better view of the argument.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Agreed. Did anyone understand what they said?”_ Allyra asks, as she dismounts.


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Agreed. Did anyone understand what they said?”_ Allyra asks, as she dismounts.



"I regret that I have no familiarity with this brutish tongue."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 18, 2007)

Turo too shakes his head. "Nor do I understand the tongue." The gnome climbs down from his mount. "If we move forward, we should do so with caution."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 19, 2007)

*Gorash the lonesome*

The shouts are from within the ruins, I recognize the dialect as Giantish but I cannot understand the tongue. Should we circle the place and leave the inhabitant of the tower alone or investigate what are they all about?
Gorash inquires as the shouts become more intense and raise to higher tones


----------



## Rhun (Jun 19, 2007)

"Giants," spits Turo, the word spoken with the vehemence of a curse. "Scourge of the mountains. We should investigate...innocents may be at risk."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 21, 2007)

*Gorash the lonesome*

Gorash takes out his crossbow and load a bolt.
I'm sure you know it but I'll say it despite of that. Those who speak giant tend to be very dangerous, so prepare your selves to the worst.

Just indicate what preparations you are going to make before venturing into the ruined ranger's tower.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2007)

*I'll post up Turo's preparations after the rest of the group agree to check it out or talk the gnome out of investigating.*


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 23, 2007)

Eliyyad pales a little at the sound of giants' voices, and the suggestion that they investigate. Then he frowns, nods decisively, and says to the others, "Masters, I have no desire to dally with giants - but as one who was himself rescued through your courage, I can hardly deny any other potential captive the same benefit."

"I agree with Turo - we must investigate. But let us be most assuredly on our guard."

If it becomes clear that the party is going to enter the tower, the sorcerer casts Mage Armor on himself and on Zariq. As soon as the party encounters opposition, he plans to cast Mirror Image and Shield on himself (Zariq will be told to stay at the rear).

OOC: Strahd, I've posted the level 7 version of Eliyyad to the RG. I've also changed a new spell from Haste to Lightning Bolt (I hadn't read the Haste description properly  )


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jun 25, 2007)

As the group approaches, Keldar will have his bow ready. Once close to the tower, he'll sap for his spiked chain.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 25, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“I can make myself unseen for a while. I'll go ahead and take a look, but still keep my distance.”_

With that Allyra draws her magical rod from her belt, but waits for the others, in case someone has something important to say, before she heads off.


----------



## Saracor (Jun 26, 2007)

Garon dismounts from Arodan and drops his reins to keep him from wandering.

"Giants can be nasty business. I fear though, that even with caution my approach will be heard. I will stay back a short ways and be ready to rush forward if necessary"

Garon readies his sword and shield and creeps to a point outside of earshot to allow the quieter folk to move up and see what is happening.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2007)

Turo nods his head at Allyra. "If you are sure you can do so without putting yourself in harm's way," says the gnome.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 26, 2007)

*Ruined Ranger's tower*

Walking into the woods and away from the main road, invisible Allyra circles the ruined tower’s wall. She spots a large burned bonfire in the ruined opened first floor, a partially crumbled staircase leads to a second floor.
On the staircase sits a green and enormous Troll, to his feet lays a partially eaten mountain goat.
In the center of the floor two other Trolls argue on another dead goat, one of them holds the dead goat, the other threatens him and hold a brick in his hand.

None of them seem to sense you, the goat’s smell is above your own and the shouts are above your footstep’s sound


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2007)

*Allyra*

Recalling what she knows about these creatures (Knowledge (nature) +8), Allyra slowly heads back to the others.

_“Trolls. Three of them, as far as I could see. They are having lunch right now and are arguing about the specifics as it seems.”_


----------



## Boddynock (Jun 27, 2007)

Eliyyad scowls in distaste. "Trolls - they are foul creatures. But, if I remember correctly, they do not like fire. Perhaps we should smoke them out - or just smoke them."

He laughs at his own jest.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 27, 2007)

*Gorash the lonesome*

Trolls … they are nasty.
Gorash adds
Can be avoided


----------



## Rhun (Jun 27, 2007)

Turo's face turns hard and grim at Allyra's report, and he spits on the ground. "Foul beasts, they are. Evil and nasty. If we pass them, leave them living, they will only cause some other innocents harm."


----------



## Thanee (Jun 27, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Fire, yes, I'm sure I heard that before. Well, I can give them some fire, and as we have seen you are quite capable of that as well, Eliyyad. I suppose, between the two of us, we can hurt them quite good, if we can get close enough without them being able to spread out, which should hopefully allow us to do away with this threat. Since I am still invisible for a while, I can surely get into position, as I need to be somewhat closer than our fiery friend here. Quite naturally, I would be more than happy if the rest of us would stay not too far away, if we decide to go that route.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 28, 2007)

*Ruined Ranger's tower*

The area is surrounded with balsam Firs and cypress trees, the ruined tower upper story is totally crumbled but stands high above the tree tops, the second story is complete, but only darkness can be seen through the narrow slits that supposed to be windows, the first floor is partially ruined. The staircase (yellow) is partially ruined as well and stands half the way up to the second story.
A ruined, burned wooden fence (Dotted line) surrounds the side of the tower, probably a place where the rangers stabled their horses.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2007)

"A few fireballs into the tower should take care of the trolls quite handily. Eliyyad, is that something you can arrange? The rest of us can move in a prepare to strike before they can respond to your barrage."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 3, 2007)

*Gorash the lonesome*

I'll watch the horses
The dwarf ranger says


----------



## Thanee (Jul 3, 2007)

*Allyra*

Still invisible, Allyra offers to take up position about fifty feet away from the tower (X22) and blast them with fire from there, at the same time Eliyyad sends a _Fireball_ into the old building.


OOC: Allyra would cast a _sudden maximized Blast of Flame_ on the three trolls then.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 3, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "A few fireballs into the tower should take care of the trolls quite handily. Eliyyad, is that something you can arrange? The rest of us can move in a prepare to strike before they can respond to your barrage."



"Certainly, my friend. I'm always happy to oblige."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 6, 2007)

*Surprise round*

The two magic users station them selves behind trees and prepare to unleash the destructive fire power on the busy Trolls. (Allyra Hide J11, Eliyyad Hide H9)
In the meantime the fighters and the priest take positions north-west between the firs, ready to strike and charge if necessary. (Garon L7, Turo M6, Keldar O8).

A moment pass a ball of fire makes his way into the crumbled tower, the ball of fire explodes in the middle of the surprised trolls, sending stone debris all over, flocks of birds up from the trees up to the sky and the trolls to their knees.
Following the fireball, a cone of spreading fire, bursts from Allyra's hands, setting blaze several tress heads from her hiding spot and into the tower.
The three trolls resemble living burned torches, if not for the wind which blows to the west, the smell of burned flesh would be over powering, the troll which held the dead goat falls blackened on the ground motionless.
The bigger Troll rises to his feet and shouts a command in Giantish to his panicked gravely wounded comrade. 

[sblock=Actions]
Eliyyad – Fire ball to S13. dmg 35.
Allyra –  sudden maximized Blast of Flame, dmg 42.
Troll 1 – Ref save Fireball [Fail], Ref save Blast of flame [Fail].
Troll 2 – Ref save Fireball [Success], Ref save Blast of flame [Fail].
Troll 3 – Ref save Fireball [Fail], Ref save Blast of flame [Success].
[/sblock]

Please post first round inits and actions.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 6, 2007)

Eliyyad smiles grimly and unleashes another fireball, targetting the larger of the two standing monsters, confident that his blast will catch the other in its area of effect.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 6, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra watches the devastation caused by their arcane fire. She hadn't witnessed the destructive power of her newly discovered spell yet, but it certainly was a sight to behold, if you had an eye for these things. Being of a school of magic, that uses less direct methods usually, the wizard does not often have the opportunity to experience this first hand.

Of course, two of the trolls were still standing and this was not exactly the time to muse about the creation of magical effects and so Allyra conjures one of her fierce ape allies between her and the closest troll, in order to aid her against these foul beasts.


OOC: Initiative 8; Cast _Summon Monster III_ as a Standard Action (taking a 5-ft. step away and/or using defensive casting, in case it's necessary), then (if possible without provoking any AoO) move away 30 ft.

[SBLOCK=Fiendish Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 7, 2007)

Keldar will fire an arrow at the closest troll. "Take this, you foul creature" he mumbles

OCC: init +13, to hit +18, damage +6 (dooh!), rolls


[sblock=special_abilities_&_Combat_Stats]
*Init:* + 3

*Attacks:*
_Melee, Two-handed__:_
	• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +11/+6 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach
_Ranged:_
	• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +10 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range


*Misc:* 
	• Sneak attack +2d6
	• trapfinding
	• Evasion
	• Trap sense +1 
	• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 8, 2007)

*Turo Beremwocket*

Turo moves to get a clear line of sight on the two remaining trolls, chanting a prayer to Garl Glittergold as he does. The gnome stretches out his hand toward the troll, and a beam of blinding silvery-white light lances toward the foe.


*
Initiative: 14
Move, cast searing light for 3d8 damage. Ranged touch attack at +6
*


----------



## Saracor (Jul 9, 2007)

Garon waits for a moment to see the effects of the fire and then heads a bit closer to make sure the trolls don't get to the casters.

OCC:
[sblock]
Initiative Roll (1d20+1=8)

Garon moves to L11 and hopes to attract some attention from the trolls rather than them moving to attack anyone else.
He will hold an attack on whichever one moves near him.
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 10, 2007)

*Round 1*

The Troll drops the dead animal, his eyes flicker in anger back and forth, from tree to tree and his nose nods up and down as he smells the air.
[sblock=Giant] Humans, behind the tree![/sblock]
He shouts something and charge forward, zigzagging between the burned trees towards the now visible Allyra, he lashes his claw forward and open a bleeding gap in the wizard's shoulder.

Eliyyad smiles grimly and unleashes another destructive fire spell, targeting the larger of the two standing monsters. The big vicious troll is caught unprepared again and shouts in pain as the fire licks his flesh once more.
Raged and angry, the big one strides forward, to the edge of the crumbled wall, his eyes dance from one to another as he spots everyone of you, then he chants something in the language of his kind, suddenly, the weeds, bushes and trees springs to life and wrap, twist and entwine around arms, neck and legs.

*OOC:* I'm letting everyone to post actions once more, now that the situation changed completely, Turo, Keldar, Allyra and Garon are those who need to act after the Troll Ranger. 
Turo, Keldar, Allyra, Eliyyad: Half movement penalty.
Garon: Entangled, need to break free, Str check or Escape Artists.
Green circle on the map is the area of spell

[sblock=Actions] 
Troll 2 – Spot 26, move to KJ13 Attack Allyra 23, dmg 10.
Eliyyad – Hide 20, Fireball S14, dmg 23. Ref save vs. Entangle 23 
Troll 1 – Spot 31, Reflex save [Success], Move to PO14, casts entangle
Turo – Hide 19, Ref save vs. Entangle 23.
Keldar  – Hide 29, Ref save vs. Entangle 18.
Allyra – Hide 22, Ref save vs. Entangle 13.
Garon –  Hide 15, Ref save vs. Entangle 10.
[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Jul 10, 2007)

Garon is caught flatfooted by the spell as he was trying to move forward, the branches and roots entangle him and he is unable to free himself in time to intercept the troll.

OCC
[sblock]
Stength Check (1d20+4=8)

Fails check and so remains entangled
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2007)

*Same action for Turo. Move 5' to N6 and cast Searing Light at the Troll 1*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 11, 2007)

Keldar will shoot his arrow at troll 1 (same action & rolls as in the previous post). He'll then drop his bow, switch to his spiked chain, and get closer to Allyra.


----------



## Thanee (Jul 11, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra disengages from the troll that hurt her, using the trees as a shield against the brutish creature as she slowly moves away through the entwining plants.


OOC: Move to L9 (no AoO due to cover); Cast _Summon Monster III_ (Fiendish Ape) to L11 as a Standard Action.
Ape attacks immediately (one attack only at Atk +9 Dmg 1d6+7).

[sblock=Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 13, 2007)

*Ending Round 1*

Turo moves between roots and twigs and manages to fire a beam of light towards the big Troll, but the aim is 1 foot wide to the right. Keldar's arrow suffers from the same fate. The arrow penetrates one of the trees.
Allyra disengages from the troll that hurt her, using the trees as a shield against the brutish creature as she slowly moves away through the entwining plants.
Mumbling a quick spell, a black raging ape from the plane of Limbo appears before her, the ape focus himself on the green giant and pound his clawed fist on the troll's torso.
Garon is caught flatfooted by the spell as he was trying to move forward, the branches and roots entangle him and he is unable to free himself in time to intercept the troll.

[sblock=Actions] 
Troll 3 – Entangled.
Eliyyad – Half movement 
Troll 1 – casts entangle
Turo – Half movement to N6, cast searing light range touch attack 7.
Keldar  – Range attack Troll1 18, Half movement to M10.
Allyra – Half movement to L9, Cast Summon Monster III.
Fiendish Ape – L11, attack Troll3 26, dmg 10.
Garon –  Entangled, Str check [Fail].
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 13, 2007)

OOC: Ammending Eliyyad's action: he will centre the fireball halfway between the two trolls, so that the burst misses the members of his own party.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 13, 2007)

Keldar will drop his bow and keep a firm grip on his spiked chain. He'll exagerate how entangled he is to goad the trolls to attack him.

OCC: Use of the improved feint feat (Bluff +7), so the trolls are denied their dex bonus and sneak damage applies. I'm hoping they'll both approach and Keldar will be able to use his improved combat reflexes (4 AoO/rnd) and the trolls enter the area he threatens (10ft).

[sblock=special_abilities_&_Combat_Stats]
*Init:* + 3

Note: 4 AoO/rnd from combat reflexes

*Attacks:*
_Melee, Two-handed__:_
	• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +11/+6 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach
_Ranged:_
	• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +10 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range


*Misc:* 
	• Sneak attack +2d6
	• trapfinding
	• Evasion
	• Trap sense +1 
	• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 13, 2007)

*Allyra*

(_if entangled this round_)
Allyra struggles against the plants, holding her in place, trying to break free and get closer to the edge of the spell's effective radius, while the summoned ape continues to pound on the troll.

(_if not entangled this round_)
Allyra continues her move, and leaves the field of plants, taking cover at the north-side of the ruined tower, while the summoned ape continues to pound on the troll.


OOC: Allyra is at L9 not L10. Double Move to Q8.
Ape: Full Attack (Atk +9/+9/+4 Dmg 1d6+7/+7/+3).

[sblock=Ape]*Fiendish Ape:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 4; hp 37; Init +2; Spd 30 ft., climb 30 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d6+7) and bite +4 melee (1d6+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./10 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+4 dmg vs good); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 9; AL NE; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 7.
_Skills and Feats:_ Climb +16 (can always Take 10), Listen +6, Spot +6; Alertness, Toughness.[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Jul 17, 2007)

Garon continues to try and break free from the roots but they seem too tough for even someone of his strength

OCC:
[sblock]
Strength Check (1d20+4=13)

[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 18, 2007)

Turo pushes himself forward, calling upon the blessings of Garl Glittergold as he does so. He would engage these trolls in combat, and destroy them with the just might of his faith! "Come and meet your doom, foul giant!" shouts the little gnome, trying to incite the trolls to attack him.


*Move forward, to N9 (assuming half-movement still), cast divine power (increasing BAB to +7, STR to 20, and boosting HP to 69/55.

Turo is AC24 vrs the trolls.*

[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence
3rd (DC 17): Searing Light, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 19, 2007)

*Round 2*

Focusing on his spell while avoiding the roots and branches, Eliyyad manages to send a destructive fireball that sets a blaze more trees but scorches the green giants. The entangled one scream in pain and falls dead, the branches hold him, soon the troll consumed into the earth by bushes and roots.
The big Troll snarls in pain, he unstrap his javelin and hurls it on half partially covered Keldar, but the aim is well placed and the javelin sinks deep.
Trying to charge forward and engage the Troll, Turo fails to spot the twisted branch from above, the strong thick branch wrap himself around the gnome, but Turo manages to cast his spell.
Ducking and dodging the roots with a javelin in his leg, wounded Keldar moves toward the Troll and attacks, but his spiked chain strikes the tree to the right.
Allyra struggles against the plants, holding her in place, trying to break free and get closer to the edge of the spell's effective radius, in the meantime the summoned ape, too, caught by the trees and bushes, the ape rages to break free.
Garon continues to try and break free from the roots but they seem too tough for even someone of his strength

[sblock=Actions] 
Troll 3 – Entangled. Break free [Fail].
Eliyyad – Ref save [Success], Half movement, Cast Fireball, 19 dmg.
Troll 1 – Range attack Keldar 29, 10 dmg.
Turo – Ref save [Fail], Entangled, cast divine power, Concentration [Success].
Keldar  – Ref save [Success ], Half movement to N12, Attack Troll1 15.
Allyra – Ref save [Fail], Entangled, Break free [Fail]
Fiendish Ape – Ref save [Fail], Entangled, Break free [Fail].
Garon –  Entangled, Break free [Fail].

Spells: Turo Divine power
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2007)

Turo swears under his breath as the undergrowth entangles him and holds him in place. He again calls upon his diety, using the divine power to dismiss the troll's spell to free himself and his companions.


*
Cast dispel magic

Divine Power, round 1/7
BAB +7, STR to 20, HP 69/55.
AC24 vrs the trolls.*

[sblock=Current Spells]
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence
3rd (DC 17): Searing Light, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 19, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra and the ape both try to break free and move further towards the edge (Allyra) and the last opponent (ape) respectively.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 19, 2007)

Magic missile!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2007)

*Bump! *


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 26, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> The big Troll snarls in pain, he unstrap his javelin and hurls it on half partially covered Keldar, but the aim is well placed and the javelin sinks deep.
> Trying to charge forward and engage the Troll, Turo fails to spot the twisted branch from above, the strong thick branch wrap himself around the gnome, but Turo manages to cast his spell.
> Ducking and dodging the roots with a javelin in his leg, wounded Keldar moves toward the Troll and attacks, but his spiked chain strikes the tree to the right.




Resisting the urge to scream in pain in front of his ennemy, Keldar yells instead: "You son of an orc! I'll get you for this!"

OCC1: Full attack on the troll with his spiked chain
Rolls: attack: +14/+21 damage: 12/12

OCC2: Sorry guys...I've been getting crappy rolls lately...  
[sblock=special_abilities_&_Combat_Stats]
HP: 36/46 (10 damage from Troll 1 javelin)

Init: + 3

Note: 4 AoO/rnd from combat reflexes

Attacks:
Melee, Two-handed:
• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +11/+6 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach
Ranged:
• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +10 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range


Misc: 
• Sneak attack +2d6
• trapfinding
• Evasion
• Trap sense +1 
• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 26, 2007)

*Round 3*

4 missiles of magical energy darts from Eliyyad and strikes the Troll on his chest/The wounded Troll back off and casts a spell on himself. Jumping and tumbling the roots, Keldar jumps to a safe ground, he then swings his chain and nails it deep into the Troll's torso, the troll moans in pain, and the chain crush bones and tear flesh.
The breaking free attempts by Allyra, Garon and her ape fails.

[sblock=Actions] 
Eliyyad – 4 magic missiles, 14 dmg..
Troll 1 – Move 5ft. back, cast spell, regenerate.
Turo – Cast Dispell magic, Dispell failed.
Keldar  – Ref save [Success ], Half movement to P13, Attack Troll1 31/24 Critical, dmg 26..
Allyra – Break free [Fail], Entangled.
Fiendish Ape – Break free [Fail], Entangled.
Garon –  Break free [Fail],Entangled. 

Spells: Turo Divine power
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jul 26, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra and the ape continue to break free.


OOC: So it seems Turo's dispel attempt was unsuccessful? Just asking, since there's nothing in your post about its result.


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 26, 2007)

Magic missile again!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> OOC: So it seems Turo's dispel attempt was unsuccessful? Just asking, since there's nothing in your post about its result.




Big Oops.  
I forgot Turo’s action by mistake, I’ll update the above post, sorry.

Edit: Dispell check Failed, continue to post...


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 27, 2007)

OCC: Doesn't Keldar get an AoO as the Troll steps out of his reach to cast his spell?
If so: attack/ damage: +22/13

Also, because of his Mage-Slayer feat, the troll cannot cast defensively (yay!), and Keldar gets a second AoO if he still tries to cast (Keldar gets up to 4 AoO/ round because of his combat reflex feat).
If this is the case: attack/ damage: +31/11

IC for the next round: Keldar shouts to his injured ennemy: "You cursed warlock-son-of-an-orc! You won't get away that easily!!"

OCC: Full attack on the troll with his spiked chain
Rolls: attack: +27/+25 damage: 10/13

OCC2: oh yeah! there's a can of whoop-ass for y'all!    
[sblock=special_abilities_&_Combat_Stats]

HP: 36/46 (10 damage from Troll 1 javelin)

Init: + 3

Note: 4 AoO/rnd from combat reflexes

Attacks:
Melee, Two-handed:
• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +11/+6 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach
Ranged:
• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +10 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range


Misc: 
• Sneak attack +2d6
• trapfinding
• Evasion
• Trap sense +1 
• Uncanny dodge[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 28, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: Doesn't Keldar get an AoO as the Troll steps out of his reach to cast his spell?
> If so: attack/ damage: +22/13
> 
> Also, because of his Mage-Slayer feat, the troll cannot cast defensively (yay!), and Keldar gets a second AoO if he still tries to cast (Keldar gets up to 4 AoO/ round because of his combat reflex feat).
> If this is the case: attack/ damage: +31/11




NO, because the Troll backed off just 5 ft. and out of Keldar's reach.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jul 30, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> NO, because the Troll backed off just 5 ft. and out of Keldar's reach.




[sblock=occ] Hey Strahd,
OK, got it. I'm still getting a hang of all the melee combat rules (I've mostly played spellcasters during my roleplaying career).
Cheers,

SG
[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Jul 31, 2007)

Garon continues to struggle...his lack of ranged ability is getting to be a big disadvantage, he thinks...

[sblock]
Another low roll...6...no good again.

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1169068

Time to find a big bow and carry it with me...
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

Disappointed that his prayer to dispel the _entangle_ spell was unsuccessful, Turo sighs. Unable to close on the troll, the cleric does the only thing he really can; he begins a prayer designed to summon one of Garl Glittergold's celestial sevants.

As the spell completes, a silvery-white mist arises next to the troll, and a golden furred lion steps forth, its silver mane sparkling in the sunlight.


*Cast Summon Monster IV. Celestial Lion, summoned into square O14.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jul 31, 2007)

*Round 4*

Again, 4 missiles of magical energy darts from Eliyyad hands and strikes the Troll. The severely wounded Troll falls back with a loud thud on the snowy ground, unconscious. Standing near the Troll, Keldar spots amazingly the Troll’s wounds close and heal, luckily the Troll still lies on the ground motionless. 
In the back, Turo begins to chant a spell (Unless you want to cancel it, now that Turo spots the downed Troll).
Fearing the Troll might come up again, Keldar decides to smash his chain for insurance on the Troll.

[sblock=Actions] 
Eliyyad – 4 magic missiles, 12 dmg.
Troll 1 – regenerate.
Turo – Move 5ft. back, cast spell,.
Keldar  – Full attack on the troll with his spiked chain 27/25. dmg 23. 
Allyra – Break free [Fail], Entangled.
Fiendish Ape – Break free [Fail], Entangled.
Garon –  Break free [Fail],Entangled. 

Spells: Turo Divine power
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2007)

*Turo will stop now that the troll is down.*


----------



## Boddynock (Jul 31, 2007)

When he sees Keldar strike the troll again, Eliyyad once again conjures up magical missiles to destroy the brute utterly.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 2, 2007)

"Amazing, his wounds seem to heal at an incredible speed!".  Looking at the erudites amongst his companions, Keldar asks "should we burn their remains, to make sure they do not come back?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 2, 2007)

*OOC: It is still round based action, because the Troll regenerate and most of the party is entangled except for Keldar.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2007)

"Yes, burn them!" cries Turo, still struggling to break free of the entanglement and move to aid Keldar.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 2, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Yes, burn them!" cries Turo, still struggling to break free of the entanglement and move to aid Keldar.




Keldar will bash the Troll a few times, to make sure he doesn't have time to regenerate. H'll then grab his flint, and make a fire.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 2, 2007)

Eliyyad moves over to stand near the troll. "Friend," he advises Keldar, "best that you move out of the way." He then fans his hands and croons to the fire to come forth, which it does with alacrity, billowing out to engulf the troll in its eager embrace.

[sblock=OOC]Double move, then next round cast burning hands (5d4 damage).[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Aug 2, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Burning them sounds like a good idea, but first to get out of this weed!”_

Allyra continues to struggle, hoping to eventually get free from the entangling plants.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2007)

*The burning woods*

Bashing the Troll with his spiked chain, Keldar desecrate the giant body makes sure the green giant will not raise so quickly, then he pulls out his flint and steel and with the help of some of the burning woods around him, he sets the Trolls bodies a flame.
But a new threat falls upon the entangled party members and Allyra in the first place,
The trees burn around her, all burn by the result of the destructive fire spells unleashed by Allyra and Eliyyad. Earlier and the non-burn trees keeps to twist and entwine around legs and arms, threaten to revenge there fellow burn trees.
Eventually Garon and Turo manages to escape the spell’s area, but Allyra and Eliyyad is caught and are threatened by the licking flames.

[sblock=xp update]2100 each [/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 3, 2007)

Hmm, I thought you said Eliyyad wasn't entangled.

OK, he'll draw his shortspear and attempt to cut his way out, at the same time as he calls Zariq to selectively burn through those tendrils which are holding him prisoner.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 3, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra remains calm and calculating despite the flames around her, knowing full well, that they cannot harm her, if she doesn't want them to.

She continues her efforts to wiggle herself free from the plant's grasp, hoping also that the fire will consume them, which should also set her free.

If the fire gets too close, Allyra will call upon the collective knowledge of her order and draw a _Resist Energy_ spell from the spellpool to protect her against the flames.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 3, 2007)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> Hmm, I thought you said Eliyyad wasn't entangled.



He wasn't at first place, but on the edge of freedom a root grabbed his leg, and then the whole bush.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 3, 2007)

Keldar will get his rope, and thrw it to Allyra. "Try to grab the rope, I'll pull you out" he shouts.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 3, 2007)

Seeing Keldar move to help Allyra, Turo looks about for some way to help Eliyyad out before the flames can spread to his position.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2007)

Weird bird calls and shrieks takes your attention from high above, few hawks circle the forest fire. Those who are not entangled spot from the deep of the woods several wild horses and deer, all stand and watch carefully the blazing menace.
Then a strong gust of wind begins to blow, knocking Eliyyad to the ground and blowing Turo away about 30 ft. backwards.
The others fight the strong winds but maintain their position, from where they stand they see a humanoid form between the tree waving her hands.
A minute later the forest fire dies off, the entangle spell fades off as well as the living roots dig into the ground and branches rest still.

[sblock=Reflex saves]
Keldar [Success]
Turo [Fail]
Allyra [Entangled]
Garon [Success]
Eliyyad [Fail]
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Turo lets out a long stream of gnomish curses as he is blown across the ground, his body tumbling over rocks, logs and other forest debris. As he comes to a rest, the tough gnome leaps to his feet, ready to fight this newest enemy. As he prepares to charge back across the field, he realizes that the humanoid in the trees may simply have acted to extinguish the fire...could she be a druid, perhaps? Turo takes a deep breath and moves to rejoin his companions, but he remains on his guard as he does so.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2007)

*Forest maiden*

The woman gets close enough for you to see, you are not sure about the species but she resemble a wood Elf with golden-brown silk like hair and tree-brown skin.
From all around her you see forest animals. Two wild horses that are now clearly can be identified as unicorns, two large white deer, one male and one female, numerous squirrels, badgers, hedgehogs and other forest denizens circle the forest lady.
She opens her mouth to speak and a low harmonic voice that sounds like the blowing wind in the tree tops says gently.
I thank thy kind humans, and gnome …
She bows kindly to frowned Turo as he gets closer
…For defeating the evil beast that lurked and destroyed the harmony of the wild forest.
She looks sadly at the burned trees and the dead goats and tears begin to drop from her hazel-nut eyes.
The forest thank you, you will be able to sleep freely and untouched from now in the forest in this part of the mountains.

From down the road you here the curses of the dwarf ranger, clearly the strong gust reached to him as well.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 5, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra gets back up, after having been knocked to the ground and removes the now unmoving plants from around her ankles. After straightening her clothes, she looks over towards the strange forest woman, nodding towards her in a greeting.

_“Thank you! I'm afraid, our fiery spells, who were the only viable means to defeat those nasty trolls, lacked a bit of accuracy there. Sorry! Glad you could set that straight.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2007)

*The forest maiden*



			
				Thanee said:
			
		

> Allyra gets back up, after having been knocked to the ground and removes the now unmoving plants from around her ankles. After straightening her clothes, she looks over towards the strange forest woman, nodding towards her in a greeting.
> 
> _“Thank you! I'm afraid, our fiery spells, who were the only viable means to defeat those nasty trolls, lacked a bit of accuracy there. Sorry! Glad you could set that straight.”_




It is hard to be honest, Sorcerer, and I respect you for your honesty.
The druid winks and smiles. 
I owe you for destroying those giants and now I saved you back from the licking flames and the bestowing curse that he cast on the woods.
She points to the dead burned corpses of the Trolls.
All I want is the jar with the holy seed he tool from me, If you may …
She bow slightly and smiles to Garon and Keldar.
... Retrieve it for me, you can keep all the rest, I know they stashed it on the second floor of "Migdal Saiar".
She nods toward the ruined ranger's tower.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 5, 2007)

Eliyyad rolls over and struggles to his feet, puffing slightly. When he sees the forest maiden he gapes, then recovers and bows deeply.

"Lady, we thank you for your help. Truly I am sorry now for the loss of your trees. Fire is a beautiful thing but a terrible one. Please accept my apologies."

When she mentions the "holy seed" he is intrigued.

"This holy seed - what is it, Lady?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 5, 2007)

*The forest maiden*



			
				Boddynock said:
			
		

> Eliyyad rolls over and struggles to his feet, puffing slightly. When he sees the forest maiden he gapes, then recovers and bows deeply.
> 
> "Lady, we thank you for your help. Truly I am sorry now for the loss of your trees. Fire is a beautiful thing but a terrible one. Please accept my apologies."
> 
> ...




Once in a decade the holy "Etz Ha'daat" tree produce a single golden fruit, within grows the holy seed that will spring life to a new Treant – Herders of the forest.

What she told you is a known legend among Rangers and woodmen. The tale about the holy tree is well known, it is saying that several such trees were planted by Obad-Hai himself. The location of the trees are unknown but to the Powerful Gray circle – The circle of the twelve master druids of the Flannaes.

Those Trolls stole it from me without even know what they took.
The forest maiden says angrily.
I was in my way to claim what is mine, but you were a head of me.
Her voice softens again and she smiles.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2007)

Turo nods at the forest lady's words. "We'll do what we can to retrieve the seed from the tower. Do you know if that was all of the trolls?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 6, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Turo nods at the forest lady's words. "We'll do what we can to retrieve the seed from the tower. Do you know if that was all of the trolls?"




Keldar nods in appreciation to the forest lady. "We shall help you, if it is within our power and ability".

OCC: does Keldar get a feeling that she's lying or hiding something? Sense Motive +7


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 6, 2007)

*The forest maiden*

The forest maiden is mysteriously by nature, Keldar is unable to sense if the woman speaks truth or not, but she seems quite nice and attractive though.

The woman eyes Keldar and returns her gaze to Turo.
More Green Trolls, Not that I’m aware off.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2007)

Turo shrugs and moves to make his way into the tower. Perhaps the trolls had some nice valuables among their belongings, in addition to this "holy seed."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 6, 2007)

*Migdal Saiar - Ruined Ranger's tower*

The ruined tower's upper story is totally crumbled but stands high above the tree tops, the second story is complete, but only darkness can be seen through the narrow slits that supposed to be windows, the first floor is partially ruined. The staircase is partially ruined as well and stands half the way up to the second story.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 6, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> The ruined tower's upper story is totally crumbled but stands high above the tree tops, the second story is complete, but only darkness can be seen through the narrow slits that supposed to be windows, the first floor is partially ruined. The staircase is partially ruined as well and stands half the way up to the second story.




As the companions walk towards the tower, and are out of earshot of the Druid maiden, Kendar shakes his head: "It doesn't make any sense to me. If the seed is so valuable to her, why is she trusting complete strangers to get it? Wouldn't it be simpler to get it herself? I don't like this." He then looks at the others: did any of you detect anything fishy about her?


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 6, 2007)

Several hawks circle the tower from above and few squirrels venture into the ruined courtyard.
The forest maiden stands by, not far from the edge of the tower, waiting patiently while petting the animals, she glance at your direction several times, like if testing your reaction.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 6, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“A strange one, indeed. But I don't see why she should be lying to us about it. She probably just realized, that we might claim the troll's belongings as ours.”_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2007)

Turo leads the way into the tower, his eyes darting about for any signs of danger or threats.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 10, 2007)

Looking around, Turo finds no threats, the only danger is how to climb to the darkened second floor without crushing back to the ground.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 10, 2007)

*On behalf of Saracor.*

I’ll bring your magic seed lady.
Fascinated Garon takes a step forward while looking to the back to the beautiful forest maiden.
He check the partially ruined staircase, the remained part is looking quite stable.
Now how do I climb the rest 9 ft.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 10, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> He check the partially ruined staircase, the remained part is looking quite stable.
> Now how do I climb the rest 3 ft.





"Please allow me.", Keldar tells Garon, as he moves into position to climb. "Before, I go up, can someone check if there are any magicks about?"

Assuming the casters oblidge, Kelder will climb up, his chain ready to be used.

OCC: Climb +17


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 10, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "Please allow me.", Keldar tells Garon, as he moves into position to climb. "Before, I go up, can someone check if there are any magicks about?"



Eliyyad obliges, casting Detect Magic and scanning for any magical auras.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 10, 2007)

A powerfull aura floods the wizard from the second floor


----------



## Thanee (Aug 10, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra stays on the ground floor. Climbing around in ruined towers was not her favorite workout.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 10, 2007)

*The troll's horde*

Taking his time, Keldar climb to the darkened floor, immediately he spots a large chest and the remains of a deer and several more goats.
Three beds made of big cypress branches and leaves scattered around the floor.
The chest is partially opened, the Troll didn't bother to close it while he was near by.
Looking inside he spots a wooden opaque ball like shape. Around it he spots two clay vials and a stash of mixed coins, gold and platinum.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2007)

While Keldar climbs to explore the second floor, Turo searches the bodies of the trolls they had slain, looking for any items of value.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 11, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> While Keldar climbs to explore the second floor, Turo searches the bodies of the trolls they had slain, looking for any items of value.



A necklace made of curved bones, a small broken hand mirror and a small human curved dagger with head shape hilt on the big one. On the two others he finds remains of food.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 13, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Taking his time, Keldar climb to the darkened floor, immediately he spots a large chest and the remains of a deer and several more goats.
> Three beds made of big cypress branches and leaves scattered around the floor.
> The chest is partially opened, the Troll didn't bother to close it while he was near by.
> Looking inside he spots a wooden opaque ball like shape. Around it he spots two clay vials and a stash of mixed coins, gold and platinum.




Murdoch  Kedar gets closer to the chest cautiously. Looking at Eliyyad, he says "Are any of the items magical?". Reflecting out loud, he adds: "we really need to make sure what we find doesn't get into the wrong hands...the seed druid spoke about seemed rather powerful. Can anybody detect if she is lying?".


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 13, 2007)

Eliyyad makes his way up the damaged stairs and examines each of the items in turn, concentrating long enough to determine as much information as possible about them.

OOC: Who's Murdoch?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 14, 2007)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> OOC: Who's Murdoch?




OCC: Sorry, I got my character's names confused. Murdoch is a 17th level Warlock (CG) I play in DM_Matt's "Heroes Inc." Campaign on these boards. The name should have been "Keldar".   
Cheers,

SG


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 14, 2007)

Keldar lowers the items to the first floor, upon checking the items, Eliyyad fells a powerful aura from the wooden opaque ball like shape. and faint aura from the two clay vials.
As you lower the items to the ground floor, the forest maiden raise to her feet and approach the ruined tower, she circles the Troll’s corpse and smiles.
May I have the wooden case?
She asks quietly but her words echo in the hollowed crumbled tower.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 14, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> May I have the wooden case?




Keldar bows his bead humbly "Mlady, I wish no disrespect, but I sincerely hope you will not use this seed for mischief. However, I am somewhat reassured by the fact you told us the artifact's purpose. You wouldn't have done so if you wanted to deceive us."

He then hands over the wooden case.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 15, 2007)

I honor your right cause adventurers and I can feel the goodness within your heart, that is why I grant you safe passage and guards in my mountain land.
The forest maiden smiles as she takes the opaque ball like shape.
Eservan, Suson approach
The two unicorns approach immediately as she calls.
Those two will accompany you from a far and reassure your safety.
She pets the magical beasts and turns to you again
Tell me what do you seek? The roads that leads south of here arrive to the monster’s infested accursed caves.

*I updated the loot post in the RG with the Troll's horde.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 21, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“What everyone seeks, who comes here...”_ Allyra only says.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 22, 2007)

OCC: I'm going to assume that Keldar knows that unicorns don't associate with evil folk.
Also, I can't seem to find the map of where we're going to. I don't remember the exact name...

IC: "indeed, our quest is to capture an of power before forces of evil do so. I apologize if we cannot be explicit, many lives could be at stake".


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 22, 2007)

*The forest maiden*

The forest maiden smiles and replies
This road have no splits or junctions ahead, it only leads to the accursed underground home where the evil arch-mage Iggwilv used to live.
She swings her head from side to side and passes her fragile palm in her curly silvery hair.
It was nearly a century ago since those caves were inhabited by a powerful master, a long time has passed, and I remember that I was a juvenile one.
She winks and laughs loudly as she begins to walk back into the forest.
Be careful humans. A party of six marched through this place a day ago, their Minotaur looks quite intimidating.

OOC: Steve, you can find the map in the RG, in the firsts post in this thread you can find the conversation that relates to what you seek


----------



## Thanee (Aug 22, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Thanks for the warning!”_

Allyra waves her farewells and then turns around to see where they left the horses.

_“Time to move on...”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Time to move on...”_





"Well, we're getting both good and bad news: the good news is that our ennemies are ahead of us by only 1 day...the bad is that they will put up a hard fight... If we play our cards right, we can stealthily trail them, let them face the cave's dangers first, and then we could confront them. What ever the case, I agree, it's time to move on!"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 22, 2007)

Turo nods and remounts his pony. "We should probably make use of an outrider, to ensure we are not surprised by our foe's as we travel."


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 22, 2007)

"Indeed," says Eliyyad, "caution would be advisable. I regret that I have not the skills for such stealthy manoeuvres." He bows in self-deprecating humour.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 23, 2007)

*To the caves*

You pack the new found treasure and return to the horses, Gorash grunts something about that this is the last time you leave him with horses alone.
Readying yourselves you proceed on the path to the south.
From between the bushes and trees you occasionally see the two unicorns.

OOC: If some of you are injured and if you plan to use potions, please state and update equipment accordingly.

**********************************************************

*Third Godsday, Planting 18/4/600*

Two days have passed, now, knowingly that there is another group ahead of you. You spot their foot tracks and campfires on the way. The forested slopes give way to cliffs and chasm as the path climb up the mountains. The narrow trail is flanked by a tall cliff from one side to a shallow chasm on the other side when Gorash raise his hand to a stop.
There it is.
He points forward.
The horn of Iggwilv, this is the mountain.
Just like in the Council's Parchment, A tall mountains with a horn shape like peak jets from the earth and control the surroundings. From where you stand, you can spot a trail zigzag and ends somewhere to the foot of the mountains.
The dwarf turns to you, his voice firm but sad.
It was my pleasure my friends to accompany you. But this is the place where my journey ends and your adventure begin, my old bones cannot stand a fight nor digging into the earth like in the old days, thus, I leave and return to my farm, but not before you swear in the name of the stones that you'll return and tell me your story.

*You owe him 60 gold coins
*I attached a new map to the RG over HERE


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 23, 2007)

"Farewell, Gorash. May the flames burn ever high for you! It has been a privilege travelling with you. We will return and tell you our stories!"

Eliyyad makes the _salaam_ and Zariq bows extravagantly.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“You have been a great help, Gorash. I wish you a safe return. Once we are back, we will see to pay you a visit and tell you how the story unfolded from here...”_ Allyra says with a friendly smile to the old and grumpy dwarf.


OOC: He gets what was promised, of course.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 23, 2007)

*Allyra*

Before they continue, Allyra casts a protective spell.


OOC: _extended Mage Armor_.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 23, 2007)

Eyes sparkling to the sight of the gold, Ol'Gorash pick them up and smiles.
It was indeed pleasure. I wish you safe and the protection of the anvil lord, god of all metal and the earth itself. (He refers to Moradin).

Waving Farwell, the dwarf turns his horse and begins to ride
"Move you accursed beast" "You Witch's abomination"  
His shouts can still be heard as you prepare yourselves to the caves.

*Saracor is missing for almost a month, I'll take over him for now, I'll give him more time before I'll choose his fate.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 23, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Waving Farwell, the dwarf turns his horse and begins to ride
> "Move you accursed beast" "You Witch's abomination"
> His shouts can still be heard as you prepare yourselves to the caves.




Before he Dwarf gets back on his horse, Keldar shakes his hand and gives him a warrior's embrace "Farewell friend! May your journey back home be safe and swift!".

He then prepares his gear for the caves.

OCC: I'm going to assume that the divine casters healed Keldar up during the last 2 days and that no potions were necessary, ok?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 23, 2007)

"Axe high, friend dwarf," says Turo, bidding Gorash darewell. The gnome then turns and strokes his chin, considering what spells he might cast as protect measures before they continue on their way.


*Since most of Turo's buffs are short-term, he will hold off casting anything for now.



[sblock=Spells & Such]
Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Searing Light, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III + Magic Circle against Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + Holy Smite

[/sblock]*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 27, 2007)

*Final challenge*

You continue on the trail for an hour or so until you reach the foot of the mountain called Iggwilv's horn, in a matter of fact, the Mountains continues down into a chasm that went deeper and deeper on the left side of the trail, on the right side the cliff became steeper and steeper, now it's almost vertical to the trail that you ride on.
An uncomfortable haze sits atop the mountain, like an ever covering blanket that tries to hide the mountain's secrets. Several bend and weird like shape trees scattered along the way, the trees jet from the earth and grew in unusual angles. No birds fly around and the area is strangely quiet, except for a faint sound of a far river that probably stream beneath the haze in the chasm.

From where you stand now, the trail bends, around 100 ft. up ahead, the trail bends and disappear behind the cliff, the ground area is widened, smoke can be seen and the smell of roasted hog can be smelled. Voices of high and brutish laughter can be heard, carried by the calm wind.

Sitting on top the odd shape trunk you spot a robed and hooded humanoid shape, you are uncertain if that a human or an Elf, the creature is looking on you, clearly he or she is a watchman of some sort.  Not far from the watchman, another large shaped humanoid leans on another tree. This one can't be mistaken of its origin - It is a Minotaur. No sign of aggression is visible. the two just stare but looks ready.


----------



## Thanee (Aug 29, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Well, anyone want to talk to them? Though, I kinda doubt they would give up the search, if we ask them nicely...”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 29, 2007)

Keldar raises his hand in salute. "Greetings" he says to the Minotaur, "It seems we have similar plans, how has the exploration been for you so far?"

OCC: Bluff +7, Diplomacy +4, Sense Motive +7.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2007)

Turo shakes his head, not liking the look of the situation at all. He quickly dismounts his pony, and begins quietly casting a spell. If things went badly, the gnome wanted to be ready.


*Dismount; cast Magic Circle vrs. Evil*


----------



## Saracor (Aug 29, 2007)

"I'm not one much for diplomacy, but I'll keep you covered" says Garon with a cautious smile. 
"There may still me others around so we should be careful"


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 29, 2007)

Eliyyad dismounts and casts Mage Armor on himself.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 29, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Keldar raises his hand in salute. "Greetings" he says to the Minotaur, "It seems we have similar plans, how has the exploration been for you so far?"
> 
> OCC: Bluff +7, Diplomacy +4, Sense Motive +7.




How it is been for me?!
The big Minotaur snarl towards Keldar
It will be better when I’ll crush your human bones to tiny pieces.

Calm yourself my friend! 
A strong firm voice comes from around the corner.
It is not the time.
From around the cliff an armored human appear, his black plate adored with the symbol of the Herald of hell, Hextor, the six armed god of war.
We know of you.
He says as another one comes from around the cliff and joins the cleric and the minotaur, this one is tall and brute Half orc, he wears some sort of tribal custom.
The figure that stands on the tree climbs down and show her self, it is a Drow female, dressed with hood and robe, whatever is beneath it is an enigma.
My friends suggested we ambush you, but I refused. I’m neither an assassin nor thug. I’m a champion who fights glory battles.
He smiles wickedly.
That is why I propose a battle, between our two strongest fighters, to the death, Those who lose will take their dead comrade and leave.


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 30, 2007)

OOC: Strahd, can you update the map, please, so that I can see where everybody's standing? Thanks.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2007)

Turo furrows his brow as he considers the challenge to single combat. Toughest fighter? Did that mean Garon? Or was it he who carried the divine blessing of the Gods along with him into combat? Or perhaps it was Garl Glittergold's will that the gnome bestow his blessings upon Garon, thereby ensuring success is the challenge?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 30, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Turo furrows his brow as he considers the challenge to single combat. Toughest fighter? Did that mean Garon? Or was it he who carried the divine blessing of the Gods along with him into combat? Or perhaps it was Garl Glittergold's will that the gnome bestow his blessings upon Garon, thereby ensuring success is the challenge?




Looking unimpressed at the minotaur, Keldar says "Interesting proposal...Would you allow us to discuss this amongst ourselves?"
Assuming yes:

Hmm, what trick is up their sleeve? Keldar says to himself. Then looking at the othersI doubt they would suggest this if they thought they would loose...These wicked kinds do not have a reputation for honor. However, it would indeed be disonorable to decline their proposal. Also, I fully exect them to break the deal at the least opportune time... Taking a breath, Keldar says "I volunteer for the fight. I myself have a few tricks up my sleeve, and would not want any of you to face that Minotaur"

OCC: Dang, this is a drawback of playing a lawful character. Although Keldar is LN, he has definite LG tendencies, and getting close to a full alignment swap.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Aug 30, 2007)

*Updated map*

ooc: here is the updated map.

Edit: Clerics of Hextor are known to be evil, but lawful. They are opposed to Heironeous as it is known that Hextor is his Half-brother.
They clergy tend to be evil side of perfectionism, order and justice.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 30, 2007)

"I too would volunteer," says Turo. "But Keldar and Garon are both better fighters than I."


*Sorry, Steve Gorak...didn't mean to count you out. I had just thought the 4 rogue levels made you a little less of a fighter than Garon, but after looking over your charsheet, Keldar could be deadly in a one on one fight with his chain.*


----------



## Thanee (Aug 30, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Well, guess I am out when it comes to meleeing, though I could give you some help there, like making you match the size of that brute, if he would be the one... for some reason I doubt that, it would be too obvious. But that's probably just me being a little paranoid...”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 30, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Sorry, Steve Gorak...didn't mean to count you out. I had just thought the 4 rogue levels made you a little less of a fighter than Garon, but after looking over your charsheet, Keldar could be deadly in a one on one fight with his chain.*




OCC: No sweat. Basically, the only way (I think) to win this is to use "tricks" during the fight. I'm thinking that Improved feint, combined with a decent bluff level (+7), and a good tumble score for mobility (+12) could give Keldar a chance.Besides, my character won't accept that we confront them now: if our strongest warrior cannot defeat theirs, chance are that everybody would die, witch Keldar won't go for... I just hope I won't lose a cool character :\


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2007)

"You could use that chain of yours to trip him, and then beat him while he is down," says Turo, though he is sure Keldar is aware of that potential tactic. The gnome considers the opponent, trying to recall what he knows of Hextor's faith.


*Knowledge Religion +12. Turo is trying to determine if the cleric of Hextor will stand by the results of the single combat, as well as if he means to play dirty or not, based on what he knows of the religion.*


----------



## Boddynock (Aug 31, 2007)

OOC: I'm afraid Eliyyad is far more likely just to lob a fireball into the middle of the three of them, while he has the chance. Can you give me any compelling reasons not to?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2007)

*The rest of us aren't prepared for that. Compelling?*


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 1, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *The rest of us aren't prepared for that. Compelling?*



OOC: Yep!  

IC: Eliyyad scoffs at the black knight's words, then is amazed that his companions seem to be taking the offer seriously.

"Surely you do not assume that these folk are trustworthy? Even if we could trust the leader, can he ensure that his followers will abide by his word? No, my friends, I think we must prepare ourselves for combat. Else we risk everything on a single cast of the runes, and even if we are successful, we leave enemies at our back."

Having had his say, Eliyyad casts Mage Armor on himself, all the while keeping an eye on the foe.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 1, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“We are prepared...”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 1, 2007)

Let me take him now, I'll crush his small head to pieces
The Minotaur calls in frustration as the opposite group of four talks silently too.

Silence, The Herald of Hell guides me to the right choice you fool cow headed monster.
The Cleric replies in anger and turns to you again.
Change of plans, the two strongest warriors will beat each other to unconsciousness, The loser will be carried away.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 2, 2007)

"And how often will these plans be changed again?" mutters Eliyyad.

He casts Shield on himself.

OOC:
AC 21, flat-footed 19, touch 12
Total protection from Magic Missiles
hp 39/39
Spells per day: 6/86/7/5
Mage Armor: 7 hours duration
Shield: 7 minutes duration


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 4, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Change of plans, the two strongest warriors will beat each other to unconsciousness, The loser will be carried away.




OCC: I hope I didn't screw up your plan, Strahd

IC: Keldar stands resolute, preparing mentally for the battle, knowing that it is better for 2 to die, than all his companions.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2007)

"Are we going to go through with this challenge, then?" asks Turo, not knowing whether Keldar is accepting the prospect of single combat, or if his impulsive companions are about to doing something rash.


----------



## Saracor (Sep 4, 2007)

"Is it wise for us to put one of our own against their's and hope they do not commit some treachery during the fight?"  Says Garon warily.

"While I'm sure either Keldar or I could take this guy, I doubt it will go well if we prevail"


----------



## Thanee (Sep 4, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Well, in that case, we have one of them down already... the bigger question is... what do we do, if their champion wins?”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Well, in that case, we have one of them down already... the bigger question is... what do we do, if their champion wins?”_




"If their champions win, Garon and I will have fallen, but you will have your lives. It is the best path for us."
Keldar then solemnly looks at Garon. "Are you ready?"


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 5, 2007)

Eliyyad sighs in exasperation.

"This is *not* a good idea, esteemed ones. We cannot trust these folk, and we cannot afford to give up in our quest. There is no point to this duel. It is merely a waste of time and opportunity."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2007)

Turo fidgets nervously for a moment, and then scratches his chin. "As much as it pains me, I find myself in agreement with Eliyyad. We cannot abandon our quest, regardless the outcome of this duel. Thus, it is pointless."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 7, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> Turo fidgets nervously for a moment, and then scratches his chin. "As much as it pains me, I find myself in agreement with Eliyyad. We cannot abandon our quest, regardless the outcome of this duel. Thus, it is pointless."




"And you think they'll simply let us walk away? You don't think they'll track us, and we'll have to confront them anyways? I'll follow the group, but I think we'd be postponing the unavoidable. Better fight them when now than to be ambushed. Garon, what say you? I cannot fight them alone, so tell me if we walk away now, of if we fight?"


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 7, 2007)

Eliyyad rolls his eyes.

"Of course we fight. We all fight. Now. There is nothing to be gained by delay."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2007)

"Right," says Turo, clarifying his agreement with Eliyyad. "We all fight now. All of us. We hit them hard and fast."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 8, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Ready if you are...”_ Allyra proclaims in a low voice and casts _Enlarge Person_ on Keldar and a _Shield_ (on herself).

Right afterwards she speaks aloud... _“That's okay, I suppose?”_


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 8, 2007)

Eliyyad grunts in fierce agreement. Then he moves into the practised motions of his favourite spell, sending fiery death flying towards the enemy.

[sblock=OOC]Casts Fireball, centred on K10. That'll pick up all four visible foes.[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Sep 8, 2007)

"I would not walk away from either my friends, or a good fight" Garon says with a wry smile coming over his face  "We fight now and together"

Garon will draw his sword and rush for the minotaur by the tree. Hopefully giving his companions enough time to act before he gets there.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 10, 2007)

*Batteling Iuz's Group*

Eliyyad rolls his eyes.
"Of course we fight. We all fight. Now. There is nothing to be gained by delay."

"Right," says Turo, clarifying his agreement with Eliyyad. "We all fight now. All of us. We hit them hard and fast."

“Ready if you are...”  Allyra proclaims

A second pass and a loud shout come from near you.
"Guthorm, they are going to attack, Ready your selves!"
The voice came from near you, an invisible enemy you realize, someone eavesdroped your whole talk. Instantly the enemies ready battle positions.

OOC: I post Inits scores, If any one wants to change first round actions this is the time.
Allyra haven't cast her Enlarge and Shield spells and Eliyyad didn't cast his fireball yet.

[sblock=Inits] 
Keldar  
Eliyyad 
Garon 
Analia (Drow) 
Allyra 
Saakrah (Minotaur) 
Bella (half-orc)
Guthorm (Human Cleric of Hextor) 
Ho-gorrrl (Orc) 
Turo 
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 10, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> "Guthorm, they are going to attack, Ready your selves!"
> The voice came from near you, an invisible enemy you realize, someone eavesdroped your whole talk. Instantly the enemies ready battle positions.




Can Keldar pinpoint where this voice is coming from? If so, he'll attak the souce with his spiked chain (Spot: +0. listen: +0).
If not he'll charge with Garon.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 10, 2007)

*Allyra*

Seeing how things do not quite work as expected, Allyra quickly dimishes her plans and moves a few steps, while casting a different spell, turning herself invisible as well.


OOC: Move to M18, Cast _Invisibility_.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 10, 2007)

*Since Turo is last in the iniative order, I need to wait and see what the enemy does before I post up the gnomes actions.



Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs. Evil, 70 minute duration (those within 10' of Turo gain the benefits of +2 AC and +2 to saves)

[sblock=Spells & Stats]
AC 22, HP 55/55
Fort +9, Reflx +5, Wil +15


Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Searing Light, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III + Magic Circle against Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + Holy Smite
[/sblock]*


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 12, 2007)

OOC: Assuming that Keldar charges towards the cleric, Eliyyad will retarget the Fireball  - ground zero is now L9, instead of K10. That should hit the four visible opponents and just miss the doughty Keldar!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 12, 2007)

*Round 1*

Trying to pinpoint from where the voice came Keldar fails with all the echo and other calls for battle, so he decides to focus on the big snarling and taunting Minotaur. Moving forward with impressive agility, Keldar smash his spiked chain on the surprised Minotaur.

Eliyyad grunts and begin to motion the practiced motions of his favorite spell, sending fiery death flying towards the enemy.

Garon draw his sword and rush for the Minotaur by the tree, the Minotaur’s Dire flail arch the surrounding, Garon tries to dodge the flail while he charges the big humanoid but the Dire weapon smashes into his plate, causing his own armor to cut his flesh. The veteran fighter nails his sword deep into the Minotaur’s shoulder causing the large creature to snarl in pain.

The agile drow moves behind the far tree, with amazing dexterity and quickness she nocks an arrow to her bow and fires, the arrow slices the air straight into Eliyyad’s waist.

Seeing how things do not quite work as expected, Allyra quickly dimishes her plans and moves a few steps, while casting a different spell, turning herself invisible as well.

You Pay Human, You pay Hard!!  Calls the horny horror and lashes his big flail towards Garon, The big flail opens a big bleeding gash in the fighter’s head, two more blows like this will send Garon to the plain of Acadia.

“Die, in the name of the Old one” From behind you, floating 20 ft. up in the mid air, a blurring wavering figure that looks like a half-Orc wizardess appears, she chants and points toward Eliyyad, the Baklunish’s ears tickle but no more.

The Cleric of Hextor moves to engage Garon as well, he swings his heavy flail towards the fighter, missing Garon’s head by an inch.

The wounded Orc shouts and rages and rushes to where Eliyyad and Turo are. Despite being hit by Keldar’s chain the Orc barbarian continue towards his targets.

[sblock=Actions] 
Keldar – Move to L14, Attack Saakrah 21, dmg 11, AoO vs, Ho-gorrrl 18, dmg 9.
Eliyyad – Fireball L9, dmg 19, Fort save vs. Deafness [Success]
Garon – Move to J13, charge Saakrah 27, dmg 12, second attack 20.
Analia (Drow) – Evasion Fireball [Success], move to G9, Range attack Eliyyad 23, dmg 2.
Allyra – Invisibility, move to M18.
Saakrah (Minotaur) – Reflex Fireball [Success], AoO Garon 32, dmg 14. First attack vs. Garon 30, Second attack vs. Garon 25, dmg 29.
Bella (half-orc) – Cast Deafness on Eliyyad.
Guthorm (Human Cleric of Hextor) - Reflex Fireball [Success], 5ft. to K13, attack Garon 22.
Ho-gorrrl (Orc) - Reflex Fireball [Fail], Rage, double move to L20.
Turo - 

Spells Active:
Eliyyad – Mage Armor, Shield.
Turo - Magic Circle vrs. Evil 30 minutes duration. 10 ft. radius protection from evil, yellow circle on the map
Allyra - extended Mage Armor, Invisibility.
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 12, 2007)

Keldar takes a 5ft step east (straight right on the map) so he can flank the minotaur (+2 attack & +2d6 sneak damage). He'll full attack the beast (2 attacks), keeping an eye on the ennemy 5 ft away from him (and smaking with an AoO+sneak damage) if he closes in.

[sblock=special_abilities_&_Combat_Stats]
*Init:* + 3
*HP:* 46/46 
*Saves*
*For:* +9 
*Ref:* +10*
*Wil:* +2 
*Note: Evasion, Uncanny dodge & trap sense +1, Rogue level 4

*Attacks:*
_Melee, Two-handed__:_
	• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +11/+6 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach
_Ranged:_
	• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +10 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range


*Misc:* 
	• *Sneak attack +2d6*
	• trapfinding
	• Evasion
	• Trap sense +1 
	• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 12, 2007)

Eliyyad steps back from the orc and casts Mirror Image. Suddenly there are 7 portly mages to contend with.

[sblock=OOC]5 foot step to M22.

Mirror Image (1d4+2=6)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 12, 2007)

*Strahd, you might as well just move Turo to the head of the initiaitve order from this point on, since he was last, and just assume he delay until the start of round 2.*


Turo grasps his holy symbol, and calls upon his diety to intervene and deal with the two nearest foes. "Garl Glittergold, smite down thy servants foes with your divine might!" With those words thus spoken, the gnome cleric channels the power of his god into a burst of holy energies!


*Cast Defensively (concentration +13 vrs DC 19) Holy Smite for 3d8 damage + 1 round blindness versus evil creatures within a 20 ft. radius. Will Save DC 18. Centered to affect both Bella and Ho-Gorrrl.


Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs. Evil, 70 minute duration (those within 10' of Turo gain the benefits of +2 AC and +2 to saves)

[sblock=Spells & Stats]
AC 22, HP 55/55
Fort +9, Reflx +5, Wil +15


Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Searing Light, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III + Magic Circle against Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + Holy Smite
[/sblock]*


----------



## Thanee (Sep 12, 2007)

*Allyra*

_Looks like they could need some help..._ Allyra thinks and rapidly casts one of her powerful summon spells. Only moments later, a large lion with silvery fur - quite unlike her usual choices - appears behind the raging orc and immediately charges into him, pouncing onto its victim and attacking with its powerful claws and fangs.


OOC: Allyra: Cast _Summon Monster IV_ rapidly (Augmented Celestial Lion appears at L17 (or K16-17/L16-17 due to size)), Move to J17, remain invisible.

Lion: Charge/Pounce to L19 (or K18-19/L18-19 due to size) (Smite Evil on first Claw, Atk +11/+11/+11/+11/+6 Dmg 1d4+7+5vsEvil/1d4+7/1d4+3/1d4+3/1d8+3+Grapple).


[SBLOCK=Augmented Celestial Lion]*Celestial Lion:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 5; hp 42; Init +3; Spd 40 ft.; AC 15, touch 12, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +3; Grp +14; Atk/full Atk 2 claws +9 melee (1d4+7) and bite +4 melee (1d8+3); Space/Reach 10 ft./5 ft.; SA pounce, improved grab, rake (1d4+3), smite evil 1/day (+5 dmg vs evil); SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, acid, cold and electricity resistance 5, spell resistance 10; AL NG; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +2; Str 25, Dex 17, Con 19, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6.
_Skills and Feats:_ Balance +7, Hide +3 (+12 in areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth), Listen +5, Move Silently +11, Spot +5; Alertness, Run.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Saracor (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that Keldar has given the minotaur something else to think about, Garon will press his attack fully.

[sblock]
First Attack (1d20+13=30)
Second Attack (1d20+7=15)

First Attack damage (1d8+7=12)

Actually his attacks should be both at +2 due to flanking

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 14, 2007)

*Round 2*

Turo grasps his holy symbol, and calls upon his deity to intervene and deal with the two nearest foes. "Garl Glittergold, smite down thy servants foes with your divine might!"  With those words thus spoken, the gnome cleric channels the power of his god into a burst of holy energies! Both the Half orc wizardess and The barbarian Orc seems to be affected but both are still alive, though the big orc grasps his eyes in pain.

Keldar takes a step west so he can flank the Minotaur, he swings his chain in the air but the big creatures deflects the two blows with his own weapon.

Eliyyad steps back from the orc and casts Mirror Image. Suddenly there are 7 portly mages to contend with.

Now that Keldar has given the Minotaur something else to think about, Garon will press his attack fully. The first swing caught the big creature unprepared, but for the second one he is ready.

The Drow female jogs quickly to a flanking position on Garon, her attack is swift but ineffective, her sword bounce back from Garon's shield.

_Looks like they could need some help..._ Allyra thinks and rapidly casts one of her powerful summon spells. Only moments later, a large lion with silvery fur - quite unlike her usual choices - appears behind the raging orc and immediately charges into him, pouncing onto its victim and attacking with its powerful claws and fangs. The poor Orc brute never adds a chance. The lion rips and tears flesh and bones, leaving a defaced orc body on the ground.

You poor human. Shouts the Minotaur and concentrates on Keldar, he swings the dire flail in the air, certainly you realize that he masters the quality of this weapon in the most efficient way, the flail pounce and crush on Keldar's body, almost breaking the human apart.

From up above, the badly injured wizardess, calls in anger. Despair on your souls, a vibrating invisible energy cone spreads from her hands and wash Eliyyad and Turo, it feels like a wave of sad thoughts, while Turo's divine protection shakes off the terrible feeling, Eliyyad falls into sadness and agony.

Looking above the Minotair shoulder, the Cleric of Hextor spots the celestial lion that killed his Orc friend, with a single wave and a shout "Begone!"  the Lion disappears from sight.



[sblock=Actions] 
Turo – Casting on Defense 30 [Success], Holy smite burst 15 dmg, Will save vs. despair [Success]. 
Keldar – 5 ft. to L13, Full flank Attack Saakrah 16/11.
Eliyyad – Move to L22, cast mirror image, Will save vs. despair [Fail]. 
Garon – Full atack Saakrah 32/17, dmg 12.
Analia (Drow) – move to I13, Flank attack Garon 21.
Allyra – Summon monster IV, move to J17.
Celestial Lion – L17, charge + smite evil Ho –gorrrl 29/27/10, dmg 25, Will save vs. Dismissal 5 [Fail].
Saakrah (Minotaur) – 5 ft. to K14, Full attack Keldar 26/20/23, dmg 31.
Bella (half-orc) – Will save vs. Holy smite [Success], Cast Crushing despair.
Guthorm (Human Cleric of Hextor) - Casting on Defense 22 [Success], Dismissal.
Ho-gorrrl (Orc) – Will save vs. Holy smite [Fail], Blind, Dead.


Spells Active:
Eliyyad – Mage Armor, Shield, Mirror image, Despaired (–2 penalty on attack rolls, saving throws, ability checks, skill checks, and weapon damage rolls).
Turo - Magic Circle vrs. Evil 30 minutes duration. 10 ft. radius protection from evil, yellow circle on the map
Allyra - extended Mage Armor, Invisibility.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 14, 2007)

Turo hopes his melee-oriented companions realize that he can't reach them to provide healing right away, and hopes that they will take care until he can aid them. Still, he would try; Leaving Eliyyad to deal with the flying wizard, the gnome cleric moves toward the melee, praying to Garl Glittergold as he goes. Channeling another _Holy Smite_, Turo blasts the area of the melee with celestial power.


*
Move to M16; Spontaneously cast Holy Smite for 3d8 damage + 1 round blindness versus evil creatures within a 20 ft. radius. Will Save DC 18. Centered to affect Analia, Saakrah, and Guthorm.


Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs. Evil, 70 minute duration (those within 10' of Turo gain the benefits of +2 AC and +2 to saves)

[sblock=Spells & Stats]
AC 22, HP 55/55
Fort +9, Reflx +5, Wil +15


Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Searing Light, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III + Magic Circle against Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + Holy Smite
[/sblock]*


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 15, 2007)

The weeping mages turn and with a howl cast lightning into the air, seeking to fry the source of such despair.

[sblock=OOC]Lightning Bolt, 7d6, DC 18 reflex save for half damage. At the flying spellcaster.[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 15, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Why don't you take that big flail of yours and use it on the Hextor priest? He's a so much more worthy opponent for a mighty warrior like you!”_ Allyra calls out to the minotaur, while slowly her invisibility fades as she takes a few steps back.


OOC: Cast _Suggestion_ (DC 19) on Saakrah; Move to J19.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 15, 2007)

Keldar recoils from the pain of the minotaur's blows. _I cannot survive another attack like this one._He moves to a more defensive stance, takes a 5ft step back (to M14), and will attack the minotaur right in front of him with his 10 ft reach. A tree protects his right flank, and he hopes the other ennemy next to the minotaur will also move in for an AoO. 

OCC: Keldar will fight defensively, and attack the minotaur with his spiked chain  (+4 ac, -4 hit, +2 hit from flanking, +2d6 sneak damage)


[sblock=special_abilities_&_Combat_Stats]
*Init:* + 3
*HP:* *15*/46 (31 damage from minotaur) 
*Saves*
*For:* +9 
*Ref:* +10*
*Wil:* +2 
*Note: Evasion, Uncanny dodge & trap sense +1, Rogue level 4

*Attacks:*
_Melee, Two-handed__:_
	• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +11/+6 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach
_Ranged:_
	• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +10 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range


*Misc:* 
	• *Sneak attack +2d6*
	• trapfinding
	• Evasion
	• Trap sense +1 
	• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Sep 15, 2007)

Garon will keep in step with Keldar to flank the minotaur, hoping to cut him down before he does the same to one of them. He will 5' step to J14 and full attack again.

[sblock=Combat Stats]
Init: + 1
HP: [highlight]31/64[/highlight]
AC: 23

Saves
For: +9
Ref: +4
Wil: +3

Attacks:
• +1 Longsword: +13/+8 to hit, 1d8+7 damage, Crit: 19-20/x2
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
5' Step to J14

First Attack (1d20+15=29)
Second Attack (1d20+10=27)

First Attack damage (1d8+7=9)
Second Attack damage (1d8+7=12)

[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 15, 2007)

*Round 3*

Turo hopes his melee-oriented companions realize that he can't reach them to provide healing right away, and hopes that they will take care until he can aid them. Still, he would try; Leaving Eliyyad to deal with the flying wizard, the gnome cleric moves toward the melee, praying to Garl Glittergold as he goes. Channeling another Holy Smite, Turo blasts the area of the melee with celestial power, The Minotaur and the Priest manage to survive the devastating divine attack, but the Drow female blown away to the ground, her fragile body crushed inward.

Keldar recoils from the pain of the Minotaur's blows. I cannot survive another attack like this one. He moves to a more defensive stance and attack the Minotaur right in front of him, the chain opens a deep bleeding gash across the Minotaur's torso, the large humanoid is severely injured.

The weeping mage turn and with a howl cast lightning into the air, seeking to fry the source of such despair, the lightning hits the source of the despair and fry anything that might do it again, the poor wizardess never add a chance, her floating body feather fall like a dead burned leaf from a scorched tree.

Garon will keep in step with Keldar to flank the Minotaur, hoping to cut him down before he does the same to one of them. Even a big Minotaur like this one is still a mortal, the first slice chops the Minotaur's arm, the second thrust penetrates deep into the Minotaur's torso, the big creature falls, head down on the ground, never to move again.

*Thanee, you can change your action, now that the Minotaur is dead.

[sblock=Actions] 
Turo – Holy smite burst 20 dmg. 
Keldar – 5 ft. to M14, Attack defensively Saakrah 25/20, dmg 12.
Eliyyad – cast Lightning bolt, dmg 26. 
Garon – Full atack Saakrah 29/27, dmg 21.
Analia (Drow) – Will save vs. Holy Smite [Fail], *Dead*.
Allyra –  .
Saakrah (Minotaur) – Will save vs. Holy Smite [Fail], *Dead*.
Bella (half-orc) – Reflex save vs. Lightning Bolt [Fail], *Dead*.
Guthorm (Human Cleric of Hextor) – Will save vs. Holy Smite [Fail],
Ho-gorrrl (Orc) – *Dead*.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 15, 2007)

*Allyra*

Seeing her fear about the minotaur thrashing her allies unfounded after all, Allyra quickly surveys the scene and with the leader of the other group alone now, she expects him to do the only smart thing and turn around to flee. In order to prevent him from doing so, she keeps one of her spells ready to be cast any moment.


OOC: Oops, not much left all of a sudden. 
Ready Action to cast _Web_ centered on the intersection between K9/L10, in case the Hextor cleric turns to flee (i.e. starts to move away from the group).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 15, 2007)

*Round 3 – End of Combat.*

Waiting to se what surprise movement the Cleric of Hextor will do, Allyra pause, but the party never thought of the one he actually do.
We'll meet again.
The evil priest says and chants something, he then lower himself and meld into the rocky ground, a moment pass and the priest with all his equipment is no where to be seen, the phrase, the ground swallowed him is the most exact way to describe what you just saw.

*xp updated in the RG.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Hopefully not too soon...”_ Allyra says.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 16, 2007)

The immediate threat gone, Eliyyad sits on the ground and weeps for all the lost opportunities of his life.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2007)

Turo watches as the enemy cleric disappears into the ground. The gnome frowns for a moment, but then turns to consider his companions. "The blessings of the heavens were with us this day," he says, moving to examine Keldar's and Garon's wounds. "This was a great victory."



*
Drop Searing Light & Monster Summoning III to cast Cure Serious Wounds on Keldar and Garon (3d8+7)


Spells in Effect
Magic Circle vrs. Evil (70 minute duration)

[sblock=Spells & Stats]
AC 22, HP 55/55
Fort +9, Reflx +5, Wil +15


Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light, Purify Food and Water
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Aid
3rd (DC 17): Searing Light, Dispel Magic, Summon Monster III + Magic Circle against Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + Holy Smite
[/sblock]*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 16, 2007)

You circle the cliff and spot the camp fire where the other party rested, a large bowl sits atop the fire, the smell of pork stew fills the area, several horses are tied to the cliff, a weird and grotesque defaced statue lies half broken near the entrance.
The track leads to a cavern with an entrance that seems like a fanged maw. The top is jagged and there are rising cones of stones below. The cavern is 20' to 40' wide, 70' long and over 20' high.
It has obviously been used much in the past. The walls and ceiling are blackened by soot, and there are bits of broken furniture and discarded gear scattered around.


*Any plans for the bodies?


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2007)

*Allyra*

After a few minutes, Allyra looks over the battle scene and casts a _Detect Magic_ spell, concentrating on the area.

She then moves around between the fallen warriors slowly and removes any items that registered as magic from them.

She also checks their horses and the campsite.

Once done, she addresses her companions: _“We need to burn the bodies, otherwise we might see them again...”_ she leaves the implications to her allies.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 16, 2007)

Now that he has recovered, Eliyyad helps Allyra search the bodies.

He'll make a tally of mundane items as well. He can't help it - it's the trader in him!

After that, he'll gladly help gather wood to cremate the bodies. And Zariq is more than happy to fire the pyre.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2007)

Turo too aids with the collecting of gear, gathering the firewood, and burning the bodies. With those tasks out of the way, he moves to inspect their foe's camp. "Perhaps we should rest here before tackling the caverns. We would be well advised to go in at full strength."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“We should be wary about this cleric, though. He might still hang around in the vincinity. I could provide us with an extradimensional resting place, which we can access from here, but the horses won't be able to go there. I also would advise against resting right here. I would rather have a place a bit distant, so we are not immediately found, in case he comes back tonight.”_


----------



## Rhun (Sep 16, 2007)

"Ah," says Turo with a smile, "Wise and beautiful." Then he winks at Allyra and adds "For a human."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 16, 2007)

*Piling the horde and the bodies*

Piling and tying the bodies to a random tree, you set the dead remains a blaze, never to be raised again as zombies and to protect any spreading of a minor plague.
Inspecting the items you removed from the evil party members you find the following interesting stuff.
Bella (Half Orc Sorcerer) - Sickle, Wand, 7 Scrolls, 8 throwing daggers.
Ho Gorrrl (Orc) - 34 pp, Decorative bear's fur helmet worth 300gp, chain shirt, Orcish double axe, Ring.
Saakrah (Minotaur) - 10 gp, mw Dire Flail, Banded mail, Cloak, Topaz stone worth 100 gp
Analia (Drow) - 210gp, Ring, short sword, mw short bow, chain shirt, buckler, 4 Potions.

[sblock=Detect magic]
The following items from the above list are magical
Bella (Half Orc Sorcerer) - Sickle, Wand, 7 Scrolls. 
Ho Gorrrl (Orc) – Ring.
Saakrah (Minotaur) – Cloak.
Analia (Drow) – Ring, 4 Potions ( 3 unknown, 1 cmw).
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Sep 16, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra discerns the school of magic in each aura, using her great knowledge and understanding of magic she gained during her studies at the University of Magical Arts and later with the Arcane Order.

Once done with her survey, she takes a look at the scrolls and uses her prepared _Read Magic_ to identify any spells written on them, reading one after the other.

And after that, she looks over the potions, trying to figure out what magic they are imbued with.


OOC: Take 10 on the Spellcraft checks for a result of 27.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 16, 2007)

Allyra tastes, reads and detects the following

[sblock=detect magic + read magic + Spellcraft potions]
Bella (Half Orc Sorcerer) - Sickle (Faint Enhancment, +1), Wand (Illusion), 
7 Scrolls: 2 mage armor, 1 gas form, 3 flame arrow, 1 knock,.
Ho Gorrrl (Orc) – Ring (Faint conjuration).
Saakrah (Minotaur) – Cloak (Faint abjuration).
Analia (Drow) – Ring (Faint abjuration), 4 Potions (2 jump, 1 Pass without trace, 1 cmw).
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 17, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *
> Drop Searing Light & Monster Summoning III to cast Cure Serious Wounds on Keldar and Garon (3d8+7)*



*

Keldar sighs in relief as the healing energy flows through his body. Putting his hand on the priest's shoulder, he says appreciatively "Thank you friend. At one point, I wasn't sure I was going to see another day"

Keldar will help with the bodies and agrees with Allyra's plan. "One thing is for sure, I will need to recover from these injuries before we explore the caves"*


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2007)

Turo nods at Keldar's words. "Once we retire for the night, I will use what power I have left to ensure all of our wounds are healed."


----------



## Thanee (Sep 17, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra leaves it to the more nature-attuned to find a suitable place for rest, though she does recommend looking for a shielded place, where the horses cannot be seen immediately from afar.

She tells the others about her quick magical research and the conclusions she could draw from it. The wand will likely be a _wand of invisibility_ and judging by the 'commonness' of these items, the drow's ring and the minotaur's cloak probably are a _ring of protection_ and a _cloak of resistance_, though to be sure more analytic measures need to be taken. For the other ring, her guess is as good as any other.


----------



## Saracor (Sep 18, 2007)

"I agree we want to move on as quickly as possible to be away from any known location that priest might have. We should stay on our guard especially tonight to make sure nothing comes looking for us." Garon nods to Allyra on her suggestion.

"At least we have more horses to allow us to rest them more often and in case we need replacements for any problems we might encounter with them."

Garon will check over all the new horses, seeing if any will be ridable by them, setting free the ones that he deems are unfit for their travels.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 18, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra raises an eyebrow at the comment about the horses... _“Oh, I didn't intend to get *that far* away. Just, maybe a mile or two.”_


----------



## Saracor (Sep 20, 2007)

Garon chuckles a bit as he works on the horses "Of course I didn't mean that. I meant for our journey all together. Bet to have some replacements in case of injury or mishap." 

"Tonight you are right, we only need to travel a few miles to get out of this immediate area"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 20, 2007)

"Let us be on our way, then," says Turo. "Some healing and a good night's sleep would do us good."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 21, 2007)

All horses but one are weary, the one that is marked with Hextor's symbols on his leather armor, he is well cared and strong, a War horse you guess, the other horses are for riding and work, clearly suitable to fields and plains and not to the mountains.

You ride back, a mile, the road is narrow, with high cliff on the right and chasm on the left, but you do find a wide ledge with several fir trees and two blueberry bushes.

The night passes without any event, you awake healed and refreshed.
Now that the threat of Iuz's party and the ketties are over the exploration can begin.


----------



## Thanee (Sep 21, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra used up one of her unspent spells to cast a protective armor on the evening, which would still last a good while into the day. She also created the extradimensional space via a _Rope Trick_ spell fetched from the Order's spell reservoire, giving back some of her prepared spells in exchange.

On the morning, she spends a while to iron out her spell preparations for the day, and once she is done, breakfast has been taken and everyone is ready to go, she mounts her horse, curiously looking forward to what awaits them inside the cavern.


----------



## Boddynock (Sep 21, 2007)

Eliyyad is ready to go. High time to see what all the fuss is about.

Before they leave he goes over and examines the pile of loot. He takes the sickle, one of the scrolls of Mage Armor and, with a grin, all three scrolls of Flame Arrow. "Unless anyone objects?"


----------



## Thanee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“No problem with me,”_ Allyra replies.


OOC: Isn't _Flame Arrow_ to make arrows into burning arrows nowadays, though? Fire is fire, I guess.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 27, 2007)

*The Adventure Begins*

Proceeding back to the cave area, you stand in the opening, the camp fire of Iuz's party died a long time ago, leaving cold snow-white burned coals, the remains of the party lies beside a burned tree, all flesh and cloth consumed by the licking flames, all that left are bones and a narrow trail of swirling smoke up to the sky from the now dead tree.

Moving beneath the fanged maw like entrance, a cold wind of air flows from inside the cave, like to greet those who wish to delve into the ancient history of the place, the cavern is 40' wide, 70' long, and over 20'  high in the central area.
The walls and ceiling are blackened by soot and bits of broken furniture and discarded gear scattered around. Moving further back, to a part you didn't saw from the opening you enter into a smaller cave 20' wide, 30' long and 15' high.
At the northernmost end of the cave is a 10' wide passage slanting steeply down. Steps have been roughly hewn in its floor to allow easier passage. The tunnel leads down into the heart of the mountain.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

"Ah, that passage looks quite promising," says Turo, nodding to the rough hewn steps leading down into darkness.


*I'll have my day's spell list posted shortly. Sorry for the delay.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 27, 2007)

Sun rays penetrate from the far entrance and illuminate the shadowy cave and the first dozen stairs.
moth like flies, tiny bugs and slugs crawl around and flee from the giant-kin that just entered.

*Who's holding the light and what is the light source?


----------



## Rhun (Sep 27, 2007)

Turo whispers a quick orison, asking for Garl Glittergold to light the party's way, and then touches his shield. The gnome's shield begins to glow with a soft golden light, illuminating the path ahead. "That should last for just over an hour," says Turo. "long enough to get us started."


*Cast light on shield. 70 minute duration.

[sblock=Spell List]
Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light x2
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Vigor, Dispel Magic, Stone Shape + Magic Circle against Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + Holy Smite
[/sblock]*


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 1, 2007)

"Let us go carefully. I am sure that there are many perils ahead of us. Do any of you have particular skill with the detection and disposal of traps and the like?"

Eliyyad peers with concern down the rough hewn stairs. Zariq stands alongside him, fringes of flame ruffled by the cold breeze, his own light adding to the illumination from Turo's spell.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 1, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Indeed, I did prepare a few spells this morning, which might prove helpful in here. For a while, I can detect the presence of secret passageways, and I can create a small servant out of pure force, who might be good for springing traps, though I lack the skills and powers to find them without such most direct measures,”_ Allyra explains. _“I will also be able to look beyond walls and doors once, but only for a short time.”_


----------



## Saracor (Oct 2, 2007)

"These caves won't give us much warning when an attack comes and little room to maneuver, everyone be on their guard. Unfortunately this is not an environment I am too familiar with."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 3, 2007)

After descending the long flight of steps, you pass north about 20' into a natural chamber some 70' wide and 50' deep. as you proceed, your light has glinted off something on the far wall of the place. Stepping into the chamber, you see that there are weird faces carved in bas-relief around the walls of this cavern. There are, in fact, six such visages hewn from the rock itself. Each face is by the side of one of six tunnels leading off in one direction or another from the cavern to unknown. Although each face is slightly different from its fellows, all are strange and doleful looking: one has a dog-like ears, another protruding tusks, a third dropping wattles, etc. There seems to be no relationship between the size of the passageway and the stony visage beside it. Nothing else in the chamber seems remarkable. There are a few stalactites on the ceiling above, a few fallen to the floor amid a handful of stalagmites.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 5, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“So, do we just start with the left?”_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2007)

"Aye," says Turo, raising an eyebrow as he considers the leftmost passage. "The sinister path it is." He hefts his shield, taking a position toward the front of the group, so that his spell may light their way.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 6, 2007)

Stepping towards the left tunnel, the carving mouth moves and say with a bass, mournfully dire tone. *"Turn back … This is not the way".*
[sblock=Keldar, Garon]
When the mouth spoke, you spotted a glittering object inside it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 8, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Stepping towards the left tunnel, the carving mouth moves and say with a bass, mournfully dire tone. *"Turn back … This is not the way".*
> [sblock=Keldar, Garon]
> When the mouth spoke, you spotted a glittering object inside it.
> [/sblock]




"There's something inside that mouth!" Keldar gets closer to take a look, but is careful not to put his head direcly in front of the statue "I wouldn't want a poison dart to hit any of us!" He says, as he investigates.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 8, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "There's something inside that mouth!" Keldar gets closer to take a look, but is careful not to put his head direcly in front of the statue "I wouldn't want a poison dart to hit any of us!" He says, as he investigates.




Keldar spots amber gem inside the mouth.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 8, 2007)

Turo furrows his brow. "The real question is: Do we ignore the warning and continue in this direction?"


----------



## Saracor (Oct 9, 2007)

"Well, what better way to lead people into a trap is to tell them it is there." Garon says chuckling. "Regardless of it is lies or not we must just decide on a path and stick to it."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 10, 2007)

You pass the speaking magical mouth into the passage. The mouth keeps calling *“Turn back … This is the wrong way!”* after several steps you arrive to an intersection.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 10, 2007)

"Left," says Turo, turning so that his shield casts the light down the left branch of the corridor. "Always left."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 12, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Left," says Turo, turning so that his shield casts the light down the left branch of the corridor. "Always left."




"Why argue when faced with such arguments" Keldar answers in jest. H'll take a look around to make sure he doenn't see anything out of place.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 14, 2007)

This squarish cave is in an area of slate and shale. The flat gray and blue-gray stones seem to absorb light. There are several weapons scattered around the place – a spear, a battle axe, a bastard sword, and a pair of daggers.
In the north-east alcove lurks a large humanoid body made of clay, he wears no clothing except for a stiff leather garment around its hips. As the light fall on his body, he moves.

* In the attached map, you can see the whole map (lines 1-57), because the map’s scale is 10 feet per square, I will always sketch another combat map (In the same file – line 60 and down). The combat map’s scale is 5 feet per square.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 16, 2007)

Turo frowns at the sight of the powerfully built clay effigy moving toward them. Unsure of what effect his morningstar would have against such a thing, the gnome begins chanting the words of a summoning.


*
Knowledge Arcana +6 to determine what the thing is, and any other information about it.

Cast Summon Monster IV, summoning a Lantern Archon.
*


----------



## Thanee (Oct 16, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Left is always goo... Oh! What's this!?”_


OOC: Allyra will join in with a Knowledge (arcana) +10 check.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 16, 2007)

*Clay Thing*

[sblock=Turo Knowledge Arcane]
(Result:16) This is a construct, a clay one, made by a powerful arcane power. 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Allyra Knowledge Arcane]
(Result:22) Mother of all gods!!! This is a clay Golem,  A powerful wizard can construct such a creature (level 11+), reading tomes in the past helps you remember that A clay golem is immune to any spell or spell-like ability that allows spell resistance. Certain spells might cause destructive results if cast on a clay golem, such spells are move earth, disintegrate and earthquake.
[/sblock]

The creature begins to move, his fists are up in the air.

*Post inits and first round actions, check map in previous post.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 17, 2007)

Turo begins chanting the words of a divine summoning.


*
Initiative: 9

Cast Summon Monster IV, summoning a Lantern Archon.
*


----------



## Thanee (Oct 17, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Don't waste your spells on this one,”_ Allyra calls out to her allies, _“this clay golem will likely just shrug them off as if they were nothing.”_

The wizardess waits for the combat to begin, pondering what she could best do to help.


OOC: Initiative 12. Delay to beginning of next round.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 19, 2007)

"I don't like the looks of this thing" Keldar says to no one. He'll grab his spiked chan and stand ready to attack.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 22, 2007)

*Round 1*

“Don't waste your spells on this one,”  Allyra calls out to her allies, “this clay golem will likely just shrug them off as if they were nothing.”

Stay behind me, this one looks tough.
The Furyondian soldier says and charge the clay thing, Garon lands his sword successfully but he finds the Golem's skin or the substance he made off hard to penetrate, still, chunks of hard clay sprays the soldier.

"Oh…God",  Eliyyad mumbles and casts a protective spell upon himself.

"I don't like the looks of this thing" Keldar says to no one. He'll grab his spiked chain and goes to help Garon, swinging his chain from behind Garon, Keldar lowers it on the golem's head, although striking a direct hit, Keldar's chain leave no apparent mark.

Turo begins chanting the words of a divine summoning.

Suddenly, The golem begins to move, his movement are too quick to follow, raising his fists to the air, the golem slams one fist on Garon's shield and the other strikes shoulder, the crushing fist deliver enormous pain in the soldier's skeleton, almost sending his to his knees.

[sblock=Actions] 
Garon – move to AH64, attack Clay golem 26, dmg 3.
Eliyyad – Cast mage armor. 
Keldar – move to AH64, attack 24, dmg 0.
Allyra –  Delay action.
Turo – Summon monster IV.
Clay Golem – Haste, Full attack Garon 27 16, dmg 21.

Spells Active:
Turo – Light.
Eliyyad – mage armor.
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Oct 22, 2007)

"Hmm, when in doubt, try something simple."

Eliyyad summons needle-like bolts of force - four of them strike the golem.

Magic missile (x4) vs clay golem: (4d4+4=11)


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2007)

*Allyra*

Seeing how things do not look too well right now, Allyra ponders how she could aid her companions best and decides to call in some help. She rapidly casts one of her summon spells and only moments later a rather large, black-furred wolf appears behind the golem immediately leaping at the artificial creature and attacking it with its sharp fangs.


OOC: Allyra - Cast _Summon Monster IV_ rapidly;
Dire Wolf - Immediately appears behind the golem (in flanking position) and attacks (Atk +13+2(flanking); Dmg 1d8+13 + free Trip +13).

[SBLOCK=Dire Wolf]*Fiendish Dire Wolf:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 6; hp 57; Init +2; Spd 50 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +4; Grp +17; Atk/full Atk bite +13 melee (1d8+13); Space/Reach 10 ft./5 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+6 dmg vs good), trip; SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 11; AL NE; SV Fort +10, Ref +7, Will +6; Str 29, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 10.
_Skills and Feats:_ Hide +0, Listen +7, Move Silently +4, Spot +7, Survival +2/6; Alertness, Run, Track, Weapon Focus (bite).

*Trip (Ex):* A dire wolf that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip its opponent (+13 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the dire wolf.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2007)

Turo's summoning complete, a ball of silvery-white light appears above the golem, floating well out of the thing's reach. It immediately flares and pulses, releasing twin beams of bright light at the foe.

Seeing his companion wounded, the gnome cleric steps forward and lays his hand upon Garon's back, channeling his divine power into a healing spell. 


*
Lantern Archon, round 1/7
2 ranged touch attacks at +2 for 1d6 damage each (ignore damage reduction)

Cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Garon for 2d8+7.


[sblock=Turo Spell List]
Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light x2
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Vigor, Dispel Magic, Stone Shape + Magic Circle against Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + Holy Smite[/sblock]*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 24, 2007)

Not sure if he can hurt this creature, Keldar will try to trip it using his spiked chain (using improved trip).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 26, 2007)

*Round 2*

I can take more, bring him down.
Calls the Furyondian soldier and swing his sword, again few bits of clay fall from the creature … but not enough, the sword is useless versus this creature.

"Hmm, when in doubt, try something simple."
Eliyyad summons needle-like bolts of force - four of them strike the golem, the missiles strike the creature, leaving no mark on him.

Not sure if he can hurt this creature, Keldar tries to trip it using his spiked chain. Keldar's chain wrap around the bulky golem, once around him, Keldar pulls as hard as he can, The golem grabs the chain and tears it from Keldar's grip, the chains falls on the ground, still hanging from the golem's leg.

Seeing how things do not look too well right now, Allyra ponders how she could aid her companions best and decides to call in some help. She rapidly casts one of her summon spells and only moments later a rather large, black-furred wolf appears beside the golem, immediately leaping at the artificial creature and attacking it with its sharp fangs, the fangs sinks into the clay, tearing pieces from it. The wold tries to pull the golem to the ground, but alas, the golem is too powerful so the wolf break free.

Turo's summoning complete, a ball of silvery-white light appears above the golem, floating well out of the thing's reach. It immediately flares and pulses, releasing twin beams of bright light at the foe, the beams strike the golem, melting several parts of him.

Somehow, Glittergold blessing of healing had no effect on Garon.

Ignoring the dangling chain, the attacks and trip attempts, The golem send one fist toward the wolf , crushing his clay fingers into the wolf's fur with a powerful blow, the other fist circles the air and punch Garon in the helmet, sending shock waves into the soldier's head, with amazing quickness, the fist that just stroke Garon continue to the wolf, sending sprays of blood from the wolf's face as it crushes into its jaw.

[sblock=Actions] 
Garon – Full attack Clay golem 33/21, dmg 3.
Eliyyad – Magic missile, dmg 0. 
Keldar – Trip touch attack Clay Golem 27, Grapple check 6
Allyra –  Cast Summon Monster IV rapidly.
Dire wolf – Attack Golem 24, dmg 6, Trip Golem 21.
Lantern Archon – 2 Touch attack Golem 21/22, dmg 7. 
Turo – Cure Moderate Wounds on Garon, caster level check to overcome curse wound [Fail].
Clay Golem – Grapple with Keldar check 27, Grapple with Wolf 22, Slam Wolf 16, dmg 14, Slam Garon 24, dmg 13, Haste attack wolf 30, dmg 9.

Spells Active:
Turo – Light, Summon IV
Eliyyad – mage armor.
Allyra – Summon IV
[/sblock]


----------



## Saracor (Oct 26, 2007)

Garon tries to shake off the pain from the hit on his helmet and take a half a step back. He knows his attacks are near useless with his current weapon so will try to avoid what he can while still making himself a target to the creature, hoping his companions can find a way to bring it down.

[sblock=Combat Stats]
Init: + 1
HP: [highlight]31/64[/highlight]
AC: 23

Saves
For: +9
Ref: +4
Wil: +3

Attacks:
• +1 Longsword: +13/+8 to hit, 1d8+7 damage, Crit: 19-20/x2
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Garon goes full defensive here (-4 Att, +2 AC) - AC goes to 25

First Attack (1d20+9=24)
Second Attack (1d20+4=8)

Damage (1d8+7=9)
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“I'm not sure we can handle this one...”_ Allyra says, observing the brutal battering the golem hands out. _“If you want to retreat, I can create a web to keep the golem busy for a while, once you are out of reach. Just let me know, I'll stay ready.”_


OOC: Allyra - Delay;
Dire Wolf - Attack (Atk +13+2(flanking); Dmg 1d8+13 + free Trip +13).

(Q: Did you figure in the wolf's DR 5/magic? Isn't quite apparant, hence the question. )

[SBLOCK=Dire Wolf]*Fiendish Dire Wolf:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 6; hp 57; Init +2; Spd 50 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +4; Grp +17; Atk/full Atk bite +13 melee (1d8+13); Space/Reach 10 ft./5 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+6 dmg vs good), trip; SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 11; AL NE; SV Fort +10, Ref +7, Will +6; Str 29, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 10.
_Skills and Feats:_ Hide +0, Listen +7, Move Silently +4, Spot +7, Survival +2/6; Alertness, Run, Track, Weapon Focus (bite).

*Trip (Ex):* A dire wolf that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip its opponent (+13 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the dire wolf.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> (Q: Did you figure in the wolf's DR 5/magic? Isn't quite apparant, hence the question. )




Thanks, I fixed my notes.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 27, 2007)

OCC: How feasible/realistic is to for Keldar to tumble to get his chain back (tumble +12). I'd hate to loose that +1 spiked chain...


----------



## Rhun (Oct 27, 2007)

Dismayed that the power of Garl Glittergold is not able to overcome the accursed wounds caused by the clay automaton, Turo changes his tactics. He decides instead to focus on keeping Garon from being further harmed, summoning divine power to shield the warrior.

The summoned archon continues to send pulses of celestial light toward the golem.

*
Lantern Archon, round 2/7
2 ranged touch attacks at +2 for 1d6 damage each (ignore damage reduction)

Turo casts Shield of Faith on Garon for +3 deflection bonus to AC.


[sblock=Turo Spell List]
Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light x2
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Vigor, Dispel Magic, Stone Shape + Magic Circle against Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + Holy Smite[/sblock]*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 28, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: How feasible/realistic is to for Keldar to tumble to get his chain back (tumble +12). I'd hate to loose that +1 spiked chain...




I guess he will have to try it out and see, everything is feasible, the answer is - at what cost, or at not cost at all


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2007)

*Bump.*


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 1, 2007)

Eliyyad scowls as his missiles strike without effect. He strokes his chin, and then a whimsical expression crosses his face.

"Hmm, if magic does not affect it, is it, perhaps, vulnerable to normal flame?"

Who knows, perhaps the much-maligned Flame Arrows may be of help in this situation?

Ah, but first - he summons arcane power and steps forward to cast Mirror Image on the beleaguered Garon.

"For your protection, noble one!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 1, 2007)

*Round 3*

Garon tries to shake off the pain from the hit on his helmet and take a half a step back. He knows his attacks are near useless with his current weapon so will try to avoid what he can while still making himself a target to the creature, hoping his companions can find a way to bring it down, the blade cuts the golem, leaving no mark on the construct body.

Eliyyad scowls as his missiles strike without effect. He strokes his chin, and then a whimsical expression crosses his face.

*"Hmm, if magic does not affect it, is it, perhaps, vulnerable to normal flame?"*
Who knows, perhaps the much-maligned Flame Arrows may be of help in this situation?
Ah, but first - he summons arcane power and steps forward to cast Mirror Image on the beleaguered Garon.
*"For your protection, noble one!", * a moment pass and six Garon-like figures springs into existence.
OOC – Boddynock, Mirror image can only target the wizard himself, but I'll bend the rules, because I don’t see any reason why to not cast the spell upon others.

Tumbling below the Golem's mighty fists, Keldar pickup his loose chain.

*“I'm not sure we can handle this one...”* Allyra says, observing the brutal battering the golem hands out. *“If you want to retreat, I can create a web to keep the golem busy for a while, once you are out of reach. Just let me know, I'll stay ready.”*

The Black large wolf leaps one more time and bites the clay effigy, tearing chunks of clay from him, with a powerful pull, he manages to ring the clay construct to the floor. High above, floating near the cave's ceiling, the ball of silvery light launches a sun ray's attack that hits the golem and melts some of his body.

Dismayed that the power of Garl Glittergold is not able to overcome the accursed wounds caused by the clay automaton, Turo changes his tactics. He decides instead to focus on keeping Garon from being further harmed, summoning divine power to shield the warrior.

The prone golem rises to his feet, giving enough time to the party to attack once more, Garon sword goes wide, Keldar chain scratch the golem and the wolf bites again, preventing from the golem to rise up, again he pulls him to the ground.
The berserk construct attempts to slam his fists from the ground into the black furred wolf, the slam strikes true, sending waves of pain into the wolf.
* The golem is prone
[sblock=Actions] 
Garon – Attack on Defense + Full attack Clay golem 24/8, dmg 0. AoO vs. Golem 14.
Eliyyad – Mirror image on Garon. 
Keldar – Tumble, pickup weapon,  AoO vs. Golem 28, dmg 2.
Allyra –  Delay action.
Dire wolf – Bite Golem 24, dmg 9, Trip Golem 26, AoO vs. Golem 22, dmg 5, Trip Golem 28
Lantern Archon – 2 Touch attack Golem 17/7, dmg 7. 
Turo – Shielf of faith on Garon
Clay Golem – Grapple with Wolf 19, Tripped, Grapple with Wolf 14, Tripped again, slam wolf 18, dmg 10. (prone)
Spells Active:
Turo – Light, Summon IV
Eliyyad – mage armor.
Allyra – Summon IV.
Garon – Shield of faith, mirror image.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“I'll try,”_ Allyra says to Eliyyad, moving in position to assault the golem with her next spell, but taking care not to hurt her allies. She conjures up a whirlwind of flames and sends it on a path along the battleline and towards their unyielding opponent.


OOC: Allyra - use her Delay at end of round; move to the left in order to be able to place the cone over the golem without hitting her friends and allies (the archons are high in the air, I suppose, so the flames could pass under them); Cast _sudden maximized Blast of Flame_ (no SR!).

[SBLOCK=Dire Wolf]*Fiendish Dire Wolf:* large magical beast (extraplanar); HD 6; hp 57; Init +2; Spd 50 ft.; AC 14, touch 11, flat-footed 12; Base Atk +4; Grp +17; Atk/full Atk bite +13 melee (1d8+13); Space/Reach 10 ft./5 ft.; SA smite good 1/day (+6 dmg vs good), trip; SQ low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft., scent, damage reduction 5/magic, cold and fire resistance 5, spell resistance 11; AL NE; SV Fort +10, Ref +7, Will +6; Str 29, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 10.
_Skills and Feats:_ Hide +0, Listen +7, Move Silently +4, Spot +7, Survival +2/6; Alertness, Run, Track, Weapon Focus (bite).

*Trip (Ex):* A dire wolf that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip its opponent (+13 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the dire wolf.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 2, 2007)

"this is our chance!" Keldar will full attack the golem with his spiked chain.

[sblock=special_abilities_&_Combat_Stats]
*Init:* + 3
*HP:* *15*/46 (31 damage from minotaur) 
*Saves*
*For:* +9 
*Ref:* +10*
*Wil:* +2 
*Note: Evasion, Uncanny dodge & trap sense +1, Rogue level 4

*Attacks:*
_Melee, Two-handed__:_
	• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +11/+6 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach
_Ranged:_
	• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +10 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range


*Misc:* 
	• *Sneak attack +2d6*
	• trapfinding
	• Evasion
	• Trap sense +1 
	• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

Steve Gorak[b said:
			
		

> HP:[/b] *15*/46 (31 damage from minotaur)




*Steve Gorak: Turo healed Keldar's damage from the minotaur.*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2007)

"I've no magic that is truly useful in this situation," says Turo, frowning. Still, the gnome begins another prayer to Garl Glittergold, asking for the deity's blesing upon himself and his companions.

The archon glows bright silver, and fires off another round of light rays at the foe.


*
Turo casts Bless: Each ally gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls and on saving throws against fear effects.

Lantern Archon, round 3/7
2 ranged touch attacks at +2 (now +3) for 1d6 damage each (ignore damage reduction)

[sblock=Turo Spell List]
Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light x2
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Vigor, Dispel Magic, Stone Shape + Magic Circle against Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + Holy Smite[/sblock]*


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 2, 2007)

Eliyyad draws forth one of the captured scrolls of Flame Arrow from the depths of his robes, and sets about casting the enchantment on the quiver of bolts at his side. He then loads his crossbow with one of the flame-wreathed projectiles and shoots at the troublesome clay man.

[sblock=OOC]He'll attack next round.

Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth; vs Clay Golem; light crossbow + 1d6 fire damage: (1d20+6=10, 1d8+1d6=5)

Not the world's best shot!  [/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 7, 2007)

*Round 4 – End of combat.*

*“I'll try,”* Allyra says to Eliyyad, moving in position to assault the golem with her next spell, but taking care not to hurt her allies. She moves to a spot where only one og Garon's mirror images stands, she then conjures up a whirlwind of flames and sends it on a path along the battle line and towards their unyielding proned opponent, the flames scortch the golem, almost melting his whole body.

Badly Injured but seeing the opportunity to strike the downed and melting Golem, Garon continue to fight on the defense and hitting the construct.

Eliyyad draws forth one of the captured scrolls of Flame Arrow from the depths of his robes, and sets about casting the enchantment on the quiver of bolts at his side. 

*"this is our chance!"* Calls Keldar and swings his chain towards the golem. The chain hits, dropping a small chunk of clay.

The wounded black wolf launches a destructive attack once more, tearing the golem's body to pieces, with the help of the silvery archon from above, the golem melts and forever destroyed.

* You did it, well done, XP updated in the RG.
[sblock=Actions] 
Allyra –  move to AH66, Cast sudden maximized Blast of Flame, dmg 31.
Garon – Full attack on the defense 19/20, dmg 5.
Eliyyad – Casting flame arrow on ammunition. 
Keldar – Full attack Golem 29/9, dmg 2.
Dire wolf – Bite Golem 26, dmg 9
Lantern Archon – 2 Touch attack Golem 14/17, dmg 7. 
Spells Active:
Turo – Light, Summon IV
Eliyyad – mage armor.
Allyra – Summon IV.
Garon – Shield of faith, mirror image.
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Nov 7, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Looks like 'normal' fire works, yes.”_

Then...

_“Damn, you look hurt... the healing spell didn't work?”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 7, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> *"this is our chance!"* Calls Keldar and swings his chain towards the golem. The chain hits, dropping a small chunk of clay.




OCC: Question: is it obvious to Keldar that his piercing weapon wasn't effective against the Golem? I'm asking because, the next time, he'll switch weapons. Also, I always thought that magic weapons bypassed DR? Is it ony the magic bonus part?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2007)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> OCC: Question: is it obvious to Keldar that his piercing weapon wasn't effective against the Golem? I'm asking because, the next time, he'll switch weapons. Also, I always thought that magic weapons bypassed DR? Is it ony the magic bonus part?




*OOC: Magic weapons only bypass damage reducion: X/magic. Golems have damage reduction: X/adamantine, so only adamantine weapons bypass the DR.*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2007)

Turo breaths a sigh of relief as the clay automaton falls. With a quick thanks to the archon that had provided aid, the cleric releases the summoned entity back to the celestial planes. 

At Allyra's words, Turo nods gravely. "I am afraid that is the case, yes. The wound resists my powers to heal it." The gnome cleric moves to Garon's side and inspects the wounds. "Given enough time and the continued application of healing energies, I believe I could overcome the fell power and heal these wounds. It isn't something that I would want to try while stuck in these caverns."

*OOC (Metagaming): Strahd, would Turo realize that any of his healing spells only has a 10% chance of actually working against the wounds?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 7, 2007)

ooc - this is a cursed wound, you need to pass heal check when you cast the spell


----------



## Rhun (Nov 12, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> ooc - this is a cursed wound, you need to pass heal check when you cast the spell




*A heal check, or a caster level check?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *A heal check, or a caster level check?*



you are right, caster level check.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 13, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> you are right, caster level check.





*With that sai, Turo has to roll a 19 or 20 in order to heal Garon. Like I said, it is going to take a lot of spells to be successful in healing him.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 13, 2007)

Now that you overcome the golem you can choose another path, this place is a dead end, except for the interesting items on the floor, there seems to nothing in here.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Are we fit to continue, or do we need to figure out a way to tend to the wounds this golem caused first? I'm afraid, I can't help there, the only arcane spell I know that would be capable of this is of the necromantic school, which I have no training in.”_


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2007)

"Garon, how do you feel," asks Turo, a look of concern on the gnomes face. The warrior's wounds looked fairly substantial. "Can you go on? I believe you were the only one injured by the golem."

*I'm not sure how badly wounded Garon is...*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 17, 2007)

*Garon*

Removing a piece of his armor, Garon reveals a blackened wound.
God, it hurts, I think we can proceed. I hope we'll never run into one of those again.


ooc - It seems that the ground swallowed Saracor, Steve Gorak and Boddynock, I'm hoping that she spits them back, but if not, I'll have to NPC them, maybe with the help of you two … I'm not going to ruin this magnificent adventure, their lose will not be your lose.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 17, 2007)

OOC: Nope, still here - just didn't think I had anything to contribute! Life's been a bit hectic lately (read: for the last three months).

IC: Not able to help in any way with the vexed question of healing, Eliyyad searches amongst the debris on the cavern floor for anything of use or of value.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 17, 2007)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> OOC: Nope, still here - just didn't think I had anything to contribute! Life's been a bit hectic lately (read: for the last three months).




OCC: Ditto

IC: Gripping his spiked chain, keldar signals to move on.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 18, 2007)

OOC: Yay, the ground spitted two of them back.  

*IC:* on the ground scattered a spear, a battle axe, a bastard sword and a pair of daggers.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 18, 2007)

Turo chants a brief orison that allows him to detect the presence of magic. He then moves through the cavern, examining the scattered objects.

*Cast detact magic*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 18, 2007)

One of daggers shines, picking it up Turo senses an enhancement magic, written on the dagger are words in his mother tongue, once in your hand, the dagger grows to the size of a short sword, but strangely it weight as light as a dagger.
[sblock=Gnome language]
"Longtooth"
[/sblock]

* It is a dagger+2, functions as a short sword+2 when wielded in the hands of a gnome.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 22, 2007)

''Nice little weapon!'' Keldar says, as he scopes the immediate area. ''Shall we move on?''


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 22, 2007)

*Garon*

We can take the left branch or the right …
Garon say, trying to pierce the darkness ahead with his eyes.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy to have recovered a lost gnomish weapon, Turo sheaths the blade at his waist and moves to follow his companions. At the branch, he merely shrugs. "Left?"


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 22, 2007)

"By all means, esteemed ones, let us maintain some consistency ... and hope that our unknown adversary has not counted on us doing so!"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 23, 2007)

The twisted passageways ends up in a large high-domed cave, the cave is covered with bat guano. The floor is inches deep in the stuff, and you can see many beetles and a few normal rats scurrying away from you as you enter. The sound of flowing water comes from somewhere in the north end of the place.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2007)

"Be wary," says Turo, his gaze on the floor. "That layer of guano could conceal any manner of unseemly surprises." The gnome then concentrates for a moment, calling upon his closeness with Garl Glittergold to detect the presence of any wickedness.


*Turo will use his Detect evil class ability. *


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 25, 2007)

[sblock=Turo's detect evil]
Turo sense nothing, no evil in this part of the caves.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Nov 25, 2007)

Turo lets his divinely-enhanced vision fade. "The cave appears to be clean of the taint of evil, though that does not mean there is not danger here."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 28, 2007)

Turo shrugs when he sees that nobody else is acting, and slowly and cautiously moves out into the chamber.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Nov 29, 2007)

Keldar follows.


----------



## Boddynock (Nov 29, 2007)

Eliyyad moves forward cautiously, the components of a fireball spell already in his hands.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 29, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra likewise follows, keeping her eyes open for trouble, that could be expected around every corner and behind every stone down here.

When she feels, that her _Mage Armor_ is running out, she recasts it with the help of her _lesser rod of extend_.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Nov 30, 2007)

_Kwatch_
You walk into the room and your boots makes squashing noises as you drown in a inches thick of bat guano. On the north wall of the cave, 30' up, is a broad, projecting ledge. It looks like a tunnel that leads to the source of the flowing water sound. Once in a minute a bat flies into or out from this room into the darkness of the tunnel.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 2, 2007)

The gnome considers the ledge above. "Do we climb up to there and see where that passage leads?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 5, 2007)

"Let me see if I can get up there, and throw you all a rope. Please be ready to cover me if I am attacked."

Keldar will ready his gear and climb (OCC: Climb +17). He'll position his spiked chain for easy access. Before jumping on the ledge, he'll take a quick glance, to make sure no one is there to ambush him and shis companions.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 7, 2007)

Climbing up to the tunnel's ledge with light, Keldar ducks several flying bats. The tunnel leads to another ledge. an underground river can be seen 40' below this opening.
The underground river is dark and flow from left west to east.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 8, 2007)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Climbing up to the tunnel's ledge with light, Keldar ducks several flying bats. The tunnel leads to another ledge. an underground river can be seen 40' below this opening.
> The underground river is dark and flow from left west to east.




Keldar will tie a rope for his companions and assist them in climbing. If some have a hard time climbing, he'll signal them to tie the rope around their waists, and will pull them up (occ: Str 18, Use Rope +10). Keldar will then investigate the ledge, leaning on his stomach, and scans the area around the river.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 8, 2007)

Scowling at the unwanted physical effort involved, Eliyyad puffs and scrabbles his way up the rope (Climb +0).


----------



## Thanee (Dec 9, 2007)

*Allyra*

Allyra tries the rope herself first, but if she doesn't manage to climb up or it seems to dangerous to do so, not being the most versed in these things, she will gladly accept Keldar's offer for assistance.


OOC: Climb -1


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 9, 2007)

Climbing up to the ledge is quite easy, there are plenty of foot and hand holds in the cave's wall, and using the rope make it even easier.
The tunnel is short and the ledge on the other side is narrow, but two or three can squeeze along it. Looking to the west and to the east you see only the river (the river is 40' down from the ledge) there are turns and curves so you can see the whole river.

Looks like a dead end, unless someone wants to jump into the strong stream, who knows how deep it is.
Garon say.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 9, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“We'll keep that for later, I think.”_ Allyra comments. _“There are plenty more ways to try first.”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“We'll keep that for later, I think.”_ Allyra comments. _“There are plenty more ways to try first.”_




"Indeed! But this is a good spot to spend the night, if we wish to do so in the caves. It's well protected, and we can see any enemy coming... Alright, lets explore another tunnel." 
Keldar presses on for another tunnel 

(occ: can we have an updated map?)


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 10, 2007)

you leave the guano filled cave and return to the main entrance after completing the east section of the caves. looking worridly on the stone mouths Garon speaks.

What now?


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2007)

"How about the next one in line?" suggests Turo.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 10, 2007)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "How about the next one in line?" suggests Turo.




Keldar nods, and moves forward.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 10, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“As good as any of the other from this point of view.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 12, 2007)

Ignoring the mouth's "Turn back … this is not the way!" you proceed into the tunnel, only to return back few seconds lather to the big room, the path was a dead end.
Ignoring the third mouth, you venture into the third tunnel, the one that is opposite to the staircase.
The small cave you have just entered has bones scattered throughout it. There is a low mound of dung in the middle of the place, and what appears to be a crushed Minotaur skeleton at the south end of the cave. Beside the skeleton are two leather sacks. The floor and ceiling are fairly smooth. But then you take several steps back and scan again the ceiling, yes … you all see it, hovering above, almost invisible, there is a gray huge creature (20' diameter), looks like a manta-ray, it is attached to the ceiling right above the minotaur skeleton and camouflaged almost completely.

[sblock=Spot vs. Hide checks]
Huge creature Hide 10.
Allyra Spot 5
Keldar Spot 20
Eliyyad Spot 14
Turo Spot 13
Garon Spot 13
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Dec 12, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“A manta ray you say? Does it move? Is there any way out of this cavern? If not, we should just go back and not disturb it.”_


----------



## Rhun (Dec 14, 2007)

"Unless there is a reason to challenge this creature, perhaps we had best leave it alone<" says Turo.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 14, 2007)

"Then, if we are not going through this chamber, we should choose another way. But it is clear that each way we take will be similarly perilous."


----------



## Thanee (Dec 15, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Indeed, but unless an exit is visible, we should try our other options first.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 15, 2007)

*Turn Back … This is no the way.*
Calls the mouth as you pass it, further in the passage narrows so much that no Human nor Elf can squeeze through it, only little Turo can pass through, moving forward, the gnome enters into the very narrow tunnel. The walls of the tunnel are carved and chiseled into a running series of forms and figures which extend from the floor to the arched ceiling. You do not recognize most of the forms, but fungi, blind fish, and various insect forms common to the underground world are familiar. The work is bas-relief of a caliber superior to that of the stone faces.
There are stone chips on the floor. Turo note a worked shaft about 4' high and 1.3 wide running west and down into the darkness.

[sblock=Turo listen check]
Turo hears the clanking sound of metal on stone from somewhere down the carved stairs. The narrow passage is to low and narrow for the other party members to come.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Dec 15, 2007)

ALthough possessed of a natural curiousity, Turo has already seen how dangerous these caverns can be. He wasn't about to go down the stairs to investigate alone. Returning to his companions, he tells them what he has found. "I could hear metal clanking somewhere down a set of stone steps..."


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 15, 2007)

"Then let us investigate, O esteemed ones!" says Eliyyad, eager to press forward.


----------



## Thanee (Dec 16, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“Does it sound like weapons clashing? Or like workers? Could someone else be down here already? And yes, of course we should investigate.”_


----------



## Steve Gorak (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Does it sound like weapons clashing? Or like workers? Could someone else be down here already? And yes, of course we should investigate.”_




"I cannot go through the tunnel...can you shrink me down?" Keldar says, somewhat annoyed that he cannot follow Turo


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 16, 2007)

I will never fit into this tunnel.
Garon adds


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 16, 2007)

"Ah yes," says Eliyyad, "that is a problem."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanee said:
			
		

> _“Does it sound like weapons clashing? Or like workers? Could someone else be down here already? And yes, of course we should investigate.”_





"My initial impression is perhaps someone using metal instruments to carve the stone walls" The gnome shrugs. "Unfortunately, I think I am the only one small enough to fit down this tunnel."


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 17, 2007)

"Allyra, do you have any magic that might allow us to investigate? I am afraid that I do not."


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 20, 2007)

OOC: I'll be away from tomorrow until New Year's Eve, and I won't have Net access during that time.

Please NPC Eliyyad as necessary.

Happy Christmas & Happy New Year!

'Nock


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2007)

"If you would like me to investigate, than I should do so," says Turo. "I'm no sneak or scout, but the grace of Garl Glittergold protects me."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Dec 30, 2007)

But run away back if you spot any sign of danger, don't be hero … heroes tend to die
Reply Garon


----------



## Thanee (Dec 30, 2007)

*Allyra*

_“This will help you not getting seen...”_ Allyra says and casts a spell on Turo, unless he objects.


OOC: _extended Invisibility_.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 30, 2007)

"Thank you, Allyra. This will be most helpful," says the invisible gnome. "I'll be back shortly." With that, he turns and heads back toward the stairs, hoping to get a look at what lies below.


----------



## Boddynock (Dec 31, 2007)

Eliyyad wishes the gnome good luck.

"If you have need of him, call for Zariq and I will send him to you."

Zariq bows, and cuts a caper.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 1, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> "Thank you, Allyra. This will be most helpful," says the invisible gnome. "I'll be back shortly." With that, he turns and heads back toward the stairs, hoping to get a look at what lies below.




[sblock=Turo]
Move silently roll (10)
Sound like someone mines the area down below, once in the mid way you spot a thin, dwarf-sized creatures with long arms and legs, broad feet and hands, and pale, yellowish skin. their hair is reddish brown. they have large eyes with no pupils. 
They are busily working to cut a flight of stairs upward to where you stand.
This race is not familiar to you.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 2, 2008)

[sblock=For Strahd]
How many of the creatures can Turo see?
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 3, 2008)

[sblock=Turo]
Since all of them seem identical to you, and some leave the area and others enter you are not sure if more are present or it's always the same one that exits and enters back.
Right now four of them mine
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 6, 2008)

Turo watches the stange little miners for an instant, feeling almost at ease watching them. The felt of the earth, and that made the gnome comfortable. Still, as an unknown, they could be dangerous. After watching for a few more moments, Turo silently makes his way back to his companions.

Turo's voice is a bit startling as it comes out of thin air. "There are four or more creatures," says the invisible gnome. "They are currently carving steps up to this level through the stone. They are thin, dwarf-sized creatures with long arms and legs, broad feet and hands, and pale, yellowish skin. Their hair is reddish brown, and they have large eyes with no pupils....they are unknown to me, but perhaps one of you knows them by description?"


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 7, 2008)

"I regret that I have not heard of such creatures before."

Eliyyad looks worried. "But did you say that their eyes have no pupils? Perhaps they are blind. I have heard that creatures of the underworld may live their lives without light. You are fortunate, my friend - for if they have no sight, mayhap their other senses would compensate for the lack. In that case, being invisible would be no protection!"

He turns to the party at large. "So what do we do? I would suggest that, until we have some way of passing the narrow passage, we leave this avenue to be explored later, and move to the next choice."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 7, 2008)

"Wise words, friend Eliyyad," says the invisible gnome. "Let us move on, and see what we may yet find."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 7, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Yes, I agree. And I doubt they will be finished here before we have a chance to come back,”_ Allyra says, while already slowly backtracking towards the exit of this part of the cavern.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 8, 2008)

Passing the talking statue you enter in to a large cave with a side passage, you decide to follow the "Taking the left tunnel" rule and find out that the tunnel circles the area just to reach out the large cave again. This place is filled with all sorts of small and medium-sized fungi growth – floor and walls sprout many sorts of the stuff. Several large, whitish forms can be seen amongst the fungi. It appears that several passageways radiate from this cavern further to the east.
The forms are giant cave crickets. They look nasty when compared to their tiny cousins back in your hometowns. Luckily they seem to ignore you while they feed on fungi.
From the south-eastern passage cheers and brutal voices can be heard in an unknown language.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 8, 2008)

Turo points in the direction of the cheering. "We should check that out," he says. "Quietly."


----------



## Thanee (Jan 8, 2008)

*Allyra*

Allyra nods and slowly begins to walk into that direction.


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 9, 2008)

OOC: Is Turo still invisible? Perhaps he might do the honours?

Eliyyad also nods and follows Allyra.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 9, 2008)

Boddynock said:
			
		

> OOC: Is Turo still invisible? Perhaps he might do the honours?




Yes


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2008)

The invisibile Turo leads the way, but shies away from moving in the open...instead he clings to the walls, just in case the invisibilty spell should falter.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 9, 2008)

[sblock=Turo]
This bag-like cave is filled with rotting leaves, bones, pieces of white chitinous material, dung, and who lnowes what else.
The reek from the mess is disguting. Several skeletons and skulls indicate that humans and elves have met their ends here in the past. There are at least three larger heaps of rotting vegetation and sticks, possibly nests.
This place is home to four trolls, they cheer and feast on a giant cave cricket.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2008)

Turo quietly sneaks back to his companions. 

"Trolls," he whispers. "Four of them. We should bash 'em good." His voice is confident, almost eager. "I'm sure Eliyyad can provide them a warm greeting."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 10, 2008)

"Foul creatures!" Keldar whispers, as he grips his chain.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 10, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Four of them? A bit of caution would be in order then, or not? I don't have much left in terms of magical firepower, though I could blind or delay them some.”_


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 10, 2008)

*Garon*

I'll do my best and I'll fight in honor
Replies the injured Furyandian soldier


----------



## Rhun (Jan 10, 2008)

"If we are to attack," says Turo, "Then allow me a few moments to marshall my divine defenses."


*
Assuming we are attacking, Turo will cast Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 70 minutes), Magic Weapon (duration 7 minutes), divine favor (duration 10 rounds) and extended (from rod) divine power (duartion 14 rounds).

[sblock=Turo Spell List]
Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light x2
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Vigor, Dispel Magic, Stone Shape + Magic Circle against Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + Holy Smite[/sblock]*


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 10, 2008)

Eliyyad waits eagerly to cast the first fireball.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 11, 2008)

"I am ready for battle," says Turo, preparing to charge in behind Eliyyad's fireball.


*
Don't forget, everyone gets a +2 deflection bonus to AC and +2 resistance bonus to saves vrs evil creatures from Turo's magic circle vrs. evil.

Turo, buffed stats
STR20, AC 26 vrs evil giants (trolls), Hit Points 62/55
Fort +9, Refl +5, Wil +13 vrs evil creatures
Attack Morningstar +16/+11 (1d6+8/x2)
*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 15, 2008)

bump ... I will upload a new post soon - it will be a surprise round.


----------



## Thanee (Jan 16, 2008)

*Allyra*

Before they attack, Allyra will offer Keldar a spell to increase his size to be on par with the trolls (_Enlarge Person_), which might go well with his chain.

Afterwards, the wizardess prepares to launch a _Glitterdust_ spell on the group of trolls, hoping to blind them and thus render their attacks less effective.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 16, 2008)

*Surprise Round.*

*please post inits and actions. If you wanna boost yourselves prior to the combat like Turo did, please do.

[sblock=Actions] 

Spells Active:
Turo – Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 70 minutes), Magic Weapon (duration 7 minutes), divine favor (duration 10 rounds) and extended divine power (duartion 14 rounds).
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 16, 2008)

*Turo Beremwocket - Surprise Round*

With a grim nod, the little gnome sets his shield and readies his morningstar, and rushes forward into combat with the hated trolls.



*
Invisible Castle isn't working for me. Turo's initiative is +1, but he will delay as necessary so he doesn't get caught in Elyyad's fireball or Allyra's Glitterdust.

Attacks: +16/+11
Damage: 1d6+8/x2


Note: Everyone gets a +2 deflection bonus to AC and +2 resistance bonus to saves vrs evil creatures from Turo's magic circle vrs. evil.

Turo, buffed stats
STR20, AC 26 vrs evil giants (trolls), Hit Points 62/55
Fort +9, Refl +5, Wil +13 vrs evil creatures
Attack Morningstar +16/+11 (1d6+8/x2)

Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 696 rounds)
Magic Weapon (duration 67 rounds)
divine favor (duration 08 rounds)
Extended divine power (duration 13 rounds)

[sblock=Turo Spell List]
Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light x2
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Vigor, Dispel Magic, Stone Shape + Magic Circle against Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + Holy Smite[/sblock]*


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 16, 2008)

OOC: Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth: Initiative vs trolls: (1d20+6=11)

IC: Eliyyad casts Mage Armor and Mirror Image on himself before moving down the side of the cavern wall (to AE68) and casting Fireball on the trolls.

[sblock=Spells]
	
	



```
Spells per day: 6/8/7/5 (currently 6/7/6/4)

Spells known:
Cantrips:      Detect Magic
               Disrupt Undead
               Light
               Message
               Prestidigitation
               Ray of Frost
               Resistance

Level 1:       Burning Hands
               Mage Armor
               Magic Missile
               Ray of Enfeeblement
               Shield

Level 2:       Glitterdust
               Mirror Image
               Scorching Ray

Level 3:       Fireball
               Lightning Bolt
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 17, 2008)

Keldar will wait for the mages to cast their fireballs, and then storm inside the room full of trolls.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 22, 2008)

*Surprise Round (standard action only).*

Curses in foreign language and shouts of anger rise as Allyra's glitterdust pops into existence. Three Trolls shout and cover their eyes, the fourth calls "I smell humans!"

Eliyyad, now separated to five more identical forms, moves down the side of the cavern wall and casts his destructive Fireball on the trolls. The ball of fire hits the far wall, sending fire waves all around.

Keldar wait for the mages to cast their magic. He then storms into the room to engage the Trolls with Garon.

With a grim nod, the little gnome sets his shield and readies his morningstar, and rushes forward into combat with the hated trolls.

[sblock=Actions] 
Allyra –  Glitterdust spell.
Keldar – Delay after Eliyyad, move to AE65.
Troll 4 – Surprised, will save [Fail], Blinded.
Eliyyad – move to AE68, cast fireball, dmg 21. 
Garon – move to AH66.
Troll 1 – Surprised, will save [Success]
Troll 2 – Surprised, will save [Fail], Blinded.
Turo – move to AD65
Troll 3 – Surprised, will save [Fail], Blinded.

Spells Active:
Turo – Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 67 minutes), Magic Weapon (duration 7 minutes), divine favor (duration 8 rounds) and extended divine power (duartion 13 rounds).
Allyra – glitterdust (7 rounds)
Eliyyad – Mage Armor, mirror image (7 minutes)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 24, 2008)

"Die, foul beast," cries Turo, slamming his morningstar into the nearest enemy.

*Attacks: +16/+11
Damage: 1d6+8/x2

Note: Everyone gets a +2 deflection bonus to AC and +2 resistance bonus to saves vrs evil creatures from Turo's magic circle vrs. evil.

Turo, buffed stats
STR20, AC 26 vrs evil giants (trolls), Hit Points 62/55
Fort +9, Refl +5, Wil +13 vrs evil creatures
Attack Morningstar +16/+11 (1d6+8/x2)

Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 695 rounds)
Magic Weapon (duration 66 rounds)
divine favor (duration 07 rounds)
Extended divine power (duration 12 rounds)

[sblock=Turo Spell List]
Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light x2
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Vigor, Dispel Magic, Stone Shape + Magic Circle against Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + Holy Smite[/sblock]*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Jan 24, 2008)

Keldar will attack with his spiked chain, keeping an eye out for any spellcasting. He hope to be in a position to fully use his ability against mages (OCC: mageslayer feat: spellcasters within reach (10ft) cannot cast defensively).


[sblock=special_abilities_&_Combat_Stats]
*Init:* + 3
*HP:* *15*/46 (31 damage from minotaur) 
*Saves*
*For:* +9 
*Ref:* +10*
*Wil:* +2 
*Note: Evasion, Uncanny dodge & trap sense +1, Rogue level 4

*Attacks:*
_Melee, Two-handed__:_
	• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +11/+6 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach
_Ranged:_
	• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +10 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range


*Misc:* 
	• *Sneak attack +2d6*
	• trapfinding
	• Evasion
	• Trap sense +1 
	• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Jan 24, 2008)

*Allyra*

Allyra delays having little in terms of offensive spells available.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jan 28, 2008)

ping for B'nock


----------



## Boddynock (Jan 28, 2008)

Eliyyad casts Ray of Enfeeblement on the least damaged troll, or one at random.

[sblock=Spells]
	
	



```
Spells per day: 6/8/7/5 (currently 6/6/6/4)

Spells known:
Cantrips:      Detect Magic
               Disrupt Undead
               Light
               Message
               Prestidigitation
               Ray of Frost
               Resistance

Level 1:       Burning Hands
               Mage Armor
               Magic Missile
               Ray of Enfeeblement
               Shield

Level 2:       Glitterdust
               Mirror Image
               Scorching Ray

Level 3:       Fireball
               Lightning Bolt
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2008)

*Here is a friendly bump.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm busy all over my head with my little baby and university, I'll post first round of combat in the coming days … sorry, but high level combats tend to be longer to write.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 2, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I'm busy all over my head with my little baby and university, I'll post first round of combat in the coming days … sorry, but high level combats tend to be longer to write.




*Not a problem, Strahd. We are patient.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 3, 2008)

*First Round.*

Allyra delay having little in terms of offensive spells available.

Sprinting forward Keldar attack with his spiked chain, keeping an eye out for any spellcaster. When he sees no such, he directs his attack vs. the nearest scorched Troll. The blinded Troll roars in pain but sniffs the air with sharp nose, he then directs
His clawed fist toward Keldar but it goes wide.

Seeing the only Troll who was not affected by Allyra's sparkling spell, Eliyyad casts Ray of Enfeeblement on that Troll. The Troll growl and launch himself towards the advancing Garon, taking him by surprise and quickness, the Troll's claw penetrate deep into the Furyondian shoulder. The Troll then speaks something and the blinded one behind him moves cautiously closer.

*"Die, foul beast,"* cries Turo, slamming his morningstar into the nearest enemy. The big Troll almost loses his balance, he is critically wounded.

[sblock=Actions] 
Allyra –  Glitterdust spell.
Keldar – Full Attack + Sneak attack (The troll is FF) Troll 4 – 13,23 , dmg 38.
Troll 4 – (Blinded) Scent + attack Keldar 19. 
Eliyyad – Range touch Ray of Enfeeblement on Troll 1 - 14, dmg 5 Str. 
Garon – double move to AA66.
Troll 1 – Move to AA/Z65, Atack Garon 23, dmg 12.
Troll 2 – (Blinded) 5ft move to AB/AA64.
Turo – Full attack Troll 4 – 34/26, dmg 22.
Troll 3 – Surprised, will save [Fail], Blinded.

Spells Active:
Turo – Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 66 minutes), Magic Weapon (duration 6 minutes), divine favor (duration 7 rounds) and extended divine power (duartion 12 rounds).
Allyra – glitterdust (7 rounds)
Eliyyad – Mage Armor, mirror image (7 minutes)
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 3, 2008)

Eliyyad casts Ray of Enfeeblement on another of the trolls.

[sblock=Spells]
	
	



```
Spells per day: 6/8/7/5 (currently 6/5/6/4)

Spells known:
Cantrips:      Detect Magic
               Disrupt Undead
               Light
               Message
               Prestidigitation
               Ray of Frost
               Resistance

Level 1:       Burning Hands
               Mage Armor
               Magic Missile
               Ray of Enfeeblement
               Shield

Level 2:       Glitterdust
               Mirror Image
               Scorching Ray

Level 3:       Fireball
               Lightning Bolt
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 4, 2008)

"Nice try, you son of a gnoll" Keldar says tot he troll that just missed him. He'll attack again with his spiked chain. He 

(OCC: mageslayer feat: spellcasters within reach (10ft) cannot cast defensively).


[sblock=special_abilities_&_Combat_Stats]
*Init:* + 3
*HP:* *15*/46 (31 damage from minotaur) 
*Saves*
*For:* +9 
*Ref:* +10*
*Wil:* +2 
*Note: Evasion, Uncanny dodge & trap sense +1, Rogue level 4

*Attacks:*
_Melee, Two-handed__:_
	• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +11/+6 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach
_Ranged:_
	• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +10 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range


*Misc:* 
	• *Sneak attack +2d6*
	• trapfinding
	• Evasion
	• Trap sense +1 
	• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2008)

Turo continues laying about with his morningstar, relishing the chance to give a good beating to the foul trolls.


*Attacks: +16/+11
Damage: 1d6+8/x2

Note: Everyone gets a +2 deflection bonus to AC and +2 resistance bonus to saves vrs evil creatures from Turo's magic circle vrs. evil.

Turo, buffed stats
STR20, AC 26 vrs evil giants (trolls), Hit Points 62/55
Fort +9, Refl +5, Wil +13 vrs evil creatures
Attack Morningstar +16/+11 (1d6+8/x2)

Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 695 rounds)
Magic Weapon (duration 66 rounds)
divine favor (duration 07 rounds)
Extended divine power (duration 12 rounds)

[sblock=Turo Spell List]
Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light x2
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Vigor, Dispel Magic, Stone Shape + Magic Circle against Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + Holy Smite[/sblock]*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 8, 2008)

ping to Thanee


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 10, 2008)

*Round 2*

Allyra delay having little in terms of offensive spells available.

*"Nice try, you son of a gnoll"* Keldar says to the troll that just missed him. He'll attack again with his spiked chain. Keldar's attack strikes true, he crushes the chain on the Troll's torso, dropping the green giant to the floor. Although on the floor, the Troll's wounds begin to stitch.

Spirit lifted with the previous successful spell Eliyyad casts Ray of Enfeeblement on another of the trolls. The ray absorbs into the Troll's chest. 

*Die!* Garon exclaims and thrust his sword deep into the smelly giant. The troll screams in pain and launches his clawed fists towards the soldier, tearing Garon's throat and body with anger and cruelty, the furyondian soldier falls on the cave's floor.

The blinded Troll sniffs the air, he then picks Garon's body and nails his long nails and sharp fangs into him.

Seeing what the Troll did to Garon. Turo swings his Morningstar with erath and fury and slams it on the blind Troll

The last Troll sniffs the air and begin his march toward Keldar, but he fails to "spot" his comrade fallen body so he trip backwards.

[sblock=Actions] 
Allyra –  Glitterdust spell.
Keldar – Full Attack Troll 4 – 28,11 , dmg 17.
Troll 4 – (Blinded) Regeneration. Prone and not moving. 
Eliyyad – Range touch Ray of Enfeeblement on Troll 3 - 13, dmg 9 Str. 
Garon – Attack Troll 1 20,25 , dmg 25
Troll 1 – Full Attack Garon 26,23,17 dmg 24. regeneration.
Troll 2 – (Blinded) Attack Garon 15.
Turo – 5ft. to AC65, Full attack Troll 2 – 21/21 , dmg 19.
Troll 3 – Blinded, move to AC/AD 63.

Spells Active:
Turo – Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 65 minutes), Magic Weapon (duration 5 minutes), divine favor (duration 6 rounds) and extended divine power (duartion 11 rounds).
Allyra – glitterdust (7 rounds)
Eliyyad – Mage Armor, mirror image (7 minutes)
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 11, 2008)

"Zariq, my noble heart, go and embrace the fallen troll! That should prevent its recovery."

The animate flame skips forward and attempts to coup de gras the unconscious but regenerating monster.

Seeing that Turo has engaged the rubbery beast which is attacking Garon, Eliyyad summons a pair of Scorching Rays which fly to strike the troll which has just tripped over its comrade.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2008)

"Vile giant, enemy of the gnomes, feel the wrath of Garl Glittergold," calls Turo striking out again.


*Attacks: +16/+11
Damage: 1d6+8/x2

Note: Everyone gets a +2 deflection bonus to AC and +2 resistance bonus to saves vrs evil creatures from Turo's magic circle vrs. evil.

Turo, buffed stats
STR20, AC 26 vrs evil giants (trolls), Hit Points 62/55
Fort +9, Refl +5, Wil +13 vrs evil creatures
Attack Morningstar +16/+11 (1d6+8/x2)

Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 694 rounds)
Magic Weapon (duration 65 rounds)
divine favor (duration 06 rounds)
Extended divine power (duration 11 rounds)

[sblock=Turo Spell List]
Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light x2
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Vigor, Dispel Magic, Stone Shape + Magic Circle against Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + Holy Smite[/sblock]*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanee, Steve ?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 14, 2008)

Keldar will wait for the approaching Troll, and bach him when he is in reach.

[sblock=special_abilities_&_Combat_Stats]
*Init:* + 3
*HP:* 46/46 
*Saves*
*For:* +9 
*Ref:* +10*
*Wil:* +2 
*Note: Evasion, Uncanny dodge & trap sense +1, Rogue level 4

*Attacks:*
_Melee, Two-handed__:_
	• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +11/+6 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach
_Ranged:_
	• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +10 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range


*Misc:* 
	• *Sneak attack +2d6*
	• trapfinding
	• Evasion
	• Trap sense +1 
	• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 15, 2008)

*Steve, I think I mentioned this before...but Turo healed Keldar of all the damage from the minotaur. So I think he is fully healed.*


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 18, 2008)

Rhun said:
			
		

> *Steve, I think I mentioned this before...but Turo healed Keldar of all the damage from the minotaur. So I think he is fully healed.*




*Thanks. I did a quick copy & paste and didn't notice. I've corrected my post.*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 22, 2008)

I hope Thanee didn't left us, if yes then I'll post in the beginning of the week


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 23, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> I hope Thanee didn't left us, if yes then I'll post in the beginning of the week



OOC: Thanee just popped in to Rhun's ToEE game to say that she was still around, just very busy. No doubt she'll be here soon.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2008)

OOC: Yep, I'm here.  Sorry, totally missed the activity... but Allyra cannot really do much right now, anyways.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Feb 26, 2008)

*Round 3 .*

Without any offensive spells, Allyra delays.

Seeing the fallen Troll, Keldar directs his chain toward him, the chain batters the Troll's torso, splitter the creature's ribcage. But the Troll is still alive.

"Zariq, my noble heart, go and embrace the fallen troll! That should prevent its recovery."  
The animate flame skips forward and attempts to coup de gras the unconscious but regenerating monster. (coup is full round action) The fire elemental moves to the fallen Troll and slams him with his burning fist, the Troll's cloth catch on fire.
Seeing that Turo has engaged the rubbery beast which is attacking Garon, Eliyyad summons a pair of Scorching Rays which fly to strike the troll which has just tripped over its comrade. The rays scorch the green giant but does not bring him down, he is critically wounded.

The scorched Troll take a step forward, brutally stepping on Garon's fallen body, with a roar he thrust his clawed fist into Turo but misses completely.

The blinded Troll sniffs the air, and tries to nail his fist on Turo's head but his attack is too wide.

"Vile giant, enemy of the gnomes, feel the wrath of Garl Glittergold," calls Turo, striking out again. The Troll to his right fall to the ground after being hit a crushing strike into the belly. Keeping the momentum Turo directs his second attack to the Troll on his left, the flying Morningstar strikes a powerful hit at the Troll's throat, The troll struggles for air and falls unconscious on the ground. 

The last Troll sniffs the air and tries to slam Keldar, but alas he fails.

[sblock=Actions] 
Allyra –  Glitterdust spell.
Keldar – Full Attack Troll 3 – 29,19 , dmg 30.
Troll 4 – (Blinded) Regeneration. Prone and not moving.  Caught on fire.
Eliyyad – Range touch 2 Scorching Rays on Troll 1 – 15,17, dmg 26 fire.
Zariq -  Slam Troll 4, dmg 1 + 3 fire.
Garon – Is not moving.
Troll 1 –regeneration, 5 ft. to AB/AA 66, Attack Turo. Prone and not moving.
Troll 2 – (Blinded) Full Attack Turo 21/22, .
Turo – Attack Troll 1 – 28 , dmg 14. Attack Troll 2, 21/20 [Critical Hit], dmg 22.
Troll 3 – Blinded, Attack Keldar 17.

Spells Active:
Turo – Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 64 minutes), Magic Weapon (duration 5 minutes), divine favor (duration 5 rounds) and extended divine power (duartion 10 rounds).
Allyra – glitterdust (6 rounds)
Eliyyad – Mage Armor, mirror image (7 minutes)
[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Feb 26, 2008)

*Allyra*

Allyra continues to delay, her allies seem to have the situation under control and she prefers to preserve her spells for when they might really be needed. Besides, she doesn't have much offensive potential with her spells, anyways.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Feb 27, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Seeing the fallen Troll, Keldar directs his chain toward him, the chain batters the Troll's torso, splitter the creature's ribcage. But the Troll is still alive.



Keldar shouts in rage, as he attacks the same troll with his spiked chain"Blasted creature, won't you die already!"  

He'll keep an eye out for the fallen troll, hoping to land an AoO if the creature tries to stand.

[sblock=special_abilities_&_Combat_Stats]
*Init:* + 3
*HP:* 46/46 
*Saves*
*For:* +9 
*Ref:* +10*
*Wil:* +2 
*Note: Evasion, Uncanny dodge & trap sense +1, Rogue level 4

*Attacks:*
_Melee, Two-handed__:_
	• +1 Spiked chain (viper): +11/+6 to hit, 2d4+7 damage, x2, P, 10 ft reach
_Ranged:_
	• +1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +10 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range


*Misc:* 
	• *Sneak attack +2d6*
	• trapfinding
	• Evasion
	• Trap sense +1 
	• Uncanny dodge
[/sblock]


----------



## Boddynock (Feb 28, 2008)

Zariq attempts another coup de gras. Eliyyad, for his part, directs another pair of flaming bolts at the other two prone trolls, leaving the one left standing to the fighters' tender mercies.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 29, 2008)

Turo lets our a warcry and charges to help Keldar deal with the last of the trolls still standing, slamming his morningstar into the beast.


*Attacks: +16/+11
Damage: 1d6+8/x2

Note: Everyone gets a +2 deflection bonus to AC and +2 resistance bonus to saves vrs evil creatures from Turo's magic circle vrs. evil.

Turo, buffed stats
STR20, AC 26 vrs evil giants (trolls), Hit Points 62/55
Fort +9, Refl +5, Wil +13 vrs evil creatures
Attack Morningstar +16/+11 (1d6+8/x2)

Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 693 rounds)
Magic Weapon (duration 64 rounds)
divine favor (duration 05 rounds)
Extended divine power (duration 10 rounds)

[sblock=Turo Spell List]
Spontaneous Casting
0th level: Cure Minor Wounds
1st level: Bless, Protection from Evil, Detect Chaos, Identify, Cure Light Wounds
2nd level: Status, Aid, Zone of Truth, Augury, Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd level: Prayer, Magic Circle against Evil, Detect Thoughts, Divination, Cure Serious Wounds
4th level: Tongues, Holy Smite, Discern Lies, Commune, Cure Critical Wounds

Current Spells
Orisons (DC 14): Create Water, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Light x2
1st (DC 15): Magic Weapon, Lesser Vigor, Shield of Faith, Command, Divine Favor + Bless
2nd (DC 16): Lesser Restoration, Hold Person, Spiritual Weapon, Silence + Cure Moderate Wounds
3rd (DC 17): Vigor, Dispel Magic, Stone Shape + Magic Circle against Evil
4th (DC18): Divine Power, Summon Monster IV + Holy Smite[/sblock]*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 4, 2008)

*Round 4 .*

Allyra continues to delay, her allies seem to have the situation under control and she prefers to preserve her spells for when they might really be needed. Besides, she doesn't have much offensive potential with her spells, anyways.

Keldar shouts in rage, as he attacks the same troll with his spiked chain"Blasted creature, won't you die already!" His powerful attack break bones and tear flesh but the green giant refuses to fall.

Zariq attempts another coup de gras. Eliyyad, for his part, directs another pair of flaming bolts at the other two prone trolls, leaving the one left standing to the fighters' tender mercies.

The Troll's bodies lay still on the ground, but their wounds heal on their own.

Turo lets our a warcry and charges to help Keldar deal with the last of the trolls still standing, slamming his morningstar into the beast.

All Trolls are down, but combat is not over yet, please state your planned actions.

[sblock=Actions] 
Allyra –  Nothing.
Keldar – Full Attack Troll 3 – 14,25 , dmg 25.
Troll 4 – (Blinded) Regeneration. Prone, Fort vs. coup [Success].
Eliyyad – Range touch 1 Scorching Ray on Troll 1 – dmg 12 fire 1 Scorching Ray on Troll 2 - dmg 5.
Zariq -  Coup de Grace Troll 4, dmg 6 + 3 fire.
Garon – Is not moving.
Troll 1 – regeneration,. Prone and not moving.
Troll 2 – (Blinded) Full regeneration,. Prone and not moving.
Turo – Attack Troll 3 – 34/27 , dmg 21.
Troll 3 – Blinded, regeneration,. Prone and not moving..

Spells Active:
Turo – Magic Circle vrs Evil (duration 63 minutes), Magic Weapon (duration 4 minutes), divine favor (duration 4 rounds) and extended divine power (duartion 9 rounds).
Allyra – glitterdust (6 rounds)
Eliyyad – Mage Armor, mirror image (7 minutes)
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2008)

Turo goes to work smashing the bodies of the trolls, buying his companions time to burn them.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 8, 2008)

While Keldar and Turo smash the bodies, leaving the Troll no chance for fast healing. Zariq and the other companions burn the Troll. Finally you decide that it enough and the Trolls are dead.
But the cost was high. The broken body of Garon lies to the feet of the far Troll. He is not moving. Quick inspection reveals the terrible conclusion – Another party member perished on the way to reveal the secrets on the lost caves.
Atesh was the first, Maor dies heroically second and now Garon, the proud soldier of Furyondy dies in valor.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 11, 2008)

ping


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2008)

Turo kneels besides Garon's body, and when he realizes that nothing can be done, he offers up prayers for the fallen warrior. Finally he stands, and turns to the others. "We should carry his body from this place. I'm sure he would prefer to be buried beneath open sky than in this dark place."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 12, 2008)

"Agreed. He was an honorable warrior and should receive an honorable burrial."  Keldar will help carry the body outside


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 12, 2008)

*Trapped*

The lugubrious group lifts the fallen soldier's body and head to the staircase. Once there the statues speak.
Turn back, the way is blocked.
Ignoring the jabbering faces, like before, you proceed.
**BANG**
Turo, the leading party member bashes into an invisible wall of force.

Light is needed.
The animated faces sing together.
then silence falls.

*XP updated in the RG


----------



## Rhun (Mar 14, 2008)

Picking himself up off the ground, the resilient gnome begins to brush himself off. "By Garl's golden beard, what type of ward seal us in?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 15, 2008)

"damn this wreched place!"  Keldar will respectfully lower the body of his fallen comrade, and see if he can locate a way out. He'll get closer to the statue, and say: "Why you tell me how we can get out of here now?"


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 16, 2008)

Once Keldar get closer to one of the statues, the statue recites his old verb that refers the passage behind him: *"Turn Back, this is not the way".*

When the statue speaks Keldar spots a gem inside the statue's mouth. He remembers he saw when they just entered a gem in every statue's mouth.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 17, 2008)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Light is needed.
> The animated faces sing together.
> then silence falls.



"Is it light, indeed, that is required?" asks Eliyyad, musing.

"Then let it shine."

With that he casts a simple light spell on the statue nearest the exit.

[sblock=Spells]
	
	



```
Spells per day: 6/8/7/5 (currently 5/5/6/4)

Spells known:
Cantrips:      Detect Magic
               Disrupt Undead
               Light
               Message
               Prestidigitation
               Ray of Frost
               Resistance

Level 1:       Burning Hands
               Mage Armor
               Magic Missile
               Ray of Enfeeblement
               Shield

Level 2:       Glitterdust
               Mirror Image
               Scorching Ray

Level 3:       Fireball
               Lightning Bolt
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 18, 2008)

Nothing happens. Perhaps another source of magical light is needed.


----------



## Boddynock (Mar 18, 2008)

OOC: Hmm. Strahd, are there a pair of statues flanking the exit, or just the single one he's already cast Light on?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2008)

Turo scratches at his chin as he ponders the puzzle. "Perhaps," he says after a few moments, "There is some sort of device within this place that generates light, and it is that which is needed to pass this barrier. A key of sorts."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Mar 19, 2008)

"Let me see if this gem has anything to do with our situation" Keldar will see if he can remove the gem from the statue's mouth using a twig or something on the floor. He won't put his fingers inside the mouth itself. If the twig diesn't work, he'll use one of his arrows.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 27, 2008)

Boddynock – only one statue, he lies between the passage to the right and the exit.

While the others search the cavern for hidden device, the mouths keep saying the old phrase *"Turn back, this is not the way". * Keldar reaches out an arrow to the speaking mouth, trying to roll the gem out of the statue mouth. Once in, the mouth snaps the arrow to half with his rocky mouth. Luckily it wasn't your hand in there.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2008)

Turo moves over to where Keldar has just lost his arrow to the stone mouth. "Can we perhaps wedge the mouth open?"


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“I could try a Daylight spell, but it would probably just be a waste of my available spell resources, and they could be used in many other situations as well, that we might still face. I could also try to exit this place through the rocks, though I could do this - at most - twice today; it would require some preparation and involves a small risk. Maybe we should just rest here for a while and then explore the remaining parts of these caverns? The light might simply be something hidden down here... speaking of which, maybe this simple spell could be helpful...”_

Allyra then casts her _Detect Secret Doors_ spell, extending it with her metamagic rod, and turns around, moving around the nearby passageways and caverns as well, as much as her slow movement speed while concentrating allows, as she keeps the spell running for the next 14 minutes.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Mar 30, 2008)

Wondering around the cave Allyra finds no secret doors.
The force barrier seems like it was triggered when you entered this place ... maybe it was here all the time and it is one way passage...
who knows?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2008)

"Let us find a better place to rest than this chamber, if we are going to spend the night here." The gnome looks about at all the ways into the chamber. "One with fewer entrances."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 2, 2008)

You take shelter in one of the passages that seems to be the most quiet and undisturbed. Garon fallen body lies in the corner and covered.
You hope the smell of blood from the dead Furyondian soldier will not attract uninvited visitors.

How come that there are too many weird species around here, what for a manta ray, a golem, Trolls and weird dwarf like creatures in this caves. Then you realize that they must have been like you – trapped in this awful place without knowing the route out of here.

Keeping silence, you hear the far and faint echoes of hammers and picks on stone. This are the dwarf like creature Turo mentioned when he sneaked in to the narrow tunnel. 

*You guess that it is still light outside, not much time has passed since you descended into those caves. You are tiered from the battles but not that tired.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 8, 2008)

"can any of you magic users move the gem out of the mouth of that damn statue?"  Keldar says in frustration. If no one volunteers, he'll waste another arrow to confirm that even if he moves fast, the stone construct is faster than he is.

After scouting out the area where they are, he sits down and says to his companions: "lets rest a bit. I think that we will have no other choice than to approach the miners. Hopefully, they won't be hostile. If they are, let us die together in glory."


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 11, 2008)

From somewhere below you, deep inside the mountain a deep voice comes and rumbles.
The earth is shaking, after several minutes it stops.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 11, 2008)

"I didn't like the sound of that," says Turo.


*Did we rest for the night?*


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 13, 2008)

You rest all day and all night, thought no one can tell if its morning up there.
You feel refreshed and your gods heed your pleas for spells.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 13, 2008)

Keldar asks around for a white piece of cloth, ties it to a stick to create a makeshift white flag, and says: "So, shall we go and takl to the miners? We should avoid a fight if we can."

If there is a consensus, Keldar will propose that a peaceful looking cleric or mage lead the way, and he'll be right behind them, to protect them (looking as nice as possible).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 13, 2008)

*A reminder – the tunnel to the miners is too narrow and small for anyone beside Turo to walk in.

There are several other routes that you haven't explored yet. Here is the map.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2008)

"The tunnel leading to the miners is too small for any but me to pass," says the gnome with a shrug. "Perhaps we should head back to where we slew the trolls, and explore the other passages there."


----------



## Boddynock (Apr 14, 2008)

OOC: I am radically reducing the amount of gaming I do, since other commitments have increased exponentially in the last six months or so. For that reason I'm going to pull out of this game.  

Strahd, thank you for running this classic. I'm only sorry I couldn't see it through to the end with you. And to everybody else, thanks for the fun, and good luck with the rest of the adventure.

I'm going to try and maintain a (reduced) presence on the LEW board, so I may see some of you there in the future. All the best!  

Strahd, I leave Eliyyad and Zariq to your "tender" mercies.  

'Nock


----------



## Thanee (Apr 14, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“I would also prefer to explore the remainders of these caverns first, there is also the river still. Then we can still talk to them, they won't run away until then, most likely.”_


OOC: Once more... Sorry to see you go, Boddynock.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 15, 2008)

ooc - Another one left us. We are only three but I'm going to keep running this adventure without recruiting new ones until I'll be player-less.

You see a mall cavern which is overgrown with fungi, very much like the larger chamber to the south. What appears to be another of the huge, pale crickets has just exited from the area, disappearing to the east. Upon looking around, you notice that it has been feeding near the middle of the south wall, and, in the spot it has cleared of fungus, something odd can be seen. There appears to be a mummified body wedged into a cranny at the back of the alcove-like area. Bright metal glints from it.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Apr 17, 2008)

No liking the sight of the mummy, Keldar will shoot an arrow at it. Just to be on the safe side.

[sblock]+1 composite longbow (+4 Str): +10/+5 to hit, 1d8+5 damage, x3, P, 110ft range
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2008)

Turo waits to see the results of Keldar's arrow, standing by with his shield and morningstar at the ready.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 21, 2008)

*Allyra*

Allyra prepares to cast a spell, should the mummified body begin to move, once stirred by the arrow.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 22, 2008)

The mummy won't budge. Strangely the arrow is deflected like if it was hit a rocky surface.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2008)

His gnomish curiousity getting the better of him, Turo begins to pick his way through the cavern. Having spent a significant portion of his life underground, the gnome knew the dangers that certain fungi could present, and so he avoided the growth as much as possible in making his way toward the corpse.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Apr 27, 2008)

Before making his first step, the keen eyes of the gnome spots a green slime, dangling from the ceiling, waiting for an opportunity to land on the priest's head.
There is a way to reach the mummy with endangering himself.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 27, 2008)

Turo indicates the presence of the slime to his companions. "There seems to be a safe route, though." With that, the gnome moves to make his way along the safe path to the mummy.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 27, 2008)

*Allyra*

_“Ewww.”_

Allyra recalls, what she knows about this slimy creature (Knowledge (dungeoneering) +8).


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 5, 2008)

[sblock=Allyra]
Allyra knows nothing about this creature. But slimes, jellies and molds are dangerous enough.
[/sblock]

Turo zigzag between fungi, keeping his eyes on both ground and ceiling.
The remains at the back are those of an Elf. Strangely he was turned into a stalagmite-type formation by watery mineral deposits. The remains of a black cloak and hood can be noted, his dagger lies to his side, and bracers are on his arms.
There is a rotten cloak on the floor.


----------



## Bront (May 6, 2008)

PbP Mod:

Gah!  My bad in not catching this sooner.  Please start a new thread.  We have a 1000 post per thread limit at the moment.  I'll leave this open so you can put a link to the new thread.

Thanks, 
Bront


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 7, 2008)

Link to the new thread - HERE


----------

